# Overheating problems



## john_the_ultimate (May 28, 2006)

Well I have seen many overheating threads recently, so thought that maybe there should be a single thread from where we could solve our overheating problems. So if possible try to post your problems specifically regarding overheating of pc and its components here in this thread and help each other. 
I did PM the ADMINS on this topic and they said that first I should create a thread then they would make it a sticky so that everyone could benefit. Doing as per their instruction.


----------



## hermit (Jun 8, 2006)

I think this Will help most of them my earlier post

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26849


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 11, 2006)

Now Does This Thread Requires A Sticky Status Or The Thread Given By Hermit???????????????????


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 11, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Now Does This Thread Requires A Sticky Status Or The Thread Given By Hermit???????????????????



you can say that again!


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 12, 2006)

> mario_pant
> you can say that again!



I will say ..."WITH GREAT POWERS COMES MORE RESPONSIBLITY"


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,

I own an AMD64 3000+(Venice core). Can any one tell me the safe operating temp for this procy??

Well, under normal operation my procy runs at 52° C. Under load it shoots over 60° C !!!!! Its very scary. Any one owning this procy please share your experiences and possible remedies.

Gracias


----------



## samrulez (Jun 13, 2006)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I own an AMD64 3000+(Venice core). Can any one tell me the safe operating temp for this procy??
> 
> ...



Thats not the normal temp for a 3000+ Venice Core....

Its should be around 50° at  load .....

Check the following things.......
1>Is the cabinet placed in a ventilated desk....
2>Are all the fans in the cabinet working...
3>Never run the PC without atleast a fan in the room...
4>Is ur cabinet well ventilated....
5>Clamp all the IDE/SATA/power cables to the side to ensure proper air flow.
6>Check the Heat-Sink-Fan assembly...If possible re-assemble it...and apply some thermal paste in the processor....


----------



## underearth (Jun 14, 2006)

i got p 4 520 it goes normally to 62 degree while working in maya...
i have to on ac for work..

so i bought hdd fan and one cover of my pc cabinet i always open..and now
i am thinking of buying some solid cpu fan advice me out...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 14, 2006)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I own an AMD64 3000+(Venice core). Can any one tell me the safe operating temp for this procy??
> 
> ...



Me also using the same cpu (overclocked) but the ideal temp. is around 40-42C and at max load around 52-54C. So I suppose ur procy temp is quite high.

U can check for these:
1.The installation of the HSF is done properly or not.
2.The ventilation of ur cabinet.
3.Clean ur cabinet and the components.
4.Also the if the room temp is too high this could happen but still 60C is too high.

@underearth
Well u could buy the ZALMAN cpu cooler CNPS 9500 LED. The best in its class. Also check the cabinet ventilation and hsf installation.


----------



## sourav (Jun 14, 2006)

i have a p4 em64t 2.66 mhz. My processor normal temperature is 60 C and on load it goes to 75 c.

When i bought my new pc the temp went to 100 C in 20 mins. Then i called to my technician he said there was a gap between processor and heatsink. But the paste which is used in between the processor and the heat sink was not used evenly on the processor, so i asked him he said it is all right.

Plese say me which I will get good thermal paste and should be available easily. Cost = ?

I it can be solved without that process, plz say me I would be a lot happy.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, Me too wnat to know the price of thermal grease.

Which vendor and the availability of it too.

My cabinet doesn't have any fans!!! I want to install a cabinet fan.Which fan - 80 mm or 120 mm do you think will be better suited ?? The latter overs lesser rpm but more volume of air.

Also tell me the prices.

Gracias.


----------



## underearth (Jun 14, 2006)

does  ZALMAN cpu cooler available within india specificly nehru palace delhi..

or to buy it from net..
peace..

great reply...

sunny


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 14, 2006)

@ sourav & kaustav_geek

You guyz could buy the Artic silver 5 the best thermal paste available. Check with ur local vendors, it should be available. For details of ACTIC silver 5 see this: *www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm Or else see this Antec thermal paste : *www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=12046

Also this one : *www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=10734

As for the cabinet fan setup, here's mine:
1> one 120mm as intake in front of the cabinet
2> one 120mm as intake on the side panel (directly blowing over the cpu and RAM)
3> one 120mm as outlet on the rear
4> SMPS fan
5> one blowhole on top of the cabinet with a 120mm fan.
6> the gfx card (6600gt) is cooled by ANTEC V'Cool slot cooler, for details see this: *www.theitdepot.com/products.asp?prod=10731

there was no option for fan on side panel or on the top for blowhole. I made them myself. Also u would be thinking that's a lot of fan so a lot of dust but it isn't the case. Anyhow I do the cleaning stuff once in a month.

@ underearth

ZALMAN should be available at nehru palace (one of the best market for IT hardware). Also if u don't find CNPS 9500 then look for CNPS 7700-Cu. If u want a coolermaster cpu cooler then look here: *www.theitdepot.com/categories2.asp?cat=1042&brand=187 
The coolermaster products are easily available but remember they are not very efficient as the ZALMAN.


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 14, 2006)

hi..
i need some explanation on this CPUcool window..
what  does everything stand for... what is the CPU temp and MoBo temp here??
and why is one fan speed so less compared to the other one?

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/1065/cpucool8uh.png


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the temp1 is for ur cpu and temp2 is for ur mobo. Also check the temp and fan speed in BIOS and u could get the idea which is what. The lower fan speed could be ur case fan (if any) connected to ur mobo. The other must be the CPU FAN.


----------



## sourav (Jun 15, 2006)

I cannot buy such costly thermal paste and also which would used very little.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 15, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> I cannot buy such costly thermal paste and also which would used very little.



Did u ask ur local vendor for the themal paste? The on-site prices are usually higher than the actual price. So please check with the local vendors, u will get it at a lower price.
No point in buying cheap, unbranded thermal paste, as it may not work as intended and in long run may harm the component.


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 15, 2006)

how much did u buy it for?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 16, 2006)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> how much did u buy it for?



Well if u insist, my friend bought it "ANTEC SILVER THERMAL COMPUND" for me from bangalore for Rs.435/- maybe 5-6 month ago. 
Didn't get it here in kolkata. Maybe u could tell me a place/shop in kolkata from where I can buy it.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 16, 2006)

Alphatech ...


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi,

What about thermaltake? How much do 120mm and 80 mm fans cost now?

@ john_the_ultimate : 

How did you cut the blowholes in your cabinet?
Where do the fans get power from?Are there any leads on the mobo for additional fans other than the sys_fan?

Please notify the total costs incurred during the process.

Gracias


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 16, 2006)

Well the 120mm fans cost around 40-50 rupees(local brand). 
As for the blowholes, I first marked out the area to be cut, then with a drill machine made holes around the marked area(very close to each other in a circle). And with a little effort the piece came out, then smooth the edges with a grinding attachment. Installed the fan and a connected it to the SMPS molex cable. 
The fans come with Y-connector so u could connect two fans to a single cable. Only the front fan is connected to the mobo. 
So the total cost comes around 150-200 rupees and ur hard work.
One more thing the blowholes are cover with a protection grill. It costs around 20-30 rupees maybe less. 
I bought the local branded fans. Does the work for me so no problem till date.


----------



## ashishkhetriwal (Jun 17, 2006)

i have p4 3 ghz with ht techno.. i hav 2 hdds one of 160gb sata and another of 80gn ata.. i hav ram 512.. my comp starts with temp of around 43 and within 20 mins goes upto 53 whether in use or idle... it keeps rising upto 60C. earlier it used to be fine and temp was around 45C....
i checked both the fans and even replaced a fan with a new one.... i also applied thermal paste on the heat sink.. i removed all the dust using a vaccum cleaner.. i even changed the smps... still i could not solve the overheating problem... can overheating be due to faulty ram also???
i contacted my local dealer but even he is not able to solve it...
PLEASE HELP...ANY GENIUS OUT HERE!!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the temp u mentioned seems to be just fine. And if it's "prescott" then 60C on load is quite acceptable. Now coming to the point, which fans are u talking about and the 45C u have mentioned is the idle or load temp? Also remember this is summer season and if u are using ur pc in a non AC room then the rise in temp. is quite obvious.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 19, 2006)

The best solution to these overheating issues is buying the aftermarket coolers. No point of using stock coolers if u plan to overclock. And Pentium's are known to run hotter usually.....check my rig....my temps are 35 idle and 46 load....and I don't hav an AC in ma room. Just plug in some case fans...and u'll see the difference....and yes...Arctic Silver is a must to experience the difference...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I have overclocked my AMD cpu with stock cooling and it works great but still to have the third party coolers would be great, specially the copper ones.
@talisman
How much did the Thermaltake Venus12 cost u?


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 20, 2006)

hey are cabinet fans good, as my future cabinet is gonna have 3 of them


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 20, 2006)

thetopcyborg said:
			
		

> hey are cabinet fans good, as my future cabinet is gonna have 3 of them



Cabinet fans are essential for proper ventilation in ur cabinet. Just having 3 fans is not enough, you have to install them precisely so that the cool air comes in from the low section of the cabinet and hot air is expelled out from the upper section (remember hot air rises). 
By the way have u selected any cabinet then do share the info.


----------



## sourav (Jun 23, 2006)

ok can use the intel's thermal paste


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 29, 2006)

ok i just opened my CPU..... took off the processor fan... and was shocked to see NO THERMAL PASTE! only dust and dirt! actually there was a very thin layer of thermal paste NOT AT ALL GREASY! sticky instead.... my poor computer... i'll just go buy some ThermPaste... but the point is which one??
Local brand or some national(indian) brand?
how much will it cost? i live in chandigarh.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 2, 2006)

where is mumbai can i get these  60 rs  120 mm fans ?   pls mention any shop at lamington ... here 120 mm prices were quoted as 190 rs ..and that's for a local brand ..


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a strange overheating problem... 

my CPu temp never goes above 47 no matter what i do... i have X2 4200+ with 6600GT but the temp of my hard disks easily cross 55 and at times reach 60-62 also...
I have 2 fans in my caabinet one is 80 mm fan while one is a large 120 mm fan(both local brands)  i have now opened my cabinet from both sides and now the temp remains below 60 but above 45....
I monitor hdd temp by a software called HDDLIFE which indicates all HDD temp above 45 as dangerous and gives alarm bells after 55 ....

What can i do to cool my Harddisks.... does their exists any fans for HDD also...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 22, 2006)

For hdd cooling see these: *www.theitdepot.com/categories.asp?cat=1163


----------



## siriusb (Jul 23, 2006)

@John_the_ultimate:
Are you sure they are 120mm fans? Coz here even the lowliest 80mm fan costs Rs.40 - 50.

For hdd cooling, a blow hole near the hdd area or a 80mm fan placed near the the hdds inside the case will work too.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 24, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> @John_the_ultimate:
> Are you sure they are 120mm fans? Coz here even the lowliest 80mm fan costs Rs.40 - 50.
> 
> For hdd cooling, a blow hole near the hdd area or a 80mm fan placed near the the hdds inside the case will work too.



Yes man it is 120mm since I have bought it and using with no problem till date. But recently 120mm fans r not readily available in kolkata and vendors r  demanding 40-50 rupees (as u said) for the 80mm fans. I had bought the fans, maybe 6-8 months ago. 

Cud u please tell me the reason ( non-avaliblity of 120mm fans...any guess)?


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 24, 2006)

but  a fan is not helping my hard disks to keep cool... i have to open my whole cabinet...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 24, 2006)

To properly cool ur Hdd , u should make sure that a fan is blowing in air directly onto them ... and a fan pulling the air out directly or indirectly ....


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 25, 2006)

alright tell me....does opening up of cabinet harms in any way except that some rat or human can get in n break something..  Coz opening up seems to be a good solution as i even bought a cooler master 80 mm fan and have fixed it( by "jugad") near hard disk so that it gives direct air to harddisk.... though it is helping but not much... 
Opening the cabinet seems to be the best n cheapest option ....


----------



## samrulez (Jul 25, 2006)

samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> alright tell me....does opening up of cabinet harms in any way except that some rat or human can get in n break something..  Coz opening up seems to be a good solution as i even bought a cooler master 80 mm fan and have fixed it( by "jugad") near hard disk so that it gives direct air to harddisk.... though it is helping but not much...
> Opening the cabinet seems to be the best n cheapest option ....



Opening the cabinet is not at all harm full......except for the dust that enters.......if u are carefull then u can keep it open.....(my cabinet is open most of the time  )......

For cooling hard disks there are bay fans available....the fans slid over the bay of the hard disk and blow air on the hard disk......

I made one on my own.....i just took a cover if a plastic box and........cut it from the middle and mounted the fan...I keep it the bay over the hard disk...

I looks something like this....
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/1585/picture001if0.th.jpg
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/751/picture002pj6.th.jpg
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/5543/picture003lx5.th.jpg


----------



## nishant_nms (Jul 25, 2006)

I know every thing about asembling a PC but I don't know how to correctly apply thermal paste on processor. Can any one help me with a link having pictures or video explaning the process.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 26, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> I know every thing about asembling a PC but I don't know how to correctly apply thermal paste on processor. Can any one help me with a link having pictures or video explaning the process.



See if this helps: *www.hardwarelogic.com/news/136/ARTICLE/1109/2006-02-13.html

Also see this: *www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=9728


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 3, 2006)

bit offtopic .. but i have got 15 colour fans .. 80 mm in size .. want to sell them ..  

interested people pls pm me ..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 4, 2006)

I have just bought Navtech cabinet for Rs 1700/-.Its a temperature cabinet it includes one SMPS and two fans that works when the temp exceeds the minimum degrees we have set.So I hope it does not have overheating problem.My config are Pentium D 3.0,945 mobo,nvidia 6600 GT 256 mb.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 4, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> bit offtopic .. but i have got 15 colour fans .. 80 mm in size .. want to sell them ..
> 
> interested people pls pm me ..



The "BAZAAR" section has been re-opened........post ur deal over there.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## sourav (Aug 4, 2006)

what about thermal paste of Intel


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 5, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> what about thermal paste of Intel



Pls explain ur question?


----------



## sourav (Aug 6, 2006)

ok I have this question before but no one answered. KOI BAAT NAHI.(Don't go with upper case)

The Post starts:- 
                   I have Intel newer P4 2.67 Ghz (64 bit wala) on a original In tel board (D915GLVG , I hope so). it is of 6 months old. Whe I bought my computer the temperature went above 100 C during dayytime. And restarted many times automatically. So, I called my technician and he said the heastsink was not fitted properly. Then he showed mt the processor but I saw that the thermal paste was burnt ( a little), so I asked him what about the thermal paste. Then he said "Yeh paste jitna hai chalega". But after that my processor's temperature was between 55 - 78 C. Now, I doubt on my thermal paste.

           I don't want to buy a costly paste. So, what about the paste that comes with Intel.

Oooh!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 6, 2006)

how much does a arctic silver small tube come for....


----------



## samrulez (Aug 6, 2006)

I think 500 bucks


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 6, 2006)

arctic silver ceramique - 350 rs 
arctiv silver 5 -- 650 rs 
here in mumbai ..

ceramique is totally safe .. while silver 5 is  a bit conductive .. and bit more efficient than ceramique ..


these thermal pastes are way better than what intel gives u .. intel gives u thermal pad.. 

i am telling it through my own experience .. i have p 4 3.2 ghz prescott ..


----------



## codeash (Aug 10, 2006)

I bought HP Compaq nx6120 (pv171pA) last year. I have had lot of problems with it. I almost got all the parts of my laptop changed under warranty. LCD, Mother-Board, RAM, USB slot, MMC Card Reader etc. 

I think its again time for me to go back to HP Service center and ask them to change my motherboard again but before that I want to conform the problem.

My computer freezes sometimes and solution to this is when I hold my laptop vertically it starts working immediately again when i keep it down again it freezes...I keep on doing this for some time and than finally I get this error "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" and laptop crashes. It tries to restart but this time it freezes at the HP welcome screen it self. I have been having this problem from a month now and I have formatted my hard disk thrice and installed the OS again because most of the times Windows gets corrupted.

I searched the net for this IRQL error and found out its due to over heating but to my surprise some times this error comes up on the first start of the day.


----------



## ambandla (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi There,

I have the following setup. 

1) AMD Athlon 64 venice 3000+ 939
2) Gigabyte K8N51GMF-9
3) Transcend 2x512MB DDR 400
4) 2x160GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 sata 3Gb/s hdd's
5) Kobian 300W cabinet (still using the old man)

I want to squeeze the most out of my box. I stay in Bangalore and I have 5000 rupees in hand to do the upgrade of CPU cooler, cabinet and PSU. Please suggest me good upgrades. Ankit infotech in SP road, bangalore offered ASUS heatsink for 1,100 rupees. is it worthy to go for it?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 11, 2006)

@ambandla
Try to get ZALMAN CNPS 7700-Cu or 9500 LED cooler and if u can search for Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro. These r the best cpu cooler available.
Zalman : *www.zalmanusa.com/ 
ARCTIC COOLING: *www.arctic-cooling.com/cpu2.php?idx=80&disc=

But not sure if u will get these in Bangalore, as few days ago my friend tried to locate these stuff for me, but was not able to find then in SP Road. Maybe u will get it in some place other than SP Road.

Finally I ordered it online from NEWEGG (Arctic Cooling) and my brother will be bring it by the end of this month.

As for cabinet and SMPS try to get from ZEBRONICS see their products here :   *www.zebronics.net/home/index.asp  (these should come under ur budget)

If u can increase ur budget then go for ANTEC chassis and PSU, they r the best. To see ANTEC product list see here: *www.antecindia.com/

For additional products try these:
1) Cooling: *www.theitdepot.com/categories.asp?cat=1155 (some COOLERMASTER CPU cooler r also available here)

2) Cabinet: *www.theitdepot.com/categories.asp?cat=1012

3) SMPS: *www.theitdepot.com/categories.asp?cat=1011


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 13, 2006)

is zalman available in india ?   i don't think so .. .

anyways  cooler master is available here .. they have got few good cpu coolers .. 

hyper 48
hyper 6+

also they are going to launch hyper 7 .. which is very good too.. all these are heatpipe based ones ..

if u can get from it  outside from india then .. 

thermaltake big typhoon vx 
scythe ninja +
scythe mine 
scythe infinity 
zalman 9500 led 
tuniq tower 120

out of these, i personally liked  9500 led .. because of no clearance issues and  its weight , looks  and performance is up their with these other beasts ..


----------



## ambandla (Aug 14, 2006)

Finally, I got hold of zebronics Geforce1 Cabinet. Excellent cabinet

1) 400W SMPS. Best thing is it give 20A out on 12V rail, which is exactly what I needed.
2) Has space for 3 Fans. (front, side and back). 

3) comes with a duct and vent in the side door with a LED fan attached to it. This duct can be adjusted to alight it to the CPU heatsink.

4) Excellent air circulation. 

5) All black cabinet with Front door (similar to the server class cabinets)

For more info, check *www.zebronics.net/home/geforce.asp.

(USB + Audio, CAG1.1 Compliant, 
Duct +led fan + PCI Vent, side rotating shaft, locking door)

Though it's not as good as before Antec cabinets, This would be the best alternative to the basic cabinets for those who cannot afford antec cabinet.

Now, I overcloced my venice 3000+ (1.8 GHz) to 2.4GHz but was unstable in OCCT torture test. Stable speed attained when using stock heatsink is 2.2GHz.

Still waiting for the Cooletmaster copper heatsink. Nobody in bangalore was able to provide a copper heatsink. One guy offered me a vanilla aluminium cooler master heatsink for Rs.875.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 14, 2006)

Good that u got the zebronics cabby..........which hsf model have u selected.
And read guides for overclocking so that u cud o'c better........I am able o'c AMD64 3000+ venice from 1.8 GHz to 2.7GHz on stock cooling and stable. My mobo is ASUS A8N-E. Idle temps of 40C and max load temp of 52C. What r ur proccy temps?


----------



## ambandla (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi John,

I didn't remember the HSF model. Will get you the model number tomorrow. I installed one from Cooler Master. My mobo is Gigabyte K8N51GMF-9. OCCT and Prime95 gave error after running for 5-10 minutes when the processor was at 2.4GHz. MBM5 shows CPU temp as 0 and case temp at 47-50. Anything wrong with the temperature censors? BIOS shows a temp of 38-42 degree for CPU when I do a reboot after heavy load. I didn't understand why MBM5 didn't show the CPU temp.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 14, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> I didn't remember the HSF model. Will get you the model number tomorrow. I installed one from Cooler Master. My mobo is Gigabyte K8N51GMF-9. OCCT and Prime95 gave error after running for 5-10 minutes when the processor was at 2.4GHz. MBM5 shows CPU temp as 0 and case temp at 47-50. Anything wrong with the temperature censors? BIOS shows a temp of 38-42 degree for CPU when I do a reboot after heavy load. I didn't understand why MBM5 didn't show the CPU temp.



------------------------------
use cooler master  ultra vortex - 1600 rs here in mumbai .. i am using it for 3.2 prescott .. and its doing excellent job .. so it ought to do ur job cos nothing is like pentium 4 prescott .. go for it .


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 15, 2006)

Proccy temps looks fine.........u can also try Speedfan and see the temps.
Download speed fan from here: *www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## ambandla (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks John. Will try speedfan.

BTW, model numbers of HSF

Zebronics fan fitted to side panel: HSP8025SM
Coolermaster fan fitted at the back side: A8025-20CB-5BN-L1


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 27, 2006)

Intel core 2 Duo and AMD Athlon X2 AM2 users. Plz post ur CPU temp. in idle and full load state


----------



## Ravi.bvrm (Aug 31, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> I cannot buy such costly thermal paste and also which would used very little.



You can get Heat sink paste at computer peripheral shops, it doesn't cost's you more than 10/15 RS that quantity is sufficient on processor.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 12, 2006)

@nishant_nms
Ove X2 4200+ oced to 2.65 nd now it idles at 37~39 nd at max it could go as high as 56c. DO u think its OK???
And whats the max stable temp of GF7 cards[0.09m manus ones]. Ive oed my 7600GT to 620/1500 from 560/1400 nd now it idles at 43~44 nd max it can go upto 54c. Is it ok. Whats its max as i wanna oc it more nd now its very stable.


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 12, 2006)

How much do 80mm fans cost(without led's)....and which company shud one go in for??


----------



## samrulez (Sep 12, 2006)

Local 80mm fans r available for 50 bucks..........branded ones r better,
Go for Antec or Cooler Master, theses cost above 300......depending upon the specs.....


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 12, 2006)

local one cost about 35-40 Rs. and they are fine


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## [ashX] (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Overheating problems - I have P R O B L E M !!!*

Hi!

I hav P4 3.00 GHz HT / 512 MB 333 MHz / 915 GV Intel Ori. MB .

My problem is that when I turn on my PC it start with 50 Degree and goes ups upto 65 Degree even upto 70 Degree (Measured By SpeedFan).

Recently I changed the thermal paste with a one which i got frm Lamington Road (Mumbai) for 30 Buks. But problem is not solved.

?) What is the reason behind this?

?) Do i want to change the FAN on the Processor with new one?

?) What is the Normal Temp for CPU?

?) What is the Normal Fan Speed?

Plz Help Me ! ! !


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Overheating problems - I have P R O B L E M !!!*



			
				[ashX] said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I hav P4 3.00 GHz HT / 512 MB 333 MHz / 915 GV Intel Ori. MB .
> 
> ...


U can't do anything except adding few fans as ur processor is crap


----------



## arjun2040 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey ppl
got a problem here...noticed that my CPU fan stopped working(not completely) but it doesnt run at full speed.....keeps stopping and starting
its a stock cooler master fan. checked the connection and it seems alright to me
BIOS shows me a cpu fan speed of 0 RPM! while everest tells me its around 2000RPM +/-
also got temps of 84 deg from everest and similar in the bios
running a P4 516(Prescott,2.93GHz) on a msi mobo MS-7091
pls help!


----------



## hairatheesh (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello friends
                  Iam too have a very seriuos problem of over heating .... My coputer produced lots of noice so i thought that the dust in the cpu fan caused the sound so i decided to clean he dust ... i cleaned through my vacum cleaner ... but it didnt take the dust ... so i removed the heat sink fan and then removed the fan and then cleaded completle and the placed as per the instruction by the manual .... After cleaning the sound virtually reduced but when i opened the Pc Probe II given by Asus Motherboard it is continuesly saying cpu temp exeeds it starts from 80 degree celcius and roaming between 70 to 90 ..... Oh my god i never seen this temp before ... whats the problem and what can i do now .... please somebody help 

My hardware information :

Pentim D Processor 3.4 Ghz, 800 Mhz FSB, 2X2 mb cache
ASUSTeK P5LD2-VM SE 
Memory               :  1024 MB (37ns)
Sound                : Realtek HD Audio output
Video                : NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT

Will it make a problem when i run my system continuesly .... plz somebody help before something happens


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 19, 2006)

Well .. u have a CPU that produces quite a lot of heat ... proper ventilation and a third party CPU cooler is the only way to go ...


----------



## janitha (Oct 20, 2006)

@Hairatheesh
It seems you have removed the heatsink and after cleaning refitted it without applying thermal paste. If so, that is it!


----------



## hairatheesh (Oct 23, 2006)

-=- please somebody give me more suggestion ... will the overheating affect my processor -=-


----------



## kbk (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello Friends
My machine started giving me problem from 2-3 weeks ago.
What I have is :AMD X2 4200, A8N32 DLX, 6800GS XFX, 512x2 Hynix, zebronix psu 450w, zebronix cabinet.
As soon as I power on my pc it hangs, there is no display, keyboard leds doesnt blink. All I can see is Hard Disc is running fans are spinning.
After this I am left with no choice but to restart but nothing changes.
After restarting for 10-15 mins, my pc will start normally, loads OS(xp) then again restart.
After some restart my machine works for hours, but not always and am stuck in restart loop then after some time I give up

During some restarts my machine starts and hangs, sometimes at Bios, sometimes while loading XP, sometime no display at all.
Sometime when my machine starts I manage to go in to BIOS setup to check temperature. It shows very high temperature, till now I have seen 73C then it drops till 64/63 and then after some time machine hangs again.

Please help me figure out cause of the problem. Is the PSU gone faulty or heating issue or what...
If you want any more detail pls ask, but pls.s.s.s help me in solving my problem...

Hope none of yours pc faces this kind of problem .

Happy Diwali to all of you and to your PC


----------



## sachin46 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Is this Overheating ???*

Hello Friends 

I have purchased my new PC, with following config
Intel C2D 1.86GHz  (No Overclocking) 
ASUS P5B-VM
VIP Cabinet with 400W PSU
Sony DRU-820A
Seagate 250 GB SATA2

I have observed the following temperature with ASUS PC Probe Utility

At Ideal CPU 450C & MB 510C

At Regular Load CPU 480C & MB 560C

But at heavy load (especially in High end Games) CPU 630C & MB 720C
But games dose not hang 
Also, As soon as I quit game temp. come back to normal load temp.

Is the above temperature is with in safe limit?
What is maximum permissible temp. for CPU & Motherboard ???

My cabinet has one 90mm fan at back
All wires are arranged in proper way for good air flow

If this temp is not within safe limit, what can I do better cooling
Will additional 120 or 90mm fan @ front, for air intake will improve cooling?


----------



## skoar (Oct 25, 2006)

hi guys 
i got a p4 dual core pro
my pro temp reaches as high 83 c
help needed
i tryed installing 5 fans but it no use


----------



## samrulez (Oct 25, 2006)

Dood....I want to tell you there is no ''P4 dual core'' ,,,,\
Anyways......it seems that the HSF is not properly mounted,,,get it checked from  a local vendor...and remount it..


----------



## major_ram_007 (Oct 27, 2006)

iITS ALL BURNING HERE!!!!

I RECENTLY BROUGHT PENTIUM D 2.66GHZ
MY TEMP OF THE CPU STARTS FROM 65C.
AFTER MANY HOURS IT REACHES  TO 70 AND ABOVE..........

PLZ ANYBODY HELP!!!!!!


----------



## samrulez (Oct 27, 2006)

Well.....70 degs at *full* load is quite good enough.....for 2 Prescott cores glued together.  .....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmmm .. how about air circulation in the cabinet ??


----------



## ambandla (Oct 31, 2006)

Cooler master dealer in bangalore: Golcha Inter trade, 69/70, SP Road.

There are lot of cooler master products in this shop. from thermal paste to water cooling, PSUs, cabinets etc.


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 2, 2006)

any shop in mumbai from whee i can get Cooler master , Zalman , Antec products at reasonable price


----------



## kbk (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, even I want to know which shops in mumbai keep these products.


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 11, 2006)

What are the prices of 120mm fans of above mentioned brands ?
Any good specific models in them ?

Also i would like to have more info on types of the fans as in air intake, blowers etc etc..


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 12, 2006)

For antec fans look here: *www.antecindia.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=14&Itemid=45
i don't think ZALMAN products are officially available in INDIA but since u live in Mumbai.......u may get it around LAMINGTON ROAD (few of my friiends told me that it is a good place to look for PC components and accessories).
Prices of these branded fans varies between 200-400 rupees. Better check with local vendor. For exact address, ask someone from Mumbai (there are many member who could help u).


----------



## janitha (Nov 12, 2006)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> What are the prices of 120mm fans of above mentioned brands ?
> Any good specific models in them ?
> 
> Also i would like to have more info on types of the fans as in air intake, blowers etc etc..



You can try Antec Tri Cool 120mm which has a 3 speed switch or Vantec Stealth 120mm which is very silent.( If I remember correct, both has double ball bearings)  I bought both online from Ebay but cost is high there. You can get specifications from ebay itself or from the respective company sites.


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 12, 2006)

thnks.
I need info fans which culd be used for air intake, air outlets. Morever which side shuld they be fitted on according to their functions n all.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 12, 2006)

An intake fan will also work as outlet......just reverse it. The direction of air flow is usually given on the side (frame) of the fans.


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 22, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Cooler master dealer in bangalore: Golcha Inter trade, 69/70, SP Road.


w00t! and BTW, do you know their Contact Number?

And please do Tell me the Approx Price of CoolerMaster Thermal Paste.. Is that paste good for Gfx Cards too? I Curiously Removed the Heatsink from my Gainward 6800 AGP, now i'm to Afraid to Run it Again without the Thermal Paste


----------



## samrulez (Nov 22, 2006)

^^
Use AS5 it much better...it costs 375 for 3.5gms.....Yea..you can use it with graphics cards also...


----------



## janitha (Nov 22, 2006)

subbzzz said:
			
		

> w00t! and BTW, do you know their Contact Number?
> 
> And please do Tell me the Approx Price of CoolerMaster Thermal Paste.. Is that paste good for Gfx Cards too? I Curiously Removed the Heatsink from my Gainward 6800 AGP, now i'm to Afraid to Run it Again without the Thermal Paste



Don't ever re-fix it without properly applying thermal paste.
BTW I also would like to know the prices of AS 5, Antec silver  or any other quality paste and also from where I can buy it online. Previously theitdepot.com used to deal in such things but now even their site is not working for quite some time.


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 27, 2006)

Can someone guide me on how to apply the thermal paste, which thermal paste to buy n at wat cost.........
Then i have one stock fan,one psu fan n one cabinet fan. i wantu attach more fans but no more place in the cabinet............
Suggest on that too.
config as below
PentiumD 915 (2.8 ghz 2*2mb L2cache)
intel d102ggc2 mobo
512 mb ddr2
2 ide hdd (1*80 + 1*40) Gb
2 optical drives( 1*HP DVD RW + 1*samsung CDRW )
__________
My bios shows the temperature of cpu as 60-65 c but everest corporate edition shows the same as 45 C......
Whish one of them is accurate ?
__________
Moreover wast should be the normal temperatures for my cpu? both idle n under load situations.......


----------



## asifsyeed (Nov 29, 2006)

I will opt for this heating problem. This problem occurs for those PC users who buy expencieve Pc but never think of SMPS so i suggest that you should buy the best SMPS and  Cabinet as i have seen millions of peoples buying systems 30,000 or Rs 50,000 and then going for a simple Cabinet and SMPS as 70% performance depends on the SMPS as if it get heated fast it causes system haetup and making it perform slow. So buy a good Cabinet with extra coolers/Fans and a Good SMPS. Look for the best as A good SMPS cost's atleast Rs4000 and everyone buy Rs1000 or Rs1500 cabinet with SMPS so everyone gets this problem.
Try my tips and i am sure your problem will get resolved.


----------



## sunaabh (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Sourav, 
I read your posts on over heating and termal paste.... I'm not sure if your problem has been resolved.. just in case you are still looking for a solution read this: 

two years ago while cleaning one of my PCs I assembled, I had damaged the thermal paste layer... I had with me a "heatsink Compount" [a white colored paste available in small containers, the size of  a 35mm film roll] normally used for power transtor installations on heat sinks... I bought this some 15 years ago for Rs20 or so from a local electronics spares market and  while building my very first power amplifier.  .... though a little sticky/ grimy the thing works on the CPU like magic... so now you know where to look for what... 
__________
Hey Codename Romeo,
I've just poted a reply for Souav... may be that will help you and yes.. remember you have to youse a very little bit of the paste... and spread it evenly... I used my finger tip for the quantity and the application too...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Can someone guide me on how to apply the thermal paste, which thermal paste to buy n at wat cost.........
> Then i have one stock fan,one psu fan n one cabinet fan. i wantu attach more fans but no more place in the cabinet............
> Suggest on that too.
> config as below
> ...


 
look for VELVETA THERMAL PAstE I THINK MOST DEALERS MUST HAEV BUT THEY COME IN 10 PACKS AND would cost you around  50/-
turn off computer open the cabinets and leave your pc for 15 minis.

then unplug your power supply and remove all connetions..
then take out the cpu fan out and from a small cloth clean it up take a brush and clean the sorrounding parts also..
after removing the dirt and remaining old thermal paste on the heatsink take one of the new thermal pastes and take out the plastic cover  and stick that to the heat sink just above where it was before..now keep the heat sink over the processor and plug every wire again and recheck the connections.. now turn on your pc and enjoy...

NOTEO NOT TRY THIS IF YOUR SYSTEM IS RUNNING FINE AND NOT TOO OLD IF THE TEMPERATURE IN IN ACCEPTABLE LIMITS DO NOT RY THIS

AND TRY ON YOUR OWN RISK


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanx shantanu_webmaster for your advice..........but your disclaimer has really frightened me a lot........so will think b4 tryin


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

its nothing frightening like just have to be carefull in this as ROOKEEES can cause damage to the system just for NOTICE ... its very simple for normal and regular users..


----------



## sunaabh (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I endorse Shantanu's bottomliner... thats the way to go.... but you have to step into the water to learn swimming.... I too was very frightened at first.... but stick religiously to advises from pros and it is less likely that you will land into trouble.... but agian, yeah, dont meddle with the innards unless there is no way out.....


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

YEAH @ sunaabh is right you got to go for it


----------



## Adhip007 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have Core 2 duo E6300, P5b M/B , Xfx 7900GS,.
The temp for CPU= 40 to 52
The temp for M/B= 25 to 35
The temp for GFX= 52

Is it allright?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 22, 2006)

Idle or load ???

Also , for that Core2 Duo , u should get two seperate temp. reading ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 22, 2006)

For the card its ok when idle nd ok also for mobo when idle. Dun know bout c2d proccys.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 23, 2006)

all the temperatures are okie


----------



## shooter_01 (Dec 23, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> all the temperatures are okie


 
can anyone tell me what this romeo is saying


----------



## shantanu (Dec 23, 2006)

shooter_01 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me what this romeo is saying


 
i can tell you !!! he is talking about the temperatures cant you unserstand and he is codename_romeo not romeo  check what you say


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 23, 2006)

shooter_01 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me what this romeo is saying




well i am replyin to the query posted above by Adhip007..........
well i guess u dont know what u r sayin.


----------



## shooter_01 (Dec 23, 2006)

i am sorry @codename_romeo didnt mean that. its just casual.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 24, 2006)

plz my tem is ok or not

cpu core voltage =2.6
gpu diode temp=61
core one temp=55
core two temp=56
motherboad temp=50

but i have overclock my cpu 15% (2.76ghz)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 24, 2006)

plz specify what cpu nd mobo u have nd is this temps at idle or load. Its quite high is u have a c2d or an X2.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 25, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> plz specify what cpu nd mobo u have nd is this temps at idle or load. Its quite high is u have a c2d or an X2.




CPU=C2D E6600
MOB=ASUS P5W DH DELUXE
I CHECKED FROM EVEREST


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 25, 2006)

@NIGHTMARE
for c2d its quite high if its idle temp dat uve specified.
Also the idle temp of ur gpu is very high at 61c. Mine is also the same card nd at idle its at 45~46 nd at max load it goes upto 60c.
dun know bout the mobo temp of c2d mobos, but my AMD board never went above 40c.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can u pls post some benchmark result of ur system like 3DM 05 nd 06?


----------



## samrulez (Dec 25, 2006)

Board temp depends upon the cooling...for passively cooled mobos....50 at load is quite normal...for active cooling it should be below 45degs.. max,
__________


			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> plz my tem is ok or not
> 
> *cpu core voltage =2.6*
> gpu diode temp=61
> ...



CPU  ...2.6v????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Board temp depends upon the cooling...for passively cooled mobos....50 at load is quite normal...for active cooling it should be below 45degs.. max,
> __________
> 
> 
> CPU  ...2.6v????




 YES CPU CORE=2.60V


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> YES CPU CORE=2.60V


X2 runs at 1.3 volts

i think its the memory voltage that 2.6v


----------



## samrulez (Dec 27, 2006)

yea! No way CPU runs at 2.6v ....it must be DDR 400MHz Modules... check again..


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 27, 2006)

Default CPU voltage at 2.6v pretty unbelievable....it has to be the memory voltage


----------



## janitha (Dec 27, 2006)

Voltage of Core 2 Duo
0.85 V-1.3525 V
See the Link
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors


----------



## spynic (Dec 30, 2006)

haha.. 2.6V... makin toasts??


----------



## spynic (Dec 30, 2006)

mines kinda gettin toasty.. dunno if its normal temps.. but im workin on a custom made water coolin sys.. hope it works..


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey guys pls tell me which software shud i use to measure temp of cpu, gfx card and mobo


and pls tell me wat do u mean by full load


and wat does temperature of mobo and gfx card mean  ...i mean thr r lot of components , so for which part the temperature is measured.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 9, 2007)

Speedfan *www.almico.com/speedfan.php

Full load is when the all the resources of cpu, gpu etc are being used for a interval of time.


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 9, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Speedfan *www.almico.com/speedfan.php
> 
> Full load is when the all the resources of cpu, gpu etc are being used for a interval of time.



thnx 4 reply...but how can i make my cpu,gpu at full load??


----------



## samrulez (Jan 9, 2007)

^^
Download Prime95 and do a Torture Test.... "In Place Large FTT" is recommended...
*www.techpowerup.com/downloads/114a/p95v2414.exe


Also...for gfx card..you can check it in nv CPL or use Riva Tuner.... or Ati Tool  ..

For gfx card testing use "rthdribl" ...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 14, 2007)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> thnx 4 reply...but how can i make my cpu,gpu at full load??



U can do something similar to this :

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070213011518.jpg

It maxed out the utilization of both the cores and the card ... and probably the closest u can get to actually simulating max load conditions for the overall system ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 16, 2007)

Got a new comp a month back, could not overclock my P5B-dlx mobo due to rising temp. My case is frontech royal, 2 front fan, 2 rear fan, 1 side fan.
*www.frontechonline.com/admin/image/cabinets/1556.jpg

I today opened the mobo & saw that the heatsink was not fitted properly (nehru place guys suck) I further saw that the mobo is having 4 mm sponje laid between the case & mobo , I called up the guy who fitted all my comp , he said that the mobo was getting "short' so he used it for insulation, & it wont harm it any way.

But I guess it will not let the heat transfer on the other side plus if for some reason the mobo is "shorting" with case I better get that replaced, its a month old mobo & it should not have such problem.

I fitted 2 front fans & 1 rear fan & one in PSU but even then my temp are quite high. IN BIOS it show that fans  are not fitted  where as I have atleast 1 fan conected on mobo at Ch_fan2 on P5B-dlx mobo, (2 are connected from the power supply)how do enable that in BIOS?

Where can I get in delhi  artic silver 5?

---------------------------------
UPDATED..................PROBLEM SOLVED

I had to remove the sponge which was blocking the heat to transfer the other side, stupid guy who assembled the comp did not mount the mobo using the insulated mounts which would have given a gap of 5mm to let the heat dissapate from the other side.


----------



## DAVIS (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a HCL Beanstalk computer with 3 GHz Intel Pentium 4 HT, 512 MB RAM, TV Tuner Card, I use Windows Media Center Edition 2005. Since past 6-10 months my CPU has been making lots of noice when ever my CPU processes increase. My CPU has got 1 side fan and 1 rear fan. I'm really annoyed with that loud noice, like a large bee is revolving around my head. I'm not able to listen to music even when the volume is set enough. And my games also get stucked! Please help me...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 15, 2007)

In ur case it seems that the heat fan is dirty with dirt ,just open the cabinet & clean it.
Check if that soles the problem


----------



## darklord (Mar 16, 2007)

DAVIS said:
			
		

> I use a HCL Beanstalk computer with 3 GHz Intel Pentium 4 HT, 512 MB RAM, TV Tuner Card, I use Windows Media Center Edition 2005. Since past 6-10 months my CPU has been making lots of noice when ever my CPU processes increase. My CPU has got 1 side fan and 1 rear fan. I'm really annoyed with that loud noice, like a large bee is revolving around my head. I'm not able to listen to music even when the volume is set enough. And my games also get stucked! Please help me...



Well from what you have mentioned, it could be a Dust problem as Ranjan mentioned.Periodical cleaning is a MUST.Also from your config,its pretty clear that you have Prescott based CPU.Like it or not,those things run insanely hot.Indian summers are not forgiving either.Frankly speaking,i don't think there is any perfect solution to it as the Prescott Core is famous for its heat issues.The least you can do is,keep the case clean from inside,use a blower,reduce wire mess[cable management] to facilitate perfect ventilation.And if this doesn't minimize the problem,you can go in for a third part Air Cooler for your CPU.I am afraid,those are the only options u got.


----------



## DAVIS (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for your solutions...
I'll try them and see...


----------



## tango_cash (Mar 18, 2007)

clean the dust in ur cabinet.clean all ur fans with a blower or hair dryer(with the heating off)  
u will see instant results.

and in case u can't get a blower, just take a cloth and clean the major parts.and take a old paint brush(without paint) or a hair dye brush and use it to clean the dirt in ur fans.also while ur doing this just check evrything is properly connected. also u cud try to take ur ram out and clean it and put it back. i call it the ram refresh i don't know if it does any thing technically but it sure helped me and offcourse do the whole ram thing at ur own risk.


----------



## janitha (Mar 18, 2007)

Blowing air into fans will make it spin and there is likelihood of dust getting into its bearing/bush thus making it defective. So while blowing, keep the blades stationary by touching it with something.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 3, 2007)

1. i've got an AMD Athlon 64 3200+ venice core cpu. at idling it runs at 48 deg cel but during gamin its temp goes upto 60 deg cel. it isn't even overclocked. my sys has one psu fan, one gfx fan, one fan on processor and 3 chassis fans (total 6 fans) yet the temps are such. i don't think it is normal so wht should i do?

2. my mobo ASUS A8N-VM generally runs between 44-46 deg cel. is it normal. my southbridge isn't covered by heat sink. since a heatsink is difficult to get, can i use instead a 30mm fan? will it make a diff?

3. my gfx card Sapphire Radeon X1600 PRO generally idles at 60 deg cel but during overclocking it goes upto as much as 85 deg cel. is it normal? it is a brand new card and the fan works fine. i've set the fan to work at 90% work cycle. is it alright. can i increase it higher without damaging it?

4. my hitachi deskstar SATA 80Gb 7200rpm hdd idles at about 48deg cel but can go upto around 55 deg cel. is it normal? should i get myself a hdd cooler?

my sys has a PSU fan, a processor fan a gfx fan and 3 chassis fans. my processor AMD Athlon 64 3200+ idles at about 46 deg cel but goes upto 60 deg cel during gaming. is this normal? what can i do to lower the temps? the processor isn't overclocked.

my Sapphire Radeon X1600 PRO gfx card goes upto 85 deg cel during gaming. otherwise it stays at about 60 deg cel. the card is brand new so the fan is working fine yet the temps seem a little high. i've set the fan to work at 90% work cycle. is it alright? can i increase it more without causing any damage?

my mobo ASUS A8N-VM generally runs at 45 deg cel but goes upto 5 deg cel. is it normal? my southbridge isn't covered by a heatsink. since they aren't easily available i was thinking of putting a 30mm fan on it? would it be as effective? how much temp diff will it bring in?

my hitachi deskstar 80gb 7200rpm hdd runs at around 48deg cel but goes upto as much as 57 deg cel during gaming. is it normal or should i get myself a hdd cooler?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 4, 2007)

Those temperature are really high. Maybe clean up the inside of your cabby, do some cable management and try to have a better airflow. Having lots of fans doesn't means lower temperature. 
Remove the hsf from the CPU, clean it, apply some thermal paste (Artic Silver) and reassemble the HSF.
Do these few things and see if temperature falls, if yes then further action could be taken. BTW, which cabby do you have??


----------



## xbonez (Apr 4, 2007)

i have a large cabinet. its an iball grab-it. the one with the handle above the cabinet to carry it around


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 5, 2007)

I also had an Iball grabit cabby (at present using Zebronics PEACE and soon going to get Coolermaster Stacker)............coming to the point just drill some holes on the top and install a 120mm fan as "blowhole". That heat vent chimney on the top is all fake. See if this help, certain it helped me. I know its a quite roomy chassis, actually my AMD X2 3800+ @ 2.6GHz idled at 38C and had a load temp. of 55C.
But after removing the stock hsf and installing ARCTIC FREEZER64 PRO cpu cooler the temp fell down further to idle of 33C and load of 45-46C.
So no problem with your cabby. Anyways its summer time and temp. do rise a lot. Keep updated.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 5, 2007)

will have to think a little before i drill holes in my cabby. how much did the arctic feezer64 pro cpu cooler cost u and is it easily available. i went to nehru place to get myself some thermal paste. no one kept branded companies such as arctic silver. i had gone with a budget of rs400 for thermal paste but the only one available was a small packet of some local company thermal paste for a measly rs10/-. since i had no option i bought 2 of them but haven't applied yet. should i apply it or is it better not to apply it?


----------



## samrulez (Apr 5, 2007)

apply and check the temps..no harm in that!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 6, 2007)

Bought the freezer64 pro from the US (newegg) its officially not available in India, maybe someone in nehru place would be having it. And as Sam mentioned.............try the paste and see if it helps.


----------



## darklord (Apr 7, 2007)

slightly OT but whatever....

Best cooling solution,solves all heating problems 

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/8094/dscn1465xd5.th.jpg*img180.imageshack.us/img180/8696/dscn1467hp9.th.jpg

Ok ok now i was feeling bored.....lol  So made this stupid post...


----------



## xbonez (Apr 7, 2007)

is that a liquid cooling sys? how much did it cost u? what is the liquid used and does ur cabinet always have to stay open in which case it must be collecting a lot of dust


----------



## darklord (Apr 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> is that a liquid cooling sys? how much did it cost u? what is the liquid used and does ur cabinet always have to stay open in which case it must be collecting a lot of dust



Yes thats my watercooling setup.
It cost me roughly 14k for everything.Although i got only the waterblocks for Graphics card and CPU from US,rest everything is done by me 
The liquid is a mixture of coolant and distilled water. I have removed Watercooling for now as i have got new board+CPU so gonna reinstall it.I am gonna cut the chassis to accomodate the tubing and i can close the side panel


----------



## xbonez (Apr 8, 2007)

man thats a one hell of an investment on cooling. just open ur cabinet and put a portable fan on one side so it blows air thru the cabinet. it'll give u similar results i think . how much temp diff did ur watercooler setup  make? imagine in the money u spent on the cooling solution u could have got urself quite a good processor


----------



## darklord (Apr 8, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> man thats a one hell of an investment on cooling. just open ur cabinet and put a portable fan on one side so it blows air thru the cabinet. it'll give u similar results i think . how much temp diff did ur watercooler setup  make? imagine in the money u spent on the cooling solution u could have got urself quite a good processor



Well Air cooling ,whatever form of it,is not going to match Water ever 

Here are some results when i hooked it up with my PC when i built it which was couple of months back,i have to redo the loop for my new rig.Will post results soon 

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/5425/systoolstock1900xtex8.th.jpg*img116.imageshack.us/img116/8261/coretempstockidletm1.th.jpg*img78.imageshack.us/img78/7615/65075025ghziw2.th.jpg

Watch the X1900XT temperatures.Just for reference,
With Stock Air cooler aka Heatsink+Fan on that X1900XT,

Idle Temps @ Stock speeds = 50-53C
Full Load Temps @ Stock Speed = 80-90C

See what i mean when i say Air cooling can never come close to water 

Big Investment, definitely but its long term one for sure  And trust me, water cooling helps while overclocking like anything.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 8, 2007)

man i spent nearly a whole month convincing my dad to get me my graphic card which i finally got for rs5000. so i guess a 14k rig that just pumps water thru ur sys is out of the que for me


----------



## darklord (Apr 8, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> man i spent nearly a whole month convincing my dad to get me my graphic card which i finally got for rs5000. so i guess a 14k rig that just pumps water thru ur sys is out of the que for me


Happens re,not everyone needs water   but now that i am addicted to it,cant stay away.
Btw,few more pics,enjoy !

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/434/pict0020vy0.th.jpg*img120.imageshack.us/img120/1421/dscn1498pj8.th.jpg*img165.imageshack.us/img165/8094/dscn1465xd5.th.jpg*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7660/dscn1480gz4.th.jpg*img75.imageshack.us/img75/883/dscn1504al4.th.jpg

so i guess a 14k rig that just pumps water thru ur sys ----> How dare you say that  you make it look like water cooling is like taking a stroll in the park lol.
Its not like i splurged 14k and bham ! my kit was there,no.I worked hard to get it running.
Just to give some idea of how the initial stages were,
*img238.imageshack.us/img238/1367/14062006cs6.th.jpg *img175.imageshack.us/img175/3393/dscn1428sa2.th.jpg

I know it looks ghetto but i am proud of my creation


----------



## xbonez (Apr 8, 2007)

so u created it urself. its not available readymade? by the way, thats what my dad would call ur liquid cooling sys (a rig that pumps water thru ur sys but of course i know better). my dad's given a very simple solution for high temps. he says whenever temps go too high, just shutdown the computer and study for a fe hours. then switch it on agaoin and voila! its cool


----------



## darklord (Apr 8, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> so u created it urself. its not available readymade? by the way, thats what my dad would call ur liquid cooling sys (a rig that pumps water thru ur sys but of course i know better). my dad's given a very simple solution for high temps. he says whenever temps go too high, just shutdown the computer and study for a fe hours. then switch it on agaoin and voila! its cool


Nope you do not get it readymade here.I just got the CPU and GPU waterclocks from US,everything else was done by me.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 8, 2007)

cool (literally)


----------



## Laser_dude (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello everyone this is my first post  

ok my prob goes like this , the northbridge of my motherboard(ECS 845GV-M3) is 

geting very hot and resulting in frequent restarts i have attached a fan over it 

to cool it down now it runs fine ,but i want a permanent solution ,so please give 

me some info about chipset coolers (i checked >90% of shops in my city and no 

one stocked them) their availability  in north-eastern part of india ,model and 

price .

Thanks


----------



## harryneopotter (May 16, 2007)

guys .. i own AMD 3600+, with asus M2NPVVM mobo and zebronics cabby.. my processer runs at 45-59 C depending on the load when the local temp is around 32-40 C. is it okay ???????


----------



## darklord (May 16, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> guys .. i own AMD 3600+, with asus M2NPVVM mobo and zebronics cabby.. my processer runs at 45-59 C depending on the load when the local temp is around 32-40 C. is it okay ???????



anything in the range of 50-55C at load is ok ,above that is worrisome.


----------



## thrash_metal (May 16, 2007)

well mine is running @ 74 ... which is quite high ... any method to reduce it ? Its a P4 3.2 with Intel 915 mbrd .. have a basic simple cabinet and recently im keeping the case side doors open .. still the high temp ..... I got a Asus Starice cooler *www.viperlair.com/reviews/cooling/air/heatsinks/asus/stice/ 
but my vendor is not willing to put it in saying that it might break my mbrd !!! Can this happen ? The CPU cooler is clean and is running right ..... still the high temp ... can there be anything wrong in my Processor ??? 
As for advice people even told me to go and buy an AC !!! Do the new core 2 duo / quad have these heating probs ?


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 16, 2007)

What is the max allowable temp for a motherboard ?

What is the max allowable temp for a motherboard ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2007)

Well have u ever saw the old control panel of nVidia?Can't say about the new one but the old one says the max. temp. 125degrees,but thats crap.
The max. temp should be not more than 60 degrees & u can hardly see this temperature except in the old X1800XTX.I still remember there was a GPU cooler roundup for the ATi X1800XTX which was a burning rod at 80degrees & the best cooler tunes it to 63 degrees.
Same should be for every single hardware.


----------



## samanvya_ad (May 23, 2007)

tell me why to worry so much abt cooling... i understand heat can fire off CPUs...

but why to keep cabinets closed.... i have 2 120 mm n one 80 mm fan in my cabinet n temp for amd 3000+ remains at around 44 degree while playin game n drops to 41-42 degrees when i open the cabinet... thats without overcloacking...  

so why cant we just leave it open cos most of us are hardware junkies n have to take out Hdds to share with frnds every now n then...     so why worry abt it....  as someone said...  open it up n keep a small car fan near it.... in my case it did affect a lot... even while playing call of duty 2 with 4xAA n 4x AF the temp didn't go aboce 40 degrees....


----------



## darklord (May 23, 2007)

samanvya_ad said:
			
		

> tell me why to worry so much abt cooling... i understand heat can fire off CPUs...
> 
> but why to keep cabinets closed.... i have 2 120 mm n one 80 mm fan in my cabinet n temp for amd 3000+ remains at around 44 degree while playin game n drops to 41-42 degrees when i open the cabinet... thats without overcloacking...
> 
> so why cant we just leave it open cos most of us are hardware junkies n have to take out Hdds to share with frnds every now n then...     so why worry abt it....  as someone said...  open it up n keep a small car fan near it.... in my case it did affect a lot... even while playing call of duty 2 with 4xAA n 4x AF the temp didn't go aboce 40 degrees....



Single cores is ok but you have no idea what happens to Dual Cores once they are OC'ed  

OT : what sharing data got to do with being a hardware junkie ?


----------



## kooabs03 (May 23, 2007)

@darklord saw ur water cooling kit. nice work dude. which cabinet r u using?


----------



## darklord (May 23, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> @darklord saw ur water cooling kit. nice work dude. which cabinet r u using?



I am using  Zebronics Jamaica Chassis.VIP ZB-01 is also the same thing.I mean the interiors,front bezel is different.


----------



## samanvya_ad (May 23, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Single cores is ok but you have no idea what happens to Dual Cores once they are OC'ed



why... what happens... they go beyond 100 degrees or what....

i bet they will remain cool by this opening the Cabinet method until u insanely overclock them...  

and as far as i know generally we dont overclock our Pcs more than 30% of its actual speed...



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> OT : what sharing data got to do with being a hardware junkie ?



by this i meant that generally our cabinets remain open for some or other reason n sharing is one such reason....

so when it remains open then y not to use it for cooling... i will definately not spend 10-12 grands on a water cooling kit...
instead will get an ac that cools the computer as well as me..... N with that Ac in room i will open the cabinet n face it towards the open box...  cool cool coool PC

now whats the harm in opening the box......


----------



## baccilus (May 26, 2007)

Hi I have an 8500GT card from XFX. this card always stays around 70 to 80 degree celsius. It's fan speed always remains at 675rpm irrespective of the temperature. Please help.

I measered the temperature using the nTune utility. When i used speed fan, it showed me the following temperatures:

System 47*
CPU 51*
AUX 48*
HD0 44*

(The nTune software shows my GPU at 70* right now but it can easily go upto 80*C)

What is AUX here? and why is it not showing my GPU temperature?

Currently i have kept my cabinet open for better ventillation as i don have any fans in my cabinet.


----------



## lavi87 (May 26, 2007)

hi i have gor c2d E6700 processor & intel 965wh board . my processor shows temperature in idle state at 48c & when i play games like nfsug 2 it shoots to 60c & even the game is closed down a no. of times. i m not having original fan of this processor. also i am using a simple cabinet with 2 80mm fan. 
my fan rpm usually remain at 1018
i have also selected aggressive setting in bios for better but no benefit
Please help me ,suggest any good cooling solution for c2d which is available easily.


----------



## abhijangda (May 26, 2007)

So you shold have fans for your cabinet.


----------



## baccilus (May 27, 2007)

My cabinet is already open. And all other components are running ok. Can't I get a better fan for the graphic card? I think it will be a better solution. But where to get it from? How much will it cost? Is it even possible to put another fan in place of the original one in this card? It is directly powered from the PCIe slot. It has no wires or anything.

BTW, is the reported temperature always correct? Because when i keep my hand really close to the GPU fan, the air is not warm at all. And it is still showing 70*C temperature. Or it may mean that the fan is not dissipating the heat properly as it is not fitted properly. But how can that be, since it came prefitted with the card.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 27, 2007)

lavi87 said:
			
		

> hi i have gor c2d E6700 processor & intel 965wh board . my processor shows temperature in idle state at 48c & when i play games like nfsug 2 it shoots to 60c & even the game is closed down a no. of times. i m not having original fan of this processor. also i am using a simple cabinet with 2 80mm fan.
> my fan rpm usually remain at 1018
> i have also selected aggressive setting in bios for better but no benefit
> Please help me ,suggest any good cooling solution for c2d which is available easily.


What fan are u using for your processor?



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> My cabinet is already open. And all other components are running ok. Can't I get a better fan for the graphic card? I think it will be a better solution. But where to get it from? How much will it cost? Is it even possible to put another fan in place of the original one in this card? It is directly powered from the PCIe slot. It has no wires or anything.
> 
> BTW, is the reported temperature always correct? Because when i keep my hand really close to the GPU fan, the air is not warm at all. And it is still showing 70*C temperature. Or it may mean that the fan is not dissipating the heat properly as it is not fitted properly. But how can that be, since it came prefitted with the card.


Well u can get a quality cooling solution for your graphics card but u will loose your warranty in that case.U can get few cooling solutions from Cooler Master or Thermaltake.If nothing is happening ,i say go for an RMA without loosing the warranty!


----------



## baccilus (May 27, 2007)

Tell me more about RMA please. Where can i get it from and at what cost? By the way, should i really worry too much about this problem since my system never hangs or anything?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 27, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Tell me more about RMA please. Where can i get it from and at what cost? By the way, should i really worry too much about this problem since my system never hangs or anything?



*[SIZE=-1]Return Materials Authorization.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]This is when u have a faulty product & or if u are not satisfied with the product,then u return it to the place from where u have bought it & the company [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]reimburse the person who returned the stuff.

Sometimes we call it utilizing the warranty but RMA is for early stage & warranty is what u get.

So ask the dealer if he can return it & give u another card beacuse its faulty.

Dude the temp. plays a vital role in performance.If temp is hig then the performance is low & vice versa.
So its really necessary that u have your stuff in absolute working condition.

Although it is a high temp. but not that high but why taking risk?This might be just a start.
Do these things before going for a change.
1.Use any other temp. monitor for ur system & also download all the latest drivers including *nTune*.
[/SIZE]


----------



## baccilus (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Keith. I have the latest driver and nTune. Can I directly return to Rashi? Actually the dealer i got it from turned out to be a pest. Right now nTune is the only software capable of reading it's temperature. 

And what are the chances that the temperature is not being read correctly? The air being thrown out by the GPU fan is not warm at all. 

By the way i also got a cabinet with 3-4 fans and one directly beneath the graphic card, Didn't help much.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 28, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Thanks Keith. I have the latest driver and nTune. Can I directly return to Rashi? Actually the dealer i got it from turned out to be a pest. Right now nTune is the only software capable of reading it's temperature.
> 
> And what are the chances that the temperature is not being read correctly? The air being thrown out by the GPU fan is not warm at all.
> 
> By the way i also got a cabinet with 3-4 fans and one directly beneath the graphic card, Didn't help much.


There is no need to talk to rashi periphrals.Do u have the Bill for the Card?
If yes u can sue him anytime.Where is your location & who is the dealer?What is his address & contact no.?

U can also use various type of softwares that shows the temp. Like *nTune,MBM,Everest,Speedfan *etc....
Try them first before u take any step!


----------



## baccilus (May 29, 2007)

Thanks buddy. I tried rivertuner and it shows 70* too. Will try more software and then talk to that dealer and see how he reacts.

Ok, i tried Rivatuner and while playing games the temperature is going upto 87* .

Now in case i give it back to the dealer to get it repaired, should i get something signed or anything from him. I mean i should have some proof that i have given the card back to him for repair.

Koi to kuchh jawab do yaar


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 30, 2007)

Actually it all depend on the dealer that how trustworthy is him!
If u think that u don't need anything & u have full trust on him then u won't require anything but if u are not sure about him then give a reason that u need something like a slip that someone else can also get on ur behalf because u will be out of town.....something like that!


----------



## baccilus (May 30, 2007)

I don't have much of a trust on him but i also know he won't fall for that. Actually he is not the only one like that. All of the dealers i have come across in Chandigarh are like that or worse. They are also chronically allergic to giving bills on what they sell. Will go to him today and see how he reacts.


----------



## Shloeb (May 30, 2007)

I installed speed fan. It shows 3 temperatures
*TEMP* *CHIP*
Temp1: Winbond W83627HF
Temp2: -do-
Temp3: -do-
Temp4: HD0
Here is the screenshot.
*i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/Shloeb/temp.png
 I know the last temp is of Hard Disk. But what are the others? Just tell me what are these temperatures and what is wrong with them?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 31, 2007)

Can't tell u exactly but the 2 temp. in the middle with the flame in front of it are critical.
U must be having read me file with the Speedfan or else see the config. file.I haven't use it before but these are the 2 possibilities to find out.I am using EVEREST Ultimate edition.Try it once.
Don't rely on a single software,use multiple of them.
& please do an update also buddy!


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 1, 2007)

This came with digit. And one thing is that the temp 3 is always at 64 or 65. Even when i just boot the pc and check the temp first it doesn't go up or down.


----------



## janitha (Jun 1, 2007)

I also have always been confused by Temp-1,2 etc. in Speedfan. Hope somebody will elaborate.


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 1, 2007)

@janitha what are the temperatures on ur pc?


----------



## janitha (Jun 1, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> @janitha what are the temperatures on ur pc?



Temp1:36
Temp2:39
Temp3:26
HD0:   40
Temp1:40
Core :  35

Ther are two Temp1s with diff values and most surprisingly Temp3 is 26 when the room temp is 30.5!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

the best software to measure temp is lavalys everest. it quite simple and not at all confusing. it gives temp of all components as well as speed of fans etc


----------



## janitha (Jun 6, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> the best software to measure temp is lavalys everest. it quite simple and not at all confusing. it gives temp of all components as well as speed of fans etc



But is it free?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

^^well, technically its not


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes it was free!!!
The free version was till 2.2.For all those higher version,u have to pay.

Any New Update *BACCILUS*?????


----------



## CA50 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Help me*

My normal CPU temp is betwn 41C-45C. Is this safe 4 my pc to work in this temp.

My pc normal temp is betwn 41 - 47 C . Is this safe temp?


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 8, 2007)

Ya. It is safe until 50. But u should try to keep it as low as possible.


----------



## CA50 (Jun 8, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> Ya. It is safe until 50. But u should try to keep it as low as possible.



Thanks but how 2 do it


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 8, 2007)

Read the march issue of digit


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 12, 2007)

hi all.

well i am having some serious overheating probs.

my normal cpu temp. is abt 50C , system temp 45C

nd when i play games, it rises to 60-65C and 55-58C respectively.

plz help me out.

when i open my cabinet,the temperature is less by 6-10 C

wht should be done??


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 12, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi all.
> 
> well i am having some serious overheating probs.
> 
> ...




Well; simple...

Fix decent 120mm intake and exhaust fans... 1 intake near the gfx card in the side panel or in the front and 1 exhaust at the rear... 1 intake in the top will also reuce -ve pressure build-up in the cab...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Also check the airflow of the cabinet & tie those loose cables,those are the real pain in butt!


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

thnx .

i ll check it out this weekend.

plz response to my query posted in "wht u purchased" thread.

i m planning to buy an antec super lanboy cabinet.
is this a good choice??

ny idea abt the price??in kolkata??


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 13, 2007)

check the chieftec cabinets as well. very good VFM


----------



## baccilus (Jun 13, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Any New Update *BACCILUS*?????


Hi Keith. Thanks for asking buddy. Well the update.... I gave the card back to the dealer and waited for 11 days for it to return. I finally got a replaced card last night and it has the same problem. It is showing the same temperatures. I checked the serial no of the card and it is a different card. It even has the RPTech sticker on it. Now i am really in trouble. I have no idea what i should do next.  These temperatures are with the cabinet open with a table fan nearby....


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

hi guyz.
i am having a weired problem.
when i m playinf farcry,pop warrior within or splinter cell chaos theory,there s no probs.i am playing in 1440*900 resolutions.
bt when i m going to play CS 1.6,MAFIA ,my machine is hanging completely.
i m having to restart the system.
i hv checked all the temperatures.
CPU:-48C
SYSTEM:-41C
GPU:-60C
wht type of prob is this??


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2007)

i heard that prescotts have good overclockablity and articles in tom's hardware guide term the celeron as their favourite client.......

i have a 2.26 gig cel presscott core
at load it currently works around 60 deg......
is that okay?

also i wanna overclock it to higher speeds.... upto 2.8 ghz.....

can i achieve it with cooling setup costing around 1.5 k?

hey BULLZI..... u dint mention ur gfx card model but most probably it isnt getting adequate cooling .......
add an intake fan to the case somewhere around the card.......
the bottom part of the back of cpu is a good location but it depends on the case u have


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 14, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi guyz.
> i am having a weired problem.
> when i m playinf farcry,pop warrior within or splinter cell chaos theory,there s no probs.i am playing in 1440*900 resolutions.
> bt when i m going to play CS 1.6,MAFIA ,my machine is hanging completely.
> ...



Ther again...

U'd spent a crazy amt on gettin dat stuff frma fraud dealer n u're havin probs now...

Well, I've heard some games dont officially supp widescreen; not sure...

Change the resolutions n see fer urself...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Ther again...
> 
> U'd spent a crazy amt on gettin dat stuff frma fraud dealer n u're havin probs now...
> 
> ...


 
yeah,i hv done wrong n now i hv to face the consequences 

nyway,yesterday night, while playin cs,my machine hanged as usual.
i waited fr some time n then i saw that cs was runnin again with all graphics gone.the screen became multicolored,everything became blackish 
is this a problem of graphics card??

@BIKDEL

mine is an XFX 7900GT 256 MB one PCI-Express


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 15, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Hi Keith. Thanks for asking buddy. Well the update.... I gave the card back to the dealer and waited for 11 days for it to return. I finally got a replaced card last night and it has the same problem. It is showing the same temperatures. I checked the serial no of the card and it is a different card. It even has the RPTech sticker on it. Now i am really in trouble. I have no idea what i should do next.  These temperatures are with the cabinet open with a table fan nearby....


Ok now tell me what is ur room tempreature?


----------



## baccilus (Jun 15, 2007)

It must be around 30. Since the outside temperature was 45 degrees last time i checked (on news), room temperature is around 30 degrees. One more thing... I contacted the XFX guys at their website and they told me that the chip is fine till 90 degrees but a little higher than expected. Also asked me not to attemp over clocking in my comp.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 15, 2007)

well ur graphics card is getting heated as i told u BULLZI

check if ur gfx card fan is working or not.........
monitor the temperatures of graphics card........
to do so download FORCEWARE UTILITIES FROM NVIDIA website for ur card
here u can see ur card temperature

its a problem of overheating as ur card works bad only when u start graphix intensive applications like games and not when u use general apps....... isnt it?

if u have warranty replace the card.........
if not then get it checked by a technician.......


----------



## spikygv (Jul 6, 2007)

hello ,
sorry i was taking this problem of mine to the wrong area .
I have a p4 presscot HT proccy 3GHz ,intel d101ggc board, 1gb ddr400 , xfx geforce 8600gt . one fan with psu , one with proccy and one with gpu . . 
When idling or running net or something thats not graphics intensive my gpu's temp is around 65C . When gaming , 
the temperature if the cabby is closed rises to a peak of 100C and usually maintains in 90-95C . if i open one side of the cabby its max is 90C and usually is between 80-85C .this occurs while playing nfs carbon and most wanted . during fifa07 temp is between 70-75C and while cabby is closed in POP WW i get 80-85 C . I know these temps arent good for my card...

Sabertoothe suggested that there might be something wrong with the card or the mobo(vga controller shorting) . Unfortunately , all my friends have agp based mobo's and i am unable to test which is the culprit.

Further i am suspecting an improper airflow in the cabby as temp reduced by 10c when i kept one side of the  cabby open .

Also , how do i know if the fan with the gpu is spinning at the right speed(its spinning ,i saw but i dunno if at right speed) .nTune says that the fan with the gpu is spinning at 675RPM which is very small compared to my proccy's fan speed.but i am not sure if its the right value as it said that fan speed of proccy is 31 thousand !! also it says speed of aux2 is 18rpm .

now , xfx customer care has replied that the card can run at such temps but its not good on a long run .. how long is long run ?? if its 3yrs , i'll forget abt this problem .

how do i decrease temp . .and do i need to ? 
Also i wud like to note that the gfx card is not oc'ed .its running at clock speeds..
thank you..


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> hello ,
> sorry i was taking this problem of mine to the wrong area .
> I have a p4 presscot HT proccy 3GHz ,intel d101ggc board, 1gb ddr400 , xfx geforce 8600gt . one fan with psu , one with proccy and one with gpu . .
> When idling or running net or something thats not graphics intensive my gpu's temp is around 65C . When gaming ,
> ...



It seems you are not having any cabinet fans. Try to fit at least one front inlet and one rear exhaust fans, preferably 120mm ones.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks..
ok . i'll try that . but how can it possibly help ? i kept the cabby open and the temp reduced by 10c . so i add a fan and the temp will reduce only by 5c , right ? 
anyways , i will surely try that ..

hey , 
and i can fix only one exhaust fan , i dont see any space to put an inlet fan in the front . mind telling me which fan does wat ? do they take in air or do they push out air ?

thanks.


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2007)

Any fan can act as inlet or outlet. The air will flow in the direction of the arrow marked on it. You can fix it either way. If you fix it in the rear, do it so that it blows air out.
Also clean all the components by removing dust, debris etc. and avoid clutter by arranging the cables, wires etc., thus helping better air flow.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks . 
since i can fit a fan only in the rear , shud it act as inlet for air or outlet .
I've checked the cables and cleaned the cabinet.
Also , i wud like to know how much power it consumes . I feel quite embrassed to ask this . how do i fit it ?


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2007)

Why don't you read the post?


----------



## spikygv (Jul 6, 2007)

oh , sorry i didnt see that . any idea of much power a fan draws  .. 
thanks.


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> oh , sorry i didnt see that . any idea of much power a fan draws  ..
> thanks.


Just now verified the carton of my Vantec Stealth 80mm fan. It shows 1.2 Watts. But their 92mm fan consumes a lower 0.84 Watts.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 7, 2007)

well with my new cabby n psu,no overheating problems rite now.
try installing to fans,one to pull air in n one for sucking hot air out.tht ll definitely serve the purpose


----------



## spikygv (Jul 7, 2007)

oh , i thought they draw 100's of watts . so it was bugging me whether my psu will be enough .LoL.
Thanks , i'll put it . 
hey ,how do i power the fan ?


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 7, 2007)

^^^ Frm the PSU of corz....


----------



## janitha (Jul 7, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> oh , i thought they draw 100's of watts . so it was bugging me whether my psu will be enough .LoL.
> Thanks , i'll put it .
> hey ,how do i power the fan ?



Fix it using the four screws and power it either from a molex (from PSU) or from the Mobo.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 7, 2007)

wats a molex ?


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 7, 2007)

well,branded psus supply additional 4 pin connector(s) specially meant for fans.
its also strongly recommended tht u dont use those connectors to power up nythin else.u can also use mobo pins to power up ur fans.those ll be shown as chassis fans.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 7, 2007)

ok . i'll get it today or on monday , any idea of its price ? like , if i have to bargain . let me know how much i shud . . .


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 7, 2007)

hey when I start my computer then in bios the temprature shown in bios of processor is 45 C and after 5 to 10 minutes it increases to 48to49. It's fan is running at 1900 rpm and it has no dust on it what can be caus of it also there is propr ventilation for cpu.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ wats your proccy ? probobly its configured (by default , mine was too) , to start accelerating fan after temp crosses 50C , no need to worry . But cant tell much without knowing ur procy . .


----------



## sid_sh85 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi  guyz...i jst installed a utility called "speedfan", which monitors the temperatures n fan speeds of the sysstem....after installing the utility, i was surprised as well as confused by wot it showed....hav a look at the attached image of wot it showed....1st of all temme---
1)explain the terms ambient, remote1, remote2,etc...
2) Also i wud like to kno tht the remote2 temp wich s shown as 120c s enuf to smoke my sys, right????
pls elaborate.....thanx


----------



## janitha (Aug 5, 2007)

sid_sh85 said:
			
		

> Hi  guyz...i jst installed a utility called "speedfan", which monitors the temperatures n fan speeds of the sysstem....after installing the utility, i was surprised as well as confused by wot it showed....hav a look at the attached image of wot it showed....1st of all temme---
> 1)explain the terms ambient, remote1, remote2,etc...
> 2) Also i wud like to kno tht the remote2 temp wich s shown as 120c s enuf to smoke my sys, right????
> pls elaborate.....thanx



Try installing the latest version of Speedfan 4.31


----------



## sid_sh85 (Aug 5, 2007)

i tried installing the latest version(4.32)....but still thers no change in the temp...pls temme wot s to b done


----------



## spikygv (Aug 6, 2007)

@sid_sh85 , ambient is the temp of the sorrounding . . mostly remote2 refers to gpu . .dunno

coming back to my overheating problem on my 8600GT , i wasnt in the house for 15 days and it took me 15 days to get that stupid fan and the vendor to fix it ( LOL ) . .. now while my case is closed , while playing carbon , temp is between 80-85C and peak is 90C . i havent yet tested with the case open . . is this better ? according to him(my vendor ) the prob aint with the g-card . there's a heatsink on the mobo just above the pcie slot which is passing the heat to the g-card . . .he recommends a more roomy cabby .. . i'll get back with the temps when the case is open and i am open to suggestions . . oh and he says the pci slot cooler wont help much coz the g-card is fan cooled and not passive cooled and the super extra heat is due that heat sink . .

and if i may mention , idle temp reduced frm 67C to 57C after putting the exhaust fan . is it better to let the exhaust fan as exhaust or make it to act as inlet . i dont mind keeping the cabby open while playing games . .

ok , i tested carbon with the cabby open . peak 88C , most of the time around 80-85C . .


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 6, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> @sid_sh85 , ambient is the temp of the sorrounding . . mostly remote2 refers to gpu . .dunno
> 
> coming back to my overheating problem on my 8600GT , i wasnt in the house for 15 days and it took me 15 days to get that stupid fan and the vendor to fix it ( LOL ) . .. now while my case is closed , while playing carbon , temp is between 80-85C and peak is 90C . i havent yet tested with the case open . . is this better ? according to him(my vendor ) the prob aint with the g-card . there's a heatsink on the mobo just above the pcie slot which is passing the heat to the g-card . . .he recommends a more roomy cabby .. . i'll get back with the temps when the case is open and i am open to suggestions . . oh and he says the pci slot cooler wont help much coz the g-card is fan cooled and not passive cooled and the super extra heat is due that heat sink . .
> 
> ...


The total amount of air getting in should be equivalent to the amount of air getting out.So if u have two fans for inlet u should have two fans for outlet.Opening the case and running the pc will most probably disrupt the air flow.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Aug 6, 2007)

but guyz...pls temme how cum my temp is being shown as 120c


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2007)

Somebody pl elaborate what is meant by temp-1, temp-2, Fan-1,Fan-2 etc in Speedfan. How to decipher it?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 7, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The total amount of air getting in should be equivalent to the amount of air getting out.So if u have two fans for inlet u should have two fans for outlet.Opening the case and running the pc will most probably disrupt the air flow.



ok . but my cabby ( mostly i will get a new one next month )  , doesnt have an option to put a inlet fan . . . i will try again with the case closed . but i'm pretty sure it'l yield higher temps..
the top portion of the PCB of the g-card seems to be very hot . although the gpu fan is spinning , i dont feel the hot air from the sides . will adding a pci slot cooler help ?


----------



## sid_sh85 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey guyz...i opened my cabby to chk for air flow....jst tell me one thing....my powersupply(450W) is not 24-pin...its lesser...is tht a cause for heating tooo????


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 8, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> ok . but my cabby ( mostly i will get a new one next month )  , doesnt have an option to put a inlet fan . . . i will try again with the case closed . but i'm pretty sure it'l yield higher temps..
> the top portion of the PCB of the g-card seems to be very hot . although the gpu fan is spinning , i dont feel the hot air from the sides . will adding a pci slot cooler help ?


Did u check the underneath the drives bay.Most ATX cabinets have two vents there for inlet of air.The air is drawn in from underneath.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2007)

nope , there aint a place for inlet .. .best i'll put a pic of my stupid cabby later. thanks..


----------



## Demonkiller (Aug 17, 2007)

Well my normal pc temp is 43-45C but when i test on pc marks 05 it shot up to 83degree C each core. My xfx 7300gs has a idle temp of 74C. I got 2 fans blowing air directly on the cpu fan. Its the original fan. I need to know the cheapest method of cooling them(500rs max) cause mom will kill me if i ask for more. She already bought me the comp as a gift for 22k.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 18, 2007)

83C is too high, it should not cross 60c at full load. Better check if the HSF is seated properly or it maybe that you got that bad IHS. Also idle temp, for 7300GS is too high, those should be your load temps.
Improve the airflow within the cabby (there are numerous guides........just google).


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 18, 2007)

@sid_sh85
It cud cause unstability at loads especially when you have got a graphics card. The extra pin mobo connector powers the PCI_E bus.

@Demonkiller
U mentioned that the normal core temps is at 43. Get the reading of the CPU fan at that moment and also the CPU fan reading at 80c.
Probably the fan shud run at max speed when proccy shoots up to 80. 
Chech if the fan is covered with dust. Clean the heatsink and fan with a wet earbuds.

Update your mobo firmware. The temp might be wrongly shown by some firware. It happened to my friend. The load CPU temps dropped from 65c to 53c.

Lastly clean all the fans in ur cabby.


----------



## Demonkiller (Aug 18, 2007)

The fans aint dirty in anyway. Just bought em last month. Barely used the comp 5-6 times since i bought it. And the temps were at stock speeds on everything.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's my config and the temps-
Asus P5N32-E SLI
XFX geforce 8800gts 640Mb
1 sata 250 gb seagate
1 sata sony aw-s170s DVD writer
Core 2 Duo e6600
2*1gb DDR2 667Mhz in dual Channel
Corsair-HX620W modular power supply
4 80mm Fans 2 intake 2 exhaust
Temps-
Mobo idle-37-39c
Mobo peak load-44c max
Processor idle-49c-51c
Processor peak load-57c Max
Gfx idle-57c avg
Gfx peak load-74c
Other
Overclocking
Memory voltage-2.0V


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a core two duo processor E6300@1.86GHz.I just downloaded speed fan and it shows my cpu temp. to be:

Cpu: 51c
internal temp.: 39c
remote temp: 45c
hd0: 40c
core0: 54c
core1: 52c

I don't know much about the temperatures but there is a burning sign on cpu,core0,and core1 temperatures which has scared me.

Is the temp. normal or I need to do something?

I think the temp. musta been much higher in past months as the climate is much cooler now.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 5, 2007)

they're OK if u tested with load  . too high for idle.


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

hey quadroplex are u harviks bro by any chance?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 6, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> they're OK if u tested with load  . too high for idle.


I checked while it was mostly idle just antivirus and firefox.Interestingly I played serious sam 2 for 15 min. to check the rise in temp. but there was none.I am planning to buy a graphic card but I think it will generate even more heat which is not good for my system.I don't know what to do.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey quadroplex are u harviks bro by any chance?


LOL.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I have a core two duo processor E6300@1.86GHz.I just downloaded speed fan and it shows my cpu temp. to be:
> 
> Cpu: 51c
> internal temp.: 39c
> ...


 The CPU temp that is 51c is shown by the Tcase sensor between the two cores.On core 2 duo it should not cross the 61c mark if its crossing and u are not experiencing any stability issues then its probably showing the wrong temp I too have used Speed fan and it overshoots the safe mark at even stock speeds.The core0 and core1 temps are shown by the TJunction sensors one within each core and if its shooting above 80c u need to be worried any thing less than or equal to 65c at full load is considered safe 70c is warm 80c is throttling(cpu reverts to lower clocks)and 85c is shutdown(If u don't believe then take out the cpu heatsik of a core2duo and watch as it shutsdown).Just download coretemp to monitor the core temps and see if they hit anywhere near the 80c mark on full load.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

^^I have core temp. too and it shows the same temp. shown above.

To check temp. in loaded conditions I played mafia(i love it) at highest settings for about 15 min. and then saw the log created by core temp.
Maximum reached:59c
Normal:55-56c
lowest 52c

Is it ok?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I have core temp. too and it shows the same temp. shown above.
> 
> To check temp. in loaded conditions I played mafia(i love it) at highest settings for about 15 min. and then saw the log created by core temp.
> Maximum reached:59c
> ...


Download orthos and stress test ur system with it for atleast 1.5 hours.Playing mafia is not going to show the temperature at full load as even the latest games are not able to fully load the core 2 duos.Even lost planet barely manages 50% of total cpu usage(Uses only one cpu and leaves other for windows).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

yes sir yes.I am kinda busy now duo to exams but will post as soon as possible.I guess that will help in curing the problem.


----------



## bikdel (Sep 17, 2007)

hey guys....... a little out-of -trend but i have a fascination of overclocking old hardware and use the last bits of power it can render.....

i wanted to know how many of u have overclocked prescotts
i simply cant do more than 500 mhz on my Celeron D 2.26 ghz with 512 Mb DDR 333

the max i can reach is 2.7 and temperatures go all the way to 70 on load.....
man its simply fryin.... are prescotts notably more hotter???

also i tried to overclock my ddr 333 to 400 mhz.... but then i thought it wouldnt be safe so i increased the CAS latency ti 3.0/5
now its quite stable

my graphix card is also overclocked. Its Geforce 5200 running at 350 mhz and its DDR RAM at 1050 MHZ.... man thats high isnt it..??

but couldnt get a tool to measure the temperatue.... NV temperature logger  simply doesnt work....

In the end it comes out to this...

Celeron D @ 2.66 GhZ, Stable...... But too low overclocking, Only 400 Mhz
512 Mb DDR 333 runnind @ 400Mhz 
Geforce FX 5200 running @ 350 Mhz core and 1050 Mhz MEM

ECS P4m800m, my mobo sucks, no option to set vcore and vmem , though it automatically increases lil bit on increasing FSB....lol

I use Intel Stock Cooler
I wanna go for a better Thermal paste.. satchet should be anough for at least 5 installations...
I dont have an AC room for my PC...

Thats my STory..... any suggestions?.... apart from actual hardware upgrades though... (m going for a newer system coming vacations)


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 4, 2007)

hi all
I'm wanting to make a blowhole at the top of my cabinet , i have a zebby lava .My plan is to make one large enough to fit a 120mm coolermaster in it . 
If somebody else here has made a blowhole , could u guide me abouthow to go about it ? I mean , what all instruments are required , wether I need to dismantle the cabinet or i can work on it while its intact .

Also what kind of grill or wire mesh should I be looking at to help keep the dust out from my future blowhole ..lol


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 4, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> hi all
> I'm wanting to make a blowhole at the top of my cabinet , i have a zebby lava .My plan is to make one large enough to fit a 120mm coolermaster in it .
> If somebody else here has made a blowhole , could u guide me abouthow to go about it ? I mean , what all instruments are required , wether I need to dismantle the cabinet or i can work on it while its intact .
> 
> Also what kind of grill or wire mesh should I be looking at to help keep the dust out from my future blowhole ..lol



Well there are ways to do that but if u are expert enough then and olny you should do this!

First of all u need to mark holes and the grill u want to mount on the top. Then u need a metal cutter or plasma cutter(if u have one) to make a slot. Then u need to grind the extra edges from the rest and u can also add acralic sheet to it and neon or simple LEDs.

Well its actually ur art that how much things u can add.
Acralic is a hot stuff now days so u will get that easily and u can also use colored sheet to give the color u want.
Have fun and be safe!
Good Luck!


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 5, 2007)

Shucks .. my pop has forbade from drilling any holes into my cabinet .

I actually want to make an exhaust coz I'm not able to get the exact readings for my CPU . I have a AMD 4400+ with an ASUS M2A-VM and with the supplied Asus Software ( which is PC Probe 2 ) i get a reading of 
CPU idle - 28 to 32 C
CPU on NFS MW ( dunno if its right to call that load )  - abt 42 C
Motherboard always seems to be around 36 C


but if I check on the BIOS readings both CPU and MOBO 
seem to be around 35 -36C

I'v also tried other software like Everest , Speedfan and the readings are identical to the Asus motherboard software readings .


So is my BIOS showing exaggerated readings or is Asus fooling me  ?


----------



## janitha (Oct 5, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> Shucks .. my pop has forbade from drilling any holes into my cabinet .
> 
> I actually want to make an exhaust coz I'm not able to get the exact readings for my CPU . I have a AMD 4400+ with an ASUS M2A-VM and with the supplied Asus Software ( which is PC Probe 2 ) i get a reading of
> CPU idle - 28 to 32 C
> ...



No, most probably, Cool & Quiet is enabled and once you have booted into Windows the processor runs at lower speeds (as per the tasks running) and when idle the temp will be less than that shown by Bios.


----------



## vivek404 (Oct 5, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> PC Probe 2
> CPU idle - 28 to 32 C
> CPU on NFS MW ( dunno if its right to call that load )  - abt 42 C
> Motherboard always seems to be around 36 C
> ...



hey man, those r sweet temps!! why fiddle when things r going a OK?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 6, 2007)

vivek404 said:
			
		

> hey man, those r sweet temps!! why fiddle when things r going a OK?



Yeahhh really! those are nothing as others arte facing temp. To be honest those all are having C2Duos are facing huge temp. problem.....some are having 60-70 celcius!
Compared to them ur temp is nothing, instead its moderate temp.
Don't mess with it much otherwise u will come up with something freid!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

> Yeahhh really! those are nothing as others arte facing temp. To be honest those all are having C2Duos are facing huge temp. problem.....some are having 60-70 celcius!


Count me in.I have e6300 at it rums at 52 normally and easily reaches 65 on gaming.I think I need to worry.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 7, 2007)

Whatever it may be, always try to keep the CPU temp. at or below 60C. Mine E4300 @ 3.4GHz barely reaches 58c while gaming, although with ORTHOS running for 30 mins. the temps does reach around 62-63C . I use Enzotech Ultra-X cpu cooler instead of the stock cooling.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Count me in.I have e6300 at it rums at 52 normally and easily reaches 65 on gaming.I think I need to worry.


If that's at stock cooling u need to worry a lot more than what ur doing now.When u run orthos ur cpu temp will surely go past 70C.Its too dangerous.Underclock/buy a good CPU cooler.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanx guys for all the advice . I'm just waiting for the cool winter months . Let's hope we got snow in Delhi this time ... no more overheatin' blues then


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> If that's at stock cooling u need to worry a lot more than what ur doing now.When u run orthos ur cpu temp will surely go past 70C.Its too dangerous.Underclock/buy a good CPU cooler.


Not for one more year atleast.Actually my PC is under warranty and I have repeatedly mentioned to them about this problem.It anything goes wrong I am gonna shove up the burnt processor up their a&&es.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 7, 2007)

wont help. they wont replace anything burnt. .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 8, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> Let's hope we got snow in Delhi this time ...



hahahahahah.....nice joke!

Well all other people who are facing heating problems.....i suggest u all to get some colling solutions from any brand u like. Like use copper heatsinks, water cooling.....Cooler Master is having AQUAGATE mini....comes in handy proce and easy to install!


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 12, 2007)

THIS IS FOR LAPTOP

Mine Laptop is getting Very hot .
Even when i just turn on the laptop for few mins 10-15 mins and without doing any work it starts getting little hot.

But when i do video encoding or when i use to play videos it is getting hotter.

I purchased it on Mar 2006 - So approx it is 1 and 1/2 Years old .

But from some months 2-3 months the problem of getting hot is occuring.
Otherwise there was no problem of heating.

This is screenshots for the Temperature.
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/1853/temperaturepo7.jpg

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/3263/temperature3fl1.jpg
This is when laptop is started
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/4202/temperature6tw3.jpg

--------------------------
THIS IS REGRADING PC NOT LAPTOP

Also i have iball cabniet ,  when i connected sata hard disk the sata power cable got burnt.and also iball powersupply cables got burnt. so i will change powersupply, But when i check i also found 1 fan cable got burnt so i removed the cable from the connector ,so is there ok to run computer if one fan is stop. where to get fan cable that is connected from fan cabniet powersupply.


----------



## janitha (Oct 12, 2007)

@AMIT AGARWAL

First find out the cause of these burns before connecting new cables and running the PC.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 13, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> @AMIT AGARWAL
> 
> First find out the cause of these burns before connecting new cables and running the PC.



It was sata hard disk that was faulty. i replaced it with new hard disk but with ide port.



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> If that's at stock cooling u need to worry a lot more than what ur doing now.When u run orthos ur cpu temp will surely go past 70C.Its too dangerous.Underclock/buy a good CPU cooler.



How it is dangerous . What is the maximum temperature CPU and Hard disk can tolerate.

Mine CPU go at 82 Degree at VOB to AVI conversion


----------



## spikygv (Oct 13, 2007)

man !!!!!! 82deg ?? celcius or fahrenheit ? 82C is quite high even for many gpu's . cpu's shud stay below 60C even on max load . hdd's stay around 40 but i think upto 50C is ok .


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 15, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> man !!!!!! 82deg ?? celcius or fahrenheit ? 82C is quite high even for many gpu's . cpu's shud stay below 60C even on max load . hdd's stay around 40 but i think upto 50C is ok .



82 Degree C . Not fahrenheit


----------



## jasku (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Guys,

this is my setup

C2D E6400-2.13 Ghz 
Corsair 2x1GB DDR2(667 MHZ) 
Asus P5W DH - Deluxe (Intel 975X chipset) 
Radeon 1900XT [256mb] 
Seagate Baracuda 320GB (SATA) 
Liteon 18x DVD RW IDE 
Sony 20 DVD-RW ATA 

The prob is my CPU is idling at 75C and 82C on load!, and this is a C2D, shocking, while playing Farcry, COD2 and Bro in arms, it jus freeze's or restarts.....and my GPu idles at 80C and 95C on load.

Pls suggest...any other C2D users having issues?!


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 16, 2007)

whts ur psu/smps??
n also provide some info about ur cabby.

hv u tried running ur system with cabby opened from both sides?? if yes ,does the temps reduce in that case??

75C and 90C are really high. Shud keep them below 60C and 75C.

plz provide the info for any kind of help .


----------



## jasku (Oct 16, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> whts ur psu/smps??
> n also provide some info about ur cabby.
> 
> hv u tried running ur system with cabby opened from both sides?? if yes ,does the temps reduce in that case??
> ...


 
Sure, sorry bout that here is my entire rig!

C2D E6400-2.13 Ghz 
Corsair 2x1GB DDR2(667 MHZ) 
Asus P5W DH - Deluxe (Intel 975X chipset) 
Radeon 1900XT [256mb] 
Seagate Baracuda 320GB (SATA) 
Liteon 18x DVD RW IDE 
Sony 20 DVD-RW ATA 
Logitecg G5 Laser mouse 
Microsoft Internet Keyboard 
Logitech Z-2300 Speakers 
Viewsonic VX2245wm-22' LCD 
*Antec 450W PSU 
Antec Sonata case*

I did open it, thats why its idling at 75, earlier it was idling at 80C, my chassis fan had died, replaced that now, with the same Antec 120mm fan.

But now i need to take out the mobo and prolly reinstall the HSF, which i have never done!..but I need to, and Ive cheked my dealer has the AS-5, so if the reinstallation does not work, then prolly get the AS5 and apply?

Thanks and cheers!

Whats ironic, is that my old Athlon 2500+ which are supp to have heating issues runs at 42C max load!,and the c2d's which are supp to be extremely cool, is idling at 75C...really weird!


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 16, 2007)

C2D s dissipate a lot less heat bt definitely they arent extremely cool.

anyway, with cabby opened idle temps 75 C, really weired. I too hv E6400 oc at 3 GHZ bt still by load temps dont pass 66 C.

check the heat sink and the thermal paste.lets see wht happens .

i really wud hv preferred 500 watt psu as minimum. is the Antec Psu u own is from True power/Neo series??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

most probably heatsink problem.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Do a clean windows install and update all drivers and check the game again.
Have u overclocked ur system?
Also what game settings are u running on?


----------



## janitha (Oct 16, 2007)

jasku said:
			
		

> But now i need to take out the mobo and prolly reinstall the HSF, which i have never done!..but I need to, and Ive cheked my dealer has the AS-5, *so if the reinstallation does not work, then prolly get the AS5 and apply?*



Having decided to reinstall the HSF, make sure that AS-5 or MX-2 is applied. There is no meaning in applying it after you find reinstallation didn't work. Also clean both surfaces with isopropyl alcohol before applying the compound.


----------



## jasku (Oct 16, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> C2D s dissipate a lot less heat bt definitely they arent extremely cool.
> 
> anyway, with cabby opened idle temps 75 C, really weired. I too hv E6400 oc at 3 GHZ bt still by load temps dont pass 66 C.
> 
> ...


 
Hey dude, im a lil scared to reinstall the HSF, but I plan to do it, and I think it is the True power series, it comes with the Sonata-ii case. 

Are u using stock cooling as well? if yes there is a thermal pad, and i would not need a thermal paste ..would i?


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2007)

Thermal paste works as link betwen HSF & CPU. It tranfers cpu's heat to the HSF to help dissipate from cpu. So the cpu runs cool.

Try any good thermal paste  like Arctic Silver - will cost you around 400-500 bucks.

If all fails - arrange a little table fan & face it towards the cabbys open side


----------



## jasku (Oct 16, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> Thermal paste works as link betwen HSF & CPU. It tranfers cpu's heat to the HSF to help dissipate from cpu. So the cpu runs cool.
> 
> Try any good thermal paste like Arctic Silver - will cost you around 400-500 bucks.
> 
> If all fails - arrange a little table fan & face it towards the cabbys open side


 
I know what a thermal paste/compound does, but wanna to know, jus for reinstalling the HSF i.e. removing and fixing it again, do I need a thermal compound, coz ther is already a thermal pad on the stock HSF.



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> Having decided to reinstall the HSF, make sure that AS-5 or MX-2 is applied. There is no meaning in applying it after you find reinstallation didn't work. Also clean both surfaces with isopropyl alcohol before applying the compound.


 
Fair point Janitha, but the thing is even with the stock HSF it should not be idling at 75C!, so dont you think reinstall wihout a compound would make sense?


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 17, 2007)

jasku said:
			
		

> Hey dude, im a lil scared to reinstall the HSF, but I plan to do it, and I think it is the True power series, it comes with the Sonata-ii case.
> 
> Are u using stock cooling as well? if yes there is a thermal pad, and i would not need a thermal paste ..would i?


 
I was previously using stock cooling bt had some overheating probs during oc. so opted for a cooler. now its fine .

u shud always use a decent thermal paste like Arctic Silver. this will make heat transfer lot faster. u try this in ur proccy

just clear any other thermal pasting that was done previously, as JANITHA said and then repaste. i think that will help.


----------



## jasku (Oct 17, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> I was previously using stock cooling bt had some overheating probs during oc. so opted for a cooler. now its fine .
> 
> u shud always use a decent thermal paste like Arctic Silver. this will make heat transfer lot faster. u try this in ur proccy
> 
> just clear any other thermal pasting that was done previously, as JANITHA said and then repaste. i think that will help.


 
What were ur temps with stock HSf?


----------



## janitha (Oct 17, 2007)

jasku said:
			
		

> I know what a thermal paste/compound does, but wanna to know, jus for reinstalling the HSF i.e. removing and fixing it again, *do I need a thermal compound, coz ther is already a thermal pad on the stock HSF*.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point Janitha, but the thing is even with the stock HSF it should not be idling at 75C!, s*o dont you think reinstall wihout a compound would make sense?*



Definitely you can choose not to apply thermal paste, but before that buy another processor so that you can replace the present one when it is fully fried.


----------



## jasku (Oct 19, 2007)

You wont believe this,,,I went and bot the AS5 from my dealer, and I come back and unplug all the cords, and am about to loosen the first screw of the mobo, wen I see **** loads of dust on the HSF, below the fan...

So I decide to try cleaning this first, and I use the good old cotton buds(5 of em), and the amount of dust that had clogged the HS, unbelievable, after bout 30 mins, connect it up..........and guess wat.. the CPU is now idling at 43C and 49C at load!...a real relief!

I still have to take care of the GPU, coz I need to make use of the AS5, so anyone in here used AS on their GPU's??....


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 20, 2007)

I do frequent Frinds HDD connection and all so I always keep one side of cabby totally open and my PC is next to Window + A fan is alwys working so no Overheating EVER for me


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Try using BLOWER(A little device which blows air with good pressure through its nozzle) into ur system rigs every week or month to keep your rig clean!


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 22, 2007)

jasku said:
			
		

> You wont believe this,,,I went and bot the AS5 from my dealer, and I come back and unplug all the cords, and am about to loosen the first screw of the mobo, wen I see **** loads of dust on the HSF, below the fan...


What is HSF
Also when i open computer to connect hard disk i switch only ups , i have not removed any cords. so it is safe to connect hard disk or install lan card withour removing cords.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^
HSF - Heat Sink Fan ( The fan above ur heat sink - it might be of aluminum or might be of copper).

It is always adviceable to remove the power cord before installing or removing any hardware component and also use anti static gloves or use the bag that comes with ur hardware ( the dark colored polythene bag) and also wait for almost 2-5 min. before installing a new component to avoid potential shock stored somewhere in ur PSU!


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 22, 2007)

@jasku

sorry for the late reply.
my temps. were abt 55 C with stock cooling at idle and temps went to 65C +
on load.
bt my temps are now 45 C idle and abt 58 C on load .


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2007)

@ jasku


> do I need a thermal compound, coz ther is already a thermal pad on the stock HSF



*A good thermal paste is always better than what ships with the original hsf.
Always remember to clean the previous layer of thermal compound first then apply the new thermal paste .*

So.....jasku......a clean up finally solved your prob....congrats dude......take some relief & rest in peace.....


----------



## ritish (Oct 25, 2007)

I have got a laptop Core solo processor, 60 gb and have installed speed fan 
my hdd temp shows 50 degrees. what shd be its ideal temp...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

^^
Below or around 40 in hot conditions.


----------



## ritish (Oct 27, 2007)

but i never see it beow 45 degrees .
are u sure of 40 degrees...


----------



## jasku (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks all of you!...it is a real relief!...got the GPU issue sorted out too, again a lil bit of cleaing the exhaust was clogged with loads of dust, so took out the GPU and cleaned it with good old cotton bud!

NOw its idlin at 59C, and goes to about 80C on max load...I suppose this is ok?


----------



## bevin_mathews (Nov 1, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I own an AMD64 3000+(Venice core). Can any one tell me the safe operating temp for this procy??
> 
> ...


well i have an AMD Athlon64 3200+. Even during Gaming <Bioshock 1024*768 all goodies on> my core doesnt shoot over 45 c. the Normal Temp during Running time is 36c doesnt cross 40 c. Check the heatsink, Fan and your Cabinet. May be obstrusctions causing temp rise???? Ask your vendor to check the amount of Heatpaste betwwen the processor and the sink...lol



			
				jasku said:
			
		

> Thanks all of you!...it is a real relief!...got the GPU issue sorted out too, again a lil bit of cleaing the exhaust was clogged with loads of dust, so took out the GPU and cleaned it with good old cotton bud!
> 
> NOw its idlin at 59C, and goes to about 80C on max load...I suppose this is ok?


Same here... My GPU does around 52 when idling and shoots to around 65 when Gaming. My GPU had a small ZAlman heatsink & fan . i wrenched it out and now i've attached a P4 Heatsink and fan on my 8600GT. The temps are much lower now...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 8, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Below or around 40 in hot conditions.



i dont think so , in hot conditions it can be above 50
i nevr seen any temperature 40 % in hot conditions.


----------



## Mohak (Nov 11, 2007)

my laptop gets very very hot and i think my fan is dirty. but i dont know how to open it. My Laptop is hp nx5000. Plz sum1 help me


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ get the HP service center if its still in warranty period, they will give u free service.. If u dont know to open... please dont do it........


----------



## longlife (Dec 25, 2007)

Iam using E4300 Core2Duo with intel D945GCCRL mobo, but the CPU temp is always above 80^C. Intially at 80C and after sometine 83C, using asus fan which runs at 4500 rpm makes sound too much. How i can minimise sound????


----------



## janitha (Dec 25, 2007)

longlife said:
			
		

> Iam using E4300 Core2Duo with intel D945GCCRL mobo, but the CPU temp is always above 80^C. Intially at 80C and after sometine 83C, using asus fan which runs at 4500 rpm makes sound too much. How i can minimise sound????



Possibly the HSF is not properly installed. Get it reinstalled after applying a good thermal paste like MX-2 or AS 5. Also ensure proper airflow in the cabinet by installing fans in proper orientation and keep it dust free.

The rpm and hence noise should come down with the reduction in temp.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Also u can use some good aftermarket cooling solutions!


----------



## se7en_sg (Jan 10, 2008)

What should be the ideal temp of a 8600GT GPU core at zero load (no games/graphics app) ?

My PC has a XFX 8600GT 256 MB which heats up very quickly to 60 C. SpeedFan shows that the temp of the GPU core starts at around 46 C (just after booting into win XP) and climbs steadily to 54-55C @ 2 degrees every minute, finally idiling around 59-61 C. Is this normal...

    I also noticed that the heat sink of the mother board is pretty close to the PCIe slot, in fact a part of card is only a few cm away, can this lead to the high temp  ? By the way, I have only one 80mm fan in the rear of the cabby.

Any suggestions for getting a more "cool" experience  ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

Your XFX 8600GT is the UDF7 model which is the defective one and overheats.
RMA it/send it for replacement.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Check ur card model no. Is it UDF7 then u got urself a pain!
Well still there are many solutions to do this. 
First of all add a 120mm fan in the back of ur cabinet and if u can spend, then ZALMAN VF700, VF900CU,Thermalright HR-03 Plus.


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

infact my 8800GTS is also very close to heat sink on my dg33fbc .. will it be a problem??


----------



## se7en_sg (Jan 10, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Your XFX 8600GT is the UDF7 model which is the defective one and overheats.
> RMA it/send it for replacement.





keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Check ur card model no. Is it UDF7 then u got urself a pain!
> Well still there are many solutions to do this.
> First of all add a 120mm fan in the back of ur cabinet and if u can spend, then ZALMAN VF700, VF900CU,Thermalright HR-03 Plus.



Nope,  just checked the product# is PV-T84J-*UDF3. *Also, I sent a ticket to XFX tech support who replied with this 
"Please note that anything between *45°-70°* is considered normal for an idle temp, anything between *55°-100°* is considered normal for under load temp. Ensure that you have adequate case ventilation, ie case fans/exhaust fans etc."

Looks like I'll have to go for more. Since 120mm wont fit in, will multiple 80mms (say one focussed right on top of the PCie slot) help ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya ya i know that sH!t.They are lying.105 C is critical for these cards.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 11, 2008)

se7en_sg said:


> Nope,  just checked the product# is PV-T84J-*UDF3. *Also, I sent a ticket to XFX tech support who replied with this
> "Please note that anything between *45°-70°* is considered normal for an idle temp, anything between *55°-100°* is considered normal for under load temp. Ensure that you have adequate case ventilation, ie case fans/exhaust fans etc."
> 
> Looks like I'll have to go for more. Since 120mm wont fit in, will multiple 80mms (say one focussed right on top of the PCie slot) help ?



Well thats crap! 100 degrees and its still a normal one?!!

here's what u can do:
Install a pair of 80mm fan in front and a pair in the back by the side of back panel and tie all the loose end cables, remove if possible!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

@se7en_sg
a setup like this is as cheap as 150/-[for 3fans] and some 10~15 for long nuts nd bolts as stand.
**tinyurl.com/2dgq55*


----------



## se7en_sg (Jan 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @se7en_sg
> a setup like this is as cheap as 150/-[for 3fans] and some 10~15 for long nuts nd bolts as stand.
> **tinyurl.com/2dgq55*



Thanks a lot dOm1naTOr! That looks like an effective cooling setup ; will see if i can make/find one in Chandni.

BTW, I did install a 80mm in a similar fashion(adjacent to a vent in the cabby side-panel) , perpendicular to the PCIe slot & the card & thanks to that both the card & mobo are much cooler now (the heat sink of the mobo, being pretty close is also getting cooled). I am now getting 57C for idle & around 70-75C after an hour of gaming. I hope the parallel fan-setup will bring down temp further .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

@se7en_sg
but dust ll be a big problem sor such setup. U should clean the fan blades nd Gcard fans at least every 2~3 weeks. There are long soft brizled brushes nd u can use one of them.
And cover the screws with tapw which cud touch the mobo circuits.

And dun mind those LEDs nd transparent cables in that pic. They just add some bling bling[really its not meant for that purpose, but it works gr8].
**tinyurl.com/22dqea*


----------



## spikygv (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ run atitool for some time and u'll see the max ur card will goto.


----------



## slyfox (Jan 17, 2008)

i hv an intel d946gzis mobo. recently i decided 2 upgrade tp 965 p series. but i found that doesnt hv an integrated graphics. i hv decided to buy a graphics card later. so when i installed the 946 mobo again, it is booting properly but after 2-3 min. it is shutting down automatically. next time on booting its showing system shut down due to overheating. what may hv happened n what 2 do??


----------



## kayos (Jan 17, 2008)

^^a problem with heatsink i guess.. dislocated it maybe... 
u ll need to to reset it on mobo...
if u r new to it get it done by an expert... did u check the fans are working fine..??

i had a similar problem 4-5 years back when i used 865 mobo.. i changed my smps and it worked fine..
this cud also be the reason ...


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

I used arctic cooling's MX-2 for my E6600 at 3.0Ghz and the results were amazing.
Without MX-2
29C at Idle and 51C on Load
With MX-2
18-19C at Idle and 34C on Load

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/3941/torturecg9.jpg


----------



## slyfox (Jan 17, 2008)

thanx @kayos. the heatsink was dislocated a bit


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2008)

*is there anyway to find out how much watt smps you are having without opening the case.*


----------



## janitha (Jan 21, 2008)

quan chi said:


> *is there anyway to find out how much watt smps you are having without opening the case.*



Examine the carton it came in.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2008)

*guys in some forum i have read that 7300gt does not require external power supply.it draws all the power from the motherboard.

what does this mean does this mean it has nothing to do with the smps.*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^it just means it gets all its power from pci-e slot(it can supply about 90watt power iirc) and nothing else.It_has_to_do_with_smps.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 15, 2008)

@ Harvik
Can you give few tips on MX2

1) How many days should I let it run before using it
2) How do you remove the paste....any chemicals other than the paste remover or just Tissue Paper

THX

Please reply soon


----------



## axxo (Feb 15, 2008)

My PC is running like hot owen..@ idle 57-60C

I found the problem to be with heat sink..not spreading the heat properly i tried using artic silver 5 no use..

now i need to replace this stock heat sink + fan..

suggest me a good heat sink + fan /cooler for my E2160..budget < 1000

Thx.


----------



## janitha (Feb 15, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> @ Harvik
> Can you give few tips on MX2
> 
> 1) How many days should I let it run before using it
> ...



1. I did not understand what is meant. MX-2 does not have running in / breaking in period and is fully functional from the time of installation. ( but actually I have seen a further drop of ~1C after few days)

2. Removal is easier in the case of MX-2 since unless other compounds, it remains relatively soft and do not set hard. Easily removed using Isopropyl alcohol which is available with Lab suppliers or druggists.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pci-E Gen. 1 can give 75W of power and PCI-E 2.0 gives around 150W of power AFAIK!


----------



## guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i'm using a Quad core q6600 and i'm planning to overclock it to 3.0Ghz presently running at 45C. Can anyone recommd a good cpu cooller my budget is 2500Rs. 

Also i read that we have to clean the insides of our power supplies once in a while, but i have a warranty sticker outside that'll tear if i open it, will it be a problem. There is loads of dust inside


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2008)

guest said:


> Well i'm using a Quad core q6600 and i'm planning to overclock it to 3.0Ghz presently running at 45C. Can anyone recommd a good cpu cooller my budget is 2500Rs.
> 
> Also i read that we have to clean the insides of our power supplies once in a while, but i have a warranty sticker outside that'll tear if i open it, will it be a problem. There is loads of dust inside



1. Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme ~Rs.2600/- + Scythe sFlex 120mm fan ~Rs.800/- Total ~ 3400/-
or Thermalright Ultima-90I ~ Rs.2200/- + Scythe Kama 90mm fan Rs.650/- Total            ~ Rs. 2850
or Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Cooler w/ 92mm fan Rs.1750/-
(all available from KMD and probably from Prime)
2. You can use a blower rather than opening it.


----------



## guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow thats alot, sorry for my ignorance what is KMD?? Also using heavy CPU Coolers wont damage my motherboard right??

Where can i get the BLower for cleaning my PSU??


----------



## lambo (Feb 17, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> @ Harvik
> 
> 2) How do you remove the paste....any chemicals other than the paste remover or just Tissue Paper
> 
> ...



You may also use special cleaners like ArctiClean to remove the thermal paste.


----------



## guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Also one more thing what tool should i use if i want to cut a piece of metal of my cabinet. i want to run my cable behind the motherboard to help airflow


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2008)

guest said:


> Also one more thing what tool should i use if i want to cut a piece of metal of my cabinet. i want to run my cable behind the motherboard to help airflow



Why not use a hand drill with proper sized bit?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 18, 2008)

guest said:


> Also one more thing what tool should i use if i want to cut a piece of metal of my cabinet. i want to run my cable behind the motherboard to help airflow




Plasma Cutter - for best finish 



guest said:


> Well i'm using a Quad core q6600 and i'm planning to overclock it to 3.0Ghz presently running at 45C. Can anyone recommd a good cpu cooller my budget is 2500Rs.
> 
> Also i read that we have to clean the insides of our power supplies once in a while, but i have a warranty sticker outside that'll tear if i open it, will it be a problem. There is loads of dust inside




Use water cooling. 
Can easily use CM Aquagate mini R80, 12.
Q6600 generates more heat than any other processor on the block (like the lowest priced quad core really needs power) Anyways Hyper 48 is what i am using and its pretty good.
Zalman CNPS 9700,9500 are the best air-cooling options!


----------



## guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Pasma cutter  cool now where am i supposed to dig out that from  No seriosuly i really wanted to cut some place out of my motherboard tray so that i can pass wires from behind. 

And well i'm kinda scared about water cooling, one i never tried it, second its supposed to be expensive right. Thats why i was looking at air cooling options. 

After all this i really would like to get some uv tubes


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 18, 2008)

Try finding a "dremel" or get this for all your cutting and drilling work *www.telebrandsindia.com/Telebrands India - Rotomatic.asp

For cpu cooler try to get what janitha has suggested and no those cooler won't damage your mobo. I am myself using this cooler for my C2D *www.sidewindercomputers.com/enulforamatf.html

And yeah plasma cutter would be great


----------



## guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm liked the drill, going to get it. About the cpu cooler link, is it ok to get the product shipped from there, means what about any damage or are indian customs?? i really need a cooler like those


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow this CPU cooler is cool! Looking sweet!
But never heard about that "Enzotech"

Whats wrong into Zalman CNPS?
And CM Hyper 48!
There are few good options from Cooler Master, besides Cooler Master has no warranty issues! 
Sphere, Gemini,Gemini S, Hyper TX, Hyper TX2 etc. are good offerings from Cooler Master!


----------



## axxo (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
I have decided on this cooler @ Rs.1750/-
*c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/35-186-134-01.jpg
worth? my bugget <2k


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 19, 2008)

No problem getting the cooler from sidewindercomputers. Many of the forum have bought from them including me. It takes about 15-20 days atmost to reach you.

@keith
This enzotech is rated amoung the top with thermalright, in terms of performance. The base is mirror polished and also can be fitted with lots of socket and arctic silver thermal paste is included in the package. Here is the review I had written *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63490

@axxo
I had a arctic freezer pro cooler for AMD and you can't go wrong with their product. The build quality and the price to performance ratio is excellent. And for you budget it's a very good choice.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2008)

why not get the hyper 6 for 2.5k? its lot better than this one and can be connected with two 120mm fans for very gud cooling.
*therespawn.com/oscart/images/h6.jpg


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow seriously! I never knew that this cooler is good with overclockers.
Let me just change my system and i will post some overclocking benchmarks with hyper 48!



dOm1naTOr said:


> why not get the hyper 6 for 2.5k? its lot better than this one and can be connected with two 120mm fans for very gud cooling.
> *therespawn.com/oscart/images/h6.jpg



Dude this is aluminum, right? SO where is this compared to a copper cooler!
Seriously with 2X120mm fans this must be a heck noisy and more power eater!
Are there any benchmarks?


----------



## janitha (Feb 19, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Wow seriously! I never knew that this cooler is good with overclockers.
> Let me just change my system and i will post some overclocking benchmarks with hyper 48!
> 
> 
> ...



This is one of the few fully copper coolers, but heaviest also!

For review, benchmarks etc, see-
*www.tomshardware.com/2004/04/28/coolermaster_hyper_6/

BTW, it seems to be a very old model. (4 years)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Too heavy means broken mobo...soon!
But great thing!


----------



## amitash (Feb 20, 2008)

best cooler on the block is the thermalright ultra 120...its 60$ on newegg...arround 2500Rs...the thermalright ultra 120 EXTREME is even better..although a little more expensive...if u definately gota go under 2500RS then the best thing wud be tuniq tower 120...its jus 2% worse tan the thermalright


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Speaking of heating. Check this heat:
DUAL SOCKET INTEL
*technewstime.com/gadgets-gizmos-ne...h-skulltrail-gives-it-an-incredibly-dull-name


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 23, 2008)

My Western Digital IDE HDD on my old PC, Sempron 2.53GHz is running above  63*C. Getting a constant warning from diskcheckup and HDTune. what should i do to cool this. even opening the cabinet is not having any effect. Pls help. Hard disk health is showing 89 out of 100 and all SMART readings seem to be normal.


----------



## janitha (Feb 23, 2008)

tech_lover said:


> My Western Digital IDE HDD on my old PC, Sempron 2.53GHz is running above  63*C. Getting a constant warning from diskcheckup and HDTune. what should i do to cool this. even opening the cabinet is not having any effect. Pls help. Hard disk health is showing 89 out of 100 and all SMART readings seem to be normal.



Try to install a front inlet fan blowing towards the HDD and there will be considerable reduction in temperature.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Or u can use a HDD cooler!
Try for a local one, cost u almost 350/-


----------



## monkey (Feb 23, 2008)

People needing some comparison of CPU coolers may see this page: *www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/20/cpu_cooler_charts_2008/index.html

Very startling revelations to be seen here!!!


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 23, 2008)

janitha said:


> Try to install a front inlet fan blowing towards the HDD and there will be considerable reduction in temperature.



Thanks, but a slight problem. I dont know how to host a front fan. Any site/place where I can read/see the instructions? And since the front is fully blocked, where will it get the air from? No inlet below HDD. Will removing the floppy drive create the opening? Can you suggest?


----------



## janitha (Feb 23, 2008)

monkey said:


> People needing some comparison of CPU coolers may see this page: *www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/20/cpu_cooler_charts_2008/index.html
> 
> Very startling revelations to be seen here!!!



Yes, it is something to be read before taking a decision. Even reputed brands performing poor. ( and that too, newer products)



tech_lover said:


> Thanks, but a slight problem. I dont know how to host a front fan. Any site/place where I can read/see the instructions? And since the front is fully blocked, where will it get the air from? No inlet below HDD. Will removing the floppy drive create the opening? Can you suggest?



Yes, that is a problem for most cabs. My Antec can house two 80mm ones that too very easiy. (no screws etc) Newer cabs accommodate three 120mm ones. (eg. CM690)


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 23, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Or u can use a HDD cooler!
> Try for a local one, cost u almost 350/-



Will search for it.


----------



## heartripple (Mar 9, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Whatever it may be, always try to keep the CPU temp. at or below 60C. Mine E4300 @ 3.4GHz barely reaches 58c while gaming, although with ORTHOS running for 30 mins. the temps does reach around 62-63C . I use Enzotech Ultra-X cpu cooler instead of the stock cooling.


 

tell me more about that cpu cooler


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 10, 2008)

@ketalpatel
Here you go *www.enzotechnology.com/extreme_x.htm

It's review 
*www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3718&Itemid=40 

*www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2082

there are more, reviews just google.


----------



## heartripple (Mar 11, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> @ketalpatel
> Here you go *www.enzotechnology.com/extreme_x.htm
> 
> It's review
> ...


 

i think 835 gm is too heavy for my motherboard to hold it properly
correct me if i m wrong


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 12, 2008)

I know its heavy, but with supplied accessories and proper installation there will be no problem. Moreover the installation is a breeze and I have been using it with XFX 650i Ultra for a year or so without any problem. 
If you are concerned about weight then get yourself TR-120 extreme (790g). As you can see most highend cooler are heavy.


----------



## darklord (Mar 12, 2008)

You can check out the TR Ultima 90 also, very nice cooler, lighter than TRUE, very efficient and small in size.


----------



## janitha (Mar 12, 2008)

darklord said:


> You can check out the TR Ultima 90 also, very nice cooler, lighter than TRUE, very efficient and small in size.



Lower in cost also.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a P4 processor (Intel P4 515) on my HP pavilion a815i. There are 2 hard disks, 3 RAMs (256+256+512) and a DVD writer (SONY DRU-190A). My problem is that recently my CPU has started to run very hot. Sometimes the temperature reaches even 88 C. Even the idle temperature is around 65C.I am using a coolermaster heatsink for the cpu. I cannot make out the model number and the SMPS make is BESTEC (250W). 

Earlier the temperature would reach a max of 60. But now it hovers around 75. I opened my cabinet and cleaned all the dust and grime of my computer but still no effect. Now my question is this due to the thermal paste drying up or a faulty SMPS ,as Speedfan gives the following results on the voltages :

+5V  : 4.95 V
Vcpu : 2.16 V
Vcc   : 3.28 V
+5V  :  4.95 V
+12V  : 11.80 V
+3V  : 3.38 V
Vbat  : 0.00 V

Please help me find the reason for cpu running so hot. Also what should i do get the fan run silently as before. By the way one more question. Can i attach another hard drive on my PC?


*img88.imageshack.us/img88/7420/clipboard01di6.th.jpg

Sorry for reposting it here as well as in a separate thread . But i need urgent help....... 


One more thing how can i determine whether my SMPS is working correctly or not cause the front power light has also started to blink at times. Or might also be my motherboard. But how do i determine if they are working perfectly or not?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 13, 2008)

@joy
Man first lower your Vcore.......its very high. Also do some cleaning and reseat the HSF with a new layer of quality thermal paste. But after seeing that you have P4.....those thing do run hot. 
I had one P4 3.0GHz HT and it idled @ 58c with loads of 75c. Well I do miss those hot P4 days


----------



## entrana (Mar 18, 2008)

dont worry about p4 heating . thats actually fine. p4 doesnt have heatspreader and produces lots of heat due to the size. dont worry bout it


----------



## amitash (Mar 18, 2008)

the main prob is the vcore....way 2 hi...


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

entrana said:


> dont worry about p4 heating . thats actually fine. p4 doesnt have heatspreader and produces lots of heat due to the size. dont worry bout it



P4 doesnt have Heatspreader ? Which P4 came without a heatspreader ? I dont remember any  

@ joy.das.jd
Relax, i am sure Speedfan is reporting the vcore incorrectly.Also i see you have HP branded machine so probably you dont even have the option of adjusting voltages in the BIOS.
The reason i say this is because had it been 2V real vcore then your chip would have died till now,which isnt the case, so relax.The way i see it, its just a case of wrong readings by Speedfan.
Download latest CPU-Z from www.cpuid.com and check with it, i am sure it will report the correct vcore.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah or download PC Wizard from the same site. It will give u almost every description about ur system.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i have tried EVEREST ULTIMATE EDITION and CPUZ too. But all give the same result about high Vcore. I tried to search for a BIOS update at the ASUS site but the motherboard is not even listed there. 
So i have no idea what to do. Moreover as it is a HP branded computer so i can not change anything in BIOS. So no luck out there ; I guess i will HAVE TO hear the fan noise.


Anyway guys thanks for all the trouble. Well i will be replacing the motherboard next week so i think this problem will no longer pester me...


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I also started to have an overheating problem, I read another thread and found that Orthos is a good CPU Stress tester and I downloaded and saw my processor having fun with load of two threads I ran it for almost  45mins and my CPU temperature reached at a MAX of 59 C, I was very happy but my PC didnt want me to look happy so the next day when i swiched on my pc there were sound of a wind in my PC cabinet it was my CPU fan, Well i was quite surprised thinking that Orthos might have still have some affect on my PC. But I don't know that from then on my CPU fan is making quite a loud noise cooling my CPU which runs at 54-55 C at idle and 60-62 C at optimal load and my CPU fan Is running at almost top speed i.e. 4200RPM cooling the beast a little down. I fiddled with my BIOS and enable two options viz. Intel Speedstep Technology which underclocked my CPU at idle times and CPU-Q Fan control to enable and setting it to optimal option.
The sounds gone but the temperature is up 60 C at idle and 70 C at load the CPU fans is running at a silent 1300RPM. I again ran orthos tries to do what i did earlier (my bad) and stressed the CPU the fan speeded up to a quite 2500RPM at also the temperature reached a max of 80-85 C and my PC started to hang. I stopped orthos (the culprit) and again the CPU fan slowed down and temperature reached to a High of 60 C.
Here is my voltages and everything: 

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/9498/cpuzjh5.th.jpg

My configuration is :
Processor : Pentium D 925 3.00Ghz
Mobo: ASUS P5GZ-MX Intel 945 chipset
HardDisk : Seagate Barracuda 160GB 7200RPM
Graphic Card : GeForce 7300LE 256 MB
RAM : 2 x 1GB Kingston at 667Mhz

Please tell me what i can do to be happy again.
THX

and also one thing I have a big 120mm fan for Rear airflow exit  and a stock cooler


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

u may apply some thermal paste . but for pentium D , 60C on load is not too high. these are hot proccys unlike the c2d's .. orthos is NOT the culprit . i think ur CPU-Q Fan control is the culprit . even my p4 cpu fan makes a lot of noise at load. but temp stays at 51C , max i've seen is 54C .but yes , the fan is way too noisy ..


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well Thx for the concern I have purchased my PC just 6 mths back so can the thermal paste be dried or gone? 
well I opened my cabined and cleaned a the whole jungle full of dust and now after disabling my CPU-Q fan control from the BIOS now the temperature hovers around 45 C at idle and yes the stock fan is quite noisy running at 4000RPM . Well thank you i am almost happy but tell me which CPU cooler should I buy which is silent, efficient and also the most Important thing CHEAP!!!!!!
Thx


----------



## darklord (Mar 24, 2008)

Completely crazy idea but buying a E2160 @ Rs.2,600/- makes more sense instead of buying a good cooler.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nothing but the best! U know even the good quality coolers comes for somewhat 2K adding 400-500/- more u get new and better performing processor!
If not E2160 than atleast E2140!


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thx!!!
may be ill try to buy the new processor.
But tell me is E2160 perfomance at stock higher than Pentium D 3Ghz.


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2008)

I would have to say, YES !
Its definitely better,runs cooler compared to the Pentium D


----------



## niax (Mar 25, 2008)

the prob with my rig is that i cannot controll the chasis and cpu fan speed....

previously i had asus mother board and amd 3500+,i had it all under my control but noe with intel dg33 and e6750 i  find it hard to controll the fan speed esp chasis fan...any suggestions??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 25, 2008)

kanu2k7 said:


> Thx!!!
> may be ill try to buy the new processor.
> But tell me is E2160 perfomance at stock higher than Pentium D 3Ghz.



For sure. Even if u feel that it won't perform similar to ur old D 3Ghz, u can overclock it to 3Ghz with same stock cooler, but  i m sure that it will outperform ur old Pentium D.


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well allocated a budget for a new processor!
Tell me which one should I buy 
E2160 or E4500
and their performance difference 
also should i look towards E6550 is it worth buying as seeing that E2160 can be overclocked well or may be the E4500 also be overclocked??
well I would prefer a cheap and high performance processor.
Like if E6550 is 10% faster than E4500 so I would like to buy a E4500 as its cheap there is not much difference between them.
SO plz Help!
I know that its off topic in this thread, so I m sorry for that.
Please answer!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 26, 2008)

^ Buy E2160 and overclock it as much as u can (for record 3.4GHz Maxx.) That will be the best bet!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2008)

kanu2k7 said:


> also should i look towards E6550 is it worth buying as seeing that E2160 can be overclocked well or may be the E4500 also be overclocked??
> well I would prefer a cheap and high performance processor.
> Like if E6550 is 10% faster than E4500 so I would like to buy a E4500 as its cheap there is not much difference between them.
> SO plz Help!
> ...


 
If u want to overclock, then get the E4500. 2 MB cache will help & u will over clock anyway so cache difference from E6550 will be nullified.


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 26, 2008)

do i need a 3rd party cooler for E2160 or E4500 OVERCLOCKED????
Or the stock cooler will work I plan to run my PC in LONDON in a few months i'll be shifting there, i'll be taking my PC with me. The climate there will be cooler than from INDIA. But still I have to keep the PC in the house there which would have a controlled temperature with the help of a centralized heater keep the room temperature to 26-30 C. So now i tell me what shoud i do go for a stock or a 3rd party cooler  and also which one with estimate or exact price.
THX


----------



## darklord (Mar 26, 2008)

Depends on how much you want to overclock.For high overclocks, a better cooler is recommended.The stock cooler shipped these days is horrible.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2008)

^^^^ i don't think so, the stock cooler for intel is made by cooler master OEM. For those who want a further silent PC like me can opt for Cooler Master Hyper L3.

Kanu, why don't u buy a PC from there.


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey saurav i just wanted to ask that question?
well i wanted to know that isin't the PC would be cheap here then there in LONDON?


----------



## RexRazr (Mar 27, 2008)

hey guys...i don't know if i should post this question here or not...but i'm doing as it's an issue with an extra fan of my cabinet

the thing i want to know is this...if one of the pins (among the 4 pins) of the power supply socket doesn't fit on the psu's female socket for it...but the other 3 do...then will it run slower? or won't run at all?

thx


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 27, 2008)

kanu2k7 said:


> Hey saurav i just wanted to ask that question?
> well i wanted to know that isin't the PC would be cheap here then there in LONDON?


 
It's not about cheap. If you buy it here, then take it there then the shipping charges will nullify any difference in cost anyway.

My personal opinion is that u buy whatever PC u want from there. Yes it might be a bit costly but it will be same in cost when u buy from here & take it there.

Obviously Air plane won't carry it for u for free.

Why don't u buy a laptop instead?



RexRazr said:


> hey guys...i don't know if i should post this question here or not...but i'm doing as it's an issue with an extra fan of my cabinet
> 
> the thing i want to know is this...if one of the pins (among the 4 pins) of the power supply socket doesn't fit on the psu's female socket for it...but the other 3 do...then will it run slower? or won't run at all?
> 
> thx


 
Either it will not run at all, & if it does it will run normally as it should.


----------



## fuzzz (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi
i had a few question related to heating problems
1) i have gathered that pentium 4 have a heating problem, but is it the same for Pentium D (dual core) 2.66 processors as well??

2) i have option for installing 3 fans in my cabinet 
     i)  120 mm at the rear
     ii)  2x40 mm at the lower right corner (1 would face the bottom and 1 would face the front)
     iii) There is a also some pipe like thing on the side panel just above the processor i think i can mount a 120/80mm fan below that contraption
what i would like to know is,what would be the best mode to keep each of these fans in(intake/exhaust)
thanks in advance


----------



## spikygv (Mar 27, 2008)

1. p4 doesnt have heating problem . it simply runs hot .. thats the way it was meant to be. the same if not worse with pentium D.


----------



## fuzzz (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh yeah thats wht i mean .. my bad for not getting the correct message across... wht about the second question


----------



## amitash (Apr 4, 2008)

rear fan:exaust
the 2 front fans:intake
side fan:exaust
sometimes the side fan reduces airflow in a case....like in my antec 900 the side fan hampered temps.


----------



## xyzsuhas (Apr 4, 2008)

My configuration is:
AMD x64 5200+ (2700 Mhz)
2 GB ram
nVidia Graphics Card 8600GT (silent pipe technology)
two hard disks

My CPU is reaching temperatures of upto 102' C, after which it shuts down. The place I bought it from say the cabinet is too cluttered & there's not sufficient space for ventilation. But opening the side panel does not help. Please advise


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

^ reinstall the heatsink with some good thermal paste, nothing else.
its due to improper contact of the proccy with the heatsink.otherwise for no good reason proccy will reach that temp..and do not try to run it until its fixed or u might fry ur proccy.


----------



## amitash (Apr 7, 2008)

no way can ur cpu reach tat high due to bad ventillation...reseat ur heatsink as nish higher said with good thermal paste,make sure all the screws on the heatsink are as tight as possible...use he right ammount of thermal paste...make sure the heatsink is applying good preassure on the procy


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2008)

*My Electric Stove*

here's my card-
XFX 8600GTS electric stove 
*img168.imageshack.us/img168/3812/00gi3.jpg

it always runs at 60 degrees no matter idle or load and if overclocked its 80 degrees of good cooking temp   

should i add a cooler ? should i send this card for replacement? is it normal with XFX cards?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 7, 2008)

^^ its running pretty cool  . my 8600( ahem , replaced one ) idles at 60 and on load goes upto 78C .. i dont think OCing will give much performance boost , so i think u can forget OC on that card.


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi All,
I installed ASUS PC Probe II for my Maximus Formula Motherboard, When i run that i get the following Alert..
MB is 40C, NB is 46C, SB is 51C. Is this ok, i have not changed the settings of PC Probe II, Please help me what i have to do.

Is this normal temperature. This temperature is when my system is only during browsing or so.

Please help me...


----------



## fuzzz (Apr 10, 2008)

errm my mobo an intel 965ryck is running at about 45~50 degrees (as seen in bios)..
is this normal ?? 
if not is there any particular reason why its heating up so much ??
i have 3 fans in my case 2 for intake and 1 for exhaust
running a dual core 2.66 proccy...
Please advise


----------



## fuzzz (Apr 11, 2008)

check this out
Mboard 46-47-48
ich 70-97
mch 47-48

are these normal temps? 
mobo is intel 965 ryck
processor is dual core 2.66
and the cpu cooler is something from cooler master(dont know name)
fan setup
2 intake (2*40mm)(bottom front)
1 exhaust(1*120 mm) (rear)

if not what could be the cause of the heat? and who  to rectify it?


----------



## rtginc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
I need a help friends I am afraid my machine gets too hot after working for 9-10 hours continuously.Some of the IC's may get melted,can you guys suggest me some alternative method to protect those IC's .Actually my service provider asked me get those IC's changed in order to avoid my machine getting crashed.Can there any way to avoid such accident as this is 3rd time that I will be changing my IC's.What must be the problem?


----------



## marketraise (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey, I am also facing the same problem as you are facing RTGINC.So got any solutions?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 22, 2008)

And how do know that your machine is getting too hot. What is the config and the temps?


----------



## janitha (Apr 22, 2008)

Also how do you know that the problem is with ICs?
BTW, by IC do you mean Integrated Circuit or something else?


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 23, 2008)

hello guys ... I am goin to upgrade my GPU and ram to Geforce 8800gt and 3 GB of RAM DDR2 ... I already ordered these but before upgradin these I though of runnin SpeedFAN with my old specs:

Old Specs: (CPU-Z: *i31.tinypic.com/28iukcl.jpg )
Windows Vista Home
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0 ghz E4400
512 MB DDR2 333 MHZ * 2
240 GB 3G HDD(1 160 gb hdd and 40 gb another hdd)
Intel GMA 950 Graphics

and now BIOS shows tht my pc temp is 41C ..

after upgraded my gpu and ram will lead it more heating problems ?


----------



## rameeze (Apr 28, 2008)

My processor was heating at 70 degree and MoBo at at 85 to 88 , I have applied thermal paste to processor NOW its normal at 45 degree But how can control MoBo temp as it is still at very high level , my cabby has two fans .


----------



## niax (May 5, 2008)

HI there guyzz...
i've got a prob with my card/riva tuner
when i increase the fan speed to 100% and start the game,it comes back to 30% shortly and the temp shoots up...any way i can make it to run at 100% all time???i have 8600gts xfx


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 5, 2008)

@niax

Take a look at this link *www.vaguesoft.com/users/dwood/blog/tutorials/rivatuner/


----------



## slyfox (May 6, 2008)

hi,
after i switch on my computer it runs for some time then it turns off by itself.
i checked in the bios in the h/w monitoring. thr i found that the cpu fan speed increases continuously from arnd 1000rpm to >2000rpm within 5 to 10 mins at a temp of ~57 C (i hv a c2d e6300 cpu).
is this a cpu heating problem. what may hv gone wrong??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 6, 2008)

@slyfox
Reseat the HSF with a fresh layer of thermal paste, most probably its not installed properly. And 57c for non-overclocked C2D is too high. BTW, have you o'clocked your cpu?


----------



## slyfox (May 6, 2008)

no i hv intel d946gzis  moboo which doesn't support o/c ing. 
i also think the same ie i need to apply the thermal paste again.


----------



## kooki (May 17, 2008)

need help!!!!!
got a q6600, DG31PR mobo. 8600gt. zebronics marco cabi. 

at normal state. 
CPU-65-70C
Ambient temp- 60-65C.    

anything intensive pushes the cpu to above 75-85C. even 90C

my HSF is installed properly. cables have been cleared out. the cpu was kept down in an area with no ventilation. i changed the position and still the temps were high. i opened one side of the cabinet for maximum ventilation and no change. have 1 side 120mm fan. 2 rear 45mm fans. not OC'D anything. using stock cooler. tried another stock cooler too. the temps wont go down. 
whats wrong? is the cabi too small? the PSU of the zebronics marco.is at the back. and it takes in air from the top of the cabinet.  but even  after opening the side with the room ac on blowing cool air, the cpu and ambient temps stayed about 55-60c


----------



## amitash (May 17, 2008)

@kooki y post the same things 2 times?? i have replied in your other post


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 18, 2008)

kooki said:


> need help!!!!!
> got a q6600, DG31PR mobo. 8600gt. zebronics marco cabi.
> 
> at normal state.
> ...



Q6600 is a hot processor, technically too! 
U gonna need more than that stock cooler.
Try any silver based thermal paste like Arctic Silver, MX-2 etc.
And also some decent cooler like Scythe Infinity, Thermalright Ultra 120 or 90, ZALMAN CNPS9700 etc.


----------



## janitha (May 18, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Q6600 is a hot processor, technically too!
> U gonna need more than that stock cooler.
> *Try any silver based thermal paste like Arctic Silver, MX-2 etc.*
> And also some decent cooler like Scythe Infinity, Thermalright Ultra 120 or 90, ZALMAN CNPS9700 etc.



MX-2 is not Silver based but considered to be slightly superior to AS5.


----------



## slyfox (May 21, 2008)

hi!
i was having cpu overheating problem for some time. so i called the computer vendor to fix it up. he told me that the thermal paste is gone and he reapplied it.

but now also the computer is shutting down after some time. i checked in the bios the temperature. i found earlier that the temperature used to go upto 61 C (c2d e6300) but now even at 53 C it is shutting down. to chk immediately ( say 1 min) after shutdown i started it again and entered bios. the temp ws arnd 51 C but the fan speed was arnd 1800 but came down in no time to arnd 1000.
what may be wrong??

i installed the speedfan software. i found the cpu temp to be normal (~51 C) at all the time and the fan speed arnd 1000-1100. if the software is giving correct values it isn't a overheating problem i guess.
btw the comp stays on for abt 1 hr after suddenly shutting down


----------



## channabasanna (May 22, 2008)

Hi !

For my rig what is the optimal temperature. When i saw in BIOS it displayed 57 degree for Processor. The following is the details of my system temperature. Is this optimal

CPU : 51 (when browsing, in normal state) varies between 51 - 54
MB : 38
NB : 45
SB : 48

Can i know which is the optimal temperature. Configuration is in my Signature.

Should i use any thermal paste, my dealer said the stock cooling system which is given by intel needs no thermal paste with it.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 23, 2008)

^ Read my last post!


----------



## confused (May 25, 2008)

my rig:
evga 750i ftw
intel q9450
msi 8800gt oced
corsair xms dhx 4gb c4
corsair tx750

problem:
mobo showing temps of 88 at idle..... why is it so high?
cpu idle->45-48
gpu idle->51


----------



## linux_ubuntu (May 28, 2008)

If you assebled own then check heat sink sitted properly on CPU, there should be no gap otherwise air bubbles bad conductor reinstall your heat sink use nice heat sink like zalman, thermalright with arctic silver thermal mass. use coretemp for temprature readings installing heat sink require skill me too installed thermalright ultra 120 extreme two times lol


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2008)

Whats the ideal temperatures for an Intel p4 2.66 ghz..?? I have a feeling mine is over heating..the fan is always and always on HIGH SPIN..?


----------



## vinaysshenoy (May 31, 2008)

I have an Intel C2D E6320 processor on an intel DG965 Motherboard with a stock intel cooler. I use core temp. to get the temp. readings for the CPU. It is running at 1.325 V and the idle temps for the cores are around 51-53 degree celsius after running for abt 2 hours. Is this normal temperature or is it overheating?


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

nope i think its quite normal


----------



## bikdel (Jun 2, 2008)

how can i calculate the power consumed by a pc?? in watts


i thought it best o post herer because guys here in this thread know about it i guess.....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 4, 2008)

@bikdel

Try this *extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## mAYHEM (Jun 7, 2008)

*www.photoshark.org/images/8md42856.gif
Can anyone tell whats TEMPIN2 and whats with these insane TEMPIN2 readings.


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 11, 2008)

HELP!

my cpu (AMD Athlon X2 6000+) fan isn't speeding up automatically (neither manually) after i upgraded my pc today. the cpu now is in a msi k9agm4 motherboard. i also have an xfx 8800gt alpha dog installed which's temp is around 54 degree C in idle. but gfx card isn't the problem.
my cpu's temp is goin high and high in no time right after i start a game or something. 70, 80 and more even. but my cpu fan is always around just 1050 rpm. tried the option of cpu fan speed overriding in BIOS...but no work. also enabled and disabled cool'n'quiet several times...but nothing 
i've also installed a cooler master extreme duo 600 watts psu.
but instead of getting a cool machine...pff

PLEASE HELP ME SOON...anyone


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 11, 2008)

^^hav u disabled cool n quiet frm bios?

@slyfox 1k is very low rpm fr ur cooler. Try disablin speed step frm bios. Even smetimes applyin mre of TIM increase temps.

^^it often happens in x2 coolers with sme boards. Same cooler on older cpu works at higher rpms

@slyfox 1k is very low rpm fr ur cooler. Try disablin speed step frm bios. Even smetimes applyin mre of TIM increase temps.


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 11, 2008)

yes i disabled cool'n'quiet from bios too...but no improvement (still having around 1000-1050 rpm). 
can a custom cpu cooler (instead of the amd's) take away this problem? where does the fan speed controller censor stay...on the motherboard or on the fan itself?
pls answer me soon...thanks


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 14, 2008)

i fixed it finally...had to change that dang mobo


----------



## volmetius (Jun 26, 2008)

whenever I play games like GRAW2  STAlker etc..... my pc reboots with an hour.. Iam lookin out for some cooling mods for my cabinet... can anibody suggest me one... OR cabinets with multiple fan units under 4000 buks.... PLEASE HELP


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Jun 30, 2008)

volmetius said:


> whenever I play games like GRAW2  STAlker etc..... my pc reboots with an hour.. Iam lookin out for some cooling mods for my cabinet... can anibody suggest me one... OR cabinets with multiple fan units under 4000 buks.... PLEASE HELP


go for NZXT cabinet nice airflow with great looks check www.theitdepot.com, Join www.erodov.com if you can : )



vinaysshenoy said:


> I have an Intel C2D E6320 processor on an intel DG965 Motherboard with a stock intel cooler. I use core temp. to get the temp. readings for the CPU. It is running at 1.325 V and the idle temps for the cores are around 51-53 degree celsius after running for abt 2 hours. Is this normal temperature or is it overheating?


better if you can buy Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme heat sink and arctic cooler MX-2 it will drop down your temp upto 8 to 10'c


----------



## anshulkumar (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi!!
I have Intel P-D, 3.0 GHz, with 2 Gb Ram. andMotherboard Intel 945. As i switch on my Pc my Pc temperature start from 53º and it keep in increasing. when i work on some 3D software n when i do rendering its show me a message yr temperature exceed. and it go around 71º and above, n after some time pc get off by it self? 
Pls Help me out as i m not able to carry on with my work n animation.!!


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 7, 2008)

tharu said:


> I am Tamil Cinema Director Tharani.I am a homosexual.My films you know Thill,Thool,Killi,Kuruvi.My telephone no is 9144426213. Call me.O.K|?


 
Hi All,

What is this post doing here, is it any Overheating Issue, Is it a Spam...


----------



## jelLYfiSH (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,
I have a notebook, 
model: hp530 with: 
Intel Core Duo,
T2300@1.66GHz,
980 MHz, 1GB Ram.

Problem is sometimes it heats up considerably and shuts down by itself. This happens mostly when I was playing games (FIFA 2008). How do i overcome this issue? Anyone?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 28, 2008)

hi everyone !

i got a Coolermaster HyperTX2 fan for my AMD Phenom 9550  now at stock cooling i got got 52 as IDLE ( Celcius) and after the new cooling system i am getting 52 :O ? can anyone help me out ! IS Arctic Silver MX-2 good ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 29, 2008)

MX2 is good. Don't buy the normal Arctic silver or Cooler Master Nano. They are not that effective. BTW, after changing the HSF are you using the same old thermal pad???


----------



## shantanu (Jul 29, 2008)

nopes i used the one that came in packing with coolermaster fan  its a brown color paste with a every possible thing to have the paste on the HSF  , but the temp is increased ! i did clean the fan aswell but just with a soft cloth, didnt go for Isopropyl things ! does that make a difference ? !

what exactly should i do ? go for MX-2 ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes.. IPA does make a lot of difference.. clean it with IPA. Then buy MX2. Follow the procedure to install it (a line between cores etc. as explained). It will surely make a difference. Be sure to also clean the proc. core with IPA. Thats the problem I guess...


----------



## shantanu (Jul 29, 2008)

okey ! thanks man ! i just cleaned it with normal cloth  ! will do it today  thanks


----------



## vipulsonker (Aug 3, 2008)

_*Processor

*_Manufacturer:                   Intel Corporation
Manufacturer technology:   90 nm
Identification:                   Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz
Name:                              Pentium 4
Code Name:                      Prescott
Model:                              Family 15 model 4 level 9
Frequency:                       3066 MHz
Bus Speed:                       533 MHz
Bus/Core Ratio:                23.3
PCG:                                04A
L1 Cache:                         16 KB
L2 Cache:                         1,024 KB
L3 Cache:                         Not available
Socket:                            LGA775
Thermal Design:               84 W
Thermal Specification:      67.7 Degree celcius


_*Memory*_:                     2 GB

_*Mother Board*_:         Intel Corporation D945GCNL

_*Windows*_: 

XP Professional
SP 2



When I switch on my PC the temperature starts at 61 degree celcius while the maximum noticed was 67 degree.


the fans make a lot of noise when any big app is opened i hv nearly wasted Rs 1,500 on buying coolant paste which proved to b useless.

i live in dehradun where no body knows about such things as coolant paste.
the paste which i managed to buy 4m here, instead of cooloing shooted up to 78 degree celcius i noticed when a bad smell started coming 4m my PC and i imediately after noticing the temperature shutted it down i even managed to buy a coolant 4m DELHI which also proved not worthy enough.

my budget 4 a coolant is about Rs 1000 as our financial position is very weak please help me out.
tell me the name of the coolant and the place 4m where i can get it.


You can E-mail me at vipulsonker@live.in
vipul.sonker@gmail.com
vipul@iamsingle.in


----------



## amitash (Aug 4, 2008)

^why post here after u created a thread for it?


----------



## arcticflare (Aug 5, 2008)

Any pointers on laptop cooling pads??


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

Cooler master = cost = 1000/- its very good


----------



## arcticflare (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it generic, can I use it for Dell XPS 1530??


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah you can use it any lappy ! just connect the USB to its USB (cable is bundeled)  and its works awesome


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ Thats just only good to prevent any Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. I didnt find any difference on my lappy, prolly because it never used to overheat .

And guys I have a problem; I have a desktop with following configuration.
Intel Celeron D 2.26 GHz - 533 Mhz FSB - 256 kB L2
ECS P4M800 Mobo with Via chipset.

My problem is that the RPM of my fan never exceeds 2800-3000. I heard it should be upto 4800 when too hot. But that isnt happening. No matter how hot, it doesnt happen. My PC never goes below 60°. 

This thing is serious, isnt it? 
PS: Man there are so many unanswered queries preceding my post. I have thin chances that I'll get answered; at least in time. Let me hope .

IronMan


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2008)

dude ! Iron your PC 

well get some acetone or Isopropyl and clean your CPU , (just a drop will do on the hSF and CPU , get a Arctic Silver 5 or MX2 Paste and apply it on your Heat sinnk surface ! and clean the FAN thoroughly go get Rid of the MUD, then Place a GOOD Fan for Exhaust in your cabinet ! if you feel too much heat or noise, get a Coolermaster FAN for INTEL


----------



## arcticflare (Aug 6, 2008)

Thnx Shantanu....
The cooler is available in every PC shop or is it specifically sold in a particular outlet. I live in Hyderabad and Chennai. Any pointers..


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2008)

you cool ! Chennai is the main dealership ! 

you might have Top Notch infoterics there ! the company that sells Coolermaster Stuff ! so you go there and get a (Cooling KIT) tell them for INTEL and your socket ! ( 775 or 478 ) or anything ! they will provide you with link and also you can get there HTk-2 thermal compound or Nano-fusion compund  

if you want Arctic silver 5 or MX2 then Primeabgb is the dealership


----------



## iorhld (Aug 6, 2008)

how do i overclock my CPU.i just want to know what maximum temperature it can go upto.the normal temperature i have noticed with SPEEDFAN at 50% CPU usage is 50 C.fans speed of 3000RPM and 1900 RPM.
my computer is HP PAVILION A1516 IN(STOCK BRANDED)
P4 3.06,HT
512 MB RAM
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 (256 MB)graphix
160 GB samsung.

also CPU has 3 fans but i get readings of 2 fans only in SPEEDFAN.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2008)

cheap fans do not report speeds  ,


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 6, 2008)

shantanu said:


> dude ! Iron your PC
> 
> well get some acetone or Isopropyl and clean your CPU , (just a drop will do on the hSF and CPU , get a Arctic Silver 5 or MX2 Paste and apply it on your Heat sinnk surface ! and clean the FAN thoroughly go get Rid of the MUD, then Place a GOOD Fan for Exhaust in your cabinet ! if you feel too much heat or noise, get a Coolermaster FAN for INTEL



Hey dude! Was that pointer for me?

If it was, i Wanna know if my fan RPM is ok? Even when temps are too high the RPM is around 2800-3000, is it ok?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2008)

it might be coz many FANs have a limit to RPM ! yeah pointer for you


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Hey dude! Was that pointer for me?
> 
> If it was, i Wanna know if my fan RPM is ok? Even when temps are too high the RPM is around 2800-3000, is it ok?



Speed reduction can also be due to accumulation of dust and debris over time.


----------



## iorhld (Aug 6, 2008)

janitha said:


> Speed reduction can also be due to accumulation of dust and debris over time.



thats not true.i didn't clean comp for 3 months and fans revved at 3500-4000 rpm.but after cleaning it is revving at 900-1800 rpm.also things are running much cooler.


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2008)

iorhld said:


> thats not true.i didn't clean comp for 3 months and fans revved at 3500-4000 rpm.but after cleaning it is revving at 900-1800 rpm.also things are running much cooler.



Once cleaned, heat is transferred more efficiently and the speed is automatically reduced. (Speedstp, Cool&Quiet)


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 7, 2008)

janitha said:


> Speed reduction can also be due to accumulation of dust and debris over time.



Well to be true. I just cleaned the fan but no help.

Added: I removed the thermal compound that existed. My-My, the layer was too thick, never checked since I bought my PC 3+ years ago. I just bought some local thermal compound (Things like Artic Silver are hard to get here), applied a pretty thin but enough layer evnly with my debit card, and put it back. And lo, I am enjoying almost 10°C lower. 
Sheesh twas so small a problem; sorry for taking your time guys.

But the problem still persists. The fan RPM is roughly the same; was the same when temps used to be 65, are now same when there are around 50. WTF?? I do seriously think that the RPM was max 2800-3000 for my fan; otherwise its insane never to increase from that value even when temps were dangerously high. Might have to get it replaced. Anyway thanks Guys.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2008)

it is suggested that you change your Heat Sink unit


----------



## tech_lover (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

My XFX 8600 shows an idle temp of 58-62*C. Is there any way I can reduce it (other than getting rid of it)?


----------



## lavi87 (Aug 15, 2008)

what's the price of arctic MX 2
Is it easily available??


----------



## janitha (Aug 16, 2008)

lavi87 said:


> what's the price of arctic MX 2
> Is it easily available??



~ Rs.300/- and available @ almost any online store.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 17, 2008)

i have a e7200 oC'ed to 3.57Ghz.i get temps about 51C idle and CPU fan speeds of 930rpm.

and temps upto 60C for almost full load(movie encoding) and 2200rpm on the CPU0 fan.

when is it dangerously high?

i have kept my cabinet with the side panel open almost below my ceiling fan.

plz suggest whether i should get a new HSF or apply new thermal paster my budget would be around 1-1.2k.i want the temps to fall to about 56C or more.


----------



## icebags (Aug 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me whats the current price of the decent liquid cooler in india ? the available brands and is any shop vending it here in calcutta ?  cheers1


----------



## shantanu (Aug 18, 2008)

Coolermaster ones cost 4700/- the normal ones. !


----------



## janitha (Aug 18, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Coolermaster ones cost 4700/- the normal ones. !



I bought mine about two months back for Rs.3700/- from Trivandrum. Even now, it is only Rs.3900/- @ theitwares.com.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anyone suggest  a Northbridge sink for Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 11, 2008)

mAYHEM said:


> Can anyone suggest  a Northbridge sink for Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H



Akasa AK-210 Chipset Cooler
Enzotech SLF-1
Zalman ZM-NBF47
Nexus NHP-2200
Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II
Evercool Serpent

The list goes on but these r few that should do the job!


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

My friend has AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ processor , it shows cpu temp of 50 degree c, is this temp ok? The mobo is of asus, and from there i m reporting this temp. This temp comes after starting the pc for the first time.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 17, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ processor , it shows cpu temp of 50 degree c, is this temp ok? The mobo is of asus, and from there i m reporting this temp. This temp comes after starting the pc for the first time.



Is it at load or idle temp.?
Whatever it will be if it is at load then its the best & if it is at idle then u can do little CPU cooler cleaning & can use some good quality thermal paste but its not unusual, Its quite normal!


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for replying. 

50 degree c is at idle and under load it goes to 61 degree c.

I cleaned the HSF & also applied thermal paste, but then also it shows this temp .


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 17, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Akasa AK-210 Chipset Cooler
> Enzotech SLF-1
> Zalman ZM-NBF47
> Nexus NHP-2200
> ...


Most of the coolers use 12V while the SYS_FAN header is (GND,Speed Control,Sense, +5V).Any other cooler which supports 4 pin header.


----------



## roby_is_cool (Sep 28, 2008)

hi i'm having an overheating issue with my p4 lga775 HT. it shows temp. more than 50 at idle and on bios, while on normal usage it's around 60 and on full load it goes to near 70c.
rite now there are no fans except in the power box. my cabinet has two slots for 80mm fan in rear. please gimme some suggestions to cool it..


----------



## iChaitanya (Sep 29, 2008)

roby_is_cool said:


> hi i'm having an overheating issue with my p4 lga775 HT. it shows temp. more than 50 at idle and on bios, while on normal usage it's around 60 and on full load it goes to near 70c.
> rite now there are no fans except in the power box. my cabinet has two slots for 80mm fan in rear. please gimme some suggestions to cool it..



Man even I had this kinda prob. wit my P4. Just fix a couple of fans in the CPU. Say, 1 inlet + 1 exhaust. You'll notice instant change in temps.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 30, 2008)

mAYHEM said:


> Most of the coolers use 12V while the SYS_FAN header is (GND,Speed Control,Sense, +5V).Any other cooler which supports 4 pin header.



* Zalman ZM-NBF47*,* Enzotech SLF-1 *&* Nexus NHP-2200* doesn't require any power source so u can hook 'em with any fan u wanna. They are pure heatsinks.


----------



## roby_is_cool (Oct 2, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> Man even I had this kinda prob. wit my P4. Just fix a couple of fans in the CPU. Say, 1 inlet + 1 exhaust. You'll notice instant change in temps.



thanx for ur advice mate, well what i'm gonna do is put one fan in the side cover and one on the rear side, let's find out if there is any improvement.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2008)

could anyone tell me any good softwares to monitor our cpu temperature other than the Press DEL button to enter setup...i have an amdx2 processor..How can i tell what my cpu temperature is without going in BIOS??


----------



## janitha (Oct 19, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> could anyone tell me any good softwares to monitor our cpu temperature other than the Press DEL button to enter setup...i have an amdx2 processor..How can i tell what my cpu temperature is without going in BIOS??



Speedfan
*www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 19, 2008)

^Core temp
Everest


----------



## chokhu (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello friends.

My rig is:
Intel c2d e8400 
Asus P5N-D (nForce 750i SLI)
2x2GB gskill ddr2 800 mhz (4-4-4-12-2T @ 2.09v)
evga 8800 gt superclocked
zebronics peace cabinet
cm xtreme power duo 600w.

I m running my rig at stock. My cpu temp as seen from coretemp is around 55 idle and goes upto 65 when loading. When i run orthos for about 15-20 min, temp goes upto 80 seen frm coretemp.

In my cabby, i m having lcd temp display on cabby. wen i put sensor in to the cpu heat sink, temp display goes max upto 43 even wen running orthos.

I dont understand wat is d prob? i m sure dat sensor is showing accurate reading bcoz wen i put sensor on NB heatsink n compare temp of mobo frm bios and display panel, it is almost same. So i dont think sensor is wrong.

My cbby is well vantilated bcoz  i m having 120 mm side inlet, 80 mm side exhaust, 120 mm back exhaust, 80mm front inlet n 80 mm top apart from cpu n psu fans.

so wat could b the prob? is cpu temp showin are wrong or right? I think c2d should not run this much hot. is my cpu is crappy?

Thx in advnc.


----------



## janitha (Oct 22, 2008)

chokhu said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> My rig is:
> Intel c2d e8400
> ...



The temperature of the heatsink will naturally be much lower than the CPU.
First of all ensure that the heatsink is properly seated after properly applying MX-2 or AS 5.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2008)

hey i need some help on this issue...I have an amd64 X2 4800 processor & an asus M2A-VM-HDMI motherboard...Usually whenever i start my computer...at idle it shows around 50-52C & during some workload it goes up to 60C...Is this normal by any chance??Also i have two hard disk..one is a seagate 250Gb & the other a 500gb...the 250gb at idle time is somewhere around 49-51 & some workload...goes upto 54-55C max..mostly around 52C...is this dangerous...The other 500gb hard disk has a normal temp of 46C & 49C during heavy usage...Is my computer overheating?


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> hey i need some help on this issue...I have an amd64 X2 4800 processor & an asus M2A-VM-HDMI motherboard...Usually whenever i start my computer...at idle it shows around 50-52C & during some workload it goes up to 60C...Is this normal by any chance??Also i have two hard disk..one is a seagate 250Gb & the other a 500gb...the 250gb at idle time is somewhere around 49-51 & some workload...goes upto 54-55C max..mostly around 52C...is this dangerous...The other 500gb hard disk has a normal temp of 46C & 49C during heavy usage...Is my computer overheating?


If the data is accurate then its definitely overheating, 54-55c for a HDD is overkill, make sure case ventilation is working, try to add a case fan and if all fails open the side of the cabbinet and use a table fan to blow air into it directly.

Talk about extreme measures.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 6, 2008)

Just for knowledge.....what is the starting temp of a Pentium-D processor,a 160GB HDD & a  512MB DDR3 card....& what may be the avg. temp of that system???????


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Just for knowledge.....what is the starting temp of a Pentium-D processor,a 160GB HDD & a  512MB DDR3 card....& what may be the avg. temp of that system???????


No idea about the proccy, HDD should be max 45c and GFx card max 90c for ATI and max 80c for nVidia.

GFx card temp can vary depending on model, starting temperature should be= Original-15/20c


----------



## RMN (Nov 10, 2008)

a small adivice from me.......to all the guys having CPU@50c at idle....re fix the heat sink!!!
i had the same prob....on my 5th refix i got it right and now my CPU is idle @ 36c!


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2008)

RMN said:


> a small adivice from me.......to all the guys having CPU@50c at idle....re fix the heat sink!!!
> i had the same prob....on my 5th refix i got it right and now my CPU is idle @ 36c!


Make sure to clean and re-apply the thermal compound everytime you remove the heatsink.


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*Im new to heating thread.... Need cooling suggestion*

How much is the ideal temp. for Pentium Dual Core ? I checked in BIOS and it showed me 45 degrees C... I think its quiet high.. Don't how did it go that high.. Just see this pic.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/3040515505_f66347d349.jpg

I need a special CPU cooler ? Also the temp. inside cabinet is around 33 degrees C... and Im planing to have Thermaltake M9...

will this reduce the temp. ?


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 19, 2008)

^^Speed fan


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 19, 2008)

But whats the ideal temp for my CPU? and whats ideal temp inside any cabinet ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

buy  and install a a glacial tech igloo


----------



## ace (Nov 20, 2008)

hi

i hav a problem ....  my  cpu has very  high temp (51-53)idle & 
load temp (65-68 )  using coretemp/hwmoniter
room temp is (29-30)

my config
core 2 quad Q6600 (G0 stepping) stock cooler/no overclock
asus  psk mobo
2gb ram 
xfx 8600 gt  (temp 53/65)
powersafe 500w gold psu

also i hav a zeb bijli cabinet  (2 side fans 80mm i back fan 120mm)

i hav applied thermal paste and reseated hsf many times....

plz  guide me , should i buy another hsf,  plz  giv a good option within 2K


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a very old system which i use at home for downloading and stuff. 
My rig is Athlon XP 2000+ (which i keep to 2.1 Ghz overclocked when am working.  else it is run at stock. After over clock the temp goes to 68C and at stock its at 60C. Its a very old system so i guess this is normal.(I do have an old CPU cooler on it.) 
My GFX card 5200FX runs at 80+C so i keep it off most of the time(physically removed). My side of the cabinet is always open for cooling. My ram is round 55C (DDR 1GB)
But my problem is the my HDD. My PC is very slow now-a-days and i think there's something wrong with my HDD. Its showing up a whooping 186C after 30 min of work or just idle power on state. 
Please can you suggest something about it? Is there any way to reduce this temp or do i have to replace my HDD? My room feels like 10C higher than the other rooms. My HDD is acting like a room heater. 
Plz help guys...


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone knows the Intel cpu fan specs that comes bundled with Pentium dual core E2180 ??

What are the RPM, noise level (in dBA) and bearing type of it ????

Just reply.
Thanks


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2008)

ace said:


> hi
> 
> i hav a problem ....  my  cpu has very  high temp (51-53)idle &
> load temp (65-68 )  using coretemp/hwmoniter
> ...


Download this software and view the temperature, only it shows the right temp values for your proccy:*www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

If beyond 45c, remove heatsink, clean and re-apply thermal compound and re-attach the heatsink, its not attached properly.

You may need the help of a technician.


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a P4 2.6 GHZ, 1GB DDR(transcend) RAM. I had overheating problem a couple of months ago so I installed another fan(currently have 2) which rectified the problem. But again this nagging problem has cropped up. What do I do now?! Can overheating be caused by RAM malfunction or corruption of BIOS?


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2008)

sub1zero said:


> I have a P4 2.6 GHZ, 1GB DDR(transcend) RAM. I had overheating problem a couple of months ago so I installed another fan(currently have 2) which rectified the problem. But again this nagging problem has cropped up. What do I do now?! Can overheating be caused by RAM malfunction or corruption of BIOS?


May be your CPU Cooler grills are clogged with dust, happened in my old machine, needs serious cleaning.


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 29, 2008)

These cooler grills you talk about. How exactly do I identify them? My board is not too dusty. Would a simple brush suffice to clean? Have NO IDEA where to get compressed air etc


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2008)

sub1zero said:


> These cooler grills you talk about. How exactly do I identify them? My board is not too dusty. Would a simple brush suffice to clean? Have NO IDEA where to get compressed air etc


Your CPU Cooler(Or Heatsink) has two parts, on the top there is a fan and in the bottom there should be a grill like structure. Dust accumulates there in the gaps, try looking closely.


----------



## ace (Dec 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> Download this software and view the temperature, only it shows the right temp values for your proccy:*www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
> 
> If beyond 45c, remove heatsink, clean and re-apply thermal compound and re-attach the heatsink, its not attached properly.
> 
> You may need the help of a technician.


@tkin ... thnx


temp are same (51-53)idle...
also i hav done the reseating many times....  no change...
i hav applied thermal compound... 
i need advice on a gud cpu cooler...  within 2k (max) for my proc q6600.
also my hdd temp is 35... 
plz give all options with price in mumbai...


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2008)

ace said:


> @tkin ... thnx
> 
> 
> temp are same (51-53)idle...
> ...


Look here;*techshop.in/store/index.php?cPath=320_243_244

Since I don't live in Mumbai I can't help you there, post your queries in this thread;*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3584

P.S-Your HDD temp is fine, just the proccy seems a tad high.


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 7, 2008)

*which is best Thermal paste/compound (whatever...) ???*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> *which is best Thermal paste/compound (whatever...) ???*



The one which has diamonds or silver in it!
As far as the pocket allows & pretty reasonably priced, Arctic Silver MX-2!


----------



## janitha (Dec 7, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> The one which has diamonds or silver in it!
> As far as the pocket allows & pretty reasonably priced, Arctic Silver MX-2!



They are different products by different manufacturers.

AS5 contains silver
*www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm
MX-2 is considered better and has no breaking in period, conductivity and capacitance.
*www.arctic-cooling.com/further_prod2.php?idx=140


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought coolermaster thermal pate for Rs. 350. Which is running my pentium D 925 cpu @ 3.2 ( oced from 3 ghz to 3.2) ghz only 22C and on load 32 C with stock cooling.

Before applying the paste the proc was running - idle 32C & onload 42-45C.


----------



## janitha (Dec 23, 2008)

topgear said:


> I bought coolermaster thermal pate for Rs. 350. Which is running my pentium D 925 cpu @ 3.2 ( oced from 3 ghz to 3.2) ghz only 22C and on load 32 C with stock cooling.
> 
> Before applying the paste the proc was running - idle 32C & onload 42-45C.



Your ambient temperature should be less than 22C. Otherwise the reading is incorrect.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2008)

The reading is not incorrect and yes ofcourse in the winter season the ambient temp is about 16c in here at night & 21c at day ( kolkata ).

Lets see what happens in summer


----------



## janitha (Dec 23, 2008)

topgear said:


> The reading is not incorrect and yes ofcourse in the winter season the ambient temp is about 16c in here at night & 21c at day ( kolkata ).
> 
> Lets see what happens in summer



U are lucky. Here it is already damn hot during daytime!


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya. Thanks buddy.
But in summer season The ambient temp reach as high as 40-42C


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 24, 2008)

I just posted a thread about my Fujitsu Lifebook S6240's fan dying. Now it's heating up really fast and I am afraid something will fry.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105027


----------



## Gaurav_rip (Dec 25, 2008)

Help Me!!!!
I ve a HP dv1135ee Laptop
Its specs r ...
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo(Centrino 2) P8400@2.26Ghz
RAM: 3Gb
GPU: nVidia 9600M GT
It gives a gr8 gamin experience but at a price...
It gets really heated up specially near the ventillations even when kept on a even surface in a fully air conditioned room. I dont ve a soft to measure the machine or GPU temp. so i dunno the exact temp and alll..
Can u plz suggest some sort of laptop cooler or somethin..
I live in Jaipur so if somethin which can be available locally would be gr8
Else also somethin which is really effective but not very heavy on d pocket...


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2008)

Try coolermaster or Belkin laptop coolers. The price range is between Rs. 1500-2500. They should be localy available.
To measure the temp download everest ( paid ) or pcwizard ( free )

Merry Christmas


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Dec 29, 2008)

@ topgear

If u r from Kolkata..then can u give the shop name,address & ph no  from which u have bought Coolermaster thermalpaste.


Also any guys from Kolkata know a shop that have Coolermaster thermalpaste ready.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi. I'm from there. I bought it from :

M.D Computers 16/1, GC Avenue. 
Near Exide Showroom. Opposite Inox a Small Shop


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Dec 29, 2008)

@ topgear 

I am from Siliguri...next week I have to go Kolkata due to some work..so can u give me the shop's ph number & direction from Sealdah?Also what is the full name of the shop?


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi All,

Last Night i removed one of the old 80mm fans which i had attached to my Elite 332 Cabinet, this fan was directly blowing (intake) to the Graphics Card, from few days it etarted making a hell lot of noise when my pc is running. After removing the Fan i could see the idle graphics card temperature be 50C, after Playing Prince of Persia i saw its temperature as 62C, when the fan was there idle temp used to be 43-45 and after playing Games it used to be 55-56. Is this temperature of Graphics Card fine after removing the fan.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> @ topgear
> 
> I am from Siliguri...next week I have to go Kolkata due to some work..so can u give me the shop's ph number & direction from Sealdah?Also what is the full name of the shop?



M.D. Computer
16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
Kolkata - 700013 (Near Exide Showroom)
Ph: 2234-6274
2253-7133
9830243212
Contact persons: Mr.Pankaj & Pradeep

From Sealdah - Hire a taxi. Tell Him you want to go to C.R. Avenue - Yogayog Bhavan or Airlines Building. Get Down There & Follow The instructions on the Image.  Hope this helps.

*www.harepix.com/images/687739411.jpg



channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last Night i removed one of the old 80mm fans which i had attached to my Elite 332 Cabinet, this fan was directly blowing (intake) to the Graphics Card, from few days it etarted making a hell lot of noise when my pc is running. After removing the Fan i could see the idle graphics card temperature be 50C, after Playing Prince of Persia i saw its temperature as 62C, when the fan was there idle temp used to be 43-45 and after playing Games it used to be 55-56. Is this temperature of Graphics Card fine after removing the fan.



The temparature is just fine & is in the safe limit.

Though it's better if the temp stays even lower. Why don't you a attach a new fan.


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last Night i removed one of the old 80mm fans which i had attached to my Elite 332 Cabinet, this fan was directly blowing (intake) to the Graphics Card, from few days it etarted making a hell lot of noise when my pc is running. After removing the Fan i could see the idle graphics card temperature be 50C, after Playing Prince of Persia i saw its temperature as 62C, when the fan was there idle temp used to be 43-45 and after playing Games it used to be 55-56. Is this temperature of Graphics Card fine after removing the fan.


Its well within safety limit, but lower is better, a 80mm fan costs 40/-, get a new one.


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Its well within safety limit, but lower is better, a 80mm fan costs 40/-, get a new one.



The one is removed is a old one which had cost me Rs50/- I have a other 80mm fan which i had removed from my old Mercury Kobian cabinet, will try using that. Do we get any Vibration dampener to attach to the fan, so that to avoid the vibrations, i will connect it to the grill which is present to the side of the cabinet, i mean the grill below the chimney of the side panel.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> The one is removed is a old one which had cost me Rs50/- I have a other 80mm fan which i had removed from my old Mercury Kobian cabinet, will try using that. Do we get any Vibration dampener to attach to the fan, so that to avoid the vibrations, i will connect it to the grill which is present to the side of the cabinet, i mean the grill below the chimney of the side panel.


I don't think something like that exists, if the fan vibrates too much you can buy a new one or try attatching rubber washers.


----------



## channabasanna (Jan 4, 2009)

While going through eBay i found one of this, *cgi.ebay.in/Vantec-Fan-Vibration-D...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:1|39:1|240:1318 . I need to know is this available in most of the stores. If so i dont wanna spend 250 Rs for just that rubber kit.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey how hot can A ZOTAC 9500GT,4850HD GO?


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey I am suffering from Serous Overheat Issues. on  my Storage PC
My PC P4[515]-90nm 2.93Ghz
My Core Temp reaches 70C at normal workload OMG
Where as My other Component have Temp of 35C~40C like HDD and GPU.
I don't Use this PC to work , just use it for storage. But the fan Noise is irritating.
and After reaching 70C There is am major slowdown in performance.
Where as my other PC with C2D has a Core temp of 40C max- I play games and do all the stuff in this PC and even after 4 Days of Continuous work the Temp never Reaches above 45C. 
Does this Indicate any problem with My storage PC?
Do I need to Change the Fans? cause they seem to work fine at 4k+RPM
I have a 80mm Fan at the Exhaust and a large CPU fan which Runs at very high RPm[Forgot Speed].
Please Suggest What do i do.

Thanks


----------



## janitha (Feb 7, 2009)

ayuboy said:


> Hey I am suffering from Serous Overheat Issues. on  my Storage PC
> My PC P4[515]-90nm 2.93Ghz
> My Core Temp reaches 70C at normal workload OMG
> Where as My other Component have Temp of 35C~40C like HDD and GPU.
> ...



How do you measure the temperatures?
Remove HSF, clean its contact surface and also processor surface with Isopropyl Alcohol. Apply grain size of MX-2 or AS5 thermal paste on the centre of processor and properly reinstall HSF. Ensure that the cabinet is well ventilated with at least one inlet and two more outlet fans.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 7, 2009)

I measure my core Temp and RPM of my Fans from Speedfan Software
Thanks, I'll Try that.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes I fixed everything and now it works fine.
No more noise and CPU temp is 42C normal load and 50C high load.


----------



## RMN (Feb 16, 2009)

hey guys how is this reading for a Q6600(everything at stock) @idle
room temp was 29-30C
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3781/78380707zb9.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2009)

Idle temp seems to be OK.


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Feb 21, 2009)

i have CORE2QUAD q6600 with abit IP35 E my idle temps r around 55C and load temps are 60C what should i do??....can you tell me the cost and procedure of applyin a thermal paste


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

Your idle CPU temp is very high. It should be around 40-45C but load temp is OK.

Get thermal Paste like Arctic Silver 5 or MX. If you don't find them then get Coolermaster Nano.

Here's the instruction :
*www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## racevthme (Feb 22, 2009)

my graphic card idle temp is around 47-48 C    {palit ATI RADEON HD 4850 1 GB GDDR3}
is it ok...... my load temperature on running  POP-SOT is around 50-52 C .... 
Here the room temp is around 25-28 C  

I am planning to take this system to pilani{where summer temps exceeds 50 C} ...  ne suggestions???


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 22, 2009)

well Your must need there will b Air Conditioner in ur room ...for yourself n for our PC


----------



## racevthme (Feb 22, 2009)

well... ac there is practically not possible...ne other suggestion...room temp will not be 50 ...it will be around  35-38 ...


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 22, 2009)

then go for Real big cabinet...ASUS provides u vid them....but at hefty prices if u need  real gud 1....Go for 3 Fans....Front,back n one side....apply thermal paste n thats it....u r ready to rock


----------



## racevthme (Feb 22, 2009)

wats this thermal paste  n where to apply it (        )

how much does this thermal paste cost???
is this a safe practice???


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

racevthme said:


> my graphic card idle temp is around 47-48 C    {palit ATI RADEON HD 4850 1 GB GDDR3}
> is it ok...... my load temperature on running  POP-SOT is around 50-52 C ....
> Here the room temp is around 25-28 C
> 
> I am planning to take this system to pilani{where summer temps exceeds 50 C} ...  ne suggestions???



You gfx card temp is just fine. In summer time your gfx temp will rise upto 55 @ idle & 65-68C under load which is still some good temp.

You don't have to woory about temps......


----------



## racevthme (Feb 23, 2009)

(2 topgear)  thanx... what about my proccy.... without overclocking ... will it work fine at that temperaure......also my coolermaster xtreme power 600w psu... they gave the operation temp between 5-50 C  ...!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

What are your procs current idle & load temps ?

If it's idle & load temp are like your gpu then it's OK though the idle temp is kinda high. It shpuld be 40C & load temp should not cross 65C.

For the PSU part - Some guys have faced troubles with that PSU & some guys don't.

For my suggestion - if it gives you no probs then you should keep it but if you are interested in investing in a new psu get Tagan BZ600 600W Modular PSU which is Rs. 6K


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 23, 2009)

guys i am new to overheating problem.
for last few days i am experiencing this problem and my lappy looses power automatically most of the times, which i guess is because of overheating.

the attached file contains screenshot of cpucool.
Please suggest some solution? do i need to attach an external heat sink.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

My CPU fan speed increases after half an hour it is started. Why does it happen?
I have not overclocked it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Simple. Your cpu temp increases after half an hour. Your cpu thermal paste may be dried out. So apply a thin layer of any good thermal paste like artic or coolermaster & see if it helps.

BTW, which CPU do you have & what apps you are using on that half an hour.


----------



## blackperl (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello all
I have Intel DG31 PR ,its 5-6 months old .mine mobo temp is 75-76 C normally n CPU temp is 43-46 C
why is that ?? is it normal !! i have open the cabinet for better airflow !! what else to do
i have dual core E2140 1.6 Ghz
i have 9400 GT 1 GB Palit Graphics card
2 Gb 667 Ram

*img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=26068184.jpg
*img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=26068184.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Simple. Your cpu temp increases after half an hour. Your cpu thermal paste may be dried out. So apply a thin layer of any good thermal paste like artic or coolermaster & see if it helps.
> 
> BTW, which CPU do you have & what apps you are using on that half an hour.



I have Pentium D 2.8Ghz Dual Core processor. It is about 2 yrs now I bought it. Nothing heavy. I just browse and have ZA running. BTW will the increasing temp. do any harm?


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 22, 2009)

hey which is the best tool to c internal temp?


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I have Pentium D 2.8Ghz Dual Core processor. It is about 2 yrs now I bought it. Nothing heavy. I just browse and have ZA running. BTW will the increasing temp. do any harm?



Can you post the temp your proc when the fan is running wildly & making a lot of noise. Use everest ultimate edition to monitor cpu fan speed & temp.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


niraj trehan said:


> hey which is the best tool to c internal temp?


For your proc use reraltemp or coretemp.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 25, 2009)

My Motherboard chipset (intel 845) expired and i bought a new board from simmitronics(845 GV supports intel P4 socket 478, FSB 533/400 MHZ}.

1. Now the minimum temperature my p4 2.8 ghz runs is 65+ degree, I am not sure why. And also my proccy is running at 1.4 ghz.

2.I have the same cooler, same psu just with diffferent motherboard.
The manual which came with the board has detailed instructions ....well in chinese, so its not much use to me.

*
I want to knw why my my proccy is running at half its speed and twice its normal temperature?
*
*********************************************************
I am already deaf frm the racket the CPU fan makes. 8)


----------



## janitha (Mar 26, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> My Motherboard chipset (intel 845) expired and i bought a new board from simmitronics(845 GV supports intel P4 socket 478, FSB 533/400 MHZ}.
> 
> 1. Now the minimum temperature my p4 2.8 ghz runs is 65+ degree, I am not sure why. And also my proccy is running at 1.4 ghz.
> 
> ...



Did you clean the CPU and HSF surfaces and apply thermal paste before installing them? Also, does the CPU run full speed when running heavy SW?


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 26, 2009)

thermal paste was a bit scrapped when i changed my board, wbut why should proccy run half its speed?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The fan keeps running at full speed all the time, however CPU cool tells me my proccy temp is 42-45 celsius.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The fan keeps running at full speed all the time, however CPU cool tells me my proccy temp is 42-45 celsius.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey guys i have a query...
This is my comp specs..
Asus m2avm hdmi
amd x2 4800
2gb ddr2
250gb sata 2
500gb sata 2

Now off late i have been noticing as per speedfan readings that my comp touches 80c when idle for some time...as soon as i start something on pc,it goes down to 60-65c levels...same while gaming...suppose when i switch on a game like halo or cs...when i swtich & immediately chk the temp it shows 85c & then falls to 70c level...is this normal??

i do plan to buy a new cabinet (cm 690) & a new power supply since i am planning to get a new graphics card & hard disk....do u think i should change the cabinet??will it be fine then?is it overheating in the first place?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 4, 2009)

could someone pls help out?


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2009)

Your CPU temp is very high. The idle temp should be between 30-48C & the load temo should not cross 65C. Buy some good thermal compound paste like arctic silver or MX or CM nano. Remove your CPU heatsink & clean it. remove the remaining thermal paste from cpu & heatsink & apply a new layer of thermal grease. Reattach the cpu heatsink.
Your temp prob should be solved.

Use coretemp to monitor your CPU temp & everest to monitor the AUX, HDD & gfx card temp & post them in here.

A cabinet like CM690 will help in air circualtion & cooling inside the cabby for sure. Get it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2009)

30-48c...lol...seriously???my comp startup temp is 45c usually...what is thermal paste??some kind of paste or something??sry man i have no idea about it...i did clean the heat sink..also removed the cabinet cover...still at idle its at 75-77c at max...definitely improved but seems too high...its only when i switch on the AC that my comp temp falls to 60-65c level...

Hmm thanks for the cm info...needed a cabinet with good cooling solution...will but it soon..till then any ideas what to do?


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2009)

CPU Thermal Paste or Thermal Compound is the paste the stays between cpu & the heatsink. It helps the cpu to pass the heat to the heatsink. So it's a very important thing. Get some godd paste like I suggested in my earlier post. They should cost you Rs. 350-450.


----------



## mdp (Apr 6, 2009)

I have purchase Pc 3 years back, but I am facing problem of Processor fan running at
very High speed & humming noise  since purchase(  Fan Make:Intel) 

I changed it once.Also CPU usage shows value between 25-65%
even when No application running.

PF history shows around 380 MB

In task manager's "Process" section,"svchost.exe"shows highest memory uses(23050K) even 
when PC is  in idle condition.

my configuration is:

1)Motherboard:" Intel(R)82915G/GV/910GL Express chipset family"
2)Intel pentium IV processor 2.66 GHz.
3)windows XP SP3.
4)RAM DDR 512 +512 MB Hynex.

Is my processor-motheroard combination incompatible, so heating so much?

I have tried many things to resolve it in 3 years but in vain..
my PC is well ventilated and clean.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2009)

Your proc is being overheated. So it's fan is making a lot of noise.

Can you post your CPU, HDD , AUX & GPU ( if you have any ) temp using temp measuring tools such as everest.

Can you tll which process is using 25-65% cpu. Maybe be your drivers are outdated. Try updating those. Also download & install xp sp3 & all other latest updates.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks top gear


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ My pleasure buddy 



ashishji12 said:


> I have MSI 4870 Graphics card. At idle it shows temperature 65 and at load it is 69.
> 
> Is anything wrong. what should i do



Which model of HD4870 do you have ? Does it have the stock cooler or a custom cooler ?

Though the idle temp is a bit high the temps are just fine. 69C on load for a HD4870 is just fine. So nothing to worry about.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2009)

*msi.com/uploads/5_pictures/five_pictures1_9dee99ae85e1261177354858a4dcd67d.jpg.

There are two cards on the image. The left one has the stock cooler but the right one has a custom cooler which is better than stock cooler.Which one do you have ?

The card you have is good for gaming. It's better than HD4850 & GTX9800+.You can play
most of the games with 1680*1050 with high setting turned on.


----------



## sub1zero (Apr 9, 2009)

After I get a thermal paste, how exactly do I go about applying it? I have no clue whatsoever. Someone, please elaborate in detail about this.


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2009)

sub1zero said:


> After I get a thermal paste, how exactly do I go about applying it? I have no clue whatsoever. Someone, please elaborate in detail about this.


Remove stock cooler, remove old thermal paste with a cloth completely, apply new paste, get set go.

Seek some professional help, removing coolers can be a pain in the A$$.


----------



## janitha (Apr 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> Remove stock cooler, remove old thermal paste with a cloth completely, apply new paste, get set go.
> 
> Seek some professional help, removing coolers can be a pain in the A$$.



Removing thermal paste just using a cloth will not be practical or even possible especially if it is already cured (not freshly applied). Use a lint free cloth, preferably microfibre cloth wet with isopropyl alcohol / surgicol.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2009)

ashishji12 said:


> mine is the right one, which have custom  cooler. How is it



As I already told cards  withcustom cooler is always better than cards with stock cooler.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sub1zero said:


> After I get a thermal paste, how exactly do I go about applying it? I have no clue whatsoever. Someone, please elaborate in detail about this.



Remove the HSF of the cpu. Clean it. Remove the remaing thermal paste from top of the cpu & the bottom of the cpu heatsink with a clean lint fdree clock.
Apply a new layer of thermal paste or if it's comes in a injection then apply a drop like the size of two rice grain on top of the cpu. Reinsert/Refit the cpu HSF firmly.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2009)

janitha said:


> Removing thermal paste just using a cloth will not be practical or even possible especially if it is already cured (not freshly applied). Use a lint free cloth, preferably microfibre cloth wet with isopropyl alcohol / surgicol.



though cleaning with isopropyl will give a bit better result removal of the thermal paste with a lint free cloth only is perfectly possible & it won't give any kind of trouble. I've done it many times.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 11, 2009)

Before doing anything with isopropyl alcohol and all on the ati 4870 I need the following information from *ashishji12:*
#1. Which ati catalyst version are you using alongwith which OS with service packs.
#2. Your complete configuation alongwith the power supply.
#3. Are the cables cluttered all over the case? Its best if you can provide a picture of the system via sidepanel view.
#4. What's you room temperature and the cfm of your case fans?


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ I think you've mixed up something 

*ashishji12* asked about his GPU temp. He did not asked about applying isopropyl on the GPU 

*sub1zero* asked about how to apply cpu thermalpaste so *janitha* suggested him about the isopropyl method


----------



## pavasedge (Apr 12, 2009)

Since few months my CPU and system temperature is very high.50-55'c during normal operation and 60-70+'c while playing games,mostly 70'c+ when playing recent titles.My PC restarts many times because of this.Also my SMPS becomes extremely hot when i play games.Is ths normal?
I have changed the thermal paste,changed CPU fan,opened case cleaned all dust-->nothing helped.Since i got my fan changed temps r even higher ,about 65c idle.So i assume the shopkeeper didnt apply the thermal paste.Also when i changed the paste myself before i think i didnt apply it properly.I have seen a lot of videos like this one-*www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7rPqCvCt0g but i can't manage to do it the way this guy did.When i try to spread it properly,the paste sticks to business card and i couldn't apply it properly.Arcic silver isn't availabe here in Lucknow.Pls help .
Thanks


----------



## prateekchanda (Apr 24, 2009)

Guys its Summer again and my PC is HOT -Literally
My Rig is at my signature
my issue

Q8200 OCed to 2.8 Ghz is idling at 51,46,49,51 at midnight here at Gurgaon with side case removed and my rooms temps  a few degree above from out side which google tells me is 28C now

now if I do a full load test using prime95 I get this:

65, 61, 62, 65 with in one minute after which I stop the tests

Also the System temp Which i Suppose is NB temp is 50-55C but the NB-HS so i bolted a old P1 CPU Fan on it 40mm I suppose now on touching NB-HS its not that hot but system temps still shows >50C



I'm thinking of ordering Tunic TX-2 from *www.primeabgb.com/ (at 150/- + 75 for courier) for both CPU and NB

also I would like to put a 120mm and a 90 mm fan but at Nehruplace I cant find one at least at the popular shops and others are selling 120mm AC fan at 250Rs 

So will have to go to Bhagirath Palace for the Fans 

Q1 How can I attach 120mm fan on my cabbi which have screw hols for 90mm only but have enough space to stick 120mm one are there some double side adhesive tapes available for the job?

Q2 What will happen If I place 2x120mm Fan in inlet + 1*90mm Fan Inlet and only 1*90mm Fan for outlet in addition to Smps 120mm outlet fan of my vx 450 and dual slot design HD4850?


Any other Suggestions would be great!


----------



## Adhip007 (May 2, 2009)

My procy E6300 runs at idling 51-52 C to 61 C during playing games, already applied artic silver. is it normal???

What is the price of Cooler Master HyperTX2 ?


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

The temps are though bit a higher are well within safe limit.

Last time I checked the price of Hyper TX2 on jan it was Rs. 2K


----------



## Adhip007 (May 3, 2009)

Actually I have OCed the proccy to 1.9 Ghz, but this is seems a minor OC that wouldn't heat up like this.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 10, 2009)

Actually my GPU temp is around 55* C while gaming medium games like DREAM MATCH TENNIS .....When i switch my pc on even in d morning the temp shown is 45*C ...

I got my 8800GTX XXX popped due to heat n dont want that to happen again....

Bcz of ths i bot a new Cabinet Cooler master CM690 vid 7 fans....

Dont kno where the problem lies!!!!!

My laptop Shows the temp of 52*C at xtremes....n normally around 48*C while surfing.....


What is the Real Solution??

I dont want to Open up my CAbinet for atleast INstallaion of fans bcz all connectors of my psu r used up....

PLZ HELP ME OUT B4 ITS too LATE.......



SORRY For POStINg it in Graphics Cards Section too.....


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2009)

@ *Adhip007* - What's your ambient temp ?

@ *niraj trehan* - Your GPU & Laptop Temps are just normal & well within safe limits.


----------



## Adhip007 (May 11, 2009)

@ topgear  Do u mean room temp??
My temperature shown in cabinet is nearly abt 40C.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 11, 2009)

wHats the safe limit??
Actually It goes upto 58*C-60*C not abv this vid recent titles......IS IT OK???


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 11, 2009)

hey ppl.....my frnd has got *p4 2.4 which he o/c to 3.2* and running burning test but aft 15 min his pc shutdown and wont start now. dunno what happnd. plz help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its a 845g mobo prettty old one.


----------



## hsetir (May 11, 2009)

Overclocking single core pentiums was never a good idea, as temperature can really soar up. For safe temperature limits, go to processorfinder.intel.com, select your processor and see the thermal specification. Try to stay clear of that by 5 degrees or more.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 12, 2009)

wHats the safe limit??Actually It goes upto 58*C-60*C not abv 60*C vid recent titles......IS IT OK???


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2009)

@ *Adhip007* - yeah, I did mean room temp . 40C is kinda little hot. See if you can take it down to 30-35C. Also do play some game @ morning say 6 -7a.m. & keep running *real temp* in the background. Post the mim & max temps ( & the temp to gfx card if you have one after playing some game line crysis for 1 hour )

@ *niraj trehan* - The safe limit is upto 68-70C under load ( though it depends on gfx card chip ). As your card is not going beyond 60C it's just fine & well within safe limits


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

Please recommend me a basic cooling paste for my E7300 I have overclocked it up to 3.32GHZ on stock air cooler.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

You can get Artic Silver MX @ Rs. 400
or else
You can get CoolerMaster Nano @ Rs. 250-350 ( which I've used on 6 rigs & it's performing very good )


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 22, 2009)

I installed *'EVEREST Home Edition'*. It showed that my CPU temperature is 60 degrees and my hard disk is 56 degrees (PC idle). Is this temperature too high?
Pls reply........


----------



## surinder (Jun 22, 2009)

Tell us your processor first and given temp is in what mode of it. BTW 56 degrees Celsius for a idle HDD is on higher side.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

yep. extremely high. take a pic of inside of your cabinet and post it here. 

I had similar issue where proccy and HDD temp used to go beyond 50 and after installing a 120mm fan and adding thermal paste, temperatures came down to high 30s and mid 40s.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 22, 2009)

I have an Compaq PC it came with a cooler master CPU fan. The CPU temperature was around 50-60 C at idle until yesterday..

Since it was above normal so I cleaned the whole system, with a cloth after taking everything out,since then the temperature of CPU is around 75 C at idle. I don't wanna take risks by playing any game  and damaging my mobo. I need some advice regarding the overheating..

Also the Thermal past b/w the CPU and the heat sink is almost gone.. Plz. recommend me sum ways...and what will be the price of a thermal paste?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 22, 2009)

I use Everest Ultimate edition. I have a P4 HT 3.06 GHz with only one extra fan other than the CPU one. The room temp. here is around 45C.
The Rpm of cooling fan is around 4k while that of the chassis is around 2.5k The temp of my mobo is 39C and that of the HDD is 40C.

Plz suggest me all the possible sols.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

Those speeds and temperatures look pretty good. Just get good thermal paste. Arctic Cooling and Cooler master are good brands to search for.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

*picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r2WghMHMwQghs7rQeQl4Jg?authkey=Gv1sRgCITWnc_Zis-UAQ&feat=directlinkMy computer is more than 3 yrs old, an IBM think centre (8122-KQF; if anyone interested). My PSU reads 230W and I have only added a Sony DVD writer (inbuilt CD writer and floppy drive) and replaced the 256 MB RAM with a 1GB (DDR2). I don't know anything about the fan, whether it is 120mm(impossible) or not. And my cabinet is a bit differently styled, there is no window on the left or right side unlike the other common cabinets available in the market. The air gets in through the front grills and gets out through the rear grills. Thus CPU cooler is designed in that order. Even the motherboard layout does not match with those I see in pictures. Perhaps IBM wants to make their products in such a way so that no one can match them (literally). I attached a report text file made from Everest. Please read it if you wish.*picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r2WghMHMwQghs7rQeQl4Jg?authkey=Gv1sRgCITWnc_Zis-UAQ&feat=directlink. *picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r2WghMHMwQghs7rQeQl4Jg?authkey=Gv1sRgCITWnc_Zis-UAQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

How do you directly view the attached image??? I uploaded via picasa but it still is an attachment image..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 23, 2009)

I still didn't get my answer.....


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

keviv219 said:


> I use Everest Ultimate edition. I have a P4 HT 3.06 GHz with only one extra fan other than the CPU one. The room temp. here is around 45C.
> The Rpm of cooling fan is around 4k while that of the chassis is around 2.5k The temp of my mobo is 39C and that of the HDD is 40C.
> 
> Plz suggest me all the possible sols.



I didn't get your problem. The temperatures are pretty cool, my core runs at 60 degrees and the HDD at 50 degrees. Comparing to that your one's is pretty cool.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 23, 2009)

keviv219 said:


> I have an Compaq PC it came with a cooler master CPU fan. The CPU temperature was around 50-60 C at idle until yesterday..
> 
> Since it was above normal so I cleaned the whole system, with a cloth after taking everything out,since then the temperature of CPU is around 75 C at idle. I don't wanna take risks by playing any game  and damaging my mobo. I need some advice regarding the overheating..
> 
> Also the Thermal past b/w the CPU and the heat sink is almost gone.. Plz. recommend me sum ways...and what will be the price of a thermal paste?



^^This is my prob.


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

I think your the heat absorbing part of your CPU cooler is separated from the back of your processor. Try opening it up again and then fix it again after adding some thermal paste. The heat absorbing part of your CPU cooler must be in touch with the processor. As for the cost of thermal paste, check out some shops in your locality or try in the internet....... 
This is as far as I can help. I guessed your CPU condition though my advice might not help. Wait for the others........

By the way, no one is answering my problem............Been waiting.....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ whats your query


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> I installed *'EVEREST Home Edition'*. It showed that my CPU temperature is 60 degrees and my hard disk is 56 degrees (PC idle). Is this temperature too high?
> Pls reply........


Here is my problem.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Here is my problem.



Ok the temperature is not too high..it's above the normal(40-55)...
so You need not worry too much as this also depends upon the weather its too hot and the humidity is adding onto the heat...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_neutral.gif

I know the sol. of my own prob but was interested in knowing what others have to say....but since nobody xcept u has answered I will go my way....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_confused.gif


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Here is my problem.



But the HDD temp. is high most probably it's because of the chassis...There isn't any space for airflow(I saw the pic) so try to make sum space for your HDD and if u can use your PC with the case lid open as it would help with the air flow...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey guys HElp....
I played Assassins Creed Today on my Pc n for about 25 minutes....n just thot that i shud check the temp in between n Ye GODS......I found my Graphic card temp...soaring high at 72*C !!!!!!!!!!!!
HDD at 58-60...CPU at 60....
I dont want to open my cabbie for any paste or anything as i am a NOOb in all this stuff....
Plz post the temp limit while playing high end games....
I surely played the game when initial temp of my syst was 47*C...THX A LOT


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

Dude, the temps. are perfectly allright....
72c for GPu is justified if you are playing a resource hogging game like assasins creedhttp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif and the temp. of your CPU at load is good....
though your HDD temp. is above the normal range..*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_confused.gif 
No need to worry...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif

the normal temp. while playing high end games i.e. at load is 
50-60c for CPU
65-70c for GPU
45-50c for HDDhttp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 25, 2009)

Thx a lot mate....atlast my phew is over now []


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 25, 2009)

Gee
all the four screws from my heatsink to the mobo were cracked....
That's why the temp. was soaring 85c at idle...
Used feviquick and the temp. is now 60c at idle.......

Long live Fevi Quick:


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 25, 2009)

lolzz


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 25, 2009)

keviv219 said:


> Gee
> all the four screws from my heatsink to the mobo were cracked....
> That's why the temp. was soaring 85c at idle...
> Used feviquick and the temp. is now 60c at idle.......
> ...



chutki mein chipkaye Fevi Quick


----------



## thilina (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a Intel C2D 3GHz processor.Idle temp=abt 50'c
                                               Load temp= about 55'c
Motherboard =Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3P
                                               Idle temp=abt 50'c
                                               Load temp= about 57'c

I'll need to fix a fan for the casing,isnt it??


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah you surely do!!
are ther no fans for the chassis??


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2009)

thilina said:


> I have a Intel C2D 3GHz processor.Idle temp=abt 50'c
> Load temp= about 55'c
> Motherboard =Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3P
> Idle temp=abt 50'c
> ...



The cpu idle temps are on higher side but load temp is just fine though I have doubt about it coz with 50c idle load temps should be around 65c.

The cpu idle & load temp should be 45c-62c & same for the mobo.

Yeah fix a fan in front your cabby as intake & at the rear as exhaust. That should keep your temps low.


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 5, 2009)

when i switch on the computer, it wont start for 5 min (a green led in mobo is on during this time, monitor led is on which gets power frm psu, but nothin works, nothin is loaded. proccy fan, psu fan, n addl fan too wont work).

after 5 min or so, the proccy fan, psu fan,  and addl fan starts and runs for some 30 sec or so (but nothin loaded this time too), and sys gets off.

after which, i can normally switch on the system, and there ll be no problem there on.

after switchin off the sys, if i start the system again within 15 min or so, it will work properly. else the entire thing happens again.

so wat wud be the probm.

(this started at the start of monsoon season, prob is there for 2 weeks now, any prob due to cold climate? jus a doubt)


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ 1st of all your query is not overheating related so you should create a new thread for that one. Do so in the future 

Humidity is the reason behind this. Buy some sachet of silica gel & put them inside of your cabby. When the packets turn pink replace them with new packets. You can find them in medicine shops.

BTW, I've got some packets with ups & I am using those


----------



## spidy333 (Jul 6, 2009)

My ATI 4850 is running hotter than usual I think.. The Idle temps are around 70 degrees and when gaming it goes upto near 90 degrees and at times crosses 100 degrees when playing games like Assassins creed.. All this at fan speed set to 75%..

Now to further aggravate the problem.. my system started crashing.. typically this happens while I'm gaming.. briefly some red pixels/lines start coming up all over the screen then monitor loses the signal. After some time blue screen appears saying "display driver failed. Recovery timed out".. Then system restarts.. Now at this point the red pixel graphic corruption exists at bios screen also. After few (1-3) restarts system goes back to normal state..

Even at times the crash happens for no reason i.e When I'm browsing.. I kept any eye on my temps to see whats happening.. idled around 74.. then after some time red pixels started coming up (just 5-10 mins after previous crash).. after restart when I see the temps its around 90.. Whats happening... I dont understand.. I think GPU is faulty.. Am I right?


----------



## thilina (Jul 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> The cpu idle temps are on higher side but load temp is just fine though I have doubt about it coz with 50c idle load temps should be around 65c.
> 
> The cpu idle & load temp should be 45c-62c & same for the mobo.
> 
> Yeah fix a fan in front your cabby as intake & at the rear as exhaust. That should keep your temps low.



Im sure abt those Temps.My proccy has never exceeded 58'c in load.In idle its 49-50.  
I fixed a rear intake fan (80mm).Only 1 fan can be instaled on my casing.Now the cpu temp never exceeds 54's.Also the mobo temp never exceeds 54"c.Is this gud??


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ If those temps are load temps they are just fine.

BTW, try to fix the rear fan as as exhaust. See if you get some more low temps. Domn't forget to post the temps here


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> My ATI 4850 is running hotter than usual I think.. The Idle temps are around 70 degrees and when gaming it goes upto near 90 degrees and at times crosses 100 degrees when playing games like Assassins creed.. All this at fan speed set to 75%..
> 
> Now to further aggravate the problem.. my system started crashing.. typically this happens while I'm gaming.. briefly some red pixels/lines start coming up all over the screen then monitor loses the signal. After some time blue screen appears saying "display driver failed. Recovery timed out".. Then system restarts.. Now at this point the red pixel graphic corruption exists at bios screen also. After few (1-3) restarts system goes back to normal state..
> 
> Even at times the crash happens for no reason i.e When I'm browsing.. I kept any eye on my temps to see whats happening.. idled around 74.. then after some time red pixels started coming up (just 5-10 mins after previous crash).. after restart when I see the temps its around 90.. Whats happening... I dont understand.. I think GPU is faulty.. Am I right?



You are right........That card gone kaput due to overheating............time for a replacement......

BTW, do you have proper ventilation inside of your cabby ? what's your cpu & it's idle & load temps ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 7, 2009)

Ohoooo.....Mate ..get to rashi n its time to get a new card...
OR

the resistances of the card must have come out...go to a dealer who repairs n can get the resistances back in their place...THO CHANCES R BLEAK...yet y not giv it a try!!!


----------



## thilina (Jul 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ If those temps are load temps they are just fine.
> 
> BTW, try to fix the rear fan as as exhaust. See if you get some more low temps. Domn't forget to post the temps here



If I fix it as exhaust the dust willcome inside.Thats why I set it as intake.But if I fix it as exhaust,will it reduce the temps more??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

There always should be one exchaust and on intake. When there is no exhaust, hot air will remain inside.


----------



## thilina (Jul 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> There always should be one exchaust and on intake. When there is no exhaust, hot air will remain inside.



I can fix only 1 fan in the casing.I set it to intake cz of dust problems.Lets see,I'll set it to exhaust n tell you the results.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2009)

thilina said:


> If I fix it as exhaust the dust willcome inside.Thats why I set it as intake.But if I fix it as exhaust,will it reduce the temps more??



No if you fix only one fan as intake more dust will come inside.
So fix it as exhaust & yup, it will reduce temps.


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> No if you fix only one fan as intake more dust will come inside.
> So fix it as exhaust & yup, it will reduce temps.



If you have to choose between an exhaust and intake...then place and exhaust. Get the hot air out of the system assembly.

Can you not manage an intake someohow..??


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 13, 2009)

best way Keep the cabbie open!!
lolzz


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2009)

niraj trehan said:


> best way Keep the cabbie open!!
> lolzz


 

But then a lot of dusts..gets in..when ever the room is swept. Really hate that...everything--after  few months is coated with dust. 

Ya..but even at times, I run the system with the side went open..!


----------



## sabarishwar (Jul 16, 2009)

ya heatsink is used b/w processor and the fan ...
Thermapaste in different cost according 2 u r budget ...it starting price Rs.10 to 100...
In chennai


----------



## thilina (Jul 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> If you have to choose between an exhaust and intake...then place and exhaust. Get the hot air out of the system assembly.
> 
> Can you not manage an intake someohow..??




k,Ill fix it as exhaust.No,cnt manage an intake.Y,is it essential to hv dem both??


----------



## asingh (Jul 16, 2009)

thilina said:


> k,Ill fix it as exhaust.No,cnt manage an intake.Y,is it essential to hv dem both??




1. Ideal Situation : INTAKE + EXHAUST: Intake pulls in fresh air and the exhaust dumps out the warmer air.
2. Your Situation : Only Exhaust : Warm air will get pushed out of the system, fresh air will come into the system, but not as fast...so cooling will be relatively less compared to (1).


----------



## thilina (Jul 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> 1. Ideal Situation : INTAKE + EXHAUST: Intake pulls in fresh air and the exhaust dumps out the warmer air.
> 2. Your Situation : Only Exhaust : Warm air will get pushed out of the system, fresh air will come into the system, but not as fast...so cooling will be relatively less compared to (1).





wt to do,got no other option


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2009)

thilina said:


> wt to do,got no other option


 
Better is better then bad...!


----------



## thilina (Jul 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> Better is better then bad...!


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 21, 2009)

Still yaar....
Its better to keep it open....Dust can always b managed....
Moreover y b busy in this EXHAUST n INTAKE issues just keep d cabbie open n problem solved!!!!


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2009)

niraj trehan said:


> Still yaar....
> Its better to keep it open....Dust can always b managed....
> Moreover y b busy in this EXHAUST n INTAKE issues just keep d cabbie open n problem solved!!!!


 
You leave your CM690 nVidia SLI Edition cabinet open...?  Such a beautiful work of art..and left like that. And don't tell me, you dont have any fans attached on your chassis. (Even on the CPU).

A closed cabinet:
1. Keeps the system dust free.
2. Air flow is maintained.
3. Expensive equipment is protected.
4. Less risk of electrical hazzard.
5. Looks neater.

An open cabinet is equivalent to driving with your car bonnet open....!


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2009)

Yup. That's very odd if he keep open his CM690 side panels. 

It's has provision for 7 fans if I'm not wrong ( of which 3 fans come bundled - I front intake, I side intake & one rear exhaust ) & it has the the best air circulation & component placement in it's class.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup. That's very odd if he keep open his CM690 side panels.
> 
> It's has provision for 7 fans if I'm not wrong ( of which 3 fans come bundled - I front intake, I side intake & one rear exhaust ) & it has the the best air circulation & component placement in it's class.


 
Yes..true..Believe me..its a really good cabinet. Using it myself..!


----------



## veedee (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a Dell Studio XPS 16 laptop and it has some sever heating issues. Its processor throttles at around 65 degrees and i cannot play any games for more than 10 minutes. And when it doesnt throttle, it can go upto 100 degrees. Dell has replaced my motherboard and heatsink thrice but there has been no difference. They are just not ready to accept that there is something wrong. They keep stalling by issuing crappy statements such as "it is supposed to get hot" and that my system "is a notebook and NOT a laptop, hence it is not to be used on my lap". I mean, thats ridiculous. I think theres something wrong with the processor or the thermistors, because this thing gets so hot that it scalds my thighs. How do i convince them that they should issue a system replacement.

Processor - T9400 2.53 GHz 6 MB LCache
Centrino 2 platform


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2009)

veedee said:


> I have a Dell Studio XPS 16 laptop and it has some sever heating issues. Its processor throttles at around 65 degrees and i cannot play any games for more than 10 minutes. And when it doesnt throttle, it can go upto 100 degrees. Dell has replaced my motherboard and heatsink thrice but there has been no difference. They are just not ready to accept that there is something wrong. They keep stalling by issuing crappy statements such as "it is supposed to get hot" and that my system "is a notebook and NOT a laptop, hence it is not to be used on my lap". I mean, thats ridiculous. I think theres something wrong with the processor or the thermistors, because this thing gets so hot that it scalds my thighs. How do i convince them that they should issue a system replacement.
> 
> Processor - T9400 2.53 GHz 6 MB LCache
> Centrino 2 platform



If it gets so hot that you cannot keep it on your lap..there is definatly an issue.

Show the service engineer this....and what temperature monitoring software you using...also as per INTEL specs, what temperatures..are safe..?


----------



## veedee (Jul 25, 2009)

asigh said:


> If it gets so hot that you cannot keep it on your lap..there is definatly an issue.
> 
> Show the service engineer this....and what temperature monitoring software you using...also as per INTEL specs, what temperatures..are safe..?



even the service engineer says that it is normal to get hot but 100 degrees? thats unbelievable. he just wont accept the fact. im stuck pretty bad here.

i use hwmonitor to monitor temps


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jul 27, 2009)

got a problem....My GPU (Palit GTX 260) was at 85c yesterday while playing Prototype(MAX settings, 1900x1080)...is it normal?


----------



## Mike84 (Jul 27, 2009)

veedee said:


> even the service engineer says that it is normal to get hot but 100 degrees? thats unbelievable. he just wont accept the fact. im stuck pretty bad here.
> 
> i use hwmonitor to monitor temps


Am not sure, but T940 is a hot processor in my opinion.
See my GX720 spec... its a much less powerful processor than urs and should generate lot lesser heat. But i still cannot play games and keep it on my lap []
for normal work it stays very normal, but as soon as i kick in a bit of overclocking(MSI Turbo) and start high end games, it get pretty hot... around 65 C imo... havent checked though. But i guess its normal for a mid-range gaming laptop.


----------



## veedee (Jul 27, 2009)

Mike84 said:


> Am not sure, but T940 is a hot processor in my opinion.
> See my GX720 spec... its a much less powerful processor than urs and should generate lot lesser heat. But i still cannot play games and keep it on my lap []
> for normal work it stays very normal, but as soon as i kick in a bit of overclocking(MSI Turbo) and start high end games, it get pretty hot... around 65 C imo... havent checked though. But i guess its normal for a mid-range gaming laptop.



That's where the problem is. You think 65 degrees is hot. Well mine reaches 100 degrees and doesn't even shut down! I think the thermistors are bad. I've attached screenshots of the temps a few posts back.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> got a problem....My GPU (Palit GTX 260) was at 85c yesterday while playing Prototype(MAX settings, 1900x1080)...is it normal?



Yup, it's normal for this kind of GPU though it would be better if you can keep it under 80C


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jul 28, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, it's normal for this kind of GPU though it would be better if you can keep it under 80C


With speedfan it was showing above 80 and with rivatuner showing as 72c...


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> With speedfan it was showing above 80 and with rivatuner showing as 72c...


 

Those temperatures seem all right...what are the readings at idle, for the GPU..?


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jul 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> Those temperatures seem all right...what are the readings at idle, for the GPU..?


between 50 to 55 when idle....


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> between 50 to 55 when idle....


 
Both seem fine..dont worry..your card can handle those. Enjoy..!


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2009)

VenkiP4 said:


> With speedfan it was showing above 80 and with rivatuner showing as 72c...



To know the perfect GPU temp use GPU-Z. Now see which one ( Riva or speedfan ) shows you the temp same as GPU-Z. Which one will show you the
temp as GPU-Z that should be the correct one.


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jul 29, 2009)

topgear said:


> To know the perfect GPU temp use GPU-Z. Now see which one ( Riva or speedfan ) shows you the temp same as GPU-Z. Which one will show you the
> temp as GPU-Z that should be the correct one.


thanks yaar...will try that one


----------



## bippukt (Jul 29, 2009)

How much will a cabinet with good air flow, enough space for 2-3 HDDs and a 10.5 inch gfx card and ordinary/bad PSU (already have a CM 600W) cost?


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2009)

bippukt said:


> How much will a cabinet with good air flow, enough space for 2-3 HDDs and a 10.5 inch gfx card and ordinary/bad PSU (already have a CM 600W) cost?




What's your budget. There are several options :

Rs. 1.1K - Zebronics Bijli ( I'm using it good for 2HHDs )

Rs. 2K - CM Elite 330 ( It's also good for HDDs )

Rs. 4.4K - CM 690 ( Highly Recommended )


----------



## bippukt (Jul 30, 2009)

Not really decided the budget, but I would prefer a cheaper one - I don't think the following will require any special arrangements for cooling:

-Intel Quad Core or i5 (when they come out) w/o overclocking
-4 GB DDR3 RAM
-GTS 250 512 MB (might even be HD4870)
-2 SATA HDDs plus 1 new HDD that I might get

PSU is CM Extreme Power Duo 600W.

Cheaper is my preference - best if it doesn't exceed 1.5k, but could be stretched to 2k if the alternative is much much better.


----------



## g4meboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey sorry guys am new to this forum....
could somebody tell me how can i post new threads
every time i hit that link it shows that i cannot access that page due to some reasons.. please if smbdy can help me ur the boss...

cheers and e-peace


----------



## bippukt (Jul 30, 2009)

I think you need a min number of posts before you can start a new thread.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all, 
 Please suggest a good cooling pad for HP Pavilion DV6 laptop.

Thanks


----------



## darknessends (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello guys, 

I came up with a issue somedays ago and people advised me to get a thermal paste and attach the FAN to processor. It has given a little effect. 

Please read the whole story, the temp. are shooting highlyy. 

I had a fine working Pentium-D930-3.0Ghz-65nm-SL94R processor. It was fine with Intel 945GNT motherboard, working happily. The some days ago it got a fault and the motherboard was unable to work. I decided to change the motherboard and so the RAM which was previously 1GB 533Mhz. I tried my processor on DG41RQ but it did not work. The I tried it with DG31PR and it worked. I got 4GB RAM 667 Mhz in 2 x 2 Dual Channel. The fan is the same which came with processor originally. 

Now CPU is overheating. The temperature now is 71C using internet and firefox. SpeedFan shows upto 80 when i begin serious work and if I start making rar of some big file it goes increasing to 89-90-91-92-93 and i have to stop the process. 

However the CPU continues to work on 2.999- 3.000 Ghz. But the temp comes boiling now.  

I contacted INTEL guys and they told me that Pentium-D is not the same as the current Pentium Dual Core series. So the board is incompatible with this processor. I told them why did it accepted it ? they said it is just happening, but it will void my warranty and it may hurt both motherboard and itsself. 

Now I am confused. I seriously don't know if I should get a powerful FAN like OCZ Vendetta 2 or some professional liquid like OCZ Freeze. Even if I get I ll pay nearly 25-30% price of buying a new Quad. So that is not a wise decision if it doesnt works I ll have to a buy a new processor in that case. I am pretty heavy at working on computer. My PC runs like 10-12 hours continously with processing that usually keeps CPU running 20-30 mins sometimes. Now because of this heating issue I am not able to use the CPU they way I want, it is just a internet terminal to me now. 

I need to have some serious advice. Since if i keep running the CPU it may get off due to heating and hurt both motherboard and itsself. The INTEL guys said that the processor will get off itsself around 90-100, please tell me what actually happens. How much it is safe if i keep running this and start doing heavy work and overload it. What is your advice, I have the following options. 

(i) Keep it like this, It won't be of much harm. 
(ii) Buy a professional heavy CPU cooler and liquid. 
(iii) Buy a quad and replace the processor only. 
(iv) Buy a core2duo with graphics such as 9800GT / HD4870 ( better than quad alone for performance ). 

Or you suggest something on your own guys. My work is in light graphics processing and light 3d modelling, good web development and programming using ASP.net and many other languages. Manytimes we hang in developing code that's why the CPU should not have heat issues as programming many times result in heavy usage of CPU. And we neeed to do this to get the best out of programs. 

Please help, I have to make a decision soon. Since I am frozen because of PC problem.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

Option 4 is the most sensible one. If you have a budget in mind, let us know. A Pentium D is a very old processor. You should consider upgrading at least to a core 2 duo.


----------



## darknessends (Aug 18, 2009)

hey, the budget is around 10000- 12000 for either a processor or both graphics and processor. And i dnt wish to add a very heavy fan. But if it is neccessary I ll prefer it gets absorbed in the same.

I also want to know what may happen to CPU running at 90-95C or more. And shouldnt it had been throttled, to my surprise it still works at 3.0 Ghz at that temp.

Whats the catch guys ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And please send a PM to me with your messenger id, if any, i would really want to chat about..... the entire situation.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

Look, the CPU won't be throttled AFAIK, it will just fry up and die as it is meant to work at a certain rate till it dies (its a machine)! If it keeps on running at that temp, I dont think it will last very long.

For upto 12k, get Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 6k OR E7400 @ 5.5k.
Use the remaining for a GPU like Sapphire HD 4850 512MB @ 6.5k.
IMO if you can raise your budget a little more, you should get the Palit GTS250 512MB as it takes some load off the CPU when processing video, etc.


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2009)

*darknessends:*
Solve your CPU heat issue and solve it NOW.

Your processor is running way to high. Even with some applications it should not straight away 'hit' 90C+. The Intel guys are BSing..Yes..your CPU will turn off, but there is a chance..one day the cut off switch might not kick in and you burn your CPU and short your board.

1. Get a good after market cooler --- mount it properly. (Immediate fix) *OR*
2. Get a C2D BUT again get a after market cooler cause the stock ones are crap. (If you want an upgrade and a fix to your solution)
3. No use to go for water cooling and all that jazz.

Are you sure the HSF is mounted correctly. Can you see the pushpins on the reverse side of the motherboard..???


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> Am running my E7400 at around 2.99 Ghz with a low v-Core of 1.1V. (Approximate cannot remember the exact voltage). So it is a very very mild OC. Though I will OC it greater down the line. So busy with office, hardly get time to sit and OC the system.
> 
> Also the RAM is operating EPP at 1066Mhz  -- 5-5-5-15. So the FSB is slightly quickened.
> 
> ...



I'm running my e5200 @ 3.2Ghz with 1.26V ( vcore under load ).

With Hyper 212 - Idle temp is around 40C/44C ( core0/core1 ) & load temp is 56C/58C ( core0/core1 ). But the cpu base temp is 68C under load & 51C under idle. ( Load temp tested by running orthos for 1 hour )

With Stock HSF I was getting the same 40C/44C ( core0/coe1 ) & base temp 54C under idle & was getting 61C/63C & base temp was reaching 75C  under load by running orthos for only 3 mins!

Ambient temp is 33C.

BTw, I have not used the backplate provided with the cooler but I had only used those nuts & rubber pads supplied with the cooler ( as shown in many review sites ) & I have not used the thermal paste ccomes with the HSF. I've used my trusted CM nano fusion.

But before put it on test after installing every thing there was a powercut of about 3Hrs. So I think the paste may be not spread correctly & so I'm getting a little higher temp.

*Tell me if the temp I'm getting is alright ? Or I should reinstall the Hyper 212 ?*


----------



## asingh (Aug 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> I'm running my e5200 @ 3.2Ghz with 1.26V ( vcore under load ).
> 
> With Hyper 212 - Idle temp is around 40C/44C ( core0/core1 ) & load temp is 56C/58C ( core0/core1 ). But the cpu base temp is 68C under load & 51C under idle. ( Load temp tested by running orthos for 1 hour )
> 
> ...



*This* is your processor.

Now..

1. Were you getting the same temperatures with the OC using stock HSF..?
2. I think your Hyper 212 is working correct. Before within three minutes you were hitting 75C, now after an hour you reach 58C using Orthos.
3. Its all right if you did not use the back plate. Even I did not use it. Will hardly make a difference. Though the back side nuts should be really secure and tight. 
4. CM Fusion is fine. It does not have a settle in period. Though how did you spread it on the CPU..?? Most people suggest to put a few drops. But I do not believe in that, cause at times the pressure is not applied correctly (during HSF mount), and it will not spread. If you can -- take a old credit card, or cover your finger with a plastic bag and spread a thin even layer over the CPU.
5. How many fans you have on the Hyper 212. I just have one --- Pull.
6. How is your cabinet ventilation and cooling system -- fans, ducts, spacing, cable management.
7. Could you run it for Prime 95 -- 2 worker threads, and post a screen shot. Keep TJmax = 100.

Overall you seem to be in the safe limit for temperatures, you v-Core is pushing extra into the chips for the OC...so temperatures are up. But do 1---7 just to be sure and have a safe and optimized system.

Let us know..!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 19, 2009)

@ asigh 

Whats the accurate temperature of ur E7400 ?? can u tell ?? in IDLE & LOAD 

u told that u were getting 80c on Load with Stock cooler , then how HYPER 212 reduced 40 deg ??? from 80c ??


----------



## asingh (Aug 19, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ asigh
> 
> Whats the accurate temperature of ur E7400 ?? can u tell ?? in IDLE & LOAD
> 
> u told that u were getting 80c on Load with Stock cooler , then how HYPER 212 reduced 40 deg ??? from 80c ??



Of course I can tell the accurate temperatures. I use RealTEMP and Everest for monitoring. 

What you mean...HOW Hyper 212 reduced 40C.

It did..is it not what it is supposed to do...?

It now idles at 31-32C and loads to max 42C-43C.

Loading method: Prime95 (2 worker threads) : > 60 minutes.

TJMax = 100C

This is what was happening with stock cooling..it was a disaster. Once I get home..will post the same test with Hyper 212...do not have the screen shot saved on my imageshack account.

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/8681/cputest.jpg

And this is what CPU Hardware monitor was showing with stock...notice the v-Core..I lowered that to around 1.1V and got a 'bit' lower temperatures, but was not satisfied...so went for the Hyper 212. Will Post the new test results..to night...

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/2264/cpuhardwaremonitor.jpg

*You might say:*
That I did not let the system run long enough, to give the stock HSF a chance.

*WELL: *
I was all ready p****** in my pants and sh****** bricks when I hit 95C+ in flat 5 minutes...see the timestamps for MIN and MAX.....!!

************************************************************************
UPDATED
************************************************************************

In this is with the Hyper 212:

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/3877/hyper212realtemp.jpg

At full load am hitting a maximum of 43C and idle is a cool 33C in a non-A/C environment....!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2009)

asigh said:


> *This* is your processor.
> 
> Now..
> 
> ...



Yup, that one is my proc.

With stock HSF & three minutes of orthos - Everest ( Latest ) showing the base temp of 75C & the core temps were 61/63C ( Measured by Realtemp 3.00 )

Hyper 212 lowered them to base temp 68C & core temps 56/58C. ( 1 hour orthos small FFts test - stable )

I've secured the back nuts correctly 

CM nano fusion -  I always use 2 small rice grain like drops & it spreads well. Have checked it many times with other HSF & this one too as last night I removed the Hyper 212. Took a closer look to the HSF base & the CPU spreading area. They spread-ed well.

I've 2 120mm fans on hyper 212 & installed them correctly as shown in the manual.

I'm using zebronics bijli cabby. I've one 1200mm & one 80MM fan as front intake. 1 80mm fan as side intake.
1 80mm & 1 120mm as rear exhaust.

There is no obstacle in the area of fan intakes & exhaust & the cables are managed well.

Will post a screen shot of prime95 after I install everything.


----------



## asingh (Aug 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, that one is my proc.
> 
> With stock HSF & three minutes of orthos - Everest ( Latest ) showing the base temp of 75C & the core temps were 61/63C ( Measured by Realtemp 3.00 )
> 
> ...



Run RealTEMP, which executes the prime95, and post the screen shots, like how I did above. But do this all on stock. You might need to bring your v-Core back to normal, what ever it was when you installed the system.

If you do this..we will have a benchmark. If it is fine..then start the OC, and see the temperatures. Your temperatures will be on the higher side since you have OC'ed.

Waiting for the screenshots..!


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2009)

Removed one fan from the 212 & it's even performing well with only one fan 

I've extensively tested the e5200 OC on my It seems like the cpu goes upto 2.7Ghz with stock voltage which is 1.18V under load. But loses stability if you increase the clock speed any further. So after 1 months of test I've found that 1.26V is stable enough @ 3.2Ghz but it loses stability if I set the cpu to run @ 3.3Ghz. So 1.26V & 3.2Ghz us perfectly stable.

So if I run the cpu @ stock voltage with 3.2Ghz the cpu will not be stable.

You have asked for a stock temp measurement. Will try to post that later.

CPU : e5200 running at 3.2Ghz with 1.26V ( vcore ). I've set it 1.3V on bios & the Vdiff is .2V so the cpu idles @ 1.28V in windows & 1.26V under load. So vdrop is 0.02V.


Test : 1

*Ambient Temp 33C*

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/4196/cputemptest.gif

C1E halt state is enabled in bios setting so the cpu idle speed dropped to 1600Mhz .


*Ambient Temp 27C*

CPU Base Temp Under Load & Idle is 64C & 49C
CPU core Load & Idle temp is 53/55C & 40/44C

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/8742/cputemp1.gif


----------



## wasimakram (Aug 21, 2009)

hi 

how can we check overheating from the bios or somewhere. please explain





QUOTE=kaustav_geek;256296]Hi,

What about thermaltake? How much do 120mm and 80 mm fans cost now?

@ john_the_ultimate : 

How did you cut the blowholes in your cabinet?
Where do the fans get power from?Are there any leads on the mobo for additional fans other than the sys_fan?

Please notify the total costs incurred during the process.

Gracias[/QUOTE]


----------



## asingh (Aug 21, 2009)

topgear said:


> Removed one fan from the 212 & it's even performing well with only one fan
> 
> I've extensively tested the e5200 OC on my It seems like the cpu goes upto 2.7Ghz with stock voltage which is 1.18V under load. But loses stability if you increase the clock speed any further. So after 1 months of test I've found that 1.26V is stable enough @ 3.2Ghz but it loses stability if I set the cpu to run @ 3.3Ghz. So 1.26V & 3.2Ghz us perfectly stable.
> 
> ...



You temperatures are fine, and the HSF is doing a decent job. You have a OC'ed system, with extra juice going into the chips -- it will heat up.

No need to worry enjoy the overclock. Best I can suggest -- every 8-9 months, clean out the system removing all dust, and re-mount the HSF. Though if the room is dust free..then no need to worry..!!!

No need for stock temperatures, you seem to be in the safe zone.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2009)

^^ Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## Manickaraj (Aug 22, 2009)

Guys i have a xfx 4870HD card and it idles at 65 degree C. Is this normal?


----------



## asingh (Aug 22, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> Guys i have a xfx 4870HD card and it idles at 65 degree C. Is this normal?



Ya..that is fine...How much is it reaching during load....?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 3, 2009)

hey guys check this out ...I don't think this is normal temp for my proxy

*i27.tinypic.com/6rhi5z.jpg *i27.tinypic.com/1zez6lk.jpg

applied local thermal paste & also 1 extra local fan (below smps).

It went to  80-81 on full load (prime test) and idle temp does not goes below  44-45.

when I start encoding video It goes to 70. it is a problem I guys ..

can overheating cause because of smps. check this 

My config 

c2d e4300 (1.8 ghz)
kingston 2 gb ram
intel org. D946gzis
sata 2 seagat 160 Gb Hard disk
lg dvd writer
intex tv tuner card
1 Extra fan
Microsoft Keyboard & Frontech mouse.

*running all on 230 as written at back of smps (on red slide switch ) ...actually don't know what exact it is as it is 7-8 years old atleast.*


----------



## asingh (Sep 3, 2009)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys check this out ...I don't think this is normal temp for my proxy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should not get core heating due to SMPS. 

1. What type of cabinet you have -- how is the ventilation system.
2. Your TJmax seems to be set at 90C. It should be 100C. Change it in the application.
3. Are you running this in an A/C environment.
4. Are you on stock HSF

Your temperatures are all right, you can live it with...but should be 10C to be comfortable. 

Try reseating the HSF (make sure you see the pushpins on the back of the motherboard)

Use some good TIM. (Cooler Master/Arctic Ice). Also

Clean out the HSF so their is no dust in the fins.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 3, 2009)

7-8 years old cabby .. 
what is tjmax
no ac .. room temp may be little high
yes I am using my stock fan that came with smps
to check if it is properly back on motherboard have to unscrew mb from cabby but it looks very tight from front,
cleaning done (fan)

temp is ok ?

as intel app for temp start giving critical temp as soon it crosses 65-68

now just using IE 8 with 6 tabs , yahoo , 1 folder and 1 small utility and temp says 87


----------



## asingh (Sep 3, 2009)

clmlbx said:


> 7-8 years old cabby ..
> what is tjmax
> no ac .. room temp may be little high
> yes I am using my stock fan that came with smps
> ...




TJMax = Junction temperature maximum. It is the temperature when the CPU will start to throttle -- the CPU will start to run at lower frequencies to conserve power and not get burn out. You can read a more detailed version *here*.

In Realtemp there is a settings button. Set it too 100C.

You are running on the higher side. If you have to then you have to...remove the mother board and see that the pushpins are secure of the HSF.


----------



## jatt (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear frnds,
one of my friends pc was working good,suddenly its stopped yesterday,its cpu fan problem i think so,then i replaced that CPU fan with new one.but now the problem is when i start system boots good,but after 1min it shut down automatically.i also changed bios configuration to defaults,but not success please guide here what i need to check now.i will be very thankful to you.
configuration is>>2.66 intel chipset,80GB hard disk,RAM 512 etc.
with thanks


----------



## jatt (Sep 7, 2009)

plz give reply its urgent for me.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

jatt said:


> Dear frnds,
> one of my friends pc was working good,suddenly its stopped yesterday,its cpu fan problem i think so,then i replaced that CPU fan with new one.but now the problem is when i start system boots good,but after 1min it shut down automatically.i also changed bios configuration to defaults,but not success please guide here what i need to check now.i will be very thankful to you.
> configuration is>>2.66 intel chipset,80GB hard disk,RAM 512 etc.
> with thanks




Model number of the Processor please ?? is it dual core / pentium 4 ??

check the RAM ! if it boot i dont think problem with the processor , which RAM BRAND ARE U USING ??


----------



## jatt (Sep 7, 2009)

its pentium 4,i have already checked RAM,and also checked with different power supply.i think there is no pest on the cpu i want to apply and know about results is it right,please suggest anything.i will be very thankful to you.

with thanks
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
its pentium 4,i have already checked RAM,and also checked with different power supply.i think there is no pest on the cpu i want to apply and know about results is it right,please suggest anything.i will be very thankful to you.

with thanks


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2009)

Remove & Reinstall your processor Heat Sink. Before reinstalling don't forget to put a thin layer of thermal grease on the processor. Use good thermal paste from arctic or coolermaster. Rs. 250-400


----------



## ashnu_tnj (Sep 9, 2009)

my pc config is
intel 945gccr
dual core 2.8ghz
2gb ram
palit gt9500 -1gb  graphic card

now my computer suddenly gets restarting continuously after some time...when i saw the temp in speed fan it was
CPU:76(goes even around 95 and gets off)
Ambient :58
Remote:56
HD0:49...
GPU:50
CORE:50

so i cleaned my board,fan,heat sink,smps fan also...and i applied thermal paste also...but it didnt work out so i gave to a service person and asked to do the same..but still it was around same temperature...so i added one more side fan to the cabinet...after all these still i have the problem of heating..my SMPS is 450 watts...my service person says that this overheating is due to overloading of SMPS and asks me to buy a 600watt SMPS...is this my real problem...suggest me some remedy...within a budjet less than 1000 please....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 9, 2009)

^^
Get a Zebby 600W Generic PSU for 1.2k locally. Or get a Powersafe 500W Silver one for 1.5k. The latter one is worth giving a shot.


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

ashnu_tnj said:


> my pc config is
> intel 945gccr
> dual core 2.8ghz
> 2gb ram
> ...



Tell us exactly what cpu do you have ie cpu model number liuke pentium D or 8xx, 9xx series or Pentium Dual core like e4xxx, e5xxx series cpu ?

Tell us which brand of PSU do you have & exact model number ? Do write about it's +12V rails ampere like for eg. +12 - 19A.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a problem which is a too late to solve, but just curious to know what would have caused it.

The current system which I am running is (since 2003)

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (stock 2.13 GHz)
AOpen MK77MII Motherboard

512MB x 2 DDR 400 RAM (Transcend premium memory) ( recently replaced the failed dynet ram)

HDD : Primary master : 250GB Seagate Barracuda. (4 years old)
       Primary slave: 160GB Seagate Barracuda. (1 and half years old)

XFX Nvidia FX5200 256MB AGP 4x (5 years old)

Creative Live 24 bit soundcard.


Now my system ran very normally most of the times with no overheating. Except very recently like a week ago the slave 160GB harddrive started to be "stuck" and system would crash and until sometime it wouldn't recognise the harddrive. After that it'd work but again freeze when i used the drive. I managed to get the necessary unbacked data off the drive (70% was backup-ed before )

Now I noticed that the harddrive was running much hotter(by feel since i dont have any monitoring utlity ) than the primary, and probably killed the drive. 

I would want to know what could have caused the smaller and lesser used harddrive to heat up more than the other (which is more intensely used and also older...), and fail ? this is despite i have front fan on the cabinet which blows air at the drives with the back fan blowing out and with a top cabinet fan which also blows out the air.


----------



## janitha (Sep 12, 2009)

Xeno said:


> I would want to know what could have caused the smaller and lesser used harddrive to heat up more than the other (which is more intensely used and also older...), and fail ? this is despite i have front fan on the cabinet which blows air at the drives with the back fan blowing out and with a top cabinet fan which also blows out the air.



In case of HDD it is pure luck, especially nowadays.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2009)

@Xeno - Use some good temp monitoring tools liuke HWinfo32, PCwizard 2009 or HDTune
to know your HDD temps. If it's beyond 44C then you need to seriously think about better cooling.

Check your HDd for bad sectors and sacn your system with a good AV.BTW, post your cpu temp too. Keep us updated.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info  will download any of the utilities you mentioned and post the stuff.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is there any one here Experiencing the Heating problem from phenom 2 940 ?? 

asigh & topgear !!!

As i already i discussed with asigh regarding the heating issues of my phenom 2 940 , TOPGEAR i wana ask u ?? u ever saw temperature like this  ->

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/6053/desk1.th.jpg


My CPU temp - 35  is OK but Core temp is ?? like hell IDLE - 51 & LOAD - 62-64

wat to do after updating BIOS the CPU temp is reaching 62 IDLE & core temp is 70 idle ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, I am getting idle temps of 35-40 CPU and core 48-52. Hell should I even buy a CPU cooler as you are having probs even with the cooler on.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^^ Ya Techy ! i just forgot u r in this thread sry !

thats right wat non sense with the Temp i dono with prime 95 going above 65*C ??  BTW which Bios r u using ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Stock F1BIOS, no upgrades. Mine goes to like 65-70 on Prime95, Blend test.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Stock F1BIOS, no upgrades. Mine goes to like 65-70 on Prime95, Blend test.



Ha ha , this looks funny right ??  - As well as stock cooler & asus silent knight AL gives same temp ?? 

U just try with TRUE120 !! we ll wait for asigh & Topgear  , will they provide some information for US


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah... Looks funny for sure, but supposing TRUE 120 doesn't mane a difference, then what? 2.7k down the drain? 

asigh/topgear/desii/whoever enlighten us please...


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5850/statsy.png

Okay i used the hwinfo32 and got the following stats, I think 38*C for the 250GB IDE HDD is quite normal when .. its actually been running nonstop since last night (downloading stuff hence constant read write..) 

I think everything is okay with the system (which isnt turned off much except when there's a powercut )


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Yeah... Looks funny for sure, but supposing TRUE 120 doesn't mane a difference, *then what? 2.7k down the drain? *
> 
> asigh/topgear/desii/whoever enlighten us please...



Dont tell that , tears are coming out frm my eyes !  , Buddy u buy TRUE120 we ll see ??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ Xeno

Which processor r u using ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^At least I have some time at hand... Btw is there a possibility that the sensors are faulty?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ Finally i have to check with the infrared ?? u tried with that


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999, here's my system specs



> AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (stock 2.13 GHz)
> AOpen MK77MII Motherboard
> 
> 512MB x 2 DDR 400 RAM (Transcend premium memory)
> ...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Xeno 

Thats quiet normal for this proccy !


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, I thought so too, however  one of my "dead" 160GB harddrive heated much more than the 250GB, the problem is written in full in this post. Was just wondering what could have caused the overheating of that HDD.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Xeno said:


> Yes, I thought so too, however  one of my "dead" 160GB harddrive heated much more than the 250GB, the problem is written in full in this post. Was just wondering what could have caused the overheating of that HDD.



Hwinfo32 is showing wrong ! i tried many times it shows GPU temp as my cpu temp 

Try Everest ultimate edition for approximate sensor , nothing predict accurate unless direct infrared machine !!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

Hrm will try to get Everest Ultimate edition ..

or maybe I could use a thermometer and ask the HDD "Fever ho gaya kya ?"


----------



## asingh (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Is there any one here Experiencing the Heating problem from phenom 2 940 ??
> 
> asigh & topgear !!!
> 
> ...




Hey sorry for such a late reply...net was down due to the heavy rains in Delhi...!

Well....you temperatures seem on the high side. 51C is on the high side for an idle processor, and that too you have a Silent Night mounted as the HSF. But you have an OC'ed processor too, with extra juice going into the v-core. 

I would suggest the following:

1. Remount the HSF and clean all mating surfaces with isopropyl alcohol. 
2. Use a good TIM (arctic ice/cooler master fusion) People suggest using the 'one grain of rice method'. I do not have confidence in that. Spread it using an old credit card...thin even layer. Once you have mounted the HSF shine a torch perpenducular to the mating surfaces. No light should be leaking through.
3. Bring your system down to factory setting. Everything, including the RAM/GPU. 
4. Run PRIME 95 (using RealTEMP) with two worker threads and post the result screen shot here. (Prime95 screen shot) 
5. Now bring your system up to the stable OC settings and again post the screenshot. (Prime95 screen shot)

Also if you could tell:

1. What is the AMD listed vCORE range.
2. When you OC'ed did you lower the vCORE once you hit 3.5GHz till your system was unstable.
3. Is the Silent Night pushpin mount or screw down mount. I read some reviews but could not make out. Sorry.
4. What environment are you running the system at. A/C or normal.

Before hand I can tell you what to expect:

1. Your vCore was incorrect and is heating the cores. Too much going into the cores for 3.5 GHz
2. Your HSF was mounted incorrect.
3. You have a CPU which will always run at these temperatures cause of the factory build. It happens it times.

By the way am surprised that you are getting these high temperatures. I just OC'ed my system to:

CPU: 4.0 GHZ
RAM: 503Mhz. Cannot get the EPP 533Mhz since the multipliers for the FSB : RAM  ratio are locked. (with 5-5-5-15 timings at 2.1V)
vCore: 1.432V

Idle Temperature: 38C
Full Load (PRIME95): 61C
Environment: Non A/C

Do what I have suggested, and we can take it forward..!

ALSO:
How do I upload a image signature. I tried it from the user control panel. It uploads the image file, but it is not showing up in the posts..??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 14, 2009)

^^ BTW look @ the techlomaniac post down to me , same temp as not even 1 deg reduced , when i update the BIOS to next version core temp began to run @ 62 degree idle , nothing changed setting s ?? HOW now core temp is 51 updating bios then 62 how ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

No damngoodman999, I haven't tried infrared. Pls try what asigh suggested and let me knw.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually tried thermal paste methods like spreading , rice grain in center , pea method , five dots 

3 different types of thermal paste ASUS , Arctic silver 5, INTEL thermal paste 

@ asigh phenom 2 940 is 125W TDP , like corei7 is 130watts TDP so heat can be rush up 
i think so ?? 

asus silent knight AL is new cooler
 *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16835101019

Its like zalman cooler does the decent job ! 

Or i have to lap the cpu cooler ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

damngoodman999, try lowering the voltage of the CPU and see the lowest voltage where you get it stable. Then report as asigh said.


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ BTW look @ the techlomaniac post down to me , same temp as not even 1 deg reduced , when i update the BIOS to next version core temp began to run @ 62 degree idle , nothing changed setting s ?? HOW now core temp is 51 updating bios then 62 how ??



It should not...updated BIOS are more optimized. Your reporting software could be  buggy..or the temperature..probes are defective.



Techalomaniac said:


> No damngoodman999, I haven't tried infrared. Pls try what asigh suggested and let me knw.



Yes..please



damngoodman999 said:


> I actually tried thermal paste methods like spreading , rice grain in center , pea method , five dots
> 
> 3 different types of thermal paste ASUS , Arctic silver 5, INTEL thermal paste
> 
> ...



Please do not LAP it..no....! Will mess it up. It should be fine-- factory.

I meant was..what are the vCore range temperatures for the concerned AMD processor.



Techalomaniac said:


> damngoodman999, try lowering the voltage of the CPU and see the lowest voltage where you get it stable. Then report as asigh said.



Yea high probability it is a vCore issue. You have to bring it DOWN to the unstable limit...and then push it up a notch only. And test again...!


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2009)

@ *Xeno* -  you have not posted the temp of your your 160GB hdd ? or I'm mssing something ?

@ *damngoodman999* - do what asigh suggested you.

BTW, there are two type of temps for a cpu. One is cpu tcase temp and another is cpu
core temp. Your cpu's tcase temp is normal but your core temp are very high. Instead of using everest use coretemp. Run prime95 for an hour and post the load temps.

For eg. I'm getting tcase temp of 51C and core temps of 40 and 44C where the ambient temp is 29C using a e5200@3.2Ghz with 1.28V vcore @ idle. at load with 1.26V vcore I'm, getting 55 and 57C on cores and 68C on tcase.

As far as I know asus silent kinght AL is no that great cooler -vendetta2 2 is better than that though the temps you are getting not very bad. Do post the load temps as it's very important.

Here's pic of Phenom II 965 ( idle 1.39V vcore ) with 145W TDP @ stock speed of 3.4Ghz cooler with vendetta 2  ( the case temp is 38C )

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=19635

So there's nothing to worry about 


@ *Techalomaniac *- No need to worry. True can kick the hell out of every air cpu coolers if you use it with amd procs


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 14, 2009)

@ Asigh & Topgear 

Silent Knight AL is not big competitor to TRUE ! i know but u atleast there should be 3deg drop from the stock cooler does really make sense , not even a single deg dropped comparing to stock cooler 

BTW , i can post the LOAD temp honestly using PRIME 95 - CPU temp 52 & core temp 70-71 

Ok its 125 watts TDP proccy , the Vcore i set is 50% lower than the stock Vcore !! the stock vcore is 1.34 

The Bios shows 32 deg , updating bios then it shows 58deg ???

I just opened the side panel kept table fan near it , then the CPU temp shows 26 & core temp 40  ?? 

@ TOpgear 

The core temp will be always 10deg higher than the CPU temp !! 

BTW real temp is not working with phenom 2 proccy's


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ Asigh & Topgear
> 
> Silent Knight AL is not big competitor to TRUE ! i know but u atleast there should be 3deg drop from the stock cooler does really make sense , not even a single deg dropped comparing to stock cooler
> 
> ...




Hey..not doubting your honesty of reporting the temperatures. Only reason I wanted to see it via RealTemp cause it hand-in-hand loads your CPU+logs (visually) temperatures and differentials to TJMax.

Anyways..it is weird..that the Silent Night is not decreasing temperatures. What temperatures you getting using CoreTemp. Download this and tell.

Else if you have done all I suggested...then you can..

1. Work with stock settings.
2. Roll-back to the initial bios.
3. Or you have bad junction diodes on your chip. So they are reporting out incorrect.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 14, 2009)

@ asigh 

Take a look at this many of them are getting like this 

*forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=313164

*forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=319&threadid=107003

*forums.techarena.in/overclocking-computer-modification/1172339.htm

*answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090520014245AAFRdKL

*www.evga.com/FORUMS/printable.asp?m=100844953

**forums.hexus.net/hexus-hardware/166650-amd-phenom-ii-x4-940-temps.html*

*www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?p=6019533

Check all of them reporting same problem like me 

Asigh - the REAL TEMP will not work with phenom 2 processors !


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ asigh
> 
> Take a look at this many of them are getting like this
> 
> ...




Interesting. Many others are facing the same problem.

I understood in the post prior to this that Real Temp is not working so had asked..to use *CoreTemp*. Try this application, and tell the temperatures. It has a logging feature too... .CSV format.

Also can you post your stock temperatures/voltages -- no OC. (Please do this). This is really important to see the differentials. (if you posted it earlier..sorry...please do so again)

*************************************************
regarding prior posts
*************************************************

How in the world could you have an OC'ed core and be 50% below stock vCore..??? Something is not correct here.

Also if the addition of a table fan made such a huge difference, means, your HSF is not working correctly / not seated properly.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *Xeno* -  you have not posted the temp of your your 160GB hdd ? or I'm mssing something ?



THe 160GB disk is R.I.P  its just lying on the desk now.

random thought:
I was wondering if one could actually use a refrigerator's cooling system... I mean it sounds crazy but a refrigerator from the 2nd hand market doesnt cost much. Some of the air cooled cpu / hdd solutions are more expensive than these. On top of that a refrigerator doesn't really consume a LOT of electricity. Its the perfect thing to draw heat away from a source, and therefore, it'd cool a lot better.

Would it be possible to have the inner piping in a refrigerator taken out, with a compressor and a heat exchanger away from the pc it _seems possible._ Just have the piping sorted of placed on a cabinet's side panel, and have the compressor and the heat exchanger outside. If this works it'd be totally chilled .. I've seen prices as low as 2k for small low end refrigerators from kelvinator (very old ones) .. If the compressor and pump can be set to run at a lower setting it'd work out decent, since it probably will need like 1/4th capability to chill a cabinet than the refrigerator compartment 

Pro's 
-Refrigerators are quite reliable, esp the old kelvinator ones, I'd one which lasted more than 16 years.
- Can run 24x7. Without much power consumption, barely adds like 200rs per month when you use a medium sized refrigerator with the deep freezer and the cooling compartment at low temperatures, In a pc the temperatures could be set to as high as 20*C and the refrigerator would work actively for very less amounts of time and generating a very minimal bill.
- Possibly the tubing is tougher than watercooling counterparts. Afaik, there are copper tubing inside a refrigerator..
- 2nd hand market refrigerators are very cheap.

Cons
- It's more of a hassle to install as damaging the system would result in vapour leak which isnt cheap to refill.
- Maybe would cause condensation inside the pc.. not sure about this.
- Bulky so can't be used for LAN parties etc, portability is hampered.
- Compressor might cause a humming noise.

Any thoughts on this ridiculous idea ?


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2009)

Xeno said:


> THe 160GB disk is R.I.P  its just lying on the desk now.
> 
> random thought:
> I was wondering if one could actually use a refrigerator's cooling system... I mean it sounds crazy but a refrigerator from the 2nd hand market doesnt cost much. Some of the air cooled cpu / hdd solutions are more expensive than these. On top of that a refrigerator doesn't really consume a LOT of electricity. Its the perfect thing to draw heat away from a source, and therefore, it'd cool a lot better.
> ...



Yea..even I have thought of this..

1. Refrigerators run on phase cooling. So the compressor would not be always running, and the blocks will not get a constant cooling.
2. For sure condensation will happen where the coolant pipes are touching the computer parts.
3. Basically the fridge works on the concept of running the compressor for a while, then switching off. It assumes (and correctly so), that the food inside the compartment will not warm its self up. So energy is not constantly being increased within the fridge. For a CPU it is constantly getting hotter. 

But nevertheless, I did see some forum exclusively dedicated to this. Will try to get the links, and post her. It showed cabinets, with compressors embedded in them.....!!!!


----------



## rishabh9 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi! I too am facing over heating problems like many others on this thread. The CPU reaches 96-98 degrees!!  Please help me.

My system configuration is as follows:
AMD Phenom™ X4 9650
ASUS M3A78-EM - motherboard - micro ATX - AMD 780G
Corsair CMPSU-450VX
Transcend 2GB RAM 800MHz
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet
(No graphics card installed yet. Using inbuilt. Will be adding one soon.)

I don't have anything for cooling apart for what is provided with the processor and in the cabinet. BTW, I have added an extra fan to the cabinet. 
What should I do now, to lower down the temperatures?

1. Should I buy another cooling system? Please suggest some. My budget is 2-3K
2. If I add a graphics card, how will it affect the heating/cooling of the system? What will I have to do then?

Thanks!
Rishabh


----------



## Xeno (Sep 14, 2009)

asigh said:


> Yea..even I have thought of this..
> 
> 1. Refrigerators run on phase cooling. So the compressor would not be always running, and the blocks will not get a constant cooling.
> 2. For sure condensation will happen where the coolant pipes are touching the computer parts.
> ...


Yep, good points there. While I may not ever need this sort of cool it seems interesting.

The issue that the fridge will be always on is an issue. That'd result in a quick compressor kill. I just wonder if the thermostat could be set to a much higher temperature (cause max on fridge I know is like 10*C ) so that the compressor will not have to work that much to cool the system, after all we dont want temperatures below 15*C do we ? even if it runs at room temp it'd do just fine.

I know that it all could be solved with a tablefan instead of a refrigerator but meh, i have this science bug in me somewhere which is biting now


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

rishabh9 said:


> Hi! I too am facing over heating problems like many others on this thread. The CPU reaches 96-98 degrees!!  Please help me.
> 
> My system configuration is as follows:
> AMD Phenom™ X4 9650
> ...



How are you measuring your temperatures..?
Any OC...?
Did you use any TIM..?

The GPU should not heat the CPU...


----------



## rishabh9 (Sep 15, 2009)

asigh said:


> How are you measuring your temperatures..?
> Any OC...?
> Did you use any TIM..?
> 
> The GPU should not heat the CPU...



I read the temperatures from my BIOS setup.
I haven't OC my Processor. And pardon my ignorance, I don't know what TIM means.

I have found my self another problem. I use ubuntu and the 'sensors' package shows me opposite results! i.e. the temperature reading my BIOS shows for my MoBo, the 'sesnsor' app shows it for the CPU and vice versa ... now I dont know who is giving the wrong readings! 

O/P of Sensors:

```
it8712-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
VCore 1:     +1.23 V  (min =  +0.40 V, max =  +3.36 V)   
VCore 2:     +3.07 V  (min =  +2.85 V, max =  +3.66 V)   
+3.3V:       +3.25 V  (min =  +1.95 V, max =  +2.14 V)   ALARM
+5V:         +3.44 V  (min =  +0.13 V, max =  +6.02 V)   
+12V:       +12.74 V  (min =  +0.51 V, max =  +7.30 V)   ALARM
-12V:       -15.46 V  (min = -25.40 V, max = -20.49 V)   ALARM
-5V:         -4.70 V  (min =  -2.28 V, max =  -2.76 V)   ALARM
Stdby:       +4.73 V  (min =  +6.48 V, max =  +0.35 V)   ALARM
VBat:        +3.28 V
fan1:       3391 RPM  (min =   11 RPM)
fan2:          0 RPM  (min =   15 RPM)  ALARM
fan3:          0 RPM  (min =   11 RPM)  ALARM
[COLOR=Red]M/B Temp:    +96.0°C[/COLOR]  (low  = +30.0°C, high = +111.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
[COLOR=Red]CPU Temp:    +37.0°C[/COLOR]  (low  = -109.0°C, high = -49.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
Temp3:      -128.0°C  (low  = +32.0°C, high = +78.0°C)  sensor = disabled
cpu0_vid:   +1.550 V
```


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

rishabh9 said:


> I read the temperatures from my BIOS setup.
> I haven't OC my Processor. And pardon my ignorance, I don't know what TIM means.
> 
> I have found my self another problem. I use ubuntu and the 'sensors' package shows me opposite results! i.e. the temperature reading my BIOS shows for my MoBo, the 'sesnsor' app shows it for the CPU and vice versa ... now I dont know who is giving the wrong readings!
> ...



ooooooh...! Those are hot...man. Can you download CoreTemp application and tell the temperatures. Pick it up from *here*.

It seems you temperature probes are reporting incorrect you cannot have -ve temperatures...

Also see if you can get Lavalys Everest sensor readings..

TIM = Thermal Interface Material. It is the grease you apply between the heat sink fan (HSF) assembly and the exposed CPU core top.


----------



## rishabh9 (Sep 15, 2009)

asigh said:


> ooooooh...! Those are hot...man. Can you download CoreTemp application and tell the temperatures. Pick it up from *here*.
> 
> It seems you temperature probes are reporting incorrect you cannot have -ve temperatures...
> 
> ...



dude the apps you have specified are windows specific. And I use linux - Ubuntu... want me to run them using wine?


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2009)

@ damngoodman999 - Realtemp does not works with AMD procs so you only have to use coretemp 

Sometimes mid range 3rd party coolers does not affects the idle temp as even my hyper 212 is has not reduced my procs idle temp but it works as wonder on load temps 

The load temp you are getting is a bit higher - it should be between 60-65C.

As you are getting less temps when you kept opened your cabby _ i suspect it's all about bad ventilation inside cabby that is affecting your cooling performance.

BTw, what vabby do you have and how many fans you installed ?

@ Xeno - I just thought you got a replaced 160GB HDD so asked about the temp 

@ rishabh9 - what's your mobos temp readings ? 
CPU? MB ? Cores ?

BTW, update your mobo bios - you should believe what mobo bios is showing to you other than the sensor app.

If all fails then remount the cpu HSF using some good thermal paste.


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

rishabh9 said:


> dude the apps you have specified are windows specific. And I use linux - Ubuntu... want me to run them using wine?



Oh....yes..run them using more than one application at least to be sure.



topgear said:


> @ damngoodman999 - Realtemp does not works with AMD procs so you only have to use coretemp
> 
> Sometimes mid range 3rd party coolers does not affects the idle temp as even my hyper 212 is has not reduced my procs idle temp but it works as wonder on load temps
> 
> ...



@ rishabh9 : Yea forgot to mention this. Update the BIOS.

@ damngoodman999: did you inspect the HSF mount..like I mentioned...?..Which thermal grease you used..?


----------



## rishabh9 (Sep 15, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ rishabh9 - what's your mobos temp readings ?
> CPU? MB ? Cores ?
> 
> BTW, update your mobo bios - you should believe what mobo bios is showing to you other than the sensor app.
> ...



The BIOS shows the following readings:

```
CPU Temp:    +96.0°C  
M/B Temp:    +37.0°C
```
and the App sensor the following readings:

```
CPU Temp   :    +37.0°C  
M/B Temp:    +96.0°C
```
My worry is that the two readings are exactly opposite! 

I have already updated the BIOS to the latest available.

Any suggestions for the thermal paste to use?

Will try remounting the HSF and applying a new thermal paste, and update you guys after that.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry asigh for late , my monitor died yesterday gave for warranty : LG stupid

same core temp says 50 

then load temp on playing games is 60 , only when i use prime prime95 its 70

Then Asigh , even when i OC to 3.8Ghz the core temp was same 51-52 in idle ?? how cant understand - i downgraded to Stock BIOS , i asked gigabyte support , they told me real core temp is unpredictable , also my system / cabinet temperature is 30c i have LCD in the front , may be problem with the SENSOR there wont be difference from the CPU & core temp up to 15deg


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

rishabh9 said:


> The BIOS shows the following readings:
> 
> ```
> CPU Temp:    +96.0°C
> ...



Do not know what to say. Seems like your junctions are reporting incorrect, or are not compatible with non-windows OS. Coolermaster Fusion, or Arctic Ice are good TIMs.



damngoodman999 said:


> Sorry asigh for late , my monitor died yesterday gave for warranty : LG stupid
> 
> same core temp says 50
> 
> ...



Okay lets get this straight:
OC and non-OC during load your temperatures are same..???

You can have a differential of 15C going from idle ---> load, irrespective of OC/NON-OC.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ asigh look out these , this pic is OCed to 3.4 @ 1.33 V.core

 *img195.imageshack.us/img195/8508/ocdesk.th.jpg


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ asigh look out these , this pic is OCed to 3.4 @ 1.33 V.core
> 
> *img195.imageshack.us/img195/8508/ocdesk.th.jpg



Okay that is your system at idle. And at load you hit 61C..right.  

I think you are fine here. Did you try a lower vCore..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

asigh said:


> Okay that is your system at idle. And at load you hit 61C..right.
> 
> I think you are fine here. Did you try a lower vCore..?



No , the default Vcore is 1.33 & wat shall i do with we core .at stock Vcore i OCed to 3.4Ghz 

125 watts TDP so Vcore should be @ 1.33 ??


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2009)

Try lower vcore Voltages..and test for stability..?..then see temperatures..!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ ok , if i lower the Vcore if it still works - i say wen i reduce to 1.15 then if it works means then processor @ full load then will be any probs ??


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ ok , if i lower the Vcore if it still works - i say wen i reduce to 1.15 then if it works means then processor @ full load then will be any probs ??




Yes..that is what I have been saying..for so long..to lower your vCore...

Basically for over clocking:

*Maximum CPU speed + lowest vCore  + stability = Successfull Overclock.*

For example my system:

4.0 Ghz using 1.432V = stable = successful overclock...!

One has to increase the CPU clock via FSB change and supply extra vCore to the cores. 

...If you are pushing too much voltage into the cores you will get high temperatures.
...If you are providing too less voltage to the cores you will get a system restart or system lock up.

SO

If you are able to run extensive applications at 3.5GHZ @ 1.15V then you have done it correct. NOW check the temperatures. I am sure they have gone down.

Try with voltages lower then 1.15V, and monitor your temperatures..! Let us know..!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ i ll do it ASAP !


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

Asigh 

Just did it now , down to 1.18Vcore final below that restarting , but not decreased much only 3Deg reduced


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2009)

@ rishabh9 - your mobos reporting is waht you should believe. Remount the HSF ASAP with some ood thermal paste like CM Nano Fusion or Arctic Silver or MX.

@ damngoodman999 - have you checked your system for stability with such low v-core. run prime95 or orthos atleast one hour and do post the load temps.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ topgear & asigh 

Each Vcore is tested  

1.18 no stability 2 hrs prime 95 restarted 
1.22 hangs within half an hour Prime95 

1.25 stable only @ stock speed 3Ghz 

1.33 OCed to 3.4Ghz prime 95 2Hrs - 3hrs thats all time i had - stable Multiplier 17X 

*Asigh* i have doubt , do i want increase the NB voltage in the process to increase the NB frequency 
My FSB is 200 , its like frequency 5X,6X,7X - ok up to wat frequency do i need to increase @ stock NB voltage


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ rishabh9 - your mobos reporting is waht you should believe. Remount the HSF ASAP with some ood thermal paste like CM Nano Fusion or Arctic Silver or MX.



I still think there is an issue with the reporting:

1. CPU and motherboard temperatures are showing swapped at times.
2. They are way to high. 111C he would have burnt the chip.
3. Also his vCore is maxing to 3.36V. (this seems incorrect too)

@Rishabh Or it could be that..your vCore is set too high. You could lower it.




damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ topgear & asigh
> 
> Each Vcore is tested
> 
> ...



No need to change the North Bridge Voltage. Only change that, if you have OC'ed and are not getting a stable system. You could say it is 'fine tuning' the system. No need to do that as of now. Could you post a screen shot of CPU-Z..when the system is stable. I want to see the details. (vcore, FSB speed, multiplier being used). Am not being able to comprehend the full picture an AMD setup. (Sorry)

*Note:*
Not making this an OC thread, but have a feeling the OC is causing the high temperatures for our friend D.G.Man999.


----------



## rishabh9 (Sep 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> I still think there is an issue with the reporting:
> 
> 1. CPU and motherboard temperatures are showing swapped at times.
> 2. They are way to high. 111C he would have burnt the chip.
> ...



How do I set the vCore? and to what value should it be set too?


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2009)

^^
You can do it from the BIOS. Repeatedly press the DEL key (or what ever it is for your motherboard), when you start up the computer..this should take you to the BIOS.

Change the vCore to say: 1.2V. Commit the change, and exit the BIOS. Then check the temperatures.

*Suggestion:*
Could you update your signature with the system specifications. It is easier to understand. You can see one of our signatures for reference.


----------



## smasher (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a Quad Core Q6600 at stock speed 2.4 GHZ. On load it used to reach upto 80-85*C max. I recently read in digit that dust is a major problem of overheating so i took out the stock intel fan and cleaned it with a damp cloth. On restarting the temperatures soar to 100*C on max load. What should i do? The thermal paste was about 1mm thick or something. I'll post a pic if u need it...
Pls advice. Im willing to buy a new fan under RS 2000. Would it solve the problem?? or did my cleaning remove the thermal paste??
Finally will applying thermal paste solve the problem and bring it to normal??? (i.e. 80*C max that i used to get)
And where the heck do i buy Thermal paste. Hardware stores or Electronic or Electrical stores??? I went and asked in all the three kinds of shops for Thermal paste. Niether one even seemed to know what thermal paste is............  PLEASE ADVICE...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ Dude dont take to hardware shop --  re apply good thermal paste like ARCTIC SILVER 5 / MX2 

Thats enough


----------



## monkey (Sep 16, 2009)

smasher said:


> I have a Quad Core Q6600 at stock speed 2.4 GHZ. On load it used to reach upto 80-85*C max. I recently read in digit that dust is a major problem of overheating so i took out the stock intel fan and cleaned it with a damp cloth. On restarting the temperatures soar to 100*C on max load. What should i do? The thermal paste was about 1mm thick or something. I'll post a pic if u need it...
> Pls advice. Im willing to buy a new fan under RS 2000. Would it solve the problem?? or did my cleaning remove the thermal paste??
> Finally will applying thermal paste solve the problem and bring it to normal??? (i.e. 80*C max that i used to get)
> And where the heck do i buy Thermal paste. Hardware stores or Electronic or Electrical stores??? I went and asked in all the three kinds of shops for Thermal paste. Niether one even seemed to know what thermal paste is............  PLEASE ADVICE...



Why don't you check www.ebay.in. You will find plenty of TIMs there. And you have discount coupon then you may get good price too.


----------



## smasher (Sep 16, 2009)

i dont trust ebay..... where can i get it locally?????? where do i get the thermal grease??? thats wat i wanna know. Can i get it where i got my processer and MB???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

smasher said:


> i dont trust ebay..... where can i get it locally?????? where do i get the thermal grease??? thats wat i wanna know. Can i get it where i got my processer and MB???




Go to Richie street , u ll get there !


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2009)

smasher said:


> I have a Quad Core Q6600 at stock speed 2.4 GHZ. On load it used to reach upto 80-85*C max. I recently read in digit that dust is a major problem of overheating so i took out the stock intel fan and cleaned it with a damp cloth. On restarting the temperatures soar to 100*C on max load. What should i do? The thermal paste was about 1mm thick or something. I'll post a pic if u need it...
> Pls advice. Im willing to buy a new fan under RS 2000. Would it solve the problem?? or did my cleaning remove the thermal paste??
> Finally will applying thermal paste solve the problem and bring it to normal??? (i.e. 80*C max that i used to get)
> And where the heck do i buy Thermal paste. Hardware stores or Electronic or Electrical stores??? I went and asked in all the three kinds of shops for Thermal paste. Niether one even seemed to know what thermal paste is............  PLEASE ADVICE...



When you put back the Heat Sink  Fan (HSF) assembly did you apply thermal paste..??

If you did not..you should..take some Thermal Interface Material (TIM), and put a few dots on the processor top, and spread it evenly. Then place your HSF on top. I assume it is a push-pin type. Make sure, they all go in secure. They should each (all four) make a 'kataak' sound. That tells that the push-pin is in secure in the motherboard placement hole. Then check by trying to gently dislodge the HSF. It should not even budge a few centimeters. Also before applying TIM clean the CPU and HSF contact surfaces with isopropyl alcohol. Slightly dampen a lint-free cloth.

*Material:*

*TIM:* You can get it at any Computer Hardware Shop. I am sure Chennia has a area exclusively designated for computer parts. Like Nehru place --> New Delhi and Lamington Road ---> Mumbai. Ask for Coolermaster CPU paste. It is easily available.

*Isopropyl Alcohol:* Any chemist will have it.

*Image of TIM:*
*www.modernopc.com/store/images/NanoFusion_01.jpg

Let us know what temperaturs you are getting..post doing the above.

Best of luck.


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2009)

Xeno said:


> THe 160GB disk is R.I.P  its just lying on the desk now.
> 
> random thought:
> I was wondering if one could actually use a refrigerator's cooling system... I mean it sounds crazy but a refrigerator from the 2nd hand market doesnt cost much. Some of the air cooled cpu / hdd solutions are more expensive than these. On top of that a refrigerator doesn't really consume a LOT of electricity. Its the perfect thing to draw heat away from a source, and therefore, it'd cool a lot better.
> ...



As promised..*here* you go. A forum dedicated to extreme cooling. Check out the threads....!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ topgear & asigh
> 
> Each Vcore is tested
> 
> ...



Don't increase the NB voltage if your system runs stable as it will just increase mobo chipset temp.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> I still think there is an issue with the reporting:
> 
> 1. CPU and motherboard temperatures are showing swapped at times.
> 2. They are way to high. 111C he would have burnt the chip.
> 3. Also his vCore is maxing to 3.36V. (this seems incorrect too)



Yes. But the sensor app on ubuntu is not that accurate to report temps.
The app is reporting vcore of 3.36V which is just not possible. So tere is no reason to belive that app 

CPU's have two temps. One is tcase which amd only quotes on it's website
and the mobo ( I think correct ) and monitoring app on linux sensor is reporting ( though wrong ).

The other temp for cpu is core temp which reporting apps like coretemp and realtemp reports but amd has no documentation available on on cpu's max core temp so you would not see a value caled Tjmax when monitoring amd cpu's core temps using soft like coretemp.

Now rishabh9 mobo is showing tcase temp of 96C which us insanely high. it could be that his cpu's digital thermal sensor is bad or his heatsink is mounted incorrectly.

1st of all rishabh9 should update his mobo bios.
then
He should install windows and use core temp and post the idle and load temps and also post his vcore volts from his mobo's bios system monitor option.

That will fetch a clear pic for us


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ correct...

We can safely assume TJmax = 100C.

Also..what if Rishabh does not want to use a MS OS..?? Then what do we/he do..???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

Can anypost the Tjmax for Phenom 2 processors , i dont find it any where


----------



## rishabh9 (Sep 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> You can do it from the BIOS. Repeatedly press the DEL key (or what ever it is for your motherboard), when you start up the computer..this should take you to the BIOS.
> 
> Change the vCore to say: 1.2V. Commit the change, and exit the BIOS. Then check the temperatures.
> ...



I went into BIOS but didn't find any option where I can change the vCore! Is it by any chance under overclocking section? I didn't look in there ... with the current temperatures I am scared I might screw it up more! 



topgear said:


> Yes. But the sensor app on ubuntu is not that accurate to report temps.
> The app is reporting vcore of 3.36V which is just not possible. So tere is no reason to belive that app
> 
> CPU's have two temps. One is tcase which amd only quotes on it's website
> ...



@topspeed: I have already updated my BIOS to the latest. Thats the first thing I did when the system started showing me indication of high temperatures. 

I will install Vista on a separate partition and run those application you guys have told me... will let you guys know soon.



asigh said:


> ^^ correct...
> 
> We can safely assume TJmax = 100C.
> 
> Also..what if Rishabh does not want to use a MS OS..?? Then what do we/he do..???



Yeah what do I do then?  I don't have any issues in installing Vista, but damn Ubuntu must have something to help me out with all that support they claim off! I have searched their forums and documentations ... got no help yet.

BTW: Could the over heating be of some wrong connections on the motherboard??


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2009)

rishabh9 said:


> I went into BIOS but didn't find any option where I can change the vCore! Is it by any chance under overclocking section? I didn't look in there ... with the current temperatures I am scared I might screw it up more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes..the vCore setting should be in the Over clock setting.

Wrong connection = Computer not booting.

You cannot have high temperatures cause of that..unless your HSF fan is not spinning..and is connected incorrectly.


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Can anypost the Tjmax for Phenom 2 processors , i dont find it any where



Well even I was suprised to find this out...

1. TJmax is an Intel specification. I searched a lot and could not find any related metric for AMD.

2. TJmax (for Intel) is hardly accurate at low temperatures. Only when the delta to TJmax is small then it can be relied to be accurate. There is a comprehensive thread *here*, you can read this for more information. This article has been quite an enlightenment personally for me. Will have to be more careful, when advicing others about temperatures...

3. Here are two links which I found for AMD temperatures.* First* and *Second*.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2009)

@ asigh - Nice finding 

I know about the point 3 1st article - they are all showing tcase temps and ditto for the 2nd link.

The core or tjmax temp of amd cpu's are all based on guess work though 85-100C what we should take as the point

BTW, if anyone don't want to install windows then they may create a XP pe or vista pe disc and run cpu-z and coretemp or realtemp on that xp pe or vista pe 
But creating such disc is tedious as compared to just installing xp or vista 

@ rishabh9 - yup install windows asap and let us know.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> Can anypost the Tjmax for Phenom 2 processors , i dont find it any where



No buddy. AMD has not documented it anywhere.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2009)

@ Asigh & Topgear - thanks buddy 

BTW , still no solution y the core temp is raising for me , next week i m gona buy the another cooler !

I was thinking of buying Corsair H50 water cooler , but many reviews says it dont compete with TRUE 120 or Meghalems ??? 

Y ??


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ asigh - Nice finding
> 
> No buddy. AMD has not documented it anywhere and he tjmax of intel cpu's are all based on their laptop cpu's



Meaning..based on laptops..?



damngoodman999 said:


> @ Asigh & Topgear - thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how much does the H50 cost..??


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont like water coolers personally, but anyway, *damngoodman999* check out this solid deal for the H50 if you buying : Rs. 5750 + Shipping

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/corsair-h50-cpu-water-cooler-138094.html


----------



## smasher (Sep 18, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Go to Richie street , u ll get there !


Thanks... its 2 much damn far away and i was looking for a shorter way. But it seems like i have to goto richie street only


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2009)

@ asigh - sorry for the mistake ? I was posting on another forum. Corrected that!

I wanted say mobile cpu's don't have integrated heat spreader so their temp is all based on the TJmax only 

Intel desktop ( and mobile/laptop ) cpu's tjmax is factory calibrated but as temp monitoring apps can show intel cpu's tjmax I believe they have documented in somewhere unlike amd


----------



## rishabh9 (Sep 25, 2009)

@ Asigh & Topgear:

Sorry guys, I do not have an update yet, to give you guys, as I am out of town and away from my system at present. Will keep you guys updated.

-Rishabh


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2009)

asigh said:


> As promised..*here* you go. A forum dedicated to extreme cooling. Check out the threads....!!!!!



Oh dayum I missed this post :O ! 

.. crazy forum  Still reading those threads 

Thumbs up for the link  !


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems like i was even unaware of heating was a problem... 
nyway often playing movie and game in my lappy results in excess heatup.
Temp averages to 50+ and sometime even goes as high as 83 degree cel.

Gurus, please share your gyan and give this bhakt some remedy.
i have Inspiron 1420


----------



## Xeno (Sep 29, 2009)

Managed to run Prime95 (Torture test, only CPU stressing ) for around 5 hours and the temperature max that it reached at stock speeds were 59*C for my AMD Athlon II X4 620 (2.6ghz) Zero errors reported.

Should I OC it a bit and then test for the same time to see the stability ?
( also pointers for proper OC-ing are welcome )


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2009)

Yup, you should give it a hit but I think it will increase temp as it's giving 59C under load with default clock speed. Try running stress test apps for 1 hour to know the temp and run it for hours to know about the stability. Most of the time when you passed 1hour
it's just OK enough OC and BTW, don't forget to post your OCed show off's in here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121070


----------



## rishabh9 (Oct 7, 2009)

rishabh9 said:


> @ Asigh & Topgear:
> 
> Sorry guys, I do not have an update yet, to give you guys, as I am out of town and away from my system at present. Will keep you guys updated.
> 
> -Rishabh



UPDATE:
While I am away from town my brother has taken the system to the dealer from where I bought it. He says the sensors are screwed up and has agreed to replace the motherboard. Will be getting a replacement within this week.  
(Fingers crossed I don't wanna land up with another junk.)

-Rishabh


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ Wish you all the best


----------



## techie_85 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have amd sempron 3000+, when at idle it logs around 60 C, but during load, it reaches 110+ C , the computer shuts down too. Could this damage my processor?


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes. It definitely could. You should look for a good thermal paste like Cooler Master Nano Fusion and reseat the heatsink.


----------



## techie_85 (Oct 9, 2009)

I took the heatsink yesterday and cleaned it, but couldn't find any thermal paste in local stores, I guess i have to go to richie st,
Does anybody know what the normal temp is for sempron 3000+ both under load and while idle?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 9, 2009)

techie_85 said:


> I took the heatsink yesterday and cleaned it, but couldn't find any thermal paste in local stores, I guess i have to go to richie st,
> Does anybody know what the normal temp is for sempron 3000+ both under load and while idle?



Idle should be below 40 

Load should be below 65


----------



## techie_85 (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ wow, 
mine is idleing at 62c - 65c and at load it reached 114c, I have stopped playing games or running any other processor intensive application until I can get the thermal compound.

Also my fan speed at load is only 3300+, shouldn't it be higher?


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2009)

The fan speed is kinda OK. Just get some good thermal compound from arctic or coolermaster.


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2009)

techie_85 said:


> ^^ wow,
> mine is idleing at 62c - 65c and at load it reached 114c, I have stopped playing games or running any other processor intensive application until I can get the thermal compound.
> 
> Also my fan speed at load is only 3300+, shouldn't it be higher?


Fan speed is OK, get a good thermal compound, Cooler Master is available in general, Arctic Silver ones cost more and are hard to find.

CM Thermal Fusion 400 @ 450/-

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/5405/featured/top1.jpg?816669809

*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=5405

Theres also a cheaper variety available.

CM Thermal Grease for 200/-

*in.coolermaster.com/uploads/product/products_highlight/file1170055485629.jpg

*in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2301&id=4100


----------



## techie_85 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys, I would be going to Richie st this weekend, I'm sure thermal paste would be available there.

But wrt to cpu temp, everest is just showing 43 c, while at the same time cpuid is showing 70+ c , even the fan speed is different. Which one should I trust. All other sensor reading are more or less the same.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 13, 2009)

techie_85 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, I would be going to Richie st this weekend, I'm sure thermal paste would be available there.
> 
> But wrt to cpu temp, everest is just showing 43 c, while at the same time cpuid is showing 70+ c , even the fan speed is different. Which one should I trust. All other sensor reading are more or less the same.




U wont find Artic or MX2 in  chennai  - get CM fusion 400 which costs u 400 bucks .

i think thermal paste wont reduce that much heat from 112 deg , i think there is problem with ur case ventilation & heatsink installation .


dont panic of reading the temperatures from the EVEREST , CPUid these will not read accurate from the diode  ,  REALTEMP is best for reading temps but it wont work with AMD , better check with the infrared thermometer or cheap eletronic thermometer available for 200buck + .


----------



## skippednote (Oct 14, 2009)

wat do you guys have to say. The system temp remains alwaya like this. No improper shitdowns. 
*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/Fat.jpg


----------



## techie_85 (Oct 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> U wont find Artic or MX2 in  chennai  - get CM fusion 400 which costs u 400 bucks .
> 
> i think thermal paste wont reduce that much heat from 112 deg , i think there is problem with ur case ventilation & heatsink installation .



I don't think case ventilation is the problem, I have Zebronics Anti-biotic with 3 fans (+1 smps fan), it could be heatsink though, I'll try to reinstall it and see if that works.



> dont panic of reading the temperatures from the EVEREST , CPUid these will not read accurate from the diode  ,  REALTEMP is best for reading temps but it wont work with AMD , better check with the infrared thermometer or cheap eletronic thermometer available for 200buck + .


How do you check processor  temp with a therometer, should I remove the heatsink and place it in the processor  or place it in the heatsink itself


----------



## asingh (Oct 14, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> wat do you guys have to say. The system temp remains alwaya like this. No improper shitdowns.
> *i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/Fat.jpg



Please try RealTemp application. Speed fan is known to have issues recognizing the thermal diodes. Also what is Everest Lavalys showing.



techie_85 said:


> I don't think case ventilation is the problem, I have Zebronics Anti-biotic with 3 fans (+1 smps fan), it could be heatsink though, I'll try to reinstall it and see if that works.
> 
> How do you check processor  temp with a therometer, should I remove the heatsink and place it in the processor  or place it in the heatsink itself



See my response above.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ Real Temp won't work with AMD Sempron 3000 

@ techie_85 - Never ever run your proc without heatsink. To get proper temp get into the bios and look at the temp readings on there. Every mobos bios has some kind of system monitoring feature.

Re-enter in bios and wait for 5. Now again note the temp from system monitor. It will give you a fair idea about cpu load temp.

BTW, post back both temps.


----------



## techie_85 (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ I tried that,
At start the temp is around 63C and after a few minutes it reaches 100+ C, so I guess cpuid is correct.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2009)

^^ Yup, you are right. CPUID is showing the right temps.


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

^^ do not trust one temperature monitoring software. Get it cross referenced for sure.

@techie_85:
You have a serious problem, if you are hitting 100C


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup, even I don't trust one app when it's regarding to measure temps. I use everest ultimate, core temp an real temp ( running always in background ).

But in techie_85's situation as the bios and cpuid temp monitoring app is showing the same temps I think that the app is right.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

For *damngoodman999*,
Processor AMD Phenom II X4 940BE at 3GHz stock cooling. Motherboard: GA-MA790GP-UD4H. BIOS - F2. All other BIOSes gave me temps higher by 6-10 degrees and hence for me, F2 works.

This one is at stock 1.34V vcore. Also I started the HWmonitor app a little late, so the min temp is 61 degrees. Load temp measured by running in place large FFT's for about 3 hours minimum.

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/7373/capture20102009141500.jpg

Since the core temps are reaching 73 degrees max on 100% load, I decided to lower the vcore to 1.25V. Ran Prime95 for 3.5 hours and see the results. Max temp 65 degrees. Which I think is AMD's company specified limit for these processors.

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/3631/capture20102009205048.jpg

Further undervolting lead me to 1.216V, where temps are 64 max, but usually 62 degrees on full load. Under volting any further lead to BSOD after 15 minutes of prime95.

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/6526/capture21102009024939.jpg

Now, I am clocking my CPU higher through the multiplier. The stock multiplier is x15 and frequency = 200MHz. SO, 200x15=3000MHz=3GHz stock.

I clocked to x16 and got BSOD on boot at 1.22V, so I have clocked to x15.5. Will stress test and update by tonight.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

Super quick UPDATE: Black screen on running stress test at 1.22V, multiplier x15.5 = 3114MHz. Now back up to 1.25V and 3114 MHz. Stress testing.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 21, 2009)

thank u so much techy  ! 

techlo - Wow thats really high yaar !


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> thank u so much techy  !
> 
> techlo - Wow thats really high yaar !


What should temps be ideally for our processor under full load? We both live in especially hot/humid places and hence we get similar temps.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> What should temps be ideally for our processor under full load? We both live in especially hot/humid places and hence we get similar temps.



i think these temps are not correct !! 

may be sensor defect , AMD Phenom X4 9550 which i used before buying P2 940 , its 65nm procesor with stock cooler that cooler is normal AMD stock without heat pipes 

P X4 9550

temps are 
Idle 39 
Load 56 

But P2 940 is not meant to hiked this much temps - as gigabyte support told me that all 45nm AMD proccy's sensors are correctly detected & they told not to update bios for P2 940 on MA790gp-Ud4H motherboard , they told that if system temps are higher than the core temps then core temps will be always higher than the system temps so they told not to look @ the core temps they told to use the infrared sensor to calculate 

Techlo!!!!

Just leave it unless it gets restarted or Any BSOD


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

^HEY! I am Krow!  

Anyway, coming back to the point. I am uncomfortable with seeing my temp touch 80 degrees, sensor fault or not. Did you use infra red sensor to calculate? Any difference?

Right now, on 3116MHz @ 1.26V and running stable for prime95 10 hours. Max load temps 69, but usually its 67 degrees. Hot I know, but certainly lesser than the stock 79 degrees. I'm going to be OCing on stock via the multiplier only till I touch a max load of 79 as it is safe. Then I will buy a cooler (OCZ Vendetta 2 looks to be the one now as TRUE nonbalck is out of stock and I can't lap/mod any cooler).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 22, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^HEY! I am Krow!
> 
> Anyway, coming back to the point. I am uncomfortable with seeing my temp touch 80 degrees, sensor fault or not. Did you use infra red sensor to calculate? Any difference?
> 
> Right now, on 3116MHz @ 1.26V and running stable for prime95 10 hours. Max load temps 69, but usually its 67 degrees. Hot I know, but certainly lesser than the stock 79 degrees. I'm going to be OCing on stock via the multiplier only till I touch a max load of 79 as it is safe. Then I will buy a cooler (OCZ Vendetta 2 looks to be the one now as TRUE nonbalck is out of stock and I can't lap/mod any cooler).



OCZ vendetta 2 is good cooler , but see whether any difference is there ?? 

but buy the best thermal paste like ARCTIC SILVER 5 or MX-2


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

^Difference as in?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 22, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Difference as in?



AMD heat pipe stock cooler is equal to CM TX3 , so i dont think True or Vendetta 2 can reduce 20 deg less 

Anyway give it a try !!


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Well, lets see. One guy from Kolkata used Vendetta 2 on Phenom II X3 720 on some ASUS mobo and he got load temps of 40 degrees. I think the sensor must be faulty in the gigabyte mobo.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Well, lets see. One guy from Kolkata used Vendetta 2 on Phenom II X3 720 on some ASUS mobo and he got load temps of 40 degrees. I think the sensor must be faulty in the gigabyte mobo.



ya thats right sensors ! but running without any errors - wen u r going to buy new cooler


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

I want to buy today, but I am holding my self back. Let me check what OC I can reach, then I will buy a cooler to see the difference. I am still confused about the cooler. SBCCF is a NO as it installs well for some and not for others. Vendetta 2 looks nice, but TRUE Black also looks cool. The problem is that TRUE needs to be lapped/modded for best performance and Vendetta 2 is nicely within my budget.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> I want to buy today, but I am holding my self back. Let me check what OC I can reach, then I will buy a cooler to see the difference. I am still confused about the cooler. SBCCF is a NO as it installs well for some and not for others. Vendetta 2 looks nice, but TRUE Black also looks cool. The problem is that TRUE needs to be lapped/modded for best performance and Vendetta 2 is nicely within my budget.



As far as i have concerned Vendetta 2 is good & also Hyper 212 

SCCF is total waste dont go for that - get better fan for Vendetta 2 !!


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

No Hyper 212 for me, it is good no doubt, but Vendetta 2 is surely better. I think that is the one I will settle for. Now let me get a stable highest OC and I'll get it. Now @ 3.2GHz @ 1.296V. What is your vcore for 3.5GHz?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> No Hyper 212 for me, it is good no doubt, but Vendetta 2 is surely better. I think that is the one I will settle for. Now let me get a stable highest OC and I'll get it. Now @ 3.2GHz @ 1.296V. What is your vcore for 3.5GHz?



1.35vcore u can OC to 3.4ghz , use lesser vcore & more OCing 

ask asigh / topgear


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmmm... *topgear*, will reply when he is here tomorrow morning, as usual meditating on TDF. Well I am on 3.2GHz at 1.3 so I suppose 1.32 should take me to 3.4. What's your vcore and temps?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

There's no particular rule for vcore and OC. They all depends on trial and error method. 
You can reach 3.4Ghz with 1.32 or you may reach that speed with a little less or more of that vcore and do keep in mind that it's not a good idea to get the an idea about stable OC with stck cooler. Simply stock HSF is not sufficient for OC in hot climates. So 
you should 1st buy a good cooler and then you dicover of real OC will begin 

Before using hyper I was only having stable OC of 2.7Ghz with my e5200 but with hyper i can go as high as 3.6-3.8Ghz  but currently running at 3.33ghz as I don't need to run that proc @ 3.8Ghz always and 3.33Ghz is sufficient for ( though as of now maybe  )

As for cooler vendetta 2 is better than hyper 212 but the best bet would be TRUE 120 though the only catch is you need to buy a separate fan for that.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

But, does an unmodded/unlapped TRUE give better performance than the Vendetta 2? The thing is not only about the fan, TRUE (non black) is outta stock and I would have to get the black which is for 3.5k. I don't think it is worth the premium especially when people have achieved a stable OC of 4GHz even on the SBCCF in India (one is in TE). I think Vendetta 2 should do the job, but the temps are bothering me really. On stock, 70 degrees on full load is a bit too much, isn't it?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> But, does an unmodded/unlapped TRUE give better performance than the Vendetta 2? The thing is not only about the fan, TRUE (non black) is outta stock and I would have to get the black which is for 3.5k. I don't think it is worth the premium especially when people have achieved a stable OC of 4GHz even on the SBCCF in India (one is in TE). I think Vendetta 2 should do the job, but the temps are bothering me really. On stock, 70 degrees on full load is a bit too much, isn't it?



Dont belive in TE guyz sometimes , i ask one of them to post their OC & temps - then he escaped .

see its ur first CPU cooler so u must buy as for ur like - anything u like then u ll know about how cooling


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm... DAMN! Maybe I won't buy the CPU cooler after all. I need the cash for a pen drive. Cooler will have to wait some more time! 

thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

@ *damngoodman999* I am getting max load temps of 63 under prime95 after 8 hours @ 1.22V and 3GHz. Can you post a screenshot of your temps at stock speed and vcore (1.35V). Also I need a screenie of stock speed and vcore 1.22V, for both please use prime95 inplace large FFT's test and CPUID H/W Monitor.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

@ Krow - if you are not going to  highly OC the cpu then a Vendetta 2 or SBCCF 120mm edition will do just fine or even a hyper 212 - you can hit speeds around 3.6-3.8Ghz with those as as far as I know anything higher than 3.8Ghz is unstable for Phenom II X4 9xx models.

As there's no TRUE Plain 120mm edition available there's no reason to blow Rs. 4K on that. Instewad buy a cpu cooler mentioed above at around 2.5K and with the rest of the money buy a 16G pen drive 

The load temp of 63C with 1.22V vcore is fine for stock cooler So if you OC the the cpu you may hit 68-70C.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^^I hit about 3.2GHz stable for 24hrs with vcore of 1.296V. That's the max I reached without overvolting the stock 1.34V. Above the 1.30V, even if I upped the multiplier by .5, I got BSOD.


----------



## techie_85 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have some update guys, about 3 days ago I removed the HSF and processor from the MB, cleaned the HSF (again), kept it outside for a whole night. The next day I reinstalled them , I noticed that the temp has dropped by 10c, right now its idleing at 50 and at load it reaches 65 - 69, is that ok?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 27, 2009)

@ krow 

Sorry for late , little work 

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/2046/tempsp.th.jpg

i just only calculated in IDLE , for Load i ll tell straightly same vcore 1.26 Prime95 max Load  65


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

^Is that at 3.5GHz? or at stock?


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> But, does an unmodded/unlapped TRUE give better performance than the Vendetta 2? The thing is not only about the fan, TRUE (non black) is outta stock and I would have to get the black which is for 3.5k. I don't think it is worth the premium especially when people have achieved a stable OC of 4GHz even on the SBCCF in India (one is in TE). I think Vendetta 2 should do the job, but the temps are bothering me really. On stock, 70 degrees on full load is a bit too much, isn't it?




Do not believe in anyones quotes about OC, till you do not see substantial screenshots..smiliar to what we put in the OC thread here on TDF forum. 70C on full load with an OC, and extra vCore is fine...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Is that at 3.5GHz? or at stock?



no its stock speed 3ghz 

hey try to get some cooler for 2K no need more than that - i think Hyper 212plus should be enough & good rest spend for pen drive


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2009)

@ Krow - The cpu you have can hit 3.6-3.8Ghz easily. But as you are getting BSOD you might need to pump more vcore combining with better cooler.

@ asigh - I second you ( though I think cpu load 100% temp should be 68C max and lo85-90% load temp should be around 60-65C for AMD quads )

@ damngoodman999 - what happend to your asus cooler ? just curious to know as you posted that screenshot @ 3Ghz with stock HSF/


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

@Krow:

when are you getting the BSOD. Immediately on boot, or when you stress the system..?


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

^At stock 1.34V after I reached there through trial and error method (up from minimum stable 1.22V), at speed 3.3 or 3.4GHz BSOD on boot at both times. During my OC adventures and vcore playing time, I also encountered black screen a couple of times, when I kept vcore same and upped the multiplier by .5. What is the difference between blue and black screen? *asigh* Were you busy or something? Quite some time you had disappeared. 

*damngoodman999* Please reduce the vcore to 1.22V and tell me temps. I am getting idle 41 load 63. If you are getting lesser then its good news for me. 

*topgear* I'm trying my best on stock first. Then only can I judge the effectiveness of my cooler, right?


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^At stock 1.34V after I reached there through trial and error method (up from minimum stable 1.22V), at speed 3.3 or 3.4GHz BSOD on boot at both times. During my OC adventures and vcore playing time, I also encountered black screen a couple of times, when I kept vcore same and upped the multiplier by .5. What is the difference between blue and black screen? *asigh* Were you busy or something? Quite some time you had disappeared.
> 
> *damngoodman999* Please reduce the vcore to 1.22V and tell me temps. I am getting idle 41 load 63. If you are getting lesser then its good news for me.
> 
> *topgear* I'm trying my best on stock first. Then only can I judge the effectiveness of my cooler, right?



Do this...

Push the vCore to 1.4V straight.

And then start the CPU increments. Once you reach a comforatble speed, lower the vCore, and keep testing.

Was away for my sisters marriage to my hometown -- Mussoorie.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 27, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ damngoodman999 - what happend to your asus cooler ? just curious to know as you posted that screenshot @ 3Ghz with stock HSF/



Yes , i am using also i used my Asus silent knight AL cooler on the intel E7400 on my friends system with intel thermal paste it reduced 16 deg on load & 7 deg in IDLE 

With Intel stock cooler 38 idle & 56 Load 

With asus silent knight AL  30-31 IDLE 40-41 Load on Prime 95  

wats wrongs with the AMD quads , AMD support told that never care of temps  ?? so wat to do ??


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> Do this...
> 
> Push the vCore to 1.4V straight.
> 
> And then start the CPU increments. Once you reach a comforatble speed, lower the vCore, and keep testing.


I will try that. Btw, I am a bit wary of overvolting, so please tell me what I should be worried about/any precautions, etc.


> Was away for my sisters marriage to my hometown -- Mussoorie.


Good to have you back. This thread is just not the same without you around. 


damngoodman999 said:


> Yes , i am using also i used my Asus silent knight AL cooler on the intel E7400 on my friends system with intel thermal paste it reduced 16 deg on load & 7 deg in IDLE
> 
> With Intel stock cooler 38 idle & 56 Load
> 
> ...


That is really some improvement. I am skipping the pendrive in search of a cooler now. Decided finally and skipping the pen drive due to bloated prices. Will wait for 'em to fall and then buy the pd. For 2.6k the Vendetta 2 seems a nice deal, am skipping the TRUE for the lack of a fan.



Krow said:


> What is the difference between blue and black screen?
> 
> *damngoodman999* Please reduce the vcore to 1.22V and tell me temps. I am getting idle 41 load 63. If you are getting lesser then its good news for me.


Please respond to my queries guys.


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> I will try that. Btw, I am a bit wary of overvolting, so please tell me what I should be worried about/any precautions, etc.
> 
> Good to have you back. This thread is just not the same without you around.
> 
> ...



Do not worry, about the overvolting too much. You will get a BSOD if you push too much juice into the system, or it will not reach the desktop.

When I was OC'ing my system, even I did it this way:

1. Increase the CPU metrics.
2. Test.
3. Increase vCore.
4. Loop back.

Somehow this was not working for me.

Then I just moved the vCore straight to 1.4V. (My original motherboard out of the box started with 1.3V, which was way to high. So I was safe moving it to 1.4)

And then I started to push up the CPU metrics. And easily reached a comfortable level.

What all are you using for temperature monitoring. Do it in two phases:

1. Keep a constant temperature software on: Like Everest or CPU Temp in the task bar. So as soon as you hit the desktop, you can see the core temperatures.

2. Check it while stressing, using OCCT or RealTEMP. OCCT makes wonderful graphs, which you can analyse. 

Also try not to too much benchmark your CPU/System with what *Damngoodman* has done. No two chips are the same, always remember this. Even if they are from the same foundry and forged at the same second, there can be a difference........!

Thanks for the welcome back...!


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

@ Krow - Yup, Try to extract the max out of your stock HSF then think about the 3rd party cooler but do note that if you push the vcore to 1.4V and OC the cpu you should buy a 3rd party HSF 1st as it's a very important component for OC

Black screen occurs when you just can see the windows loading animation but after that windows never loads and blue screen occurs when you can see a GUI interface of windows ie most of the time after loggin into windows 

@ damngoodman999 - May be that's some lower binned part as I asigh has pointed out 


> Also try not to too much benchmark your CPU/System with what Damngoodman has done. *No two chips are the same, always remember this. Even if they are from the same foundry and forged at the same second, there can be a difference*....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 28, 2009)

@ Krow 

Bit work here ! sorry yaar 

Hmm Now iam using 1.23 Vcore @ 3Ghz stock speed - seriously dude u get the cooler ASAP then check the temps unless we cant guess which one is true & which one is not 

@ Asigh , topgear & Krow

Now i am getting PHYSICAL MEMORY  DUMP ERROR BSOD !??? i dono y RAM seems to be okay checked with another system , it happens only with WINDOWS 7 64bit RTM , as now only before that i dont only in the booting of windows .

error code 0 X 000000002 physical memory dumb ??


----------



## asingh (Oct 28, 2009)

@Krow:
Are you OC'ing that baby on stock HSF. Please, please do not. The domain you are divulging in, is risky. I feel like a fool advicing you 1.4V and all that. 

Be careful buddy....! When I had my stock, I did not OC even 1 MHz.

@Damngoodman:
Can you increase the NB Voltage on your mobo. Try that a notch. If persists then try a bit more juice in your CPU vCore. Slight more.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

I need to google up some spicy AMD OC guides it seems. Okay so here goes....


I was looking for V2, but it was outta stock. So, got the TRUE 120 eXtreme revision C @ 2.8k. How is the buy? 

Looking for a Silverstone 110CFM fan with controller for about 750 bucks, but really gotta save up for a month or two for that.


----------



## asingh (Oct 28, 2009)

OC it man....let us know...!


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

@ damngoodman999 - are you getting BSOD with stock speed or 3.5Ghz ?

@ Krow - Nice combo choice. Wish you could get it much earlier


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2009)

Can someone please link me to a good mounting tutorial for TRUE 120 eXtreme? I mounted it with backplate and Thermal Paste which came with it and temps are horrible. I'm sure it must be some mounting error. Idle: 44, Load: (Don't ask please) . I'm a full on noob at this thing.

Plus, I have not installed any fan, not lapped/modded it and most importantly, mounted it vertically.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

Krow said:


> Can someone please link me to a good mounting tutorial for TRUE 120 eXtreme? I mounted it with backplate and Thermal Paste which came with it and temps are horrible. I'm sure it must be some mounting error. Idle: 44, Load: (Don't ask please) . I'm a full on noob at this thing.
> 
> Plus, I have not installed any fan, not lapped/modded it and most importantly, mounted it vertically.



1. Which paste you used.
2. How did you apply the paste.

Did you tighten the nuts...really tight. Till you felt it was secure, and firm. What are you non-OC temps..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

Krow said:


> Can someone please link me to a good mounting tutorial for TRUE 120 eXtreme? I mounted it with backplate and Thermal Paste which came with it and temps are horrible. I'm sure it must be some mounting error. Idle: 44, Load: (Don't ask please) . I'm a full on noob at this thing.
> 
> Plus, I have not installed any fan, not lapped/modded it and most importantly, mounted it vertically.



congrats on ur purchase ! cheers 

use thermal paste like  MX2 or Arctic silver 5 , also consider Cooler master Fusion 400


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2009)

@ Krow - Congrats..I think you used the paste comes with the cooler ie Thermalright The Chill Factor 2 ? BTW, is it the copper edition cooler or TRUE extreme black ?

BTW, as asigh has told you you should tighten the nuts rightly. BTW, consult the manual for proper installation tips. The amount thermalpaste should be like 2 small rice grains.
BTW, search youtube and you might find some good installation videos


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 30, 2009)

When I play games like GTA IV,Street Fighter IV and do other some having works in Visual Studio 2008,Photoshop CS4,then after few mins my screen do blink and then nothing in appear in my screen,. system is running but nothing appear in my screen.and sometime my pc shutdown and dont restart properly..
And sometime I have to press 2-3 times power button to start system.....

Can you help me guys plz???? 

and Temp goes above 115C,while playing heavy game like Street FIghter IV,GTA IV

Date , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] ,

2009-10-24 11:26:30 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 115.0 , 100 , 60 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:31 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 114.0 , 100 , 82 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:32 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 111.0 , 100 , 73 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:33 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 113.0 , 100 , 85 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:34 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 114.0 , 100 , 90 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:35 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 114.0 , 100 , 86 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:36 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 113.0 , 100 , 48 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:37 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 114.0 , 100 , 87 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:38 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 111.0 , 100 , 58 ,

2009-10-24 11:26:39 , 749.0 , 819.0 , 116.0 , 100 , 41 , 

Need help???


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

@ *asigh* Thermalright Chill Factor which came with the pack. Applied it like I apply toothpaste on my brush.  I think I applied a bit too much and then spread it all over my CPU and the base of the TRUE. Applied it on the center only. Spread it with a plastic card that came with the Cooler Master "High Performance" Thermal Compound Kit that I had bought earlier. It didn't spread too well on the CPU, but looked decent on the base of the TRUE. Temps are non OC (that's why I'm worried). Tightened screws full at first, but then saw that my board was bending. Hence I loosened them a bit. Did not boot with the bent board.

@ *damngoodman999* Thanks mate.

@ *topgear* The manual is a bit less detailed as compared to what I wanted it to be, but I installed consulting from there only. I'll look up youtube and apply the paste as you suggested.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

*@Syaddi:*

115C........???????

How the heck is that possible, with a Hyper 212..? Your CPU is overheating and throttling and then shutting down, to save its self.

Bring your system back to all defaults. And please post a screen shot of a RealTEMP run.

Try not to stress your system -- stop gaming. Also you can refer to what I am telling Mr. Krow below.

*@Krow:

*Good, that you noticed the bent board. Remove the HSF. Clean all the contact surfaces using isopropyl alcohol on a slight damp cloth.

Then put a few drops of the TIM on the CPU head, and spread it thinly. Make sure it evenly covers the surface. Use an old credit card or something, then secure on the HSF.

*Understand the reason for using TIM:*
The HSF and CPU contact surfaces mate perfectly -- well almost. A few air gaps are retained. To eliminate a thin air layer --- very thin layer of the TIM is applied. That is about it. So when you apply the TIM imagine: You have the substitute a thin layer of air with TIM, try to apply that much. Toothpaste amount is *WAY* to much. But nevertheless, you can easily correct it. The danger is, if the TIM overflows into the side socket area, it will cause a short circuit, since TIM is conductive...........!


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 30, 2009)

that is my graphics temp not cpu....with hyper 212 plus my cpu temp is : 

*i37.tinypic.com/122ye06.jpg

and can you tell me why am I getting difference temp b/w 2 cores?


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems your HSF is not mounted correct, or uneven application TIM. There should not be that much delta between the cores.

Can you run the sensor test, and post that screen shot, once it completes.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

Asigh 

Spreading the TIM fully over the CPU brings better results than pee method 0r rice grain method 

@ Krow 

the thermal paste spread all over the cpu , was it there ??  wat about the fans do u fitted fans in the TRUE ??


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Asigh
> Spreading the TIM fully over the CPU brings better results than pee method 0r rice grain method



That is what I suggested too. Told the person, to evenly spread it using a thin card, but too keep the layer, thin as possible. It is used just to eliminate the air.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

asigh said:


> That is what I suggested too. Told the person, to evenly spread it using a thin card, but too keep the layer, thin as possible. It is used just to eliminate the air.



u r right !! which TIM r u using ??


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

I spread the paste well the second time, first time applied toooooooo much, second time as much as 1.5 rice grains and spread very well. Without fan, idle temp 43-46 and load temp 79and going above.

With my HDD fan CM 120mm 90CFM 2000rpm, idle=38-42 and load = 55 after 15 minutes prime95.

Gotta get a fan it seems. Recommendations? Looking at the Silverstone 110 CFM fan with controller for 750 bucks.

Thanks for all replies and patience.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> u r right !! which TIM r u using ??



I use CoolerMaster Fusion. It does not have a settle in period. 



Krow said:


> I spread the paste well the second time, first time applied toooooooo much, second time as much as 1.5 rice grains and spread very well. Without fan, idle temp 43-46 and load temp 79and going above.
> 
> With my HDD fan CM 120mm 90CFM 2000rpm, idle=38-42 and load = 55 after 15 minutes prime95.
> 
> ...



Yea, they seem good now. Do an OCCT burn now....!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

Krow said:


> I spread the paste well the second time, first time applied toooooooo much, second time as much as 1.5 rice grains and spread very well. Without fan, idle temp 43-46 and load temp 79and going above.
> 
> With my HDD fan CM 120mm 90CFM 2000rpm, idle=38-42 and load = 55 after 15 minutes prime95.
> 
> ...



cooler master CFM90 2000RPM fan is enough , also post ur CPU-Z hardware monitor screen shots for core temps !!


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/239/capture30102009163313.jpg


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

@Krow:

Please could you tell the fan placement, and cooling logic you are using, for your whole system..too..? Which cabinet. Update your signature man --- your a vintage guy here...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

@ krow 

yes update ur system config in SIGNATURE

Hey dont enable Cool & Quiet in the bios , the sensors will not detect correctly - if u overclock the C&Q automatically disables it . 

then the sensor will not detect correctly , check the power option in the Control panel if XP keep it desktop computer / windows 7 means balanced power 

dont keep it in minimal power configuration


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm... closed my cabinet with the TRUE on! WTH! I thought that was not possible. So what I had was one bcak cabinet fan (stock). I had bought the CM 90CFM for my HDD's and it kept them really cool. So, since my TRUE was killing my CPU, I remounted the TRUE horizontally and then I placed the fan in it. No need for fan clips as the fan slots nicely into the TRUE.

*asigh* Lol man, I am hardly 7 months on the forum, too young to be called vintage, don't you think? 

Honoured both your requests.  Siggy updated. If you need anything more, lemme know.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

Krow said:


> Hmmm... closed my cabinet with the TRUE on! WTH! I thought that was not possible. So what I had was one bcak cabinet fan (stock). I had bought the CM 90CFM for my HDD's and it kept them really cool. So, since my TRUE was killing my CPU, I remounted the TRUE horizontally and then I placed the fan in it. No need for fan clips as the fan slots nicely into the TRUE.
> 
> *asigh* Lol man, I am hardly 7 months on the forum, too young to be called vintage, don't you think?
> 
> Honoured both your requests.  Siggy updated. If you need anything more, lemme know.



Well you have done a ton of posts, so that qualifies you to be vintage.

Okay you have one fan for exhaust at the back. What you have for intake...?
Try to put a 120mm for intake and exhaust.

You have the Elite 334, so would suggest the following:

1. Put the back fan as exhaust x 120MM
2. Put the front fan (HDD area) and intake x 120MM
3. Remove the Air duct on the side panel,mount and intake x 90MM

Mount all fans with filters, I made this mistake, and my umpteen fans are pulling in dust.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

@ Aish 

CM elite 334 cannot do any push pull technique on the cabinet . it smaller than CM690

@ Krow 

Dude i think there is problem with Sensors in the phenom 2 CPU's , many of them are getting 0 degree idle 7 degree on load - u believe it ?? 

dont worry just oVerclock urself to 4Ghz  any see any BSOD is there i dont think any !! 

Get MX 2 / Arctic silver 5 and Overclock


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

Can he not put an intake in the front, seems...so.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 30, 2009)

asigh said:


> It seems your HSF is not mounted correct, or uneven application TIM. There should not be that much delta between the cores.
> 
> Can you run the sensor test, and post that screen shot, once it completes.



wt is HSF,TIM???


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ 

HSF = Heat Sink and Fan
TIM = Thermal Interface material (the guck you put between the CPU head and the HSF)


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 30, 2009)

Thnx ,but I m not able to do sensor test,when I start sensor test or start my pc ,after few minutes my screen goes blank,pc shut down and dont restart properly...then I hv to w8 from 2-3 hr to it cool down to run properly....wt is the problem guys???


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay......"calling Houston...we have a problem".........!

You are able to boot into the desktop normally right, only when you stress the system, you get the above mentioned problem..?

1. Reset the BIOS to all defaults from within the BIOS.
2. Reset the CMOS by pulling out the battery for 3-4 minutes, with the PSU/UPS off.
3. Try 1 x 1 GB stick. (alternate the sticks -- but one stick)
4. Reseat the Hyper 212 properly.
5. Give me your address -- will come over. 

You should have got 2 x 2GB DIMMS. With 4 slots full, it becomes difficult to OC, usually the case for P45 chipsets. 

Do the above one-by-one, and report back. After each change, try to stress it.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 30, 2009)

If I want to sell my 4x1GB DDR2 RAM 667MHz and get 2x2GB DIMM... wht will be the price of 4x1GB DDR2 for sale???


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> If I want to sell my 4x1GB DDR2 RAM 667MHz and get 2x2GB DIMM... wht will be the price of 4x1GB DDR2 for sale???



Honestly do not know. What I can suggest:

1. See if any friend will want to buy them for 50% the price you got. Show the invoice.
2. Go to good old Nehru Place and try your luck. Getting 50% of the original value is a good ballpark figure to start at.

But, would suggest to get your system stable with 1 x 1GB stick. Do not do any OC. Once it is stable, get 2 x 2GB fast RAM sticks (1066Mhz) and test them at JEDEC#1,JEDEC#1, and then OC them to EPP. *

BUT GET A STABLE STOCK SYSTEM FIRST.*


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 30, 2009)

*@asigh*... one question wt is JEDEC and EPP???


----------



## janitha (Oct 30, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> wt is HSF,TIM???



Edited, sorry, didn't notice it was posted earlier.


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> *@asigh*... one question wt is JEDEC and EPP???





sxyadii said:


> *@asigh*... one question wt is JEDEC and EPP???



Hey so sorry about these short forms.

*JEDEC:* It is the standard defined for memory to be run at. It is defined by *J*oint *E*lectron *D*evice *E*ngineering *C*ouncil(s). It tells what speeds and voltage ratings are standard for the memory. It is burnt into the memory module, and software recognizes it. So this means: that to run *THIS* memory at standard performance *THESE* settings should be used. It also means, that the memory has been tested and certified to run at these settings by the respective manufacturer.

*EPP:* This stands for enhanced performance profile.  This translates to the 'OC' of the memory. This would be the fastest speed the memory can be run at *AND* which has also been tested by the manufacturer.

My RAM JEDEC and EPP setting are like this.
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/2857/jedecepp.jpg

Hope this helps..!


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2009)

@ Krow - what temps ( idle and load ) you are getting after mounting the cooler horizontally ? 

For TIM application I use this method : just put 1-2 small rice grain like drop on the top of the cpu. After that mount the HSF. The pressure of the HSF and the heat generated by the cpu will spread the TIM well. BTW, After mounting the HSF turn your machine for atleast half an hour 

@ sxyadii - load bios default settings. disable all power saving options for cpu like C1E, EIST in bios. Just keep enable TM2 though. Remount the HSF. I think your cpu is overheating at load. So it's shutting down.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 31, 2009)

help me in removing thermal paste from cpu???


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> help me in removing thermal paste from cpu???



Get some isopropyl alcohol from a chemist. Slightly dampen a cloth with this liquid, and gently rub off the TIM. Or you can use ear-buds dipped in the same liquid.

Be careful, that non should drop into the socket area.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 31, 2009)

how much it cost?


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2009)

^^
100ML = RS45.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2009)

@ sxyadii

isopropyl alcohol are not there with many chemist now a days - so get acetone !


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ sxyadii
> 
> isopropyl alcohol are not there with many chemist now a days - so get acetone !




It is easily available. It is used a lot for non-invasive equipment sanitization.

Acetone is too strong buddy. Might corrode the CPU header/HSF contact.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 31, 2009)

I got from chemist Ciprit(Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol)...is it fine??


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

asigh said:


> Well you have done a ton of posts, so that qualifies you to be vintage.


Okay. Agreed. 


> Okay you have one fan for exhaust at the back. What you have for intake...?
> Try to put a 120mm for intake and exhaust.
> 
> You have the Elite 334, so would suggest the following:
> ...


I had the HDD fan, which I put on top of the TRUE, for nice cooling, but now HDD's are touching 47 and 41, so gotta replace the fan where it was. You can only put one 80mm on the side, 90mm will be a bit too large I think... I mostly am wrong though.



> Mount all fans with filters, I made this mistake, and my umpteen fans are pulling in dust.


Tell me more about filters as I dunno anything about them. Which one's to buy, how much to pay, links too please. 


damngoodman999 said:


> @ Aish
> 
> CM elite 334 cannot do any push pull technique on the cabinet . it smaller than CM690


Yes, we can do push pull. Push out is at the back 120mm, pull in at the front bottom 120mm.


> @ Krow
> 
> Dude i think there is problem with Sensors in the phenom 2 CPU's , many of them are getting 0 degree idle 7 degree on load - u believe it ??
> 
> ...


Not changing the thermal paste, but getting a great fan for TRUE. OC is later sure, after I finish this project of video editing (going on now). I choose to believe my sensors for now. I want to be on the safer side, don't I? 



asigh said:


> Can he not put an intake in the front, seems...so.


I can and I already had, but now gotta buy fan for TRUE.



topgear said:


> @ Krow - what temps ( idle and load ) you are getting after mounting the cooler horizontally ?


idle 38-42 and load under intel burn test max 57. Closed cabinet temps are higher though, by about 3-5 degrees either way.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 31, 2009)

can you suggest me a good thermal paste ???/


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 1, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> can you suggest me a good thermal paste ???/



best thermal paste is ARCTIC SILVER 5 & MX-2 & COOLER MASTER FUSION 400


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2009)

@sxyadii:
Coolermaster Fusion is a good TIM. I am using that. It also does not have a settle in period. Also the other ones mentioned by DGM are nice.

@Krow:
It seems you are good to go. Just do the following. Put the 120MM pull and push fans. It will keep a clean circulation path. Forget about the side panel fan if you want. Remove that stupid air duct. I doubt it does any good.

You can get fan filters in most computer shops. It is put between the mesh and the fan. It prevents dust from crossing into the cabinet. Though if your system is in an a/c room no need for filters. 

Show us an OCCT burn test...please. At least 30 mins. Not doubting you..wanna see.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2009)

+1 for CM Nano Fusion  I already applied it for 10 times and still some paste left 

@ krow - The temps are just fine. Are you running your proc at stock speed ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

asigh said:


> @Krow:
> It seems you are good to go. Just do the following. Put the 120MM pull and push fans. It will keep a clean circulation path. Forget about the side panel fan if you want. Remove that stupid air duct. I doubt it does any good.


Removed the air duct first thing as with it, the TRUE will NOT fit in my Elite-334. Could you recommend side panel performance fans? I'll buy one later on.


> You can get fan filters in most computer shops. It is put between the mesh and the fan. It prevents dust from crossing into the cabinet. Though if your system is in an a/c room no need for filters.


Its not in an A/C room and will probably never be. How much to pay for a fan filter? What all should I look for before buying it? Any brands you might want to recommend?



> Show us an OCCT burn test...please. At least 30 mins. Not doubting you..wanna see.


I downloaded OCCT yesterday, I will do the test by today evening, I will post it then. I recommend you guys do an Intel Burn Test (Linpack) of your OC's. It is the most stressful method of your OC testing and also gets completed within half an hour max.



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> The temps are just fine. Are you running your proc at stock speed ?


Yup, I'm @ stock. Hmmm... Want to lower them further and that's why gonna buy a GREAT fan.

@ *ALL*: Here's what I'm considering :

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/do-fans-104202.html

Please help me choose from among these fans. I am looking at the Scythe Ultra Kaze as @ 133CFM for 875 bucks looks VFM to me. I'm open to all views though.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2009)

^^
Not sure about the price for a FAN filter, but max Rs. 120-150 should be fine. Coolermaster makes fan filters.

Intel Burn test never seems to run on my sytem --- it always causes it to crash. So I make do with OCCT and Prime95. Even Furmark burns the pants of the system. 

Krow, not sure how to advice about the fans. I just go for 120mm Coolermaster fans. HEY, what GPU you have. Cannot see it in your signature.

When will you try a small OC, and test the TRUE.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you should try on a lower clock as it is the ultimate test. With a push pull config today I Intel Burn Tested my system with maximum RAM, temps never above 55 degrees. Used the stock cabinet fan as second fan. 

I don't have a GPU. Using onboard GFX, which is very good IMO. Not for hardcore gamers, but for casual gamers like myself, it is great. 

My system survived prime95 for 24 hours at max 54 degrees. Not OCing now, but I will after I get a good fan.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2009)

Krow said:


> I think you should try on a lower clock as it is the ultimate test. With a push pull config today I Intel Burn Tested my system with maximum RAM, temps never above 55 degrees. Used the stock cabinet fan as second fan.
> 
> I don't have a GPU. Using onboard GFX, which is very good IMO. Not for hardcore gamers, but for casual gamers like myself, it is great.
> 
> My system survived prime95 for 24 hours at max 54 degrees. Not OCing now, but I will after I get a good fan.





Krow said:


> I think you should try on a lower clock as it is the ultimate test. With a push pull config today I Intel Burn Tested my system with maximum RAM, temps never above 55 degrees. Used the stock cabinet fan as second fan.
> 
> I don't have a GPU. Using onboard GFX, which is very good IMO. Not for hardcore gamers, but for casual gamers like myself, it is great.
> 
> My system survived prime95 for 24 hours at max 54 degrees. Not OCing now, but I will after I get a good fan.




There is a general rule of law:
*"IF THY HAS NON STOCK HSF --- THEN THOUGH SHALT OC CPU ASAP"*

Why wait man. Rip it....!

Regarding Intel Burn Test:
It does not crash my system during stress test. It causes it to crash, as soon as I launch it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

@ krow - looking at the cfm rating the fan you selected ie Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812-3000 is a steal. Go, get that without thinking twice. 3000 RPM fan with 133.6CFM airflow at Rs. 875 is just a steal.


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

@ *asigh* Waiting for a nice fan man... My expenditure elsewhere is increasing, so gotta wait. Don't wanna OC with high temps. 

@ *topgear* Just what I felt, but I saw a deal somewhere on TE for Silverstone 110 CFM 2000 RPM @ 790 bucks with controller, so when I don't need the fan to run at high speed, I can reduce it to lower ones as the noise might get to head sometimes. The Scythe Ultra is 45 dBA, which is too much considering that it will run always at same speed.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2009)

I always prioritize cooling over noise and 45dba is just bearable enough for me 

Here take a look at this list and see how much noise you can tolerate 
*www.sengpielaudio.com/TableOfSoundPressureLevels.htm


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 6, 2009)

I hav zebronics peace. It shows cabinet temp. on  LCD display.
Is it possible to c tat value by any software. And its 120 mm fan is temp. controlled. Can i mak it on by software.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

ruturaj3 said:


> I hav zebronics peace. It shows cabinet temp. on  LCD display.
> Is it possible to c tat value by any software. And its 120 mm fan is temp. controlled. Can i mak it on by software.



no its not possible at all ,


----------



## mannrak2003 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi I have Zebronics Bijli cabinet.anybody knows the CFM values of the 80 mm fans and the 120mm fans shipped with the Bijli cabinet ?  I plan to install another 120-mm fan on the back side of the cabinet.I read somewhere that the CFM values shoud match for both the intake and exhaust fans.Thats why.
  Another doubt.I am using Battery Care to check CPU temps.My Q8200 shows 65-66 degree C at idle .Is it normal?If not what remedial action should be taken?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

mannrak2003 said:


> Hi I have Zebronics Bijli cabinet.anybody knows the CFM values of the 80 mm fans and the 120mm fans shipped with the Bijli cabinet ?  I plan to install another 120-mm fan on the back side of the cabinet.I read somewhere that the CFM values shoud match for both the intake and exhaust fans.Thats why.
> Another doubt.I am using Battery Care to check CPU temps.My Q8200 shows 65-66 degree C at idle .Is it normal?If not what remedial action should be taken?



65-66 idle is sure not good !
use good thermal paste & ventilation in the cabinet 

u can get Cooler master 80CFM 120MM fan put in the side panel


----------



## mannrak2003 (Nov 6, 2009)

Please give me a more specific reply. Which paste to use .How to provide good ventilation inside the Zebronics Bijli cabinet? Should i replace the fans shipped with the cabinet? Again whats the CFM for those fans?
How to remove the front side Blue fan?It is inaccessible .those fans CFM should be balanced,right?which model no:s   of 120 mm and 80 mm fans do TD-ians recommend?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

mannrak2003 said:


> Please give me a more specific reply. Which paste to use .How to provide good ventilation inside the Zebronics Bijli cabinet? Should i replace the fans shipped with the cabinet? Again whats the CFM for those fans?
> How to remove the front side Blue fan?It is inaccessible .those fans CFM should be balanced,right?which model pf 120 mm and 80 mm fans do TD-ians recommend?



As for thermal paste - Arctic Silver 5 , MX-2 & Cooler master fusion are good TIM - thermal interface materiel 

u no need to remove the front fan add a 120MM fan in the back of the cabinet for exhaust and in the side panel straight to processor HSf - add the cooler master 120MM fan for air intake 

the front side fan is for air intake so leave it


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

ruturaj3 said:


> I hav zebronics peace. It shows cabinet temp. on  LCD display.
> Is it possible to c tat value by any software. And its 120 mm fan is temp. controlled. Can i mak it on by software.



Yes you can do it. You can get a temperature monitoring device, which connects a DIODE to the system (anywhere), and the temperature is reported on a LCD. Multiple DIODES can be set.



mannrak2003 said:


> Hi I have Zebronics Bijli cabinet.anybody knows the CFM values of the 80 mm fans and the 120mm fans shipped with the Bijli cabinet ?  I plan to install another 120-mm fan on the back side of the cabinet.I read somewhere that the CFM values shoud match for both the intake and exhaust fans.Thats why.
> Another doubt.I am using Battery Care to check CPU temps.My Q8200 shows 65-66 degree C at idle .Is it normal?If not what remedial action should be taken?



Never heard of Battery Care. Can you post temperatures using RealTEMP. Do the senson test, and run PRIME95 two worker threads. Post a screen shot of the log which is generated.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

^I think he should run Intel Burn Test as it will give the max temps.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> Yes you can do it. You can get a temperature monitoring device, which connects a DIODE to the system (anywhere), and the temperature is reported on a LCD. Multiple DIODES can be set.
> .



no he want to control the fan speed by software with power pin - how can u plug power pin in to mobo ??

he need to get the 120MM fan with system connect pin


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> no he want to control the fan speed by software with power pin - how can u plug power pin in to mobo ??
> 
> he need to get the 120MM fan with system connect pin



Not familiar with his cabinet. Where exactly is that fan attached, and how is it responding to the temperature gradient...?? If it is a 3-PIN 120mm, then it should have software control available -- provided the software recognizes the header on the motherboard.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> Not familiar with his cabinet. Where exactly is that fan attached, and how is it responding to the temperature gradient...?? If it is a 3-PIN 120mm, then it should have software control available -- provided the software recognizes the header on the motherboard.



it has 2 LED fans one is 90mm which is mounted straight to grphics card then another above it 120MM both r power pin not 3/4 pin mobo connector 

picture  of the cabinet 

*media.photobucket.com/image/zebronics peace/joeldsouza/DSC00727.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

^^ Then why the hell is *ruturaj*, saying that the damn fan is temperature controlled. Or he wants it temperature controlled...? Having difficulty understanding his english specially with the short-forms..?

So both the fans are connected via Molex..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 7, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ Then why the hell is *ruturaj* the damn fan is temperature controlled. Or he wants it temperature controlled. Having difficulty understanding his english specially with the short-forms..?
> 
> So both the fans are connected via Molex..?



yup thats it ! 

u know zebronics does a automatic fan control based on temperature level of the ccabinet - which im using REAPER cabinet is same like that ( fact is worthless fan )


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> yup thats it !
> 
> u know zebronics does a automatic fan control based on temperature level of the ccabinet - which im using REAPER cabinet is same like that ( fact is worthless fan )



 How can the fan have 'control', if connected via Molex.

Does the fan have some sort of thermistor build in, which varies the voltage as per the temperature sensed..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 7, 2009)

asigh said:


> How can the fan have 'control', if connected via Molex.
> 
> Does the fan have some sort of thermistor build in, which varies the voltage as per the temperature sensed..?



some circuit board in the front connected with all wires - i think it controls the speed


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2009)

mannrak2003 said:


> Please give me a more specific reply. Which paste to use .How to provide good ventilation inside the Zebronics Bijli cabinet? Should i replace the fans shipped with the cabinet? Again whats the CFM for those fans?
> How to remove the front side Blue fan?It is inaccessible .those fans CFM should be balanced,right?which model no:s   of 120 mm and 80 mm fans do TD-ians recommend?



I've the excat same cabby  If you can replace the front fan than the ventilation would be much more better inside the cabby. The front fan has around 1200RPM ( measuredby keeping a CoolerMaster1200RPM fan side by side  ).
Put a 2000CFM 120mm fan at front and another one at the back. Do note that you will require a lot of patience to remove the front fan. Use long screw drivers if possible. Open up the left side of the cabby. put some lighjt inside the cabby to see the screw holes.

My elder brother removed the front fan for me anyway 

The 80mm fans are just OK. Get some good thermal paste like CM nano fusion for the cpu and if possible replace the stock HSF with some good cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> yup thats it !
> 
> u know zebronics does a automatic fan control based on temperature level of the ccabinet - which im using REAPER cabinet is same like that ( fact is worthless fan )



Ya it gets on after cabby temperature reach certain value. But after getting on also, it doesn't mak any difference.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2009)

I have Zebronics Bizli case.
My front side and front LED 120mm fan are become too dirty.
I can't access front fan.
Do you know how to clean the fan or open the front panel of the case ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2009)

Revolution said:


> I have Zebronics Bizli case.
> My front side and front LED 120mm fan are become too dirty.
> I can't access front fan.
> Do you know how to clean the fan or open the front panel of the case ?


First disconnect all the wires connecting front audio/USB/power switches to the mobo.
Then at the bottom there is a gap, put your hand in there and yank it forward till the whole front panel comes off, voila, its open.


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ Now that's simple but that did not worked for me. I had to actually my elder brother opened it up with a screw driver. He first opened the side panel and then unscrew the front panel from inside. BTW, the mobo and other components was not inside the cabby though as I was installing the Hyper 212


----------



## Revolution (Nov 16, 2009)

Now I'm confused.....


----------



## tkin (Nov 16, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Now that's simple but that did not worked for me. I had to actually my elder brother opened it up with a screw driver. He first opened the side panel and then unscrew the front panel from inside. BTW, the mobo and other components was not inside the cabby though as I was installing the Hyper 212


There are no screws, just clips, pulling it works, but you need to pull hard, may look like you're breaking it off but it works like that.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^
Scary. Same thing happens with my CM690, the front panel. Needs a lot of strength...!


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

There might be some sort of a push out button inside of the panel. It is there in mine. Check inside of the front sides. I am not sure, but it may be present.


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2009)

Krow said:


> There might be some sort of a push out button inside of the panel. It is there in mine. Check inside of the front sides. I am not sure, but it may be present.


Yes there is, at least mine and my friend's Bijli has them.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2009)

tkin said:


> There are no screws, just clips, pulling it works, but you need to pull hard, may look like you're breaking it off but it works like that.



My elder bro unscrewed the front panel from inside. I put a CM 90 CFM 200 RPM fan on the front and then my elder bro scrwed the front panel back on  

The possible reason of different procedure is - my bijli cabby may be a little bit different than yours. i bought it on Jun 2007 

Nowadays I heard that the rear side of bijli has only space for a 80mm fan instead of 120mm....


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> My elder bro unscrewed the front panel from inside. I put a CM 90 CFM 200 RPM fan on the front and then my elder bro scrwed the front panel back on
> 
> The possible reason of different procedure is - my bijli cabby may be a little bit different than yours. i bought it on Jun 2007
> 
> Nowadays I heard that the rear side of bijli has only space for a 80mm fan instead of 120mm....


Yes, I guess that's rev 3, mines rev 2 if your's rev 1. Meaning:

Rev 1: Youre's(June 2007)= Has space for 120mm back fan, front panel secured with screws.

Rev 2: Mine(Sep 2008 )=Has space for 120mm back fan, front panel secured with Push Latches only.

Rev 3: Current(Friend bought on June 2009)= Has space for 80mm back fan only, front panel secured with Push Latches, *Right Panel is also detachable*, helps massively with cable management.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Yup, That's correct 

Only gripe they should have make the right panel removable along with the provision for a 120mm back fan. Then this cabby would be a perfect VFM cabby


----------



## Revolution (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought mine  on December 2008.
Right panel is not detachable.
Has two slots for 120mm fans(front+rear).
Front 120mm LED  and 2x80mm fans (left panel) comes defaultel with my Bijli Case.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> There might be some sort of a push out button inside of the panel. It is there in mine. Check inside of the front sides. I am not sure, but it may be present.



No,can't find it.....


----------



## mannrak2003 (Nov 18, 2009)

@tkin,@topgear,@Revolution,Do you have the original carton in which the Bijli was shipped?Maybe that would help identifying the manufacturer version of the cabinet.On my carton it is written :ZEB-232B-BIJLI.I bought in December 2008.

Also written on the carton ,

date of manufacture:May 2008
date of import:June 2008
 I also want to replace the front fan.Dont want to breakup anything,that's why


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

Revolution said:


> I bought mine  on December 2008.
> Right panel is not detachable.
> Has two slots for 120mm fans(front+rear).
> Front 120mm LED  and 2x80mm fans (left panel) comes defaultel with my Bijli Case.
> ...


That's the one I'm using, its rev 2 then.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


mannrak2003 said:


> @tkin,@topgear,@Revolution,Do you have the original carton in which the Bijli was shipped?Maybe that would help identifying the manufacturer version of the cabinet.On my carton it is written :ZEB-232B-BIJLI.I bought in December 2008.
> 
> Also written on the carton ,
> 
> ...


Nope, sorry but that box was waay too big for me to keep, dad is a bit clean-freak, threw it away next day, but I bought mine on Sep 2008, guess its build a few months before that.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

@ mannrak2003 - I also threw it away.

@ Revolution - Look carefully. If you can't find any push pin then there should be screws that's holding the front panel. The best way to open the front panel is by removing all the components from cabby as it's kinda a mod.

So take your time...be patient .....wish you all the best


----------



## Revolution (Nov 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> The best way to open the front panel is by removing all the components from cabby as it's kinda a mod.
> 
> So take your time...be patient .....wish you all the best



Yea need much time for that......


----------



## kaushikm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Need Suggestion*

Hello Experts,

I have configured an  Desktop  with  the following configuration

Processor:         Intel Quad core
Motherboard:     Intel DG35EC
Graphics card:    ATI radeon 4870 1GB 
SMPS:               650W Zebronics Real power
Cabinet:            manufacturer not significant
Ram :                 2gb Kingston

the system  gets overheated if i run  it   continously for 45 minutes and  it  gets hanged.
Can you please suggest me a  cooling solution  which prevents my system from getting overheated(for example , should i  purchase a  Cabinet from coolermaster or gigabyte,  or can i fit in   some kind of a cooling solution  within the existing cabinet ).

-Kaushikm


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2010)

^^
Check if the HSF is mounted tight. What temperatures you getting. Shake the HSF, it should not budge even a bit.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Need Suggestion*



kaushikm said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have configured an  Desktop  with  the following configuration
> 
> ...



The Intel HSF is not good for gaming or OCing - get decent cooler I think Cooler master Hyper 212 plus is Cheap & best for cooling solution , also use thermal paste like MX 2 or Arctic silver 5 

Changing Cabinet wont make more difference - do better ventilation On the back & side panel


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup, Hyper 212/Plus is great for cooling down quads in a tight budget.

But better ventilation is always needed to properly cool down all of the components inside a cabby. Make sure that your cabby has one front intake and back exhaust fan atleast.

If you are willing to spend around 7K for cooling then you should get :

A CoolerMaster 690 cabby around 4.4K
Artic Silver thermal compound Paste around Rs. 450-500 or CM Nano fusion
Hyper 212 Plus CPU coller around Rs. 2.2K

This combined cooling solution will be proved fruitful


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 6, 2010)

*TopGear *

Are u Drowsy Buddy - Confused Between 360 & 690 , i even shocked 360 cabby could be 4400 !!


----------



## asingh (Jan 6, 2010)

Would it not be better, that we check the HSF is mounted correct. Or that the temperature probes are reporting correct, even moving.


----------



## kaushikm (Jan 6, 2010)

thank you all for your suggestions..


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> *TopGear *
> 
> Are u Drowsy Buddy - Confused Between 360 & 690 , i even shocked 360 cabby could be 4400 !!



There's no confusion - only typo - edited and corrected that anyway


----------



## aditya2696 (Jan 7, 2010)

hermit said:


> I think this Will help most of them my earlier post
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26849



hey does hp laptop gets  overheated now plz help as i want to buy a new laptop

hp 1319tx
it has t6000 processor
4 gb ddr3
1 gb ati mobility radeon card
15.6 inch screen wirelan 802.11b/g
windows 7 home premium 32 bit
lenovo ideapad y550
it has t6000 processor
4 gb ddr3
1 gb nvidia 240m graphic card
win 7 home preminm 64 bit
i want to know which one is better?whose service is much better?does hp gets overheated easily?what about lenovo .plz help friends


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Overheating problems @ Q6600*

My Q6600 system...ABit IP-35 E.. is getting overheated...temps shown by core temp are about 46C average in idle conditions but the problem arises when CPU activity increase...Temps shown by Core Temp are around 80 79 67 69 (4cores). it just rapidly increases from that 45C to 80C.. i checked my hardware everything was installed perfectly..i mean the heatsink is fixed and installed properly... some 1 yr back i applied locally made Cooling compound from Chandni as i dint get any branded cooling compound like arctic silver etc.. Am from Kolkata... pLease suggest me what should i do... and if anything is required from where, which shop will i get it


----------



## asingh (Feb 12, 2010)

^^
Get some good TIM, like CM Nano Fusion or Arctic Ice. Remove the HSF, then remove the residual TIM using Isopropyl Alcohol (chemist), and re-mount the HSF.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Overheating problems @ Q6600*



sourishzzz1234 said:


> My Q6600 system...ABit IP-35 E.. is getting overheated...temps shown by core temp are about 46C average in idle conditions but the problem arises when CPU activity increase...Temps shown by Core Temp are around 80 79 67 69 (4cores). it just rapidly increases from that 45C to 80C.. i checked my hardware everything was installed perfectly..i mean the heatsink is fixed and installed properly... some 1 yr back i applied locally made Cooling compound from Chandni as i dint get any branded cooling compound like arctic silver etc.. Am from Kolkata... pLease suggest me what should i do... and if anything is required from where, which shop will i get it



as u from kolkata, u better contact thunder02.dragon. he should be able to get u some good thermal compound like Arctic Silver & even help applying it properly.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 15, 2010)

@sourishzzz1234
Sory mate for late 
Yeah 1st and fore most get yourself a good Thermal Compound like TX2 / MX2 / Freeze..

all these are heck costly over here 
However you get it from Mumbai or I can get it..
In case of applying if you are not sure just gimme a call I will be there..No worries


----------



## prvprv (Feb 15, 2010)

if we put thermal compound then how long will it last?


----------



## asingh (Feb 15, 2010)

^^
If you are nit-picky, change it every 6 months. Else once you start to see temperatures rise, re-TIM it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2010)

I usually apply it once in a year


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

^^
Ya, is a pain. Plus I have a Hyper 212, would need to pull out the whole board. Groan. Or change it when the chip burns out -- like mine will soon..!


----------



## cosmos (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

I recently got my new rig configured. Now i want to overclock it so thinking of a good HSF below 1.5k. I got this thermal paste "Artic Silver" while i was installing my rig. As I have a *Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet* so please name  something that will fit inside this 
Also i got myself 2 CM Silent series 120mm fans @2000rpm. Now i need another 140mm @ 2000rpm. Can you please advice which one i should go 4 as Cooler master doens't have 140mm @ 2000rpm as informed by dealer.


Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

Guyz, 

How is this HSF - "Cooler master hyper 212 Plus". 
*cgi.ebay.in/Cooler-Master-Hyper-21...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_203?hash=item414da29f53





asigh said:


> ^^
> Ya, is a pain. Plus I have a Hyper 212, would need to pull out the whole board. Groan. Or change it when the chip burns out -- like mine will soon..!



@asigh ....I see that you have this same HSF - CM Hyper 212. Is it good? How low does it reduce the temp? Im thinking of the Hyper 212 Plus so will it fit in my Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet and on the MSI - X58 Pro-E motherboard?
Sry buddy 4 troubling u with so many questions, bt u really knw d stuff n i keep finding u updating mostly on all the threads here 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2010)

The Hyper 212 + or the non plus versions should fit into your cabinet, plus socket.

The reason I do not like Hyper 212+ is because:
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/50/closeupsurfaceexplained.jpg
See those gaps.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 9, 2010)

asigh said:


> The Hyper 212 + or the non plus versions should fit into your cabinet, plus socket.
> 
> The reason I do not like Hyper 212+ is because:
> *img39.imageshack.us/img39/50/closeupsurfaceexplained.jpg
> See those gaps.




The picture did speak a thousand words...Thnx asigh.
Think i will get the Hyper 212 with two fans combo.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2010)

Yup, the base of Hyper 212 is properly lapped but to get the the maximum benefit out of a hyper 212+ one have to properly lap it using sand papers 

Overall if you don't want/wish to use your cpu cooler with core i3/i5/i7 procs then getting the first one make more sense as it's usable right out of the box ....


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2010)

^^
But slightly more expensive...!


----------



## cosmos (Mar 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yup, the base of Hyper 212 is properly lapped but to get the the maximum benefit out of a hyper 212+ one have to properly lap it using sand papers
> 
> Overall if you don't want/wish to use your cpu cooler with core i3/i5/i7 procs then getting the first one make more sense as it's usable right out of the box ....



Im lazzyyyyyyy....Comeon buddy, who gets a new HSF n starts rubbing sandpapers on it...I wont at least....Nywaz, wil get this 212 on tuesday as i hav got some wrk during d weeknd....Im currently running the i7 proc on stock cooler as i haven't overclocked til nw.....
Thnx 4 ur help...

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> But slightly more expensive...!



yup ... but given the right out of the box usability it's worth it.



cosmos said:


> Im lazzyyyyyyy....Comeon buddy, who gets a new HSF n starts rubbing sandpapers on it...I wont at least....Nywaz, wil get this 212 on tuesday as i hav got some wrk during d weeknd....Im currently running the i7 proc on stock cooler as i haven't overclocked til nw.....
> Thnx 4 ur help...
> 
> Cheers,
> Cosmos



as far as I know Hyper 212 does not natively supports core i7 procs ... you might have to buy a LGA-1366 bracket for hyper 212 from lynx-india.

Hyper 212 ( LGA 1366 Support - Optional )
*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=3096

which core i7 proc do you have ?? if you have 1156 pin core i7 proc then your only bet is Hyper 212+
*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6603

==============================================================

BTW, guys need some help ... take a look at here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1214691


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it is shipping with the 1366 bracket/mount. Depends how old the model is which is purchased. CM should be able to ship him one too.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> yup ... but given the right out of the box usability it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a core i7 920 2.66Ghz and yes its a 1366 scoket pin. 



asigh said:


> I think it is shipping with the 1366 bracket/mount. Depends how old the model is which is purchased. CM should be able to ship him one too.



*in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2238&id=4151


The coolermaster website link which i have posted above shows that core i7 1366 socket is supported. N ya, can you please tell me what date of manufacturing i sud b looking for so that i get the 1366 compactibility??


Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## cosmos (Mar 11, 2010)

Guyz saw a weird thing in lynx-india.com
 Price of Hyper 212 is Rs :2188/- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=699
whereas price of Hyper 212 Plus is Rs :1852/- !!! *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7674

How?

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2010)

^^
That is absolutely true. Why you think I recommend the Hyper 212. It has more metal, and is twin tower.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 12, 2010)

Ohhhh ok...Now i got the point. So the Hyper 212 will cost me around 2.5k with the extra 120mm fan because i see that the Coolermaster provides only 1 fan with it.
Hope the xtra 1k pays off by providing a good cooling.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2010)

@ cosmos - Hyper 212 supports 1366 pin core i7 procs .... but the 1366 retention mounting is a optional buy ... as I bought my-self on Aug 2009 ( the unit was imported on may 2009 ) .. there was no LGA 1366 pin retention mount ...


----------



## cosmos (Mar 12, 2010)

This is bad...
Can't i get any other good HSF within 2 to 2.5k which actually comes with all fittings and support for 1366 socket i7 rig. I'm really tight on budget  right nw and this CM H512 price keeps on increasing, like getting extra fan, extra retention bracket!
@topgear - can you please suggest any other Heat sink options within my mentioned price range...or else the last resort is to get the 512 at the xtra budget

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 12, 2010)

^^
Where you got the optional mount bracket from then..?


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ The optional bracket was available on lynx-india - make sure about it's availability before getting 212.

@ cosmos  - another good one is core contact freezer 120mm but even it requires a bracket for LGA 1366
*www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/cooler/Core-ContactFreezer.html

Another one you can try is Scythe Mugen 2 
*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/scythe-fans-coolers-others-154795.html


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok I have a PC with the following setup:

Intel DG43GT
Intel C2D E7400
Kingston DDR2 800mhz 1GBx2 
Palit GeForce GTS 250
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11RPM 320GB
Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W
Cooler Master Elite 335

When I start up my PC and enter the BIOS, my ICH seems to have a temperature of around 94C. If I wait for around 2mins, it goes down to 84-86C. Even when I restart my comp, it suddenly appears to be 92-94 and comes down to 86-84 in less than a minute. What is the issue?? Is my ICH really THAT hot?? All my apps and games run fine. I play Batman Arkham Asylum on 1440x900 with all the settings maxed (no AA). Is there a chance I'll have a blown ICH??


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

^^
How you able to see the ICH temperatures, in the Windows interface.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2010)

piyush2202 said:


> Ok I have a PC with the following setup:
> 
> Intel DG43GT
> Intel C2D E7400
> ...


whoa!!
dats a gud amount of heat!!
since how many days its going on like this?
and how many fans u hv?
what size?


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> whoa!!
> dats a gud amount of heat!!
> since how many days its going on like this?
> and how many fans u hv?
> what size?


Well, the motherboard is pretty new, about 2 weeks old. As far as cooling goes, I am using a stock Intel heatsink on the processor, a Cooler Master 120mm fan for rear exhaust and my PSU has a fan which sucks out air from the cabinet and vents it out from the rear. The front of my cabinet has a grille which allows proper ventilation so I didn't bother with a front fan.

My older motherboard (Abit IP35-E) seemed to work pretty fine with this setup. My processor would go to about 48-50C on load, motherboard never exceeded 50C and the BIOS didn't show any ICH temperature so I have no idea what it was! Unfortunately the BIOS on my old board got screwed do to a power surge during boot up and I'm still trying to get it repaired. On my new board, the motherboard goes to around 54-56C on load (probably because it's Micro-ATX) and the processor reports the same temperature as earlier. It's only the ICH temp that is really scary!! Idle temps are around 40-42C for processor, 46-50C for motherboard and ICH seems to stay anywhere between 86-94C at all times.

@asigh I don't check the temps from the Windows interface, I simply hit the reset button to check temps after stressing out the comp for around an hour if I want to check.

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

^^
I just installed the Intel Desktop Utility for my mobo and it seems to show a green indicator for a ICH running at 92C!! The threshold is at 119C by default!! These are my current temps (threshold given in brackets):
CPU: 51C (74C)
Mobo: 51C (85C)
ICH: 92C (119C)
MCH: 59C (109C)

Now what is THAT supposed to mean???


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

^^
BIOS temperatures are not always correct, and are doubtful. Also while in the BIOS all the drivers have not kicked in, so the temperature gradient curve for the fans is not being followed. So I would not trust them. Use Windows based monitoring devices -- RealTEMP, CoreTEMP, Everest Lavalys, HW Monitor to gauge temperatures. But this will not show ICH.

I doubt your ICH is that hot. Try to reset the BIOS once. The ICH and NB are forged in the fires of hell. They can withstand high temperatures.


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 17, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> BIOS temperatures are not always correct, and are doubtful. Also while in the BIOS all the drivers have not kicked in, so the temperature gradient curve for the fans is not being followed. So I would not trust them. Use Windows based monitoring devices -- RealTEMP, CoreTEMP, Everest Lavalys, HW Monitor to gauge temperatures. But this will not show ICH.
> 
> I doubt your ICH is that hot. Try to reset the BIOS once. The ICH and NB are forged in the fires of hell. They can withstand high temperatures.


That's exactly why I tried with the Intel Desktop Utility: it shows ICH temps. I have tried resetting and even flashing the BIOS but I seem to get the same reading all the time. I tried opening up my side panel and the temperature drops by around 2C. Not much of a difference. I am using BIOS version 0029 at the moment, was using 0024 before that. Seems like the temperatures are high after all!! Besides, if Intel Desktop Utilities reports no problem, probably it's _supposed_ to run that hot right?

One more thing, my room temp is around 34C. Probably thats where the heat is coming from . It's pretty hot here in Pune you know!


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you OC on that board...? *vCore*, can it be changed...?


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 17, 2010)

asigh said:


> Can you OC on that board...? *vCore*, can it be changed...?


didn't check... i'll check and let you know....... i'm not much into overclocking my processor yaar.... i only bother to overclock my gfx card which added around 5-6fps to crysis.


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

^^
Cause if you lower the vCore, temperatures could come down. Out of the box, most board push too much vCore into the chips.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

^That is true, my Phenom II X4 940 had a stock vCore of 1.35V on the Gigabyte 790GP-UD4H motherboard. Brought it down to 1.23V stable on stock.


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2010)

^^
Where the f$$$ you been man.....!


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2010)

Building the world's largest nest.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 28, 2010)

Guyz,

Just ran Real Temp to check my CPU temps and gt very high temps...This is bad 

My MSI - X58 Pro-E board is 2 weeks old having a i7 930 Procy with default stock cooler.

Results: 
*Real temp:*
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/6927/cputemps.jpg


*MSI Green Power Center:*
*img717.imageshack.us/img717/482/msiboardtemps.jpg


Please help...At this rate my chip might get fried 

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

Guyz,

I have shutdown and closed my system. Currently using my roommate's laptop. My cabinet has 5 fans ( 120mm*1 , 80mm * 3 and 140mm * 1). The cabinet inside temp as reported on the front panel is shown as 42C. 
Please help! I'm now afraid to turn my system back....Fear of burnt chip


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2010)

^^
1. Remove any Windows based OC software, like the above.
2. Reset the BIOS.

Is the HSF set correct. You used TIM.? You have any OC experience..?


----------



## cosmos (Mar 29, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> 1. Remove any Windows based OC software, like the above.


Ok. I have closed my system now due to fear of burning the chip . I will uninstall that tomorrow. I saw in the morning few processes running in the sidebar which i have installed from the M/B DVD, think it was named "Turbo Boost". Will uninstall that as well


> 2. Reset the BIOS.


I have recently updated my Bios to the latest version. How to reset it? 


> Is the HSF set correct.


Will remove and reinstall it tomorrow


> You used TIM.?


What's TIM?


> You have any OC experience..?


I have just overclocked my ram from 1066 to 1336MHz with the advice given by the users in the "The Official Core ix (i3,i5,i7) Thread for  Desktops & Laptops" thread...Didnt touch the settings for Processor though. Very noobish in Overclocking so was scared.

Sorry for the noobish questions

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2010)

There are two ways to reset Bios settings : all bios have a option like this : 
Restore Default Settings/Options - just select it, hit enter and save and quit - that should reset all bios settings to default 

When you are unable to start your PC due to wrong OC settings - just remove the big battery on the mobo and replace it back after a minute or so - that should also reset the bios settings - you can also use jumpers of mobo to do this and more advanced mobos has dedicated switch to do this - for these steps read the mobo manual first carefully 

TIM is Thermal Interface Material or simply call it CPU thermal Paste or grease ( the paste you got with the box packed cpu coolers - it's glued at the bottom of those cpu coolers ) - it's recommended to remove the TIM that came with the box packed cpu cooler and use 3rd party TIMs like CM Nano Fusion or arctic silver or MX for better heat dissipation between CPU and the cpu coller ( HSF )


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2010)

*Cosmos:*
First things first. Know one is a noob here. So please do not state so. Feel free to ask questions. Reset the BIOS as *TopGear* has mentioned, and forget about the RAM for now. Let it run as it is, out of the box. Also check the TIM as requested, and inspect the HSF (heat sink fan) assembly. It should not budge/shake if you try to do so physically. The mount should be rock solid.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 29, 2010)

1. I am currently using friend's laptop as I'm too afraid to start my system..Will start my PC after posting this message and reset the BIOS as told by Topgear 
2. I didn't use any TIM while installing the CPU fan as the default heat sink fan provided in the i7 rig already had Thermal Paste applied at it's base. Isn't that enough? 
3. I will check the HSF position and alignment and update you on that. 

Thanks for the update 

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Guyz, 

Found out the main problem...As i installed the whole PC myself i had improperly fitted the CPU fan and hence it was loose. Just tightened it completely and now it sits firmly on the Processor.
Chk out the new temperature which changed by 40degrees 
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/5481/newcputemp.png
Is it still high?

I haven't resetted the Bios till now but uninstalled the default Overclocking software provided by MSI. Is resetting BIOS necessary now?

Should i get a thermal paste as well?
Thanks again for your help  Finally i can work on MY PC 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2010)

^^
1. Remove the HSF. 
2. Clean both contact surface with Isopropyl Alcohol (chemists have it). Do not let any liquid seep into the socket. Let it naturally dry.
3. Buy CM Nano Fusion TIM. Spread that evenly. Thin layer -- very thin, on the CPU header.
4. Mount the HSF firmly.
5. Reset BIOS as above.
6. Monitor Temperatures.
7. Report back.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 29, 2010)

@asigh -
Found these products on mediahome.in page:
*www.mediahome.in/index.php?option=...e&category_id=50&Itemid=53&vmcchk=1&Itemid=80

Is it safe or trustworthy to get it from there? This is because i just don't have time to get in from the shop which is 15km away from my house.
I was thinking of getting the Cooler master ThermalFusion 400 thermal paste quoted at Rs 450.

Cheers,
Cosmos

*
*


----------



## cosmos (Mar 30, 2010)

bought Arctic Silver 5 from lynx-india.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> Know one is a noob here. So please do not state so. Feel free to ask questions.



Thanks!
That's why I like to ask questions here rather than other place.....


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

cosmos said:


> @asigh -
> Found these products on mediahome.in page:
> *www.mediahome.in/index.php?option=...e&category_id=50&Itemid=53&vmcchk=1&Itemid=80
> Is it safe or trustworthy to get it from there?*
> *



Yes, Mediahome is a reliable e-retailer. No worries. Lynx is decent too. My whole signature (leaving monitor/UPS) was procured from Lynx.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 30, 2010)

Which TIM is better ?? The Arctic Silver 5 or the CM Thermal Fusion 400 ???


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

Use any. When not make a world of difference.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2010)

@ Sid_gamer - most of the people would say Arctic silver is better but I've personally used CM Nano Fusion Which lowered the temp of a pentium D 930 to 34C from 46C


----------



## dilipc (Apr 2, 2010)

*my system shuts down due to thermal event(overheating)


it asks to press F4 to continue.

what could be the reason..
*


----------



## asingh (Apr 2, 2010)

^^
It is overheating. Full system specification, please. When does this happen.


----------



## cosmos (Apr 3, 2010)

@sid - This is one comparison i stumbled across on the internet for the TIM.
*benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=12

@dilipc - Download this and run in our system *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/Real_Temp/
Report back the temp and why or when does ur systems restarts like gaming or photoshop, etc.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2010)

Realtemp will only work if he has intel core series ( core 2 duo based cpu atleast ) cpu.

Better use coretemp if he had amd cpu ...

@ dilipc - what's your cpu and I think you getting the message press F4 for OC issue ... try to load bios default setting.


----------



## dilipc (Apr 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> Realtemp will only work if he has intel core series ( core 2 duo based cpu atleast ) cpu.
> 
> Better use coretemp if he had amd cpu ...
> 
> @ dilipc - what's your cpu and I think you getting the message press F4 for OC issue ... try to load bios default setting.



mine is pentium 4 2.4ghz running win xp.

and what is OC issue.can u tell me how to overcome this.


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2010)

^^
Please update your signature, like we all have. It is difficult to diagnose your problem(s).


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2010)

@ dilipc - do what asigh has suggested ..

as you have p4 2.4GHz only way to know the cpu temp is through bios .. lok for option like system monitor or temp monitor in bios

if you want to know your temp from windows use everest ultimate edition 

Provide in these details :

Mobo, Number of fans in cabby, SPMS brand and wattage, number of HDD and ODD drives. 

To reset bios settings :



> There are two ways to reset Bios settings : all bios have a option like this :
> Restore Default Settings/Options - just select it, hit enter and save and quit - that should reset all bios settings to default
> 
> When you are unable to start your PC due to wrong OC settings - just remove the big battery on the mobo and replace it back after a minute or so - that should also reset the bios settings - you can also use jumpers of mobo to do this and more advanced mobos has dedicated switch to do this - for these steps read the mobo manual first carefully


----------



## ak24 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi guys i was going to purchase a Phenom II 955 BE mostly used for gaming purpose. I dont want to overclock it. Also i am getting PowerColor HD4770 512M GDDR5. Do i need a cooling device's or will the HSF also cabinet fan will take care of temp. I am a bit scared as this would be my first AMD system.


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

You do not need anything extra. You are fine.


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2010)

@ ak24- if you don't wish to OC get the top of the line Phenom II X4 965BE instead @ 8.5K and for the gpu get HD4850 ( 6.8K ) or HD5750 instead around 8.2K 

BTW, what PSU and cabinet you are getting and with how many fans ??


----------



## ak24 (Apr 5, 2010)

@ topgear I am getting a COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 cabinet with 2 fans.  I am not sure about PSU the dealor said it was 400W. will that be ok ???


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ What's the price you are paying for centurion - if it's around 5K then you better get CM 690 as it comes with 3 fans and has space for 4 more fans - so 7 120mm fans in total 

Ask your dealer about the brand of the psu - you better stick with brands like Corsair or Saesonic ... get corsair VX450W around 4K or seasonic 430W around 3K. The best Quality VFM PSU right now is Corsair VX550W around 4.7K.

If you don't want to spend that much then get either gigabyte superb 460 around 2.5K.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 11, 2010)

*X4 955 BE idle temp at 41 degrees C*

Guys, 

Need urgent help,

I purchased a X4 955 BE processor yesterday. MOBI is ASUS EVO.
My X4 955 BE processor fan is running at 6200RPM when the CPU usage is 3%. Current processor temp is 41 degrees C.
Fan speed is so loud that i can hear it from my living room to my bedroom. 

Help required


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Install AMD Cool n Quiet from the motherboard disc. That may help.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 11, 2010)

Krow said:


> Install AMD Cool n Quiet from the motherboard disc. That may help.



Already running CnQ. But no use. Core Temp 41 degrees C and fan speed 6200rpm at CPU Uasge - 3%


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2010)

^^
Is that an OC'able board..?


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2010)

pulsar_swift - have you enabled CnQ in Bios ??

Try setting the fan control/speed to automatic/dynamic mode if possible ... you should find this option under temp or system monitor in bios


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 12, 2010)

*X4 955 BE idle temp at 41 degrees C and fan @ 6200RPM*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Is that an OC'able board..?



Yes Asigh, the board is OCable.

ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO   

Enabled CnQ in the BIOS and also enabled SMART FAN option.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: X4 955 BE idle temp at 41 degrees C and fan @ 6200RPM*



pulsar_swift said:


> Yes Asigh, the board is OCable.
> 
> ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO
> 
> Enabled CnQ in the BIOS and also enabled SMART FAN option.



Disable the smart fan ( its auto thermal control )

Cool & quiet can be enabled no problem - if u r using XP go to control panel power option -> select minimal power configuration

41 Degree is normal for Phenom 2 955


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: X4 955 BE idle temp at 41 degrees C and fan @ 6200RPM*



pulsar_swift said:


> Yes Asigh, the board is OCable.
> 
> ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO
> 
> Enabled CnQ in the BIOS and also enabled SMART FAN option.



Is CnQ an automatic CPU clock control program. If yes, switch that darn thing off. Now try to get the lowest vCore you can manage on that chip. It could be powered too high, for the requisite clock speed. Most standard BIOS do that. They push in way to much vCore for the designated clock speed.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2010)

CnQ automatically control clock speed and voltage ...

But you need to have CnQ software installed in windows and minimal power setting enabled in power manager to get the benefit on CnQ.

If you don't install CnQ software in windows the cpu will run at full clock speed and consume more voltage ( unless value manually set in the bios ).

@ *pulsar* - as damngoodman999 said try setting the fan speed manually say 60% and see what happens. Measure the temp with core temp to get more precise temps of all cores.

BTW, have you updated your bios to the latest version ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 13, 2010)

yes installed CnQ and power setting is set to Minimal power management.
How to set the fan speed to 60% ? I cannot find any option for that in the BIOS.  Yes I updated the BIOS to the latest version available.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 13, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> yes installed CnQ and power setting is set to Minimal power management.
> How to set the fan speed to 60% ? I cannot find any option for that in the BIOS.  Yes I updated the BIOS to the latest version available.



just follow this steps 

the first option is u should make everything manual from auto - as for phenom 2 955 set vcore to 1.30V thats lowest if u dont OC 

then NB voltage to 1.25 

enable the C&Q , disable the auto thermal management


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2010)

@ pulsar_swift - as damngoodman999 has suggested if you put fan speed to manual mode you may get this option ... as I've seen such options in mid range mobos for intel procs ... so I was thinking your mobo should have similar option to control fan speed manually .


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 14, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> just follow this steps
> 
> the first option is u should make everything manual from auto - as for phenom 2 955 set vcore to 1.30V thats lowest if u dont OC
> 
> ...



This didnt work 

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------




topgear said:


> @ pulsar_swift - as damngoodman999 has suggested if you put fan speed to manual mode you may get this option ... as I've seen such options in mid range mobos for intel procs ... so I was thinking your mobo should have similar option to control fan speed manually .



I have enabled the smart fan and there are temps for fan start and fan full speed.

My room temp is 32 degrees C and the processor is not going below 39degress C.

SO i changed the fan start temp to 45 and full speed to 55. Now the fan rotates at 3750 RPM and CPU temp is 40 -42 under no load. When running MCAFEE ANTIVIRUS SCAN  the temp reached 52 degrees C and 36% usage.

I still think that it is high. I have been discussing the issue with CILUS over the phone. His CPU idles at 34 degrees C that a good 6degrees difference from mine.

So the plan is to install a side panel fan CM 90DB blue LED fan and remove the HSF and install it again with TUNIQ TX 2 applied.

What do you guys suggest ? TUNIQ TX 2 will help ?


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2010)

^^
I had told you to try lowering the vCore, and to turn Cool n Quite and automatic CPU speed control devices off. They are not calibrated for optimization. Most of the time they are pushing extra juice into the chips. Perfect vCore for the speed you want is quite important. Rest is up to you.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 14, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> This didnt work
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Thermal paste is not the magic paste !! to reduce less temperature only reduce 1 or 2 temp with mx2 or tx2 , try to run with lower Vcore 

DISABLE THE SMARTFAN CONTROL 

DISABLE CASE OPEN STATUS 

40 is normal dont panic !

Mcafee antivirus pushes u to 52 ???? thats weird  

CAN U POST UR PICTURE OF Ur Inside ur cabinet ??


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2010)

^^
Good to see you back, friend. Hope all is well.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 14, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> I had told you to try lowering the vCore, and to turn Cool n Quite and automatic CPU speed control devices off. They are not calibrated for optimization. Most of the time they are pushing extra juice into the chips. Perfect vCore for the speed you want is quite important. Rest is up to you.



Asigh,

It didn't work bro. 
I disabled every thing from AUTO. Set the Vcore to 1.3V and NB voltage to 1.25. Fan started running at 6200RPM.


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2010)

^^
How you got the 1.3V. Keep lowering vCore, till your system become unstable. That is your lowest vCore.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 14, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Good to see you back, friend. Hope all is well.



yup little job hunting now studying for one big opportunity


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2010)

@ pulsar_swift

1. Remount the HSF wiuth some good paste.

2. set fan control to manual and let the fan rotate at full speed anything beyond 30C.

I've personally used a AMD Athlon X2 rig - I kept the fan control to manual and fan the speed @ 100% but that did not created any kind of irritating noise 

If you enable cnq you should also set the vcore to auto mode as cnq will automatically reduce voltage when the clock speed and cpu usage are low.

But if you want to set the vcore manually then also disable cnq and uninstall it from windows.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ pulsar_swift
> 
> 1. Remount the HSF wiuth some good paste.
> 
> ...



Ok let me try this over the weekend and get back with the results.
Posting the pics as suggested.
*img191.imageshack.us/i/10042010049.jpg/

*img412.imageshack.us/i/15042010056.jpg/


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok guys. Problem has been identified HSF is faulty going for RMA.
I am getting a error message in windows 7, cpu fan not working properly, you must shutdown the PC and check it


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2010)

^^^ exactly what i told u pulsar. heatsink faulty. high temperature normal but weird sound, none will tolerate such things. get it RMA'd soon buddy.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 16, 2010)

ya, RMA process is fine, but they are asking me to submit the processor also, it might take some where between 15days - 45 days. What do you suggest, should i purchase CM Hyper TX3 @ Rs1200 and install it and move on ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya, RMA process is fine, but they are asking me to submit the processor also, it might take some where between 15days - 45 days. What do you suggest, should i purchase CM Hyper TX3 @ Rs1200 and install it and move on ?



get it RMA'd. u may not need to purchase the thermal paste. also applying that gel will at most lower temperature, not sound.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 16, 2010)

Sam  bhai CM Hyper TX3 is a CPU cooler,not TIM


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Sam  bhai CM Hyper TX3 is a CPU cooler,not TIM



oh yes damn. i messed it with TX2 which is TIM. but TX3 is very basic. search for Scythe Katana 3. its much better than TX3. cost ~300 more. else get TX3. anyway what about the Overdrive issue?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 18, 2010)

The heatsink provided on X4 955 BE is a joke. See this pic of the fan on  X4 955 BE
*img191.imageshack.us/i/10042010049.jpg/

Compare it with the size of the fan on a Core 2 Duo attached, which is a dual core, where as X4 955 BE is a quadcore. And we all know 955 BE is a hot running CPU, no wonder that poor fan provided by AMD makes so much noise and always runs at high speeds. Copper pipes are there but the fan should able to disperse the heat accumulated by the copper pipes


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi All

Two queries :

1. Is AMD Sempron cool and can run COD etc without overheat in a new system for hours ?

2. My Acer 5536 is getting too hot..Even playing Farmville in FF for two minutes raises the temp to 85C !!!!!!!! I cant disassemble it myself (too complex) . Where should I get it repaired in Gurgaon/Delhi ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2010)

Sempron should be able to run COD 1 and COD 2 provided you have a atleast entry level Dx 9c gfx card for cod 2.


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya, RMA process is fine, but they are asking me to submit the processor also, it might take some where between 15days - 45 days. What do you suggest, should i purchase CM Hyper TX3 @ Rs1200 and install it and move on ?



How old is the HSF/CPU. And if you plan to OC down the line, this RMA will do jack difference. Might as well get a new HSF.


----------



## srahul (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys, can you tell me whether Phenom II X2 555BE will support Coolermaster Hyper N520? There is AM3 .. but I am not sure


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ N520 will support Phenom II X2 555BE as all AM2+AM+ cooler can support AM socket


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 20, 2010)

asigh said:


> How old is the HSF/CPU. And if you plan to OC down the line, this RMA will do jack difference. Might as well get a new HSF.



Asigh the HSF and CPU are just 10 days old. Got the replacement HSF from AMD via DOA procedure. It is less noisy than the original HSF, it rotates at 4000RPM, but no difference to the temperatures.

I have ordered CM Hyper TX3 from PRIMEABGB for Rs 1400 including shipping. It will reach me today.I will install it tonight and report the results.


----------



## eruku.ade (Apr 21, 2010)

These are the average temperatures recorded by EVEREST at idle state. Are these normal?
Mobo: 41 c
CPU: 50 c
Aux: 54 c
GPU Diode: 55 c
HDD: 40 c

During daytime they rise by 3-4 degrees.

I have two additional fans ( one sucking in, other expeling out). The side covers of my cabinet are kept open. The cables are neatly tucked to one side for air flow.

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

Oh, btw my mobo is asus p5kpl-am/ps, cpu is intel p4 2.8ghz HT, gpu is sparkle geforce 8400gs 512mb.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2010)

^^
Those are fine. If system build is old, reseat the HSF, put good TIM.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Goodwork Pulser.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 24, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Asigh the HSF and CPU are just 10 days old. Got the replacement HSF from AMD via DOA procedure. It is less noisy than the original HSF, it rotates at 4000RPM, but no difference to the temperatures.
> 
> I have ordered CM Hyper TX3 from PRIMEABGB for Rs 1400 including shipping. It will reach me today.I will install it tonight and report the results.



Ok guys. Got the heatsink CM Hyper TX3. Installed it. Idle temp is 39-40. HSF fan rotates at 1900RPM. No noise. I like it. At 100% load the temps were 59-60. HSF Fan runs at 2900RPM. Even at full speed there is no noise. Coming to the crash part, I made CPU temperature monitor on the MB as ignored. Temps now monitored on speed fan which runs in the tray all time.


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2010)

^^
Great to see the issue is resolved. Though you told us after ordering, a bolt down is any day better. But this will hold well. The fins get nasty and dirty. Protect it from dust.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 24, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ok guys. Got the heatsink CM Hyper TX3. Installed it. Idle temp is 39-40. HSF fan rotates at 1900RPM. No noise. I like it. At 100% load the temps were 59-60. HSF Fan runs at 2900RPM. Even at full speed there is no noise. Coming to the crash part, I made CPU temperature monitor on the MB as ignored. Temps now monitored on speed fan which runs in the tray all time.



I think all the stock heatsinks are waste ! better they provide less money without cooler so that everyone can buy the 3rd party cpu cooler 

hyper 212 plus would be a better choice 400 more than TX3

Anyway congts


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 24, 2010)

ya the original plan was to get SCYTHE katana 3. but primeabgb didnt have it. I purchased CM Hyper TX3 as a emergency HSF. Will go for a better one when the need arises.

yes the stock HSF on 955BE is noisy and it doesn't cool the processor well.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2010)

@ *pulsar_swift *- congrats on your purchase and glad to hear that your problem is solved 

BTW, how much did you pay for the TX3 ??

@ *damngoodman999 *- Yep, most of the stock cpu coolers are crap - but can't say it about intel pentium D 930's stock cpu cooler :

it's idle at 36-38C and on load reaches 48-50C - paste used - CM Nano Fusion


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 25, 2010)

CM Hyper TX3 was Rs 1400 shipped from PRIME ABGB ( 1200+200)


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 26, 2010)

HELP!!! HELP!!! HELP!!! cpu heating problem.

  Hello everyone. Currently I’m facing cpu heating problem.
  The bios showing cpu temp. of  100 degree Celsius  and after starting the pc for 15 to 20 seconds the PC shuts down. I opned the heatsink and found that the cpu fan plastic clamp is broken and the paste (I think it’s the grey color thermal paste) is dried out. somehow I managed to place the fan above the heatsink but the problem is that the cpu temp. is not reducing. I wanna know is my cpu “dead”?
  My cpu is intel P4 2.4GHz….
  I also wanna know buying a new cpu fan and putting some thermal paste between the heatsink and the cpu can reduce the cpu temp. or not? bios showing current cpu fan RPM of 2596.its normal ok or its very less? buying a new cpu fan and putting some thermal paste between the heatsink can make my pc alive once again or do I have to buy a new CPU?


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2010)

^^
Are all 4 push-pins in secure. It should be secure. If you try to physically move the HSF, it should not budge at all.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 26, 2010)

Buy a new CPU fan and reapply the thermal paste and fit it. It should work


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> I think all the stock heatsinks are waste ! better they provide less money without cooler so that everyone can buy the 3rd party cpu cooler
> 
> hyper 212 plus would be a better choice 400 more than TX3
> 
> Anyway congts



AMD used to offer some BE's (maybe Athlon X2 7750 or something. forgotten exactly) without heatsink. as it was for enthusiasts mainly. and they will anyway buy a OEM HSF. however the "noob" consumers started complaining why are proccies coming without any heatsink or any fan stuff. so AMD was forced include stock heatsink with their enthusiasts & OC friendly proccies, which are waste as *damngoodman999* mentioned


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Buy a new CPU fan and reapply the thermal paste and fit it. It should work


i reapplied the thermal paste and my p.c is running good...but still the bios showing cpu temp of 67C-73. i think i also have to buy a new cpu fan.


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2010)

^^
Please do not relate to BIOS for temperatures, cause they are not definitive. Use Coretemp, Realtemp, HW Monitor, Lavalys Everest.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 27, 2010)

evewin89 said:


> i reapplied the thermal paste and my p.c is running good...but still the bios showing cpu temp of 67C-73. i think i also have to buy a new cpu fan.



you said one pin is broken,why are you delaying purchasing a new fan ?


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 28, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> you said one pin is broken,why are you delaying purchasing a new fan ?


i'll buy a new set as soon as possible....yes'ter'day i went to the maket but all the shops was closed due to some strike.

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------

i also wanna know.what is the normal RPM of a CPU fan. my current cpu fan RPM is around 2500RPM .


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2010)

A stock cpu heatsink fan RPM could be anything between 2500 - 3600 RPM


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure about other CPU s but the 955BE stock fan runs goes till 6900rpm.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 28, 2010)

goto bios menu and you can watch the temp and rpm of cpu fans over there.


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2010)

^^
Those are not reliable.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Not sure about other CPU s but the 955BE stock fan runs goes till 6900rpm.



cause its for Phenom II X4 BE.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 1, 2010)

Room Temp @ 30 degrees C

PFB the screenshot at idle .


----------



## VarDOS (May 1, 2010)

I'm getting this temperature when I run CS 1.6

*img13.imageshack.us/i/ingg.png/*img13.imageshack.us/img13/2342/ingg.png

and sometimes the Keyboard + Mouse Freezes and only the screen shows the gameplay. 

Is it because of Overheating.


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2010)

^^
Does the numlock key stop to toggle, when it freezes..?


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2010)

^^what if it do toggle


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2010)

That means that the CPU is throttling, and the system is still alive. If the toggle completely stops, the CPU has shut it self OFF, to save it self due to over heat, and we get a total system hang. 

This is the intrinsic difference between an IC (integrated circuit) and MC (micro circuit). An MC can control itself...! It is still ON, but refuses to work. 

*Dilip:*
SpeedFan is cr$$. Please to a RealTEMP run with 2x work threads of Prime95, post the screen shot here. Thanks.

*Pulsar:*
Those temperatures are decent.


----------



## arc84 (May 2, 2010)

guys i accidentally broke two push pins of my intel p4 stock cooler while cleaning a month ago...ever since my cpu temp. is in the range of 85-95 degrees with the cpu fan hovering at around 4500-4600 rpm's. can anyone please tell me from where can i get replacement pins and/or glacialtech igloo 5058 or anyother 3rd party cpu cooler within a range of rs 250 in kolkata. went to chandani market but could find the pins or the glacialtech igloo. 
Here is the screenshot of speedfan 4.4. *img36.imageshack.us/img36/8854/cputemp.jpg
Hope someone can help me out of this.


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2010)

Ask for CM LGA775 HSF. They are not expensive. I doubt those pins can be replaced. As a word of caution, do no use the system till the HSF is replaced. Do apply good TIM.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2010)

CM has some cheap OEM coolers which should be around Rs. 300-350.

The model number is *D15-9HDSL-0L-GP* - as I've bought one these for a friend's c2d e 6700 once I know about it


----------



## arc84 (May 3, 2010)

@asigh : thanks man for the quick reply. I'll surely hunt for the CM LGA775 HSF. BTW You have any idea how much it will cost?

edit: sorry, didn't see the post by topgear.


----------



## arc84 (May 3, 2010)

@topgear : will CM D15-9HDSL-0L-GP be good enough for my intel p4 511 processor coz my processor has a power rating of 84w whereas c2d processors have a power rating of 65w only. moreover pentium 4 is not listed in the compatibility specs of the cooler on the theitdepot website....confused


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

^^
What motherboard you have...?


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2010)

@ arc84 - your cpu is based on LGA775 Socket so the cooler will fit and work without any hitch.

as for for TDP - yes DP15 is  rated only for 65W cpus not 84W - but there is no other cheap cpu cooler is available at that price point .. 

If you can get a CM Hyper TX3 around 1.3K it will be the best bet for you - it would be a great buy for you as it will come handy even in the future - it supports following cpu sockets 

Socket LGA775/1156,
AMD Socket 754/939/940/AM2/AM3


----------



## arc84 (May 4, 2010)

@ asigh: the motherboard is intel 915gav

@topgear: yeah CM Hyper TX3 is a good buy but i dont want to spend that much for a cooler right now, moreover i wont be upgrading before the second quarter of next year. will DP15 be able to keep my core temperature within 80-85 degrees on full load? if yes, i will go for it. 

A friend said that he purchased the push pin once from a shop in chandni mkt, will go there on the 6th with one of the pins from my cooler as a reference.

In the meanwhile, my cpu is in the horizontal position with the core at around 68degrees without load and 85degrees on full load.

here is the speedfan screenshot:
*img245.imageshack.us/img245/2213/19163218.jpg
*img245.imageshack.us/img245/2213/19163218.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

^^
the HSF from CM will fit, as *TopGear* mentioned, since its standard LGA775. If you do not want to spend, then try to replace the pushpin. Though nothing beats a bolt-down.


----------



## arc84 (May 4, 2010)

yes my first priority is to replace the pins but i couldn't find them on my earlier trip to chandni mkt. will go wid a frnd this time, hope i find them.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2010)

@ *arc84* - your cpu's thermal spec is around 68C ( max ) - so I think it would be safer to get a Hyper TX3 as 85C is way beyond your cpu's thermal specs.


----------



## arc84 (May 5, 2010)

but then i have been monitoring my cpu temps for the last 2-2.5 yrs n have never seen it below 77-78 degrees with full load. 

will try to purchase Hyper TX3 after 2-3 months as i am running short of cash right now


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *arc84* - your cpu's thermal spec is around 68C ( max ) - so I think it would be safer to get a Hyper TX3 as 85C is way beyond your cpu's thermal specs.



How could it be so low. And now I cannot even tell which CPU. ARC, update your signature. Groan.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

Asigh,

68C is low ? I think 955BE spec is also in the 60-70 range. AMD doesnt publish TjMax for its CPUs. Any idea what is the max temp for 955BE before it starts throttling.


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

^^
As far as I know, most Intels throttle after 100C, for 45nm E's, and around 90C for 45nm Quads. The new i series should also be around 100C. For AMD BE, I could not find any data, but remember people mentioning 62-65C. Which is quite low, and bad.


----------



## arc84 (May 5, 2010)

@asigh : signature updated. well, its a 5yr old comp. wat else can one expect 

When my proccy was at 105 degrees, i checked its stats with cpuz v1.54 n the core was operating at 1.8GHz instead of the usual 2.8

BTW the core goes upto 77 degrees on full load with the cabinet in the horizontal position n it still works at 2.8GHz

So, its confirmed that intels throttle after 100C. Well, at least P4 does


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2010)

There is no timax temp published for p4 511 and the temp monitoring apps monitor only it's tcase temp - there is only cpu tcase temp for such procs and p4 511's maximum tcase temp is 67.7C just like a e6300 has max tcase ( also known as *Thermal Specification *) temp of 74.1C

but it's tjmax may be higher that's why the cpu throttles around 100c.

I don't think it would be safe to operate the cpu beyond it's tcase temp so get a tx3 asap.

*Thermal Specification:*  The thermal specification shown is the maximum case temperature at the maximum Thermal Design Power (TDP) value for that processor. It is measured at the geometric center on the topside of the processor integrated heat spreader.


----------



## arc84 (May 12, 2010)

went to chandani yesterday n got the push pins really cheap @25 per piece. 

The only problem with them was that the latch on the white part of the clip couldnt hold on the black part in the locking position n as a result it popped out again. Took me 15 mins but in the end was able to lock them in position.

Processor is idling at 63-65C n around 75-77C on full load in the vertical position. Its OK for me coz i dont want to spend any money on it right now. Will try to buy a tx3 in a couple of months.

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/4306/64189388.jpg


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> As far as I know, most Intels throttle after 100C, for 45nm E's, and around 90C for 45nm Quads. The new i series should also be around 100C. For AMD BE, I could not find any data, but remember people mentioning 62-65C. Which is quite low, and bad.



Asigh,

I ran a benchmark test using AMD Overdrive. The PC was running stable at 54degrees C at 100% load on 4 cores. Room temperature was 34degrees C. I ran the test for 11minutes. 

So 62-65 as the Tj MAx is OK right, assuming all other external factors are fine.

One more question, arc has been mentioning in his posts about the CPU position being horizantal and vertical. How does this impact the temps ?


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

^^
Did the CPU throttle, upon stress when you hit 65C...?

Position of CPU should not matter..


----------



## arc84 (May 12, 2010)

@pulsar_swift : as asigh mentioned the position of the cpu does not matter. its only coz of the fact that two of my stock cooler push pins were broken n its was nt able to cool the cpu in the normal position that i had to put it in the horizontal position so that the cooler sits right on the cpu without the push pins n at least prevent my proccy from melting


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

arc84 said:


> @pulsar_swift : as asigh mentioned the position of the cpu does not matter. its only coz of the fact that two of my stock cooler push pins were broken n its was nt able to cool the cpu in the normal position that i had to put it in the horizontal position so that the cooler sits right on the cpu without the push pins n at least prevent my proccy from melting



Oh. Innovative


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

arc84 said:


> @pulsar_swift : as asigh mentioned the position of the cpu does not matter. its only coz of the fact that two of my stock cooler push pins were broken n its was nt able to cool the cpu in the normal position that i had to put it in the horizontal position so that the cooler sits right on the cpu without the push pins n at least prevent my proccy from melting



my 1 pin broken. so pushed the fan wire between the knob & the aluminium fins. so securing the push pin in position. however this applicable only if 1 pin broken.


----------



## arc84 (May 12, 2010)

@ pulsar_swift : thanks 

@Sam.Shab : now its my turn to say, " Innovative ".


----------



## squall30 (May 16, 2010)

Okay now i bought the DV6 1211AX, the so called Entertainment Notebook  PC with the following configs: 



RAM: 4 GB DDR2 

Processor: AMD Turion X2 RM-7 

Graphics: ATI Mobility Raedon HD 4650 Series (1 GB) 

OS: Vista SP1 

I later on upgraded the OS to Windows 7. I've been experiencing severe overheating problems. 

(Benchmarks in Core Temp): When I start windows temperature remains at around 60 C. When I'm just browsing net or doing normal tasks it reaches upto 75 C. But when i use my laptop for gaming purposes, the temperature shoots above 95 C.

I've tried running games like crysis, half life 2, Dragon Age Origins, Sims 3,etc n the max temperature as reported by core Temp reaches 101 C !!!!! 

After playing Sims 3 for just 15 minutes my Laptop went into hibernation automatically !!!! After the "Resuming windows" screen, the maximum temperature in Core Temp was 101 C ! This is really freaking me out. 

PLEASE Help me out ! PLEASE Suggest methods to bring the temperature down. I've tried cleaning dust using compressed air, I'm even using a Laptop cooler but that isnt helping much


----------



## rajan1311 (May 16, 2010)

flip it,open it,clean it,apply new thermal paste on CPU and GPU, get a laptop cooler, nothing more can be done...Ill report this to the HP guys...last time i used it i had no heating issues....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

wow, can we remove the CPU and GPU in a laptop also ?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 17, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> wow, can we remove the CPU and GPU in a laptop also ?



no, but you can remove the heatsink on them...


----------



## ali.saif.2009 (May 18, 2010)

Just wanted to ask that is 50C+ temp. ok for seagate barracuda 500gb.

if not plz suggest some cooling methods for hd, or some good cabinet but not much costly with good cooling solutions.

Thanx in advance!

btw my system:
C2D E7500@2.93ghz, 4gb ddr2, SCbarracuda 500gb X2, XFX9500GT 1gb on ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 18, 2010)

install a front intake fan and it should help the temps


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

*please answer these:*


#what are the do's and dont's while installing a fan?
#should the no of intake fans = no of exhaust fans?
#what should be the placing of fans wrt different components?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 18, 2010)

well i dont know the standard convention, but this is what i did.

One 120mm fan as intake from the front panel, its pulls the air and directs it right on to the HDDs

One120mm fan at the PCIE express lot, as intake.

One 120mm fan at the back as exhaust which comes default with all CM cabinets.

If the cabinet has provision for installing fans on the top panel like the NZXT Gamma, I would add one more 120mm fan at the top as exhaust. As per my understanding this is because HOT AIR is lighter and travels to the top and exhaust would pull it out.

Apart from the above i am thinking if we can install 3 small fans which comes as a panel and would fit in the DVD Drive slot as intake
Others provide ur inputs and correct me if i am wrong


----------



## asingh (May 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> *please answer these:*
> 
> 
> #what are the do's and dont's while installing a fan?
> ...



There are no strict rules, but some common sense pointers which I employ:

1. Intake fans should be on the front and side.
2. Exhaust fans should be on the rear and top.
3. If using high speed fans (3000 RPM) as intake, use dust filters. Cause they will suck in dust.
4. If using numerous high speed fans, use fan controllers, and ramp up the speed when gaming. Else keep them below 2000 RPM.
5. Always place a fan such, that you can get to it easily and uninstall them for cleaning. For example I removed my top CM690 fans (2x), cause they were such a hassle to clean.
6. Use the burning incense (or cigarette if you smoke) trick, to check the air flow.
7. The CPU HSF should always have a fan on it. Unless water cooled.


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

asigh said:


> There are no strict rules, but some common sense pointers which I employ:
> 
> 1. Intake fans should be on the front and side.
> 2. Exhaust fans should be on the rear and top.
> ...


thanks a lot asingh
wrote all the points on a copy
still a couple of doubts..

#can u please elaborate trick number 6
#u removed ur top fans.does it make any difference in cooling?

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> well i dont know the standard convention, but this is what i did.
> 
> One 120mm fan as intake from the front panel, its pulls the air and directs it right on to the HDDs
> 
> ...


thanks for ur experience buddy



pulsar_swift said:


> Apart from the above i am thinking if we can install 3 small fans which comes as a panel and would fit in the DVD Drive slot as intake
> Others provide ur inputs and correct me if i am wrong


so much small fans !!
its kinda difficult


----------



## asingh (May 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> #can u please elaborate trick number 6
> #u removed ur top fans.does it make any difference in cooling?
> t




Take a burning incense stick. It will smoke a lot right. Hold it inside the cabinet, with the system ON, and side panel removed. The direction the smoke takes, will tell you the air flow direction. Of course it should be in--->out. 

Removing those 2 fans, I doubt they were doing good. Since I re-TIM'ed everything and cleaned out all the dust, parts are running cooler anyways. Also the two new fans (side and front -- intake) are now 3000RPM Scythes. So all is cool.


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

^^how many fans are in working now?
i think u have installed a fan controller.right?


----------



## asingh (May 18, 2010)

4x fans. All on the controller. Front+side+bottom = intake. Rear = exhaust.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 1, 2010)

Guys,  I did some voltage tweaking on my 955BE using K10STAT.

Room temp is 30. Idles at 37degrees C

Processor now runs stable @ 52 degrees C 100% Load on all cores with  Prime 95 max heat test run for 6 minutes. It hovers between 51 and 52.  
Earlier it used to touch 62 with prime95 max heat test.

PFB the screenshot.


AMD overdrive stress test runs @ 49degrees C 100 load.

Tj Max for AMD PhII X4 955BE as published on AMD website is 62degrees C

*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...&f5=&f6=C2&f7=45nm+SOI&f8=&f9=&f10=False&f11=


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2010)

Run LinX and check.....!


----------



## Sonicbom (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi.. guys ! I recently got my hands on my new p.c. It has c2d e7500 processor and gigabyte mobo . At start_up when I enter bios /p.c health/ c.p.u temp it shows 42c and slowly it goes higher till 55c. Is that normal ? sorry if i m repeating. It has only one Intel c.p.u fan in it. When using at load i.e while playing high graphics game it goes to 69c in HWmonitor . I m bit scared. Do I need to get exhaust fan ? and how much does it usually cost ?


----------



## Sonicbom (Jun 2, 2010)

Heres the screenshot of core temp reading . In that Tj,max is shown as 100c (enough to boil water)   is that a matter of concerned


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2010)

all c2d cpus have two types of temp :

one is tcase ( case temp of your cpu ) and another is tjmax ( core temp of cpu ).

Your cpu's tcase temp is what HWmonitor and your bios is showing and it's max limit is 74c. But it's better to keep it under 65c.

The core temps of your cpu is 60 and 52c - which is in the safe limit.

So there's not much to worry about - but if you want to reduce the temp more then use a aftermarket cpu cooler like CM Hyper TX3 @ 1.3K - it will greatly reduce your cpu temps 

---------- Post added at 05:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------

@ *pulsar_swift* - great temps you have achieved with voltage tweaking.

buddy share the voltage settings - it might come handy for someone else or will give a fair idea for sure how to reduce temps with voltage tweaks


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2010)

Sonicbom said:


> Heres the screenshot of core temp reading . In that Tj,max is shown as 100c (enough to boil water)   is that a matter of concerned



Do not rely too much on the temperatures which BIOS show you. TJMax is the temperature at which your chip will start to throttle. It is 100C for your CPU. Download RealTEMP and Prime95, and do a full sensor test. Post a screen shot, where all the temperatures are shown with different load levels. You should get around 12 reading.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok here is the snapshot of K10STAT. This software hacks the Pstate settings of the CPU.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ok here is the snapshot of K10STAT. This software hacks the Pstate settings of the CPU.



have you manually edited the p-State or was it a automatic process? 

Toms Hardware published 2 articles on AMD cool & quite & tweaking. do read those, greatly helps tweaking p-State. still great man. good end results.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

I edited the Pstate values. I had to take the probable values from TOMHARDWARE. I had to do small adjustments and TADAAA. Its working.

To help the temps even more i plan to upgrade to bigger cabinet like ZEBBY REAPER or INVADER. But the same headache again i have to sell my CM Elite 310


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> I edited the Pstate values. I had to take the probable values from TOMHARDWARE. I had to do small adjustments and TADAAA. Its working.
> 
> To help the temps even more i plan to upgrade to bigger cabinet like ZEBBY REAPER. But the same headache again i have to sell my CM Elite 310



thats why the software interface looked so familiar 

also i think as you no longer using IGP, lower northbridge voltage more.

about cabby, Reaper good cabinet. just the fans are not so good.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

check zebby invader. i have CM fans from my current cabinet. I will retain them


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> check zebby invader. i have CM fans from my current cabinet. I will retain them



yes, seen. it looks quite big but in practical, its all about bling bling. nothing outstanding. get Reaper. its better (& cheaper).


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

whats the price of reaper? any idea ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> whats the price of reaper? any idea ?



1.7-2k. or maybe lower.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2010)

@* pulsar_swift* - thanks for posting the settings - saved that image for future reference


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2010)

what are these p-states?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> what are these p-states?



p-state are specific stages, in which depending on processor load, its speed + voltage is lowered to save power. usually default processor got 2 p-state. lets take Pulsar's X4 955. it got 2 p-State. first is the default state (3.2Ghz & stock voltage) & 2nd is AMD Cool & Quite(800Mhz & a much lower voltage). but what if you doing some light work, that needs speed above 800Mhz but much lower than  3.2Ghz? p-state comes in play. configure it according to your needs. simple


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 3, 2010)

buddy, check the snapshot of K10STAT. It 955BE has 4 pstates. my proccy is switching to or using only 3 pstates. AMD CnQ also uses these pstates. What i did was , hacked the pstate vaues of AMD CnQ and futher reduced the voltages of each pstate


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> buddy, check the snapshot of K10STAT. It 955BE has 4 pstates. my proccy is switching to or using only 3 pstates. AMD CnQ also uses these pstates. What i did was , hacked the pstate vaues of AMD CnQ and futher reduced the voltages of each pstate



oh yes. it got. but usually a X4 955 (& similar X4s) run either on default speed or at lower clock rate (Cool & Quite) where are the other 2 used? is there something like 2.5Ghz p-state by default?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 3, 2010)

based on cpu usage, CnQ switches between the frequencies. So far i have seen 800Mhz, 2.1Ghz and 3.2GHz. Never saw 2.5Ghz pstate being used . Idle pstate is the most used while browsing or downloading using utorrent. proccy runs at 800Mhz. 
Earlier it used run @ 800Mhz and VID/Vcore = 1.025V. Now with hacked Pstate values, it runs at 800Mhz and VID/Vcore=0.7125V


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> based on cpu usage, CnQ switches between the frequencies. So far i have seen 800Mhz, 2.1Ghz and 3.2GHz. Never saw 2.5Ghz pstate being used . Idle pstate is the most used while browsing or downloading using utorrent. proccy runs at 800Mhz.
> Earlier it used run @ 800Mhz and VID/Vcore = 1.025V. Now with hacked Pstate values, it runs at 800Mhz and VID/Vcore=0.7125V



2.1Ghz? never seen. well thanks for the detailed info. will come in handy in future.

yes, for 800Mhz, 1.025V a bit too high.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for the info guys
do guide me when i get my pc upgrade


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok guys one more update on my CPU temp.
 I have added 2 intake fans on the side panel, this combined with hacked Pstates.

Processor idles at 37 degrees  C , when *room temp is 31 degrees C.*

Recently i have added a HD5670, so the temps have gone up by 2 degrees C.

So effective temp as per my calcuations with out  HD5670 would be 35 degrees C.


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

^^
What are the GPU temperatures like..?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 5, 2010)

GPU idle temp is 44degrees C as per CPU ID HM. It generates lot of hot, we can feel the heat when we place the hand in the air above the card. So added a intake fan near the PCI-E slot on priority


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

What is CPU ID HM...? Which GPU drivers are you on..?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ok guys one more update on my CPU temp.
> I have added 2 intake fans on the side panel, this combined with hacked Pstates.
> 
> Processor idles at 37 degrees  C , when *room temp is 31 degrees C.*
> ...



3 intake & 1 exhaust is the cause i feel.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> What is CPU ID HM...? Which GPU drivers are you on..?



CPU ID hardware monitor. I am using the drivers which came in the CD. Do i need to update the drivers ? If so suggest the latest version i should upgrade to and URL for the drivers download please


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

Download the latest set from *here*. 

Check the temperatures using CCC and running Furmark.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok installed the latest drivers for my GPU. what is CCC ? catalyst control center ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

^^
Yes correct. Run Furmark and see the temperatures.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

my x4 635 is running at 60 C when idle(it is when i slow down the CPU fan speed-it has got 7 speed options :1 being slowest and 7 being fastest- i make it run at 6)

any suggestions?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

60C or 60F ? you didn't post the results i asked you to . did you ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> 60C or 60F ?



60C @ idle? than at load it'll heat upto 80C. pc will auto shutdown. either piyush baba's pc went mad (the monitoring software is a crazy piece of sh**) or something terribly wrong.



pulsar_swift said:


> you didn't post the results i asked you to . did you ?



he never does


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2010)

as he has said he was running the fan speed as slowest as possible and he is getting 60c on idle.

The heating prob can be solved by running the fan at a higher speed I guess anyway.

@ piyush120290 - what's the idle temp and load  you are getting by running the fan in "6" position as you pointed out "7" being the highest setting.

BTw, use pickpick or faststone capture to take screenshots - for temp monitoring use coretemp or HWmonitor or everest.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2010)

@pulsar 
how do i make the thumbnails?
or should i post it to some image hosting site and post the link here?

@sam
its 60 *C*

@topgear
i am using 3 different utilities to check

1:AMD overdrive
2:MSI overclocking centre->always shows 10 deg more than AMD overdrive utility
3:Coretemp->showing only 1st core temperature and not all the 4 cores

do u know any other which is dependable?

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




topgear said:


> *as he has said he is running the fan speed as slowest as possible and he is getting 60c on idle.*


no
i'm running at 6 speed which is default
7 is the highest


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2010)

Some answers:



piyush120290 said:


> how do i make the thumbnails?
> or should i post it to some image hosting site and post the link here?



Create an ID on imageshack. And using the 'image' icon in the posting box here, embed the URL, it will show up as an image when someone browses your thread. This also negates hotlinking.



piyush120290 said:


> 1:AMD overdrive
> 2:MSI overclocking centre->always shows 10 deg more than AMD  overdrive utility
> 3:Coretemp->showing only 1st core temperature and not all the 4 cores
> 
> do u know any other which is dependable?



Remove the desktop OC software. They do more harm then good. Use HWMonitor, it should show temperatures of all 4 cores, also Lavalys Everest is decent. Who assembled your system, was TIM used on the HSF/CPU contact surface..?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 25, 2010)

X4 635 gets a HDT cooler ? i


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2010)

@ piyush120290 - are you using the latest version of coretemp ??

Link for HWmonitor :

*www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Pro version : *www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor-pro.html


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2010)

ok guys

everything is fine now
i just installed a side panel fan
and guess what the temperature readings are...

lowest ever i saw on my PC  *24 degrees
idle temperature  31degrees
on load 45 degrees(max 50 but not beyond it)
*


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

installing side fan has such drastic impact on the temps ? How ? I can see its a intake, why don't you post pics of ur cabinet with the side panel open and how the things are inside ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ok guys
> 
> everything is fine now
> i just installed a side panel fan
> ...



ok thats much much better. BTW how many fans you got & in what status & position (intake/outtake & front, side, back?)?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2010)

@swift and sam
yes it did
actually AC was running at background
currently only 3 fans
side(80mm)
front and rear (120mm each)


----------



## Sathish (Jun 27, 2010)

hi friends pl help me to '_overcome_' the overheat problems.

my config - 
Asus M3N78-EM motherboard 
AMD6400 X2 (3.2. GHZ) 
2GB DDR2 (800 MHZ) 
nvidia 9600GT 512 MB gpu 
WD 80GB and 500GB HDD 
Cooler Master 600 W PSU

here is my problem from past 3 weeks;

my system is restarted after 1 or two minutes while i switch on first time.  after restarting, it does not load bios. but cpu and chasis fan are run as 
usual. motherboard led indicator is glowing 'green'. 
my system boot normally after some time (15-30 minutes) 

I have checked with standby RAM, PSU but no use. the problem still going. 

later i have used the Asus PC PRobe to find the temp;  
my temp is HDD is 42-45'c, cpu - 46-53, gpu 43, motherboard 43-47. 

chasis has two side fans.  no rear and front fans.  my processor has come with med size heatsink with fan.  

my pc runs fine 9 months without any heat problem.

i have also found that when motherboard temp touches 43, the above problem arised. 
Now i have remove the chasis side pan and placed a table fan to maintain the motherboard temp less than 40 so that i  have to use the system contineiusly. 

this problem is in around Motherboard temp?
what is the best solutions ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 27, 2010)

Is that a CM Extreme PSU..?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 28, 2010)

Is 45C for HDD really bad ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ Most of the HDD has threshold temp of 46c ( some has 48c-50c though ) so 45c is hot enough - it's better to kep it under 40-42c. 

@ *Sathish* - what's your temp reading now and is the problem solved I mean after removing the side panel and placing a table fan on the side of cabby.

post a screenshot of coretemp and hwmonitor @ both load and idle status.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2010)

first thanks for quick responses.

i am using speed fan 4.40 and asus probe II v. 04.72 ( it is very accurate) both indicate same temp. 

(without using table fan)
idle > CPU 49'c, Motherboard : 43'c  hdd; 42
while playing 'blur' > cpu 56'c motherboard : 48'c hdd 46'c 


system actually works normal when after i removed the side panel and i placed a table fan. now motherboard temp maintained lessthan 39c.

one thing i forgot to tell : in between chasis and motherboard i have used only 2 screws instead of 9. is it lead to any overheat problem by MB accidently touching chasis's metal parts?~


----------



## asingh (Jun 28, 2010)

^^
Please put in all 9 screws. Why you only used 2...weird..? Also, I hope the mother board is on the array of spacers..?


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

your cpu temp @ load is just fine

though I would recommend you to use app like coretemp and hwmonitor to monitor temps more accurately.

As asigh said screw all the holes of the mobo - if your cabby has some kind of limitation then try to put at least 6 screws or mas much as you can.

BTW, which cabby do you have - if possible change to a better cabby like cm690 around 4k.


----------



## Sathish (Jul 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, which cabby do you have - if possible change to a better cabby like cm690 around 4k.


 
u r right.. 
i received the same advice from toms hardware..
i hav decided to replace soon..
thank for responses.


----------



## lpkvh08 (Jul 4, 2010)

Someone plz help!!! XFX 9800GT 512MB GPU OCed @ 700/1800/940 running @ *105 deg celcius*!!! I have decided to use the _Zalman VF700Cu_ or _VF2000_. I don't know the cost and availability in Mangalore/Udupi region in Karnataka (even Bangalore will do). *PLZ HELP!

PS: *You are welcome to suggest any other cooler for my card. My *budget is 1.5k* max...


----------



## mac555 (Jul 4, 2010)

what software are you using to check the temp..and 105 is seriously high...is it during gaming or some gpu test....and have you checked your gpu fan,is it working properly....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 4, 2010)

clean the card and get the rid of the dust. Install a intake fan at the PCIE slot


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

@ *lpkvh08* - first of all do the things mentioned by mac and pulsar - if it's still not fixed and you wish to use this card then turn off the OC.

use app like GPU-Z to monitor temp and use furmark to post load temps 

PCWizard shows false temp warning as far as I know ( as I've faced it )

Post your other HW details and the deatils about cabby like how many fans do you have ? their position and and direction.


----------



## lpkvh08 (Jul 5, 2010)

i use MSI Afterburner to OC my card. It also displays temp n FPS.
i have an intake fan @ front, exhaust @ back, cabby panel is mostly kept open wen i play games, i cleaned out the card as u guys told. however, temp becomes normal (60-70 deg C load) wen i use it on default clock.
I'll post my cabby pics n the other details in two days or so...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 5, 2010)

YOu need to add a intake fan at the PCIE slot. It will help the temps a lot


----------



## gEEK001 (Jul 5, 2010)

My friend uses Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 2.4Ghz and its Idle temps r 60 degree celsius and load temps r 85 degree celsius! Whats the problem???????????????????


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2010)

lpkvh08 said:


> Someone plz help!!! XFX 9800GT 512MB GPU OCed @ 700/1800/940 running @ *105 deg celcius*!!! I have decided to use the _Zalman VF700Cu_ or _VF2000_. I don't know the cost and availability in Mangalore/Udupi region in Karnataka (even Bangalore will do). *PLZ HELP!
> 
> PS: *You are welcome to suggest any other cooler for my card. My *budget is 1.5k* max...



Those are really high temperatures. You must be insane to be running the accelerator at those temperatures. You stock ratings are: 600/1500/900. How did you achieve these speeds, have you over volted the card..? Also how old is the card. PLEASE do NOT run Furmark on your card with this OC profile mounted. It will immediately fizzle it out. It will shoot your card around 115-120C. Remove the OC, bring it to default, and tell us the temperatures using Furmark+GPU-Z, or Furmark+RivaTuner.



lpkvh08 said:


> i use MSI Afterburner to OC my card. It also displays temp n FPS.
> i have an intake fan @ front, exhaust @ back, cabby panel is mostly kept open wen i play games, i cleaned out the card as u guys told. however, temp becomes normal (60-70 deg C load) wen i use it on default clock.
> I'll post my cabby pics n the other details in two days or so...


It is idling at what. 60 is fine, 70 is not. You mentioned a range to wide..?



gEEK001 said:


> My friend uses Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 2.4Ghz and its Idle temps r 60 degree celsius and load temps r 85 degree celsius! Whats the problem???????????????????


What is the ambient temperatures...?


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi
I have Sony Vaio laptop Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7100  1.80 GHz and its Idle temps r 60 degree celsius and load temps r 85 , no overclocking nothing , what to do ?

Room temp is normal around 30-32 Degrees....

Thanks


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2010)

from which utility s/w u got those readings?
also mention the version of the same


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> from which utility s/w u got those readings?
> also mention the version of the same


 

Hi Piyush

I'm using SpeedFan v4.40. It becomes too hot while playing Quake Live online..

I think...I have to use my laptop as heater in winter I guess


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 20, 2010)

i have 1 week old pentium dual core E5300, i was on a tight budget so i bought it [now i am not happy with it   ]

when it runs at stock 2.6GHz,
temp: 43-47'C on idle and 70'C on load [when i play GTA4] . 

when i overclock to 3.01GHz [or even 3.4GHz] it gives 71-74'C when playing GTA4.

what is wrong with it? it heats up to 70'C+ even on stock speed.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2010)

Nemes!s said:


> Hi Piyush
> 
> I'm using SpeedFan v4.40. It becomes too hot while playing Quake Live online..
> 
> I think...I have to use my laptop as heater in winter I guess


just try to find out the readings again by this software
*Core Temp*


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> i have 1 week old pentium dual core E5300, i was on a tight budget so i bought it [now i am not happy with it   ]
> 
> when it runs at stock 2.6GHz,
> temp: 43-47'C on idle and 70'C on load [when i play GTA4] .
> ...



Use Coretemp/RealTEMP/Everest Lavalys to cross reference the temperatures. Update your signature. How you OC'ing..?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 21, 2010)

i used everest. same temp. i use mobo's OC profiles


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2010)

Your cpu is hitting maximum tcase temp which should be well below 68c.

Don't use mobos OC profile - most of the time it's just send too much voltage to cpu when you oc through it and that's why the cpu is over heating - if possible OC manually.

If you don't have a decent mobo or you don't want to go through the manual oc then get a good cpu cooler like Hyper 212+ or Hyper TX3 - those should bring down your cpu temps.

post a screenshot of realtemp sensor test along with cpu-z.

BTW, which mobo and cabby do you have ?? how many fans you have installed inside the cabby ??


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 21, 2010)

i have ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS mobo and SAHARA cabby. there is one exhaust fan on back + SMPS exhaust fan , CPU and GPU fans. total 4 fans. i have opened Floppy drive's slot for airflow. and opened back side of pci slots in cabby.

even on stock speed, it reaches 71'C on load.
on idle it is 43-48'C.

i will post screens soon


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2010)

^^
Ambient temperatures..?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 21, 2010)

core temp shows 101'C when i play far cry 2 and 84-88'C when i play GTA4


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2010)

^^
Way to high. Tell me more about your OC..?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nemes!s said:


> Hi
> I have Sony Vaio laptop Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7100  1.80 GHz and its Idle temps r 60 degree celsius and load temps r 85 , no overclocking nothing , what to do ?
> 
> Room temp is normal around 30-32 Degrees....
> ...



The only fix is open it up and reapply the thermal paste. Clean the vents and heatsinks off dust too. Should reduce the temps by as much as 10C. Did the trick on my friends Dell XPS 16.

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




happy17292 said:


> core temp shows 101'C when i play far cry 2 and 84-88'C when i play GTA4



Dude I am sure you are on the stock cooler. 

I had an E5200 for a few months, at 3.2GHz it used to be at 80C odd at load with stock cooler. Nothing much you can do about it. Mine did 3.0GHz on stock voltage, so your should do same. Keep the OC to 3.00Ghz and apply new paste, and never look at the temps again..


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

@ happy17292 - 101c ( in non oced ) is just too much and exceeding the max tj temp of 100c - I think your mobo is passing too much voltage to your cpu. Disable all cpu over clocking and now what temps you are getting with those games ?

If possible remove the HSF - clean it - apply a good thermal paste like CM Fusion or Artic Silver or MX - attach that HSF firmly and properly on the cpu and post the resultrs.

post those screenshots - upload them to tinypic.com


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

I think we should make it mandatory to post pics for all overheating questions


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 22, 2010)

ok here it is, now it is around 84'C-92'C when i play games.

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/5945/tempz.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ check if the HSF tightly mounted. it maybe loose. also did you installed the HSF yourself? if done by an assembler, theres a little chance he swapped it for a used HSF with no TIM.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ check if the HSF tightly mounted. it maybe loose. also did you installed the HSF yourself? if done by an assembler, theres a little chance he swapped it for a used HSF with no TIM.




no i have assembled. heatsink is tightly mounted but when i touch it. it feels cool. i think there is issue with thermal paste. should i apply new?
what is the cost of thermal paste [they are not available here]


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> just try to find out the readings again by this software
> *Core Temp*


 
Hi I tested with Core Temp as well is it still same... lowest temp 51 degree and load temp 85 degree


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> no i have assembled. heatsink is tightly mounted but when i touch it. it feels cool. i think there is issue with thermal paste. should i apply new?
> what is the cost of thermal paste [they are not available here]



small tube should cost Rs 250


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> no i have assembled. heatsink is tightly mounted but when i touch it. it feels cool. i think there is issue with thermal paste. should i apply new?
> what is the cost of thermal paste [they are not available here]



CM Nano Fusion is decent @ ~RS. 350

1. Remove the HSF.
2. Clean both the CPU header and HSF contact area using Isopropyl Alcohol (available at chemist).
3. Place a dot of TIM.
4. Evenly spread a thin layer. Thin as possible. You just want to fill the air gaps.
5. Most the HSF slowly.

Game.......!


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to check my system temperature(all components) while gaming.
Would anyone like to tell me required tools and the procedure in detail ?
I'm kinda noob in this business.

BTW,can I able to OC my Intel E2180@2.4GHz Stable (Gigabyte G31 Mobo) with Intel stock cooler and Zebronics PSU ?.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ use real temp or core temp to monitor cpu temps and gpu-z to monitor gpu temps.

for temp monitoring of all components use everest or PC wizard.

@ *happy17292* - your HDD temp is also very high ( 47c ) - install a front fan inside of your cabby or if possible change to better cabby like NZXT Gamma at 2k.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2010)

How ?
I mean run the real temp. at background and notice the max. temp after close the game.....
i have downloaded the latest real temp 3.40 but it got many .exe application.
Which(i7Turbo,LoadTester,RealTemp,RealTempGT) one to run ?

Or,should I use application like Prime95,OOCCT,Linx etc. ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2010)

Prime95,OOCCT,Linx =  Stress Application, so do not use these.

CoreTemp can be used, and it logs temperatures. Which is more than enough. While gaming, or what ever you are doing. RealTEMP you would need monitor it physically, since it does not dump. Just use the RealTemp.exe, if you want. For HDD other components Everest Lavalys is good.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks.....
I will try RealTemp.
So,without good PSU and cooler OC is not possible ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2010)

^^
Depends what GOOD means. 

What all you have..?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2010)

any limit to HDD temperature?
i mean the temperature up to which HDD work stable


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 23, 2010)

People i have Airtel Wifi using the bundled router from beetel. It frequently occurs these days that the internet behaves pretty erratically. So, today i switched the router off/on and noticed that it was very hot. I switched it off and used a damp cloth over and under it and the internet was good again. This is not a good solution so please suggest me something more foolproof and tell that does the heat effect its range as well?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

Google's findings are that the best temps are between about 35-40 C, with below 30 C increasing the instance of failures a lot. 

See the paper at *209.85.163.132/papers/disk_failures.pdf(temps graph on p6) 
and a summary at *searchengineland.com/070219-092214.php

HD's (including the lubricant in the bearings) is not meant to operate at too cold a temperature so don't go overboard with cooling. 

courtesy tomshardware

try this is to monitor each of the smart data of the hdd ...from speed of fan to hdd temp...everything...SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2010)

^^thanks for that
didnt know that they have a range of temp for optimum working


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> People i have Airtel Wifi using the bundled router from beetel. It frequently occurs these days that the internet behaves pretty erratically. So, today i switched the router off/on and noticed that it was very hot. I switched it off and used a damp cloth over and under it and the internet was good again. This is not a good solution so please suggest me something more foolproof and tell that does the heat effect its range as well?




heat does...play a very minuscule role.....but this isnt happening due to the temp increase......rather......don't use the router in a very cramped area....
or otherwise if it was working perfectly earlier......check the wireless.. settings....or else it can be a problem from the side of airtel as well....better will be call the service people....


----------



## Revolution (Jul 24, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Depends what GOOD means.
> 
> What all you have..?



Intel Dual Core E2180@2.0GHz
Gigabyte G31 Mobo
Transent DDR2 800MHz RAM
Seagate SATA HDD
Zebronics 450W SATA Plus PSU
Zebrinics Bijli Case

That's all I have....


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't you have a gfx card - what happend to it ??

For Ocing the basic requirement I believe is a good mobo, a decent cpu and most importantly a cpu cooler

For that config with that PSU you can reach upto 2.8 - 3 Ghz Ghz cpu speed though you will need a good cpu cooler like CM Hyper Tx3 for that - I've reached 3.6 Ghz with that mobo on dual core pentium D 930 with stock cooler and CM nano fusion TIM - I've never seen temps more than 56c under load 



borax12 said:


> Google's findings are that the best temps are between about 35-40 C, with below 30 C increasing the instance of failures a lot.
> 
> See the paper at *209.85.163.132/papers/disk_failures.pdf(temps graph on p6)
> and a summary at *searchengineland.com/070219-092214.php
> ...



Every HDds have threshold temp limit which can be found by SMART.
Most of the Hdds I saw has 44c-48c limit.

You should not run your HDD anything over 41c ( 44c limit ) and 44c ( 48c limit ) and though I don't know much about at which lowest temp threshold from personal experiences i could tell that Hdds function perfectly even at 18c-20c


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 24, 2010)

hey , i reinstalled the heatsink, rotated it 90' left and reintsalled. now CPU is cool. 57'C while playing GTA4. thank you guys.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 24, 2010)

Temperature after playing one hour of game.....

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Extra/Real.jpg


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 24, 2010)

but should i apply new thermal paste or 59'C on load is normal?


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2010)

Revolution, those are fine.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> but should i apply new thermal paste or 59'C on load is normal?



this is absolutely fine......though no problems in applying a fresh layer of thermal paste.....but do u know how to remove it....it needs that anti corrosive thermal paste remover(smells very much like vinegar)dunno whats that called....but u gotta use that to remove it....so dont take any pains in applying again.....58C while on load is perfect....


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2010)

^^
Isopropyl Alcohol. Chemists have it.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah....thats it....saw it on newegg tv channel on YT...thanks for that...i made a note of it.....this is for that ultimate comp building guide of ours....gonna add every last bit of info in it....not to leave  any aspect of comp building....got it?( hey this is with no dominative or bossy nature...when i say this)


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2010)

^^
What is YT..?


----------



## monkey (Jul 24, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> What is YT..?


  I think it stands for YouTube...


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> What is YT..?




maybe its youtube.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> Revolution, those are fine.


Thanks!
Should I consider to OC my CPU @2.4GHz.
I never OC in my life.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2010)

^^ you've answered my question - do you have gfx card installed in your system as reltemp is showing gpu temp of 54c - what gfx card is that ??

As you are going to OC it with that psu it's very important to know about the gpu.

Are you using the stcok HSF ??

If you want to get the real load temp of your cpu then run orthos/prime 95 for 1 hour ( cpu and mem stress test ) and run real temp side by side and watch those temps and post screenshot.

Run a realtemp sensor test and post the temps with screenshot.

BTW, which game you've played for 1 hour to test your cpu temps ??

I've cleaned the surface of the cpu and the bottom of heatsink with clean dry cloth properly but never faced any temp issue


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

@asish ...yes....YT is youtube.....
@revolution.....yes even i would like to know what cpu as well as what gpu u got?...
coz the basic o'clock does depend on the platform u got...amd or intel....?..and remember to know and go through all cpu terms...and all basic o'clocking tutorials on the net......coz it may be a bit confusing at first,....though not discouraging you...but to be aware is a better option

@topgear-yes even i am interested to know his gfx card....real temp.....also shows the actual...temp of cpu.......and running a stress test...side by side will also give a more realistic temp figure...but the temp on  load while playing a game......will also give very good idea .....


----------



## Revolution (Jul 26, 2010)

After lot of thinking I have decided that I will not going to OC my CPU.
Better,I will same money and will upgrade my CPU later.

BTW,I have played Ruins of Magic @1280x1024 for one hour.
Recently I got a old 2nd hand Nvidia 7300GT DDR2 256MB video card.
And I have Intel Stock HSF.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ never heard of that game but looks like it's not that much resource hungry either as a quick google search revealed that it's a MMO game.

You can easily reach upto 2.6 GHz with that PSU and mobo with that stock cooler anyway though if you will OC or not it's entirely your call always


----------



## Revolution (Jul 26, 2010)

Generally most of the people of India do not use to play MMORPS as far as I know or may be Indian don't like MMORPG.
But I like to play MMORPG.
I have played many MMORPG,one of them is Rappelz which I have been playing since 2007 when I have my PIII.

BTW,I just want to OC my CPU to 204GHZ not but.
I don't wanna take any risk cos if something happen wrong I will not able to upgrade my rig ATM and after all I'm totally noob in OCing.....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

^^then u must have played runescape too
i've been playing it from 5 years back
(but i play it 2-4 times a month)


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2010)

@ *Revolution* - What you will upgrade mobo+proc+gfx card ??

if you are a bit scared about OC then it's better to play safe


----------



## Aamir Fearsum (Jul 28, 2010)

my cpu idle temp is 65'c and shoots over 100'c on load
i am using an intel core 2 duo e6550 procy
please help


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2010)

Remove the HSF. Clean both surfaces with Isopropyl Alcohol, apply fresh TIM (thin layer) on the CPU surface, remount the HSF.


----------



## Aamir Fearsum (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: PROCYING IN.....*

HELLO
i want to buy a new procy.
wat should i go with.
phenom ii x4 965   or the
phenom ii x6 1090T.
please help.
and if their is something else let me know.
i want it for gaming........
i have an amd 4870 1 gb but gta 4 runs tooo slow on my pc due to my procy
it is an old intel e6550....
also suggest a gud motherboard,ddr3 ram and a lcd monitor 24'or bigger
my budget is rs 14000 for procy........ rs 6000 for m.b.......... rs 5000 for ram...
rs 15000 for lcd
please..................help..........


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ make a new thread. this thread for discussing & solving heating problem.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2010)

Aamir Fearsum said:


> my cpu idle temp is 65'c and shoots over 100'c on load
> i am using an intel core 2 duo e6550 procy
> please help



It could be due to dust settling into the CPU heatsink. Try cleaning it with a  brush [a big painting brush is good]. A clean heatsink cools the cpu better.
If this does not work then try to do as asigh said.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello guys,
I have a phenom II x4 955 BE, and i think its overheating, please help me to figure out. When i ran Prime95 for 2-3 mins, the temp went to 62 degrees , and fan RPM to 5600rpm. .When playing cod waw, my average temp. is 47-49 degrees, and at this temp , the fan runs at 4-5k rpm , and is quite loud .. I have c n q enabled. I have 1 front fan for intake ( that came with my circle cabby), one exhaust fan at rear ..Are these temps normal for this CPU?


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2010)

Temps upto 66 is quite normal if you use load testing softs like prime95.

Run prime95 for atleast an hour - use core temp to measure idle and load temps and post them in here along with a cpu-z screenshot.

if temps go beyond 66 c then you might consider adding a after market cooler like CM hyper 212+ @ 1.8k.

and 47-49 is a very good temp while gaming - theres nothing to worry about it.

as for loud fan noise there should be some fan speed control options in bios - try setting them right.

BTW, if would be better if you can manage to add another fdan at the left side of your cabby - only one front and back is quite inadequate for your config.

if possible change to a better cabby like CM Elite 430 or NZXT gamma or atleast a zebronics bijli.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 13, 2010)

topgear said:


> Temps upto 66 is quite normal if you use load testing softs like prime95.
> 
> Run prime95 for atleast an hour - use core temp to measure idle and load temps and post them in here along with a cpu-z screenshot.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for the response, I will post my temps here..Also, i will do some cable mgmt soon


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

quad_core said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a phenom II x4 955 BE, and i think its overheating, please help me to figure out. When i ran Prime95 for 2-3 mins, the temp went to 62 degrees , and fan RPM to 5600rpm. .When playing cod waw, my average temp. is 47-49 degrees, and at this temp , the fan runs at 4-5k rpm , and is quite loud .. I have c n q enabled. I have 1 front fan for intake ( that came with my circle cabby), one exhaust fan at rear ..Are these temps normal for this CPU?



these readings are absolutely acceptable


----------



## quad_core (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.. While playing COD WAW, i was running this core temp in background, and it showed a max temp reading of 52 degrees. 
Sadly , cable mgmt is not possible in my cabby it seems  I cant route the PSU cables from behind the mobo plate , as there is no provision( read : gaps or holes ) in the mobo backplate , from which i can route the cables ... so sadly, i can just tie them up with the zip locks which came with my VX550 ... but still, the cables will hang from the mobo side.... have tucked them in the cd drive bays, but still, it looks shabby ...any bright ideas as to how can i do the cable mgmt in order to bring down the temps even more ? As i need some more free space inside the cabby, as i m going to install new grafix card ( currently using 7600GS )


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2010)

^^
Those temperatures are fine.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a XFX 8600 Gt 256 mb ddr3 graphics card few days ago its giving  60 degree on idle and 86 degree on load.But now its giving 78 degree on  idle and 110 degree on load.I have clean its heatsink nd fan with paint  brush and also installed extra 1 80 mm intake fan but no sucess.Plzz  help me...I get the reading from Speed fan 4.41.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2010)

your gfx cards fan is not working properly - send it for RMA.

BTW, use GPU-Z to measure temps.

I once used Pc Wizard and it showed me temps of 105c while in idle mode


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> I have a XFX 8600 Gt 256 mb ddr3 graphics card few days ago its giving  60 degree on idle and 86 degree on load.But now its giving 78 degree on  idle and 110 degree on load.I have clean its heatsink nd fan with paint  brush and also installed extra 1 80 mm intake fan but no sucess.Plzz  help me...I get the reading from Speed fan 4.41.



How old is this card.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 14, 2010)

about 1 year 9 month


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> about 1 year 9 month


That's about the time a XFX card lasts, in case of two of my friends both had XFX 8800GT and their card lasted about 1.8 yrs or so, after that massive load temps followed by crash in game, get it rma'd and never buy XFX again, their Quality check on GPU is done by playing tetris and pacman and loading windows 98 
My HD5850 crashed in the 3rd day, to hell with XFX.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 14, 2010)

Do think i will get the card replaced??4th octobar 2010 my warranty will be over.Rashi should agree that it is overheated they will receive or not??Guys do u know about rashi kolkata.Earlier my friend gets xfx gt9400 512 mb ddr2 instead of 8600 gt.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Do think i will get the card replaced??4th octobar 2010 my warranty will be over.Rashi should agree that it is overheated they will receive or not??Guys do u know about rashi kolkata.Earlier my friend gets xfx gt9400 512 mb ddr2 instead of 8600 gt.


Look here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/96218-latest-prices-83.html#post1273130


----------



## Tenida (Aug 15, 2010)

@tkin and topgear-- after opening the cabinet i have noticed that the fan of XFX 8600 gt is not working after touching the fan its start working and magically the temperature also start decreasing and now the idle temperature is 60 degree and on load 72 degree Celsius.So what should i do now?They will not accept if no problem was found ??


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> @tkin and topgear-- after opening the cabinet i have noticed that the fan of XFX 8600 gt is not working after touching the fan its start working and magically the temperature also start decreasing and now the idle temperature is 60 degree and on load 72 degree Celsius.So what should i do now?They will not accept if no problem was found ??


The fans broken, it'll continue to degrade over time, try the rma before time runs out.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks suggestion granted

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

@tkin-the fan was not broken it was earlier not working but now its working nevertheless i will try to rma it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

do you still have to touch the fan to make it spin .... ? if yes , consider RMA it asap.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes i have given for warranty claim.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

Look at this cooler-Cooler Master V6GT Review - Overclockers Club
It very good looking and performs very efficiently.Is this cpu cooler  available in india?I am planning to buy it.How much its cost?Plzzz tell  me


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 3, 2010)

can somebody suggest a good cpu temperature monitor. real temp doesn't support my processor.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can somebody suggest a good cpu temperature monitor. real temp doesn't support my processor.



if its an issue, just get some fan controllers with temp diodes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 4, 2010)

^^i mean a software to know temperatures..


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^
yeah i need a software to monitor temps cpu gpu and mobo temps without heading for bios too
is speedfan good?


----------



## asingh (Sep 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can somebody suggest a good cpu temperature monitor. real temp doesn't support my processor.



CoreTEMP and/or Everest Lavalys.


----------



## Therapist (Sep 4, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> if its an issue, just get some fan controllers with temp diodes.


The fan controller diodes are more relevant to control the fan speeds according to differences in temperatures than to get an accurate reading. There is always a difference in actual temperatures and those recorded by the diodes since you can't place them physically in contact with the heat sources. Moreover, this difference gets larger with rise in temperature. So you still need software to read the inbuilt temperature probes from the hardware for an accurate reading.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can somebody suggest a good cpu temperature monitor. real temp doesn't support my processor.



try Everest or *HWMonitor Pro* - using it currently and it's very good and showing all temps accurately 

coretemp is also good but sometime it's just not able to display all cores temp.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2010)

coretemp works fine for me 
though i personally like HWMonitor


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> CoreTEMP and/or Everest Lavalys.





topgear said:


> try Everest or *HWMonitor Pro* - using it currently and it's very good and showing all temps accurately
> 
> coretemp is also good but sometime it's just not able to display all cores temp.





piyush120290 said:


> coretemp works fine for me
> though i personally like HWMonitor



thanks..normal temp are 41-43


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

Therapist said:


> The fan controller diodes are more relevant to control the fan speeds according to differences in temperatures than to get an accurate reading. There is always a difference in actual temperatures and those recorded by the diodes since you can't place them physically in contact with the heat sources. Moreover, this difference gets larger with rise in temperature. So you still need software to read the inbuilt temperature probes from the hardware for an accurate reading.



that is true, but the problem I and many others face,is faulty temp diodes on the CPU,many ppl i know get sub ambient temps. 

anyways, a good software is Everest ultimate for all the temps, try it out


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 5, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Look at this cooler-Cooler Master V6GT Review - Overclockers Club
> It very good looking and performs very efficiently.Is this cpu cooler  available in india?I am planning to buy it.How much its cost?Plzzz tell  me



If I m not mistaken,I came across a V6GT at MD Computers....forgot the price tho


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 5, 2010)

these temps are after about 1 hr idling
please elaborate these values for me 
i can't understand a single thing here
*i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad298/funkysourav/Hwmonitorpro.jpg


----------



## asingh (Sep 5, 2010)

Just look at cores 0 -- IV. Which CPU is this..?


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 5, 2010)

^^
Athlon II X4 635
it is already written in the pic 
i think it is a little high for idle temps

another set of temps
*i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad298/funkysourav/Hwmonitorpro2.jpg
these temps are quite lower now
the proccy is on Gigabyte 785GMT US2H mobo
in a CM 310 stock cabby(1 included fan)
VX450 PSU


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2010)

^^ Have you OCed your CPU ??

The Vcore Temp is just too high - it should be withing 1.425V.

On the first pic you've cool and quite disabled or it was not working - that's why cpu core temps and idle volts of cpu were high.

on the 2nd page cool and quiet came into action and reduced cpu volt and temps.

your cabby's front fan is rotating at 888 RPM at max - it should be at-least around 1200RPM for proper airflow.

install 3 more 2000 RPM fans and feel the difference in temps 

BTW, here's mine X4 630's tempos which is humming at 3.5 GHz

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/1961/20100820164150.png

For detailed configs check out this thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/121070-overclock-listing-thread-4.html#post1275158


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 6, 2010)

^^
no i haven't OC'ed my CPU
why is the Vcore high then?
how can i fix this?
do i need to reinstall cool and quiet?
i will be getting the fans this week
is there any way to change the fan rear speed?


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2010)

i get that Core's Temperature is processors temperature
then wat is TEMIN-0-1-2  ??
mobo's ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not very sure but one or two of them could be mobos chipset temp and another one could be AUX or cpu tin temp.

@ *funkysoura*v -  reinstalling cool and quiet may not be necessary as on the 2nd pic the vcore seems fine and cool and quiet is actually working.

if you still want to reduce your cpu load volts you may play with the cpu vcore option in the bios.

The reason of such high vcore ( under load ) is it's set in the bios as auto and the mobo is sending more than needed voltage to the cpu.

Just go into bios, change your cpu vcore setting to manual and lower your cpu vcore voltage but it may need some experiment ( stability test ) to get the lowest possible cpu vcore voltage.

BTW, install more case fans to keep your system cool


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 7, 2010)

topgear said:
			
		

> if you still want to reduce your cpu load volts you may play with the cpu vcore option in the bios.The reason of such high vcore ( under load ) is it's set in the bios as auto and the mobo is sending more than needed voltage to the cpu.


is this dangerous?
or is there nothing to worry about
will by proccy brick or overheat if it is set to auto?


			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Just go into bios, change your cpu vcore setting to manual and lower your cpu vcore voltage but it may need some experiment ( stability test ) to get the lowest possible cpu vcore voltage.


is it a safe procedure? 
please help!!


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2010)

^^
No, please. How can lowering the vCore damage the chip. Most OC boards when let to run on auto, push way to much vCore into the chip. Lower in decrements of 0.05V, and run stability tests. You will see your temperatures come down, for sure.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> No, please. How can lowering the vCore damage the chip. Most OC boards when let to run on auto, push way to much vCore into the chip. Lower in decrements of 0.05V, and run stability tests. You will see your temperatures come down, for sure.



so you are sure that undervolting in no way hurts the processor?
which softwares should i use for stability tests?
i have undervolted the proccy(in bios) already at 1.3v and the temps are really looking good(39c at moderate load, gaming, down from 48c yesterday)
*i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad298/funkysourav/Hwmonitorpro4.png

do i need to dabble with multipliers and fsb in bios too?
or just setting the voltage manually to 1.3v will be enough?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2010)

use K10stat. 1.25-1.30V will be enough for the X4 635 @ stock. for the 800Mhz clock when C&Q is on, set voltage to 0.9-1V. i feel you can lower more (0.8V) but keep it at 0.9V to keep system stable. my usual proccy temperature is 32-35 during idle. maybe cause of the graphics card & also that the PSU is placed odd way.

Edit: after some fiddling lowered Vcore to 1.2V & temperature lowered to 30degree, stock speed & 800Mhz @ 0.87V. will try touching 1.15V at load & 0.8V at idle.

@topgear, have you tried lowering Vcore? well you running your processor way higher than stock still at what voltage do your processor idles?


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> so you are sure that undervolting in no way hurts the processor?
> which softwares should i use for stability tests?
> i have undervolted the proccy(in bios) already at 1.3v and the temps are really looking good(39c at moderate load, gaming, down from 48c yesterday)



OCCT / Prime95. Do monitor while it is running. Do not just walk off, leaving the torture test on.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ yep, OCCT 1 hour test should be used for stability test - I've used it to get a stable OC.

@ *Sam.Shab* - yep, I've tried under volting and ocing using the same old way of modifying bios options.

At stock the and Vcore set to auto the cpu's load voltage was 1.46V which is way more higher but as mine is humming at 3.5 GHz I'm using 1.425V as the vcore set in the bios to get stable OC - under load the cpu vcore is 1.41V and under idle it's 1.10V with CnQ.

Just check out the image :

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/1961/20100820164150.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

when i oc my processor to 3.2ghz, the ram goes up to 14**mhz and ht link to 2200mhz. is it safe. or i should lower the ram and ht link speed manually.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2010)

the default Vcore way too high. you can use K10stat to modify the last P-state i.e. maybe 1Ghz in your case. but in my case everything went back to same once i booted system again. that why i was forced use "old Bios" way.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

err...sam, talking to me?!!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

may all the guys who just bought the system should/must run their CPUs at the stock speed

bcoz if something bad happens how we all convince our parents(including me)
so i'm following a safe path for at least one year(no OC)

its just my perspective of thinking coz if something happened to my pc(touchwood)
my papa wont even let me think about getting a new one


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

^^currently i have mine running at 3ghz

i too lowered voltage to 1.2v. here is mine -

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/9809/captureou.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

somebody please ans my ques in previous post..


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 8, 2010)

@all
please compare mine and Jaskanwar's HWmonitor screenie with Topgear's screenie
you'll notice that
in the "Powers" section,
the value, min and max are all at 100.80w
whereas in Topgear's screenie it shows
39.6w ,39.6w ,100.80w

it is the same case with "CPU Vcore" and "Voltages" section

what seems to be going on here?

@topgear
did you undervolt using BIOS method or k10stat?
while undervolting in BIOS, i just set the CPU voltage to manual and 1.3v
i didn't dabble with anything else
what approach did you take?

the temps seem to low too
are you in an AC room topgear?
or is it raining there?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought that ppl OC cos they don't have much money or they want to get much power spending as less as possible.
Or may be ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

and now i am having boot up probs with 1.2v..reset everything...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^ it was expected. Athlon II X4 no way can run stable @ 3.2Ghz, 1.2V. i tried 2.9Ghz @ 1.2V ended up with several crashes in 3D Mark(games run fine). upped voltage to 1.225V fixed everything, you can try 3Ghz @ 1.2V. though check for stability using 3D Mark/OCCT. also i think you pushing your ram too much. don't. try run is as close to default frequency as possible. if needed run lower, not higher than 1333Mhz. 

@sourav, in my case too the highest power is 100W & lowest is around ~35W. if you installed Gigabyte PowerSaver or any software utility from Gigabyte, kick it out. Use BIOS. safest path.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

sam i have it running at 3ghz not 3.2
also should i lower northbridge frequency from 2070 to 2000 or something. ram is at 1379mhz. should i lower this too???

it runs stable at normal voltage at above ram speed and htlink speed. also when i lower the volts system voltage optimised keeps on blinking in red...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2010)

mine failed at 1.2V (3Ghz). maybe your sample was a better one. so sticking to 2.9Ghz. no need. keep the NB & ram frequency as it is. if you try lower, NB will come to 18**Mhz & ram to 1050-1150Mhz. that will lower system performance too much.

yes it keeps blinking. not sure which value to increase. maybe Vcore is way too less.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

and so was mine sam. it 1.2v at 3ghz when it gave boot up probs.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2010)

running proccy 100Mhz above default speed & 0.275V below default voltage. unique mix of ideas. power saving + extra performance at sametime.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

at 1.22v resident evil 5 crashed 2 times. at 1.25v at 3ghz it is running fine giving me 25 - 30 fps...

and i have turned off cool and quiet since a long time


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2010)

games usually runs fine even if processor slightly unstable. specially the low demand games. and better turn Cool&Quite on. reduces proccy temperature lot.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2010)

@ *funkysourav* - No I'm not in a AC room and you are right - it was raining 

BTW, install cool and quiet ( you have to enable it in bios as well ), install AMD CPU driver and in windows Power Management Option select and Apply Minimal Power Management and voila! you will get low voltage and power consumption while in idle mode and don't have to use any other 3rd party apps.

BTW, in your pic on post no 1204 the temp and power consumption of the cpu looks all right


----------



## pulsar_swift (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is my 955BE at room temp of 25 C. Its raining here in PUNE. Observe the VCore.
Also find the hacked Pstate voltages on K10STAT


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2010)

now after setting 1.25v at 3ghz passmark ran fine but OCCT (10min) crashed 2 times.
then i set it to 1.275v at 3ghz and OCCT (10min) ran perfect.
here are the results -

ImageShack Album - 8 images

and hwmonitor after running occt -

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/4494/capture2mp.png



pulsar_swift said:


> Here is my 955BE at room temp of 25 C. Its raining here in PUNE. Observe the VCore.
> Also find the hacked Pstate voltages on K10STAT



seen you after a long time pulsar.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ better set the voltage back to 1.225V & run proccy at stock setting. that extra 100Mhz for 0.05V not much of an yield.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 9, 2010)

@all
is loading the "Optimized" profile in "P-State" tab recommended?
also how do i revert back to original factory settings?


posting some screenshots
please check

The K10 Stat profile
*i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad298/funkysourav/k10stat/K10.png


The resulting HWMoitor pro screenie
*i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad298/funkysourav/k10stat/HwmonitorproK10.png

The resulting CPU-ID screenie
*i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad298/funkysourav/k10stat/CPU-ZK10.png

please comment

these screenies are all at idle state


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2010)

why your proccy idling at 1.6Ghz? it should idle at 800Mhz. also Vcore a bit higher than both Jassy & me. try the BIOS way. also do the p-state values stay same after you reboot the system?


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 9, 2010)

didn't reboot it yet
the proccy speed seems to be stuck at 1600 MHz
it stays the same even while playing FAR CRY 1
i will reboot(after i am done with this far cry stage) and test with Prime to see the stability

i am not doing this for lowering voltage, but only cooler temps and stability
i will not undervolt any further
also how do i revert back to original factory settings?


----------



## Nithu (Sep 21, 2010)

Please guys check this... 

[URL=*img535.imageshack.us/i/capturelw.jpg/][IMG]*img535.imageshack.us/img535/1645/capturelw.th.jpg[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I guess there is some problem with my motherboard. or is it over heating? why its showing weird temperatures and voltages?


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2010)

^^
Some sensor issue for sure. Try CoreTEMP / RealTEMP.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ okay buddy... I used RealTemp. It shows same temps of Core's as shown in CPUID, also i used Speedfan but the result is same. 
I wanted to know about motherboard temperature. Which part shows MB temp in CPUID?

BTW, my computer is working just fine. Those weird voltages are because of sensor problem right! I can use my computer na!...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2010)

@Nithu, try update your BIOS or clear the existing BIOS & load the default values & check again.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 21, 2010)

chill out dude....temp diodes are faulty.....even PSU sensors are faulty....


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2010)

@ *Nithu* - try Everest Ultimate Edition and see if it can show the temps correctly and another weird thing I noticed in your pic is HWmonitor is not showing your GPU temp ie 7800GTX or you are using the mobos IGP ?


----------



## Nithu (Sep 22, 2010)

@Sam.Shab 
okay, i'll try that. 

@rajan1311
yeah, maybe.

@topgear
okay, i'll try.
sorry, i'm not using my old 7800GTX graphics card. I need to remove the name from my signature.

this is what i got in Everest Ultimate Edition.

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/7162/captureltx.th.jpg

Same result...


----------



## saly (Oct 4, 2010)

I have Dell Laptop Latitude c840 problem which can detailed as following:-

when I pressed power button all three lamps light ON for a bout 3 to 4 seconds and then get back to OFF state and nothing happen, the laptop still not operating.
Is this POST or Overheating Problem?
Plz Help cuz I am in Hurry to finish this.

tnx


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2010)

it's not a heating issue - if it's under warranty send it for RMA.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2010)

One thing is not good after adding Corsair VX45W PSU at my system.
My CPU avg. temp goes to near 60C from avg. 52C.....


----------



## asingh (Oct 8, 2010)

^^
How can temperatures increase after changing the PSU.

Also, man, for christ's sake, update your signature. Your query looks so damn vague...! Sad, when you are on old member here. Really sad. Or mention what your system holds.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2010)

I thing this cos of the new PSU got 120mm intake fan but old Zebronics PSU have 80mm exhaust fan locate at outside of case. 
I think I should clean my clean my Bijli case first and confirm about that.
Generally I clean my case after 4-6 months later.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Oct 9, 2010)

Bro, update ur config in ur signature.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys... wanted to ask one question.. I want to buy a new case fan for CM elite 430. It should have blue LED lighting( as my side panel is transparent), along with decent airflow . Is there any specific model frm CM that you know of ? I was thinking about this one as a case fan
Coolermaster 90 CFM Blue LED Silent
(Coolermaster 90 CFM Blue LED Silent). But it says its for cpu cooler ... Let me know your views about this if I were to install this as a case fan at rear(exhaust or n side panel as intake)..


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ that fan is not for CPU cooler only :

read it right :



> 3. Recommended for Hyper 212, Hyper Z600, Geminii S, *COSMOS and COSMOS S*



the cosmos and cosmos S are two of the cabinets from CM.

you can use this fan with any cabinet which supports 120mm fan mounting  and rest assured I'm using this fan with the same cabby you are using.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 20, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ that fan is not for CPU cooler only :
> 
> read it right :
> 
> ...




Thanks, I dint know that they are cabinets .


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2010)

you welcome


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 24, 2010)

please can any one tell me until what temperature intel pentium dual processor can withstand the heat during 100% cpu usage.thank you.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> please can any one tell me until what temperature intel pentium dual processor can withstand the heat during 100% cpu usage.thank you.



Tell me the Model number ??

 there is known is OPERATING TEMPERATURE limit  which tells u maximum Cpu temp 

Type ur model number in google in the spec's u ll see operating temp


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 24, 2010)

intel pentium dual core E5500


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

The Tjmax is 100c ( cpu core temp ) and Tcase ( cpu heat spreader temp ) temp is 74c.

The tjmax should never cross 75c and the Tcase 70c.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 25, 2010)

what is tcase.i used speed fan software to check my system temperature and it showed cpu temp around 42-43C at 0%cpu and it goes to70-72C at the time of playing games and at idle mb temperature will be around 37-38C.is it normal?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 25, 2010)

i need some overclocking help.up to what extent i can overclock my intel pentium dual core E5500 processor.as default its speed is 2.8GHz.can i increase its speed to about 3.4-3.5GHz?


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> i need some overclocking help.up to what extent i can overclock my intel pentium dual core E5500 processor.as default its speed is 2.8GHz.can i increase its speed to about 3.4-3.5GHz?


Yes but for that you need a good CPU cooler, also you need to have a motherboard that support oc, intel mobos do not support oc(except a few really high end models).

So tell us your mobo model and smps make and then we can suggest something.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 25, 2010)

mob model is asrock g31m-vs2.smps is frontech 450w(one which i got with my cabinet).in asrock website they have written that motherboard supports overclocking and i have also seen overclocking option in bios.thank you.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 25, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> i need some overclocking help.up to what extent i can overclock my intel pentium dual core E5500 processor.as default its speed is 2.8GHz.can i increase its speed to about 3.4-3.5GHz?



E5500 is little stove , u definitely need a third party cooler off-course as *tkin*   said  u need to mention which mobo r u using !


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 25, 2010)

E5500 is little stove , u definitely need a third party cooler off-course as tkin said u need to mention which mobo r u using !

i have already posted it above(above your post).thank you


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 25, 2010)

E5500 is little stove , u definitely need a third party cooler off-course as tkin said u need to mention which mobo r u using !

i have already posted it above(above your post) and your are right about that little stove bcoz even when i play games like nfs most wanted its temperature reaches to 68-70C.thank you


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2010)

^^ what is speedfan is showing to you is tcase ( cpu heat spreader temp ) temp.

use realtemp to know about core temps ( tjmax ) of your cpu and post the idle and load temps in here.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2010)

these are the screen shot of real temp when i tested it in my computer.when i used prime 95 for the loader test,after about 40sec my core temperature reached more than 100C.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2010)

more screen shots of real temp


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2010)

plz reply me about overclocking my processor and can i use 3-4 8omm case fans in my cabinet which is having frontech 450w smps?Is there any 80mm case fan which makes less noise,i bought two zebronics 80mm fans but it makes a lot of noise or is there any way to reduce its noise?thank you.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 27, 2010)

please any one reply me guys............................................


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> plz reply me about overclocking my processor and can i use 3-4 8omm case fans in my cabinet which is having frontech 450w smps?Is there any 80mm case fan which makes less noise,i bought two zebronics 80mm fans but it makes a lot of noise or is there any way to reduce its noise?thank you.


No, you can't.

You need to buy:
1. A better PSU, 600w for cooler master or 450w for corsair(~4K).
2. A good cpu cooler for about 3-5k.

If you try to oc now, your pc will just BLOW UP.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 28, 2010)

can u tell me about those temperature shown by real temp,are they too high or normal and i have already overclocked iby 0.3GHz.do i need to reduce it back(those results of real temp are after overclocking and i have not seen much difference in temperature between the results of after oc and before)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 28, 2010)

can u tell me about those temperature shown by real temp,are they too high or normal and i have already overclocked it by 0.3GHz.do i need to reduce it back(those results of real temp are after overclocking and i have not seen much difference in temperature between the results of after oc and before)


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> can u tell me about those temperature shown by real temp,are they too high or normal and i have already overclocked it by 0.3GHz.do i need to reduce it back(those results of real temp are after overclocking and i have not seen much difference in temperature between the results of after oc and before)


Do not oc, your psu is weak to handle the load and your stock cooler will not be able to dissipate the extra heat, 300MHz is a high overclock, you'll not see issues right away but your oc will damage your components over time, your cpu is good enough for anything right now, like decoding 1080p video and stuff, you don't need the extra speed, oc'ing is for people who mostly want to brag about their 3dmark score.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you .


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2010)

@ *sukesh1090* - those temps are really high and turn off all the OC as tkin has said and enable all cpu power management options in bios setting - that should reduce the cpu temp. 

what mobo do you have ?

get a good psu like corsair CX400W or Gigabyte superb 460W and dithch the current PSU you have.

what cabby do you have ?

get some ball bearing based amigo/glacial 80mm fans - they should keep the noise low - each piece can cost 150 bucks.

Get a good cpu cooler like CM Hyper TX3 @1.4k or Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k.

BTW, try remounting the cpu heatsink first with some good TIM like CM nano fusion or Arctic silver or MX - a little tube of these cpu thermal paste can cost you around 350-400 bucks.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have asrock g31m-vs2 motherboard.i have downclocked the processor to normal but still i don't see such a difference in the temp.I don't know how to fit heat sink to processor and applying thermal paste to it.can you give me more information about changing voltage in the bios?thank you.



topgear said:


> @ *sukesh1090* - those temps are really high and turn off all the OC as tkin has said and enable all cpu power management options in bios setting - that should reduce the cpu temp.
> 
> what mobo do you have ?
> 
> ...



i detached the heat sink from the processor,there was some grey colored substance may be thermal compound.so once again do i need to add the thermal compound?is there any use of it?does psu effects the temperature of the processor?thank you.


----------



## asingh (Oct 29, 2010)

^^
Remove the residual thermal paste using Isopropyl Alcohol -- from a chemist. Dip in cloth a bit, and remove it. Make sure no liquid gets on the socket bay.

PSU does not affect the temperature of the CPU,.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 29, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Remove the residual thermal paste using Isopropyl Alcohol -- from a chemist. Dip in cloth a bit, and remove it. Make sure no liquid gets on the socket bay.
> 
> PSU does not affect the temperature of the CPU,.



i contacted a service man here and i told him that i bought a computer 10 days back and it is over heating.he told me that its not the mistake of thermal compound intel will provide a good thermal compound with their processor and it takes 3-4 years to get dried and he told there must be any problem in the cooler fan then i told him it is working correctly.so,i think there is something other problem.guys can u tell me what he told about the thermal compound is it true?plz suggest any solution my problem or tell according to you what the problem cold be?thank you.
guys do you think the culprit may be the voltage?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

@sukesh
I'm in udupi too lol. Just go to syscomp and see if they have thermal paste. Also make sure your cpu voltages are correct. Use everest for that if it wasn't already suggested.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 29, 2010)

i have Everest but i don't know the correct voltage.in bios i found these options,vtt voltage-1.10v,1.20v,1.37v,1.46v. NB vol-1.272v,1.319v. +1.5v-1.5125v,1.5651v.at present these are all set to auto please suggest me for what voltage should i set the above categories.
 redlofredlof where is this syscomp what do you think about prime computers,maithri complex,near bus stand.thank you.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> i have Everest but i don't know the correct voltage.in bios i found these options,vtt voltage-1.10v,1.20v,1.37v,1.46v. NB vol-1.272v,1.319v. +1.5v-1.5125v,1.5651v.at present these are all set to auto please suggest me for what voltage should i set the above categories.
> redlofredlof where is this syscomp what do you think about prime computers,maithri complex,near bus stand.thank you.



syscomp is opposite to main post office udupi. Prime comp guy seems a bit too overconfident but he gets things pretty fast. I think the prime guy will also have it. Where did you buy the comp from?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 29, 2010)

no i bought the comp from shimoga about 10-12 days before.so the prime computer guy in manipal told me that i don't need add thermal compound as i just bought it 10 days before.what do you think?please tell me the values for setting my voltage reffering my above post.thank you.
does decreasing the vtt voltage helps in lowering the temperature?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys I found that my GPU temperature is going up to 72-73 C if I play 30-45 mins of game. I was testing with DIRT 2. Is this normal? or overheating? I have CPUID HW Monitor installed. The CPU temp was around 54-55. My specs is in my sig.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> no i bought the comp from shimoga about 10-12 days before.so the prime computer guy in manipal told me that i don't need add thermal compound as i just bought it 10 days before.what do you think?please tell me the values for setting my voltage reffering my above post.thank you.
> does decreasing the vtt voltage helps in lowering the temperature?



As for E5500 U dont need to undervolt or Overvolt from default settings .. Though u r Overclocking u consider Abt Voltage settings , Keep all @ optimal settings just read the temp ! if not good re-apply thermal paste ! 

Note : Dual core E5500 emits some heat its not 45nm processor , its 65nm processor so temp wont reduce more !!



ithehappy said:


> Hey guys I found that my GPU temperature is going up to 72-73 C if I play 30-45 mins of game. I was testing with DIRT 2. Is this normal? or overheating? I have CPUID HW Monitor installed. The CPU temp was around 54-55. My specs is in my sig.
> Thanks in advance.



If both the Temps are @ Full load / playing games then  its absolutely * NORMAL  *


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2010)

^^ you are wrong about this :

The Pentium Dual-Core E5500 is based on the 45 nm Wolfdale-2M core in-fact all intel dual core 5xxx series is based on 45nm.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> no i bought the comp from shimoga about 10-12 days before.so the prime computer guy in manipal told me that i don't need add thermal compound as i just bought it 10 days before.what do you think?please tell me the values for setting my voltage reffering my above post.thank you.
> does decreasing the vtt voltage helps in lowering the temperature?



now i know why your cpu is over heating. The guy who assembled your comp did not put cpu cooler properly on the cpu the first time. So some of the thermal compound got stuck to the cooler and some remained on the cpu. In the next try he fixed the cpu cooler onto the cpu properly. Doing this, air pockets were developed between the thermal compound, cpu, and heat sink. On top of that you overclocked your cpu. And since you detached your cpu cooler again. It has further degraded the workability of the thermal compound. 
My advice, ask prime guy in manipal to get you thermal compound, if he tries to discourage you then show him money 
Get rid of the old compound. Reapply the new compound and now fix the cpu cooler in just one go or you will have to even out the compound again. Also get a new psu, prime guy can get you cooler master and corsair. I'm also gonna buy one soon.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ you are wrong about this :
> 
> The Pentium Dual-Core E5500 is based on the 45 nm Wolfdale-2M core in-fact all intel dual core 5xxx series is based on 45nm.



Sorry Confused , I thought this one same 2.8Ghz Intel® Pentium® D Processor 915 (4M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) with SPEC Code(s) SL9DA, SL9KB


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 30, 2010)

OK i will re apply the thermal compound.while applying compound do i need to spread on whole part of the processor which comes in contact with heat sink or at the center in round shape?thank you.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 30, 2010)

i have applied the thermal compound.i didn't got the companies mentioned by topgear so i used something anabond company.these are the screen shots of the real temp after applying thermal compound again.in screen shot it is showing the maximum temperature as 77C but it to went 77 only for once and it was fluctuating within 65-72C and during playing nfs most wanted yesterday it went to 105C but still my system didn't hanged and didn't restarted and today it went to 85C so,i think this is much better than yesterday's and i think this is the best my processor can giveif it can tolerate 105 then it should tolerate 85.today it is getting cooled down quickly.please tell me what you guys think.further advices to reduce temperature are appreciable.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2010)

Only other way is to get a third party cooler or water cooling to get 30 degrees all the time


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 30, 2010)

what you think is it near to normal?can i work with this temperature?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2010)

For your cpu it is normal. My x2 never goes above 55 but its a 64watt cpu pretty old and cheap only 3k. Three years back i upgraded my mobo cpu and 1 gb ram for 8k total.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 30, 2010)

mine is also 65 watt cpu.are you using any other heat sink other than heat sink provided by intel with its processor?


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Sorry Confused , I thought this one same 2.8Ghz Intel® Pentium® D Processor 915 (4M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) with SPEC Code(s) SL9DA, SL9KB



nothing to be sorry - with so much models of cpu it's easy to get congfused even for pro users.



sukesh1090 said:


> i have applied the thermal compound.i didn't got the companies mentioned by topgear so i used something anabond company.these are the screen shots of the real temp after applying thermal compound again.in screen shot it is showing the maximum temperature as 77C but it to went 77 only for once and it was fluctuating within 65-72C and during playing nfs most wanted yesterday it went to 105C but still my system didn't hanged and didn't restarted and today it went to 85C so,i think this is much better than yesterday's and i think this is the best my processor can giveif it can tolerate 105 then it should tolerate 85.today it is getting cooled down quickly.please tell me what you guys think.further advices to reduce temperature are appreciable.





sukesh1090 said:


> what you think is it near to normal?can i work with this temperature?



I still think the temp is pretty high - as you have not got any thermal paste of good brands try getting cpu cooler like CM Hyper TX3 around 1400 bucks and it will keep your cpu cool than the stock HSf and you will also get a tube of thermal compound with the package - thus you will be able to oc your cpu too.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 2, 2010)

guys check these pics and numbers in that it is my core temperature.i don't know how it got corrected,today me and my friend paigirish(he is also the member of thinkdigit forum) opened the cabin removed heat sink,processor and some cables to find the problem and at last we concluded that there must be something mistake with the heat sink or there must be a gap remaining between processor and heat sink when we fit it to mb and we fitted it back blowing processor and heat sink.after fitting those things back and starting my computers temperatures are running normal.i think there was any loose connections or some dust was there on the processor.what you guys think?thank you.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2010)

The temps you are now getting with the stock HSF is just perfect.


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys check these pics and numbers in that it is my core temperature.i don't know how it got corrected,today me and my friend paigirish(he is also the member of thinkdigit forum) opened the cabin removed heat sink,processor and some cables to find the problem and at last we concluded that there must be something mistake with the heat sink or there must be a gap remaining between processor and heat sink when we fit it to mb and we fitted it back blowing processor and heat sink.after fitting those things back and starting my computers temperatures are running normal.i think there was any loose connections or some dust was there on the processor.what you guys think?thank you.



Did you apply any TIM between the CPU head and the HSF surface. Also why is not RealTEMP loading your system 100%. It should. Just run the normal RealTEMP test with 2x threads of Prime95 in the background and post the screen shot.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys here are the pics with 100% load.i have two questions one is what is sensor movement test? and other is if i overclock my processor then the warranty gets voided.ok then if i again downclock it to normal how they will come to know that the processor was overclocked?thank you.


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2010)

1. Sensor movement test is a small test which RealTEMP does when it is launched, to check that the sensors actually 'detect' a thermal delta. If you have a 'stuck' sensor than the movement values should be '0'. 

2. The companies say that OC voids warranty, but I doubt they can really tell. Just be careful regarding the OC. 

What is your system configuration.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 2, 2010)

intel pentium dual core 2.8GHz@1.3v,Asrock G31M-VS2,frontech 450Watt,LG Flatron W1943C 19",samsung 500GB,LG DVD+RW,intel integrated graphics card GMA 3100(want to buy ATI HD5670).


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2010)

^^
Temperatures are fine.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 2, 2010)

thank you.for overclocking do i need a good smps or can i go with the one now i am having(frontech 450watt)?do the temperature rise in summers?


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2010)

^^
Yes, for OC you need a good stable SMPS. Not sure about Frontech. Temperatures will rise any time of the year. Just that in summers the ambient is higher vs. winters.


----------



## virajkin (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi i recently upgraded my system as shown in my signature below
I checked the CPU temperature with Gigabyte's Easy tune 6. During normal operation i.e browsing n all it shows the CPU temperature as 38-40 degrees
During video conversion it goes to 43 degrees
Are these temperatures OK for Athlon II X4??
I am using stock cooler and it had come with some amount of paste
Do i need to apply the thermal compound right noww?? please help


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think you have to apply the thermal compound if it is not applied before.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2010)

@ *virajkin* - the temps you are getting is just fine - you don't need to apply any kind of thermal paste.

Only if you unmount the HSF later for cleaning ( after 1 year maybe ) you have to apply thermal paste. As of now your stock HSF and TIM is working just fine.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ buddy do we have any software that can lower the vcore for P4? my 2nd P4 rig's temp shoot 65degree. the thermal paste is almost gone. also the 1 push pin got bend & so it doesn't stays in its place. else will have to buy a new cheap HSF.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2010)

Try this one :

RMClock Utility. Products. CPU Rightmark

Also if your mobo supports OCing try underclocking and undervolting the cpu.


----------



## arc84 (Nov 6, 2010)

@Sam.Shab : what was the normal temp. of ur p4 rig?? mine is a 4.5 yr old p4 2.8 (511) rig n it has always ran above the 65 degree mark.... n yes even i did break two of the push pins earlier this year bt luckily gt spare ones @ rs 25 per pc from chandani mkt. i think it would help if i can reduce the core voltage a bit bt dont know how to go about it.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> Try this one :
> 
> RMClock Utility. Products. CPU Rightmark
> 
> Also if your mobo supports OCing try underclocking and undervolting the cpu.



thanks for the link. will give it a try. but lately whole system started to freeze. after OS (Win7) loads. so i doubt i'll be able to use it. or, will try lower the clock.

the system allows OC but can't edit the voltage. if i try to edit, theres only 2 option: Auto or Ignore.



arc84 said:


> @Sam.Shab : what was the normal temp. of ur p4 rig?? mine is a 4.5 yr old p4 2.8 (511) rig n it has always ran above the 65 degree mark.... n yes even i did break two of the push pins earlier this year bt luckily gt spare ones @ rs 25 per pc from chandani mkt. i think it would help if i can reduce the core voltage a bit bt dont know how to go about it.



not remember clearly. will check & inform you. 

i am thinking of selling off the old rig. better get rid of it soon before it qualifies for museum entry


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2010)

^^that would be even better
u can fetch good amount of bucks from museum


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^that would be even better
> u can fetch good amount of bucks from museum



 that was one hilarious idea but in actual practice ever a 4figure amount will be enough for me (trying to sell but now overheating problem taking toll on system).


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2010)

Try running XP - not win 7 - it's just too much fro your old rig.

Also try setting the volt to ignore mode and see if you can get manual volt control option enabled.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> Try running XP - not win 7 - it's just too much fro your old rig.



yes will install Xp in a few days. but Win7 ran fine. ho hangs or slowdowns.



topgear said:


> Also try setting the volt to ignore mode and see if you can get manual volt control option enabled.



will try but i think there won't be any option for manual voltage control. the board is way too old (5yrs old).


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Nov 12, 2010)

hi guys,

i just bought myself hyper tx3. as of now, there is only one fan installed with it. i wanted to know will it make any difference if i add another 92mm fan to the heatsink in a push-pull config. I have phenom II 940 and the current readings are idling at 38c and load:56c (it's much better than my stock hsf coz then readings were idle: 45c and load: 71c)

another query is i don't know how to setup the direction of the fans. Hyper TX3 only allows the fan to blow air towards North or South in AMD system. My power supply is at the top. So please tell me in which direction should the fan blow : north or south ??


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

nikhilpoddar said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just bought myself hyper tx3. as of now, there is only one fan installed with it. i wanted to know will it make any difference if i add another 92mm fan to the heatsink in a push-pull config. I have phenom II 940 and the current readings are idling at 38c and load:56c (it's much better than my stock hsf coz then readings were idle: 45c and load: 71c)
> 
> another query is i don't know how to setup the direction of the fans. Hyper TX3 only allows the fan to blow air towards North or South in AMD system. My power supply is at the top. So please tell me in which direction should the fan blow : north or south ??


for efficient cooling you should keep only one fan and keep the hs clean. If the hs is filled with dirt then you will need the push pull thing. The air between  the fins need to have a little amount of pressure so that it is in a compressed form due to the effect of being pushed between thefins. The compressed air is more efficient in cooling the fins of the heat sink. 
This, however, will not happen if you use two fans in the said fashion.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 12, 2010)

@ *nikhilpoddar* - Congrats for TX3!!How much did it cost ya?I'm plannin to buy a CPU cooler for my Athlon II X4 635 thts y wanted to know the cost n performance.n r there 92mm fans?I've heard of 90mm n 120mm fans.


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Nov 13, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *nikhilpoddar* - Congrats for TX3!!How much did it cost ya?I'm plannin to buy a CPU cooler for my Athlon II X4 635 thts y wanted to know the cost n performance.n r there 92mm fans?I've heard of 90mm n 120mm fans.



i bought it for Rs. 1100 from PrimeABGB, mumbai. As u can see from my previous post, it is doing a very good job in cooling my cpu. The cooler comes with a attached fan. But if u want to add another one there is this Panasonic 92 mm fan available with lynx-india.com


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

2 afns will reduce temp by another 4-5C but provided you have another fan as exhaust at the back side of your cabby.

BTW, what cabby do you have ?


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Nov 14, 2010)

Zebronics  Bijli


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys, I'm running a Core2Quad Q6600 overclocked at 3.0 ghz. I'm using the Cooler Master Gemini II-S heatsink. My cores are idle at 46-48 degree celsius. Ran Prime95 and my cores peaked at 70-72 degree celsius. Is this normal?

Also, any suggestions for a better cooler in the Rs.2000-2500 range?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ remove the HSF, remove stock/applied TIM & reTIM ot. check if the temperature comes down to 25-30degree. also do clean your HSF. else you may consider an upgrade of HSF.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2010)

Temps upto 65c is be fine for your cpu nder 100% load.

Do what sam has suggested first.

BTW, Did you used mobos auto ocing function or oced manually - try to reduce cpu vcore voltage in until ( reduce it in small stages ) you find the minimum stable voltage for your cpu.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 21, 2010)

it does'nt seem a very high temp considered u OC'ed it 
so i feel its normal cause mine seems to be at 65c at load !!
well before buying additional cooler check for proper ventilation !!!


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2010)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Guys, I'm running a Core2Quad Q6600 overclocked at 3.0 ghz. I'm using the Cooler Master Gemini II-S heatsink. My cores are idle at 46-48 degree celsius. Ran Prime95 and my cores peaked at 70-72 degree celsius. Is this normal?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a better cooler in the Rs.2000-2500 range?



Those idle temperatures good be made less...! Try to lower the vCore least as possible while mapped to 3.0 Ghz. Keep lowering vCore in increments till system is unstable. Lowest vCore will give your lowest temperatures.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ remove the HSF, remove stock/applied TIM & reTIM ot. check if the temperature comes down to 25-30degree. also do clean your HSF. else you may consider an upgrade of HSF.



Well, removing this particular heatsink means I have to dismantle the motherboard as well. Sad but true.



topgear said:


> Temps upto 65c is be fine for your cpu nder 100% load.
> 
> Do what sam has suggested first.
> 
> BTW, Did you used mobos auto ocing function or oced manually - try to reduce cpu vcore voltage in until ( reduce it in small stages ) you find the minimum stable voltage for your cpu.



Well, initially I managed to OC it up to 3.6 ghz using manual settings (increased vCore also). Tried running Prime 95 but it BSOD instantly. Went to 3.0 ghz using automatic settings. Will try reducing the vCore voltage manually.



jerrin_ss5 said:


> it does'nt seem a very high temp considered u OC'ed it
> so i feel its normal cause mine seems to be at 65c at load !!
> well before buying additional cooler check for proper ventilation !!!



Yes, I think I need a new cabinet. This shitty Mercury Vertex cabinet can easily warm a Pizza. That CM Elite 430 looks juicy. Keep in mind that these temps were achieved on a 10 minute Prime 95 stress test , so that's all 4 CORES AT 100% load for 10 minutes :O .



asingh said:


> Those idle temperatures good be made less...! Try to lower the vCore least as possible while mapped to 3.0 Ghz. Keep lowering vCore in increments till system is unstable. Lowest vCore will give your lowest temperatures.



Yes, will try lowering the vCore.

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2010)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Went to 3.0 ghz using automatic settings.



found something. i really hate these automatic settings. cause its just a piece of preprogrammed AI that OC & may end up increasing voltage. it can never replace a manual step by step OC. 

ok, please post a CPU_Z screenshot by running Prime95 in background. want see what vcore the board is pumping in.



Tachyon1986 said:


> Yes, I think I need a new cabinet. This shitty Mercury Vertex cabinet can easily warm a Pizza. That CM Elite 430 looks juicy. Keep in mind that these temps were achieved on a 10 minute Prime 95 stress test , so that's all 4 CORES AT 100% load for 10 minutes :O.



a new cabby will help cool your system as a whole but don't expect dramatic reduction in processor temperature.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok ,I just realized that even on automatic settings the CPU core voltage was at the lowest, (1.2625V I think , at work now..can't remember exactly). Even with manual settings , I can't go lower than that. 

I will post the screenshots when I get home guys.


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2010)

^^
Keep all auto setting off. C1E, EIST, Speed step.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Keep all auto setting off. C1E, EIST, Speed step.



Everything was off, 1.2625V is the minimum in the BIOS settings. Here's the screenshot of Cpu-Z and CoreTemps with Prime95 in the background.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

your temp seems a little bit high on the above screenshot but it's not anything to worry about either. I think you should remount the cpu cooler - use some good TIM such as arctic silver/MX or CM Nano fusion.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2010)

bad TIM, 65nm node & that heavy OC. these 3 things with bad ventilation will make anyone's processor run hot.


----------



## vav (Dec 23, 2010)

HI 
please check the image
i buy my pc 2 years ago and updated my graphics and add 2 gb ram this Aug 
from starting i had problem of over heating 
i changed CPU grease 3 time in last 2 years i used to buy it for 100 RS from variety(thane).
but now if i try to play black ops with in 5 mins temp goes to 85 C
what u would suggest.
View attachment 3982
View attachment 3983

core2quad Q9300 @ 2.5Ghz || Abit IP35E|| Corsair 2X1Gb 667Mhz DDR2 Value +1x2GB OCZ || WDC 1TB +Seagate 360GB  || ASSUS HD5770 1GB GDDR5 || Cooler master 450W Extreme || Zebronics Bijli || Samsung 943NWX || Wipro 500(ups)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2010)

^^ thats the problem. get a good TIM, not those "best" TIM as told by the shopkeeper. first get a good TIM, clean the processor (remove the old tim using isopropyl alcohol) & the HSF well. apply fresh coat of TIM, run system & check the temperature.


----------



## vav (Dec 23, 2010)

i am thinking of buying CM hyper 212 plus
but i guess it will be to big and reqd to keep cabinet open(is this advisable ).
i read some good review for it.
i am also thinking of OC i did it long ago for GTA 4
main problem is my PSU which is at min requirement for ATI 5770
____________________________
core2quad Q9300 @ 2.5Ghz || Abit IP35E|| Corsair 2X1Gb 667Mhz DDR2 Value +1x2GB OCZ || WDC 1TB +Seagate 360GB || ASSUS HD5770 1GB GDDR5 || Cooler master 450W Extreme || Zebronics Bijli || Samsung 943NWX || Wipro 500(ups)


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think Hyper 212+ is an average cooler. for 1.8K you shouldn't expect much more though. In my system the temperature dropped about 7-8°C in normal condition and same in 100% load.


----------



## vav (Dec 23, 2010)

idle temp for my cpu is 54 c
and in load it goes to 80-90 and sometime even shut sown
i used pc under heavy load running 3-4 virtual machine.
and my intel hsk side pins are not that flexible. they take atleast 10 mins while mounting it on processor.
i think i need new heatsink
question is which one


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

That's quite high and though stock heat sink sucks but it will never keep cpu temp above 50c in winter season and intel HSF mounting procedure is really easy and never takes 10 mins time. Hardly it will take 2-3 mins if mounted properly.

Get some good TIM  and for brands look at post No. 1331. Do waht sam has asked for and post the cpu temp again with stcok cooler.

BTW, if you want to ditch the current cooler all together and want to get something more good get CM Hyper 212+ @ ~1.8k. It's a back plate mounting cpu cooler - so it can be mounted in wrong ways and it comes bundled with TIM as well. It will reduce our cpu temp for sure.


----------



## vav (Dec 24, 2010)

still not sure what do do
mostly buy the new hsk
couse thinking of moding my bijli(check the link)
Wingzero's Case mod - Zebronics bijli




____________________________
core2quad Q9300 @ 2.5Ghz || Abit IP35E|| Corsair 2X1Gb 667Mhz DDR2 Value +1x2GB OCZ || WDC 1TB +Seagate 360
GB || ASSUS HD5770 1GB GDDR5 || Cooler master 450W Extreme || Zebronics Bijli || Samsung 943NWX || Wipro 500(ups)


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

See my normal temperatures:
*img826.imageshack.us/img826/8780/tempmt.png

The processor is at 90 at the moment.


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
But it shows 81C. What you trying to show, was it on full load.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

When I made the post it was at 90. Not in the screenshot.

Normal usage, it is always 60+.

The laptop would turn off after 20-30 minutes while playing a game.

There you go:

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/3857/tempuam.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ what laptop do you have  ? the model number and brand ?


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Acer Aspire 5633WLMi


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2011)

i guess warranty is over. so only good thing which you can try is, open up the laptop, clean up the parts (dust problem). but can't say if its right to pull out & reTIM the processor.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

ico said:


> Acer Aspire 5633WLMi





Sam.Shab said:


> i guess warranty is over. so only good thing which you can try is, open up the laptop, clean up the parts (dust problem). but can't say if *its right to pull out & reTIM the processor.*



Yep, cleaning up the laptop by opening it seems to be the only solution.

It can be done without much trouble as well - found a link which has the original replacement cpu heatsink fan for this laptop and every instruction is  clearly written :

Acer Aspire 5633WLMi Fan - Acer Aspire 5633WLMi Fan Replacement

*www.batterycentury.com/images/acer/LFAC002.jpg
image courtesy of batterycentury.com



> How to Replace a Acer Aspire 5633WLMi Fan?
> 
> 1. Follow your laptop owner's manual and assembly guide carefully as you disassemble the laptop. Touch something metal periodically to remove static charge, and work on a large table with a bright light source.
> 
> ...


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2011)

For those whose system is overheating it does not mean the end of their PC or whatsoever.
Heres my story:

Yesterday I ran Orthos prime and my CPU temperature reached 91/89c on two cores, I felt like I was running without any heatsink, when playing lost planet 2 my cores reached 79/78c, a careful look in HWmonitor revealed that my HSF fan-rpm was being halted at 1.6k, while it should max out at 2.6k, opened the case today, took a Vacuum Cleaner(eureka forbes, handheld model, larger models can damage mobo components) and blew a lot of air the case, then used a small brush to dislodge the dirt stuck in the HSF which would not come off using blower, took about 2 hrs total, also cleaned the GPU same way.

Net result: 2 hrs Orthos prime and CPU is being maxed at 54/56c(stock TIM), while idling at 38/40c

So everyone, try cleaning the cabinet once in a while.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

hi everyone,

I have overclocked my Intel Celeron to 2.4 ghz(from 1.8 ghz)

Idle temp is around 41c and full load temp after running prime95 for 5 minutes 59c

Is my load temperature safe? All temparatures have been recorded using Open hardware monitor..

Will soon post tems after an hour of gaming at max settings


----------



## tkin (Jan 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I have overclocked my Intel Celeron to 2.4 ghz(from 1.8 ghz)
> 
> ...


Absolutely fine, anyway I've never used open hw monitor, to be on the safe side use this software: Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring

Since this is winter load temps below 65c is fine, in summer that will translate to 85c on max load, in general anything below 80c is fine for day to day use.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

^ ok thanks..will repost soon using the software you mentioned


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2011)

Done...Putting screen shots of both Open Hardware monitor and Real Temparature
*img59.imageshack.us/img59/8002/56095619.jpg

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/7994/33092791.jpg
By wuodland at 2011-01-20

what should be ideal temparature at load and idle for my Celeron?

1.8 Ghz overclocked to 2.4 Ghz?(repost)

^ pls  check the last view post of overheating thread. Posted it there


----------



## Vishw (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Hey guys, I'm in the middle of assembling my SB rig & I can't figure out where to connect the eSATA & USB cables that come from the Tempest EVO front panel, onto my mobo? My mobo has four USB 2.0 connectors, each has different numbers written beside them. I don't know whether they mean something or is it ok to connect to any one of them? Can anybody please help me out?


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2011)

Your CPU has two type of temps - one is tcoe and another is tcase. 

Acc to intel your max tcase temp is 60.4C - which is what open HW monitor showing I believe - so just don't let it cross over 60.4C under full load.

now Real temp is showing tjmax and it would be better if you can keep it under 65C under full load.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2011)

I think my proccesor will blow up in Summer.
I will clean my cabinet,PSU fans,proccy fan then will post results again.


Speedfan is showing a temparature of 49 c (after 30 minutes of gaming)


----------



## Neuron (Feb 23, 2011)

Out of my curiosity,how much difference does the application of thermal compound make?


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Out of my curiosity,how much difference does the application of thermal compound make?



I would say easily 7-8C. It creates an integral interface between the CPU and the HSF surfaces.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Out of my curiosity,how much difference does the application of thermal compound make?



for eg. with CM Nano Fusion I got temp diff of 10c at idle and 12C under load on a Pentium D 930 with stock cooler


----------



## asingh (Feb 24, 2011)

^^
You actually tried it without TIM...?


----------



## Neuron (Feb 24, 2011)

So if my temperature reaches 85 deg.celsius on 100% load when not using TIM ,does this mean that the heat sink is....hmmm,flawed?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

^Not neccesary. Might be due to dirt or other problem


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> You actually tried it without TIM...?



There was stock TIM on the bottom of the HS which sucks anyway - so I bought Nano Fusion and applied it and it reduced temps greatly


----------



## Vishw (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Hey guys, finally my system is up & running.. but something's wrong! Bios monitor & speedfan also showing CPU Temps in high 60s! It's not going down at all. It stays fluctuating between 60-70C & it even touched 80C at one point! What's happening? Why is it staying so high? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## sunny4691 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Vishw said:


> Hey guys, finally my system is up & running.. but something's wrong! Bios monitor & speedfan also showing CPU Temps in high 60s! It's not going down at all. It stays fluctuating between 60-70C & it even touched 80C at one point! What's happening? Why is it staying so high? Did I do something wrong?


Have you applied the thermal grease on the cpu and is your heatsink correctly fitted,these may be the causes


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

ya, check that you fitted the heatsink properly.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Ok, I'll check that. Also, I tried using various monitoring programs & here is what AIDA64 sensor detected. After seeing those temps [all under 50C] I'm now confused, is my cpu overheating like speedfan & bios shows or not?


----------



## Vishw (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ya, check that you fitted the heatsink properly.


Heatsink fit seems proper, but I can't say for sure, coz I've assembled Intel config for the first time.
Core Temp is showing all my core temps under 40C now, so which temp is speedfan & bios showing exactly?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

ur temperature seems fine now
what are the temp readings at load?


----------



## Vishw (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Piyush said:


> ur temperature seems fine now
> what are the temp readings at load?


I'm still in the process of installing all the needed softwares so haven't tried the full load yet.

Speedfan is still showing CPU temp very high! It's above 80C now. But AIDA 64 is showing it under 40C, I don't know which one to trust? Which temp should I be worried about? CPU or Core?


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Check temps in bios.


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Please use RealTEMP. BIOS temperatures report incorrect many a times.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



asingh said:


> Please use RealTEMP. BIOS temperatures report incorrect many a times.


I'm using the latest RealTemp which is updated with SB CPUs & it shows all the cores are staying under 40C.. but it doesn't show CPU temp.

Both Asus Bios monitor & Speedfan are showing CPU temp very high & it's almost constantly staying above 80C. So which temp is the proper one & should I be worried about that 80C+ temp?


----------



## sunny4691 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Vishw said:


> I'm using the latest RealTemp which is updated with SB CPUs & it shows all the cores are staying under 40C.. but it doesn't show CPU temp.
> 
> Both Asus Bios monitor & Speedfan are showing CPU temp very high & it's almost constantly staying above 80C. So which temp is the proper one & should I be worried about that 80C+ temp?


Are they instantly after switching on the pc showing 80c or after some stressing.if they are instantly showing 80c than I think they might be showing wrong temperature


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Can you post the Realtemp screenie here.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



asingh said:


> Can you post the Realtemp screenie here.


Sure. Here.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



sunny4691 said:


> Are they instantly after switching on the pc showing 80c or after some stressing.if they are instantly showing 80c than I think they might be showing wrong temperature


Yes, instantly! When I get to desktop, I immediately open the Speedfan & there it is, burning 80C+!


----------



## sunny4691 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Vishw said:


> Yes, instantly! When I get to desktop, I immediately open the Speedfan & there it is, burning 80C+!


Then I will suggest you to use HWmonitor software to monitor your temps and volts, after downloading hwmonitor see what temp is it showing


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

looks like speed fan giving awkward temps
real temp is giving the right readings
@vishw
do one thing more just use CoreTemp to check which utility is giving wrong readings


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



sunny4691 said:


> Then I will suggest you to use HWmonitor software to monitor your temps and volts, after downloading hwmonitor see what temp is it showing


Here.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

then its out
SpeedFan is the culprit
uninstall it
u r good to go


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

^^
Okz. & what about Bios? It's also showing 80C+ temps in red!

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




Piyush said:


> looks like speed fan giving awkward temps
> real temp is giving the right readings
> @vishw
> do one thing more just use CoreTemp to check which utility is giving wrong readings


CoreTemp is showing same temps as RealTemp.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

u mean in BIOS the CPU readings are at 80 degrees?
BIOS readings are not accurate
but 80 means something.....even if accuracy is compromised
ur thermal compound is ok ...right?i mean not the default paste that comes with processor and HSF


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

^^
Yes. That's why I'm so worried. I'm feeling like I should just buy a better cooler & be done with it.

Which thermal compound you talking abt? I just followed the Intel manual to fit the HSF, so it's the default paste only.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

its better to buy a new tube of thermal compound
Cooler Master tube @ 100/-
buy it
get in contact before applying it


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Piyush said:


> its better to buy a new tube of thermal compound
> Cooler Master tube @ 100/-
> buy it
> get in contact before applying it


 Hmmm.. should I just buy a decent cooler instead? Coz now summer is starting & I live on the topmost floor & my room gets very hot during the peak summer b'coz of the open terrace!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

where do u live?


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Vishw said:


> Here.



You are fine. If you are not going to OC, leave the system as it is. Did I not mention, that BIOS thermal readings are erroneous.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



Piyush said:


> where do u live?


Pune.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

hmmm....u better go for new cooler ...yeah
how much can u spend?

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

@asingh
whats the deal with that 80 degree reading
its way too high, wrong ....right


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



asingh said:


> You are fine. If you are not going to OC, leave the system as it is. Did I not mention, that BIOS thermal readings are erroneous.


Thanks for that, but are you 100% sure? It's almost 50C difference between other programs & Bios. Is bios this much inaccurate?

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




Piyush said:


> hmmm....u better go for new cooler ...yeah
> how much can u spend?


Maybe 3k. How much a decent one costs? Suggest me something according to the config in my signature. Also, I plan to add MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC in near future..


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

^^
Am sure, believe me.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

^^
Well, I also installed Asus Probe & it showed CPU Temp under 40C, so I guess you're right! 
So I shouldn't bother getting a better cooler for the upcoming summer then? Temperatures have started to go beyond 40°C since last couple years. Will stock cooler be enough under full load then?


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Yes they will be fine.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



asingh said:


> Yes they will be fine.


How are you so confident man?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

^^experience matters


----------



## Vishw (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Well, I tried to render something for the first time today on this new machine & temps went up from 37°C to 96°C within 30 seconds! You still think I don't need a better cooler? 

So, can you pls suggest me some decent coolers which will keep things around 70°C at load! 

I'm thinking This.

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

Anybody?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

ok see
first try see what happens after applying new thermal paste
i'm sure its bcoz of default thermal paste that came with cpu
it must be available locally
cooler master thermal compound kit is common


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

i have a big doubt. sandybridge is very cool and if you want to know the stock cooler is sufficinet for overclock upto 4.5ghz (i know yours isnt a k)..

did you check the heatsink if fixed properly?..follow the manual and do again. 

just my opinion because there are wired results of temp.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

baba yaar intel and amd dont give bad pre applied thermal paste. they are sufficient for normal use.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

@jassy
i know yaar
but still i thought it might just work

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

plus he was doing heavy rendering...thats why
coz his idle temps are just fine


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

still baba. oc upto 4.5ghz is also heavy na. let him check his hestsink again.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

^^
Guys, I've already checked it twice in last couple days & AFAICT, it's properly fit.. almost immovable & the fitting process is very simple, if done carefully enough, there is no chance of going it wrong.. see for yourself here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

then better asingh reply 

as baba said try a new thermal paste too..


----------



## Vishw (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

I've been reading various articles & forum threads regarding SB temps & almost all the posters/users have bought aftermarket cooler. Especially when doing heavy duty stuff like video editing, 3d rendering etc. & I'm gonna be doing lots & lots of rendering on this machine, that's why I'm leaning towards getting a better cooler. I'm pretty sure that stock HSF will never be able to keep it under 70-75°C at load.

Edit: I take it back, I somehow adjusted the stock HSF & its now keeping things under 70°C at full load!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

well ok
u better go for a cooler coz summer in india is hell
but u better buy a thermal compound kit too


----------



## asingh (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

Can you run a RealTEMP sensor test with Prime95, and post the full run here.

Keep everything on stock. Thanks.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



asingh said:


> Can you run a RealTEMP sensor test with Prime95, and post the full run here.
> 
> Keep everything on stock. Thanks.


^^ Okz, but what if it goes into higher 90s & I'm sure it will.. is it safe to continue or I should stop it immediately?


----------



## asingh (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

If it reached 100C, kill it manually. But get the screenie first.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

I'll be damned! What happened here? Temps never crossed 72°C during the whole test! 
After seeing those results, I tried the same render I tried this morning.. this time it completed & temps stayed around 65-66°! 
Though, I have to say.. it's really nice & cool here in Pune right now! Only 21°C outside! But it's gonna cross 40°C in next 2-3 months! So...


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*

^^
What was TJ max set too..? Also you mentioned that you had tried to render something, and reached 96C. You sure of that. Your rendering could not have stressed more than Prime95. Also were you using 4x worker threads..


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Crysis!*



asingh said:


> ^^
> What was TJ max set too..? Also you mentioned that you had tried to render something, and reached 96C. You sure of that. Your rendering could not have stressed more than Prime95. Also were you using 4x worker threads..


All settings were default including TJ Max which is 99. Do I need to click on "Set TJ Max" button to set it properly?

Yes it did reach 96C very quickly when I tried to render in the morning.. but in the afternoon when I opened the cabby to add the HDD, I also checked HSF again for the proper fit & just to be safe, I pushed down on the HSF & all the push-pins a little harder.. so maybe that seems to have done the trick. & yes I was using 4x2 worker thread [HT is always on] both the times.

I did 5 different renders in the night & temps never crossed 68C! But it was nice & cool in the night with outside temps at 21C! It will rise a bit during the peak summer, right? What is the safest load temp if I do a 3k-4k size render, which goes on for say for 12 hours straight?


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2011)

^^
During the 'rendering' how you measured the temperature. SpeedFan..?


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope! I'm only using RealTemp now & I'm keeping it at system tray all the time so that I can keep a watch on temps!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

for the time being dont do any rendering or heavy cpu intensive task
and did u buy the thermal compound?
be sure to buy it  coz it will be helpful in future too


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:


> for the time being dont do any rendering or heavy cpu intensive task
> and did u buy the thermal compound?
> be sure to buy it  coz it will be helpful in future too


Why, piyush bro? Did you read the previous page? My load temps are down to 70C now! Today afternoon I did a 2k render which took almost 90 mins & highest temp was 68C. Is 68C still too high?


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2011)

Be at peace Vishw. Those thermals are fine.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Why, piyush bro? Did you read the previous page? My load temps are down to 70C now! Today afternoon I did a 2k render which took almost 90 mins & highest temp was 68C. Is 68C still too high?



oh
mene dekha nai
then u are fine
happy rendering


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, asingh & piyush.  But still.. if things get hotter in May, June.. can you pls suggest me few descent coolers for around 2-3k? I still have almost 26k left frm my original budget!


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2011)

Get CM Hyper 212+ around ~1.8K or Corsair CAF A50 @ ~2.8K or *Coolermaster Hyper N620 *@ 3k


----------



## Vishw (Mar 2, 2011)

Hyper 212 Plus seems to be highly recommended everywhere! Does adding a second fan worth it? Or one is enough?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

hyper 212 is good cooler
u wont need anything more than this

regarding additional fan:
it depends where u wanna add it
and whats the size of it
today most guys prefer 200mm fan in the side panel coz one is enough
or 2 120mm fans do the same job

its upto u


----------



## Vishw (Mar 2, 2011)

By side panel you mean cabby's side panel, right?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

yup
the one which focus airflow onto the processor and mobo(some of it)


----------



## Vishw (Mar 2, 2011)

I already have 6 fans in my Tempest EVO! 
I was talking about the Hyper 212. It comes with one 120mm fan, but it's upgradable to dual fans & brackets for 2nd fan are included. That's why I was asking is adding 2nd fan worth it? or the stock is enough?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

its enough


----------



## Vishw (Mar 2, 2011)

Okz, Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2011)

Vishw said:


> I already have 6 fans in my Tempest EVO!
> I was talking about the Hyper 212. It comes with one 120mm fan, but it's upgradable to dual fans & brackets for 2nd fan are included. That's why I was asking is adding 2nd fan worth it? or the stock is enough?



adding another 120mm will reduce the temp by 3-4C and your cpu will run even more cooler than ever


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep. Push-Pull works best.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope those two fans will be quiet [if I add the 2nd one]! 
But I've a doubt if 212+ will fit comfortably in the Tempest EVO? It's pretty tall cooler, I hope it doesn't touch the side panel fan! I googled quiet a bit but couldn't find definitive answer.


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2011)

^^
You would need to compare the official dimensions of the cooler and cabinet depth.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Official dimensions:

Hyper 212 Plus - 120 x 79.7 x 158.5 mm (L x W x H)

Tempest EVO - 211.5 X 521.5 X 562 mm (W x H x D)
Cooler Clearance - 134.5 mm (with fan), 159.5 mm (without fan)

So does that mean with fan it won't fit?


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2011)

It should fit. It has a larger depth than my CM690, which takes an NH D14.

My cabinet is: (W) 213 x (H) 482 x (D) 525 mm

and the NH - D14 is: 160mm is height. So overall my cabinet has a depth (w) much less than yours and the and my HSF is just 2mm more. You should be able to manage. Easily. That is a deep cabinet.

The see NH-D14 vs. the Hyper 212 (similar to your PLUS)
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/4397/dsc01555h.jpg
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/567/dsc01556i.jpg


----------



## Vishw (Mar 3, 2011)

OK. Found one pic! Click! 
Good then, I'll see if I can get it locally first, else will order from ITWares. 
Thanks! 

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

My local dealer only has the older version & ITWares guy says "Hyper 212 Plus is End of Life now. It's not going to be available anymore."


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2011)

Vishw said:


> OK. Found one pic! Click!
> Good then, I'll see if I can get it locally first, else will order from ITWares.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


They are blatantly lying:
Hyper 212 Plus (fan bracket version) - Cooler Master
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7
Does not look eol'ed to me.

The 212 had been eol'ed, the plus is its successor.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Funny! That's the link I gave to him for reference, when I asked him if he have it! I also said to him "It's highly recommended everywhere!" & that was his reply! So I guess I'll just have to look elsewhere! Prime & SMC both don't have it on their site. Delta & Lynx seems to have older version. Why doesn't CM themselves sell it online?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

try calling SMC
they dont update their site on a regular basis


----------



## Vishw (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Sent their Rep a PM. Let's see what he says!


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2011)

Vishw said:


> ^^ Funny! That's the link I gave to him for reference, when I asked him if he have it! I also said to him "It's highly recommended everywhere!" & that was his reply! So I guess I'll just have to look elsewhere! Prime & SMC both don't have it on their site. Delta & Lynx seems to have older version. Why doesn't CM themselves sell it online?


You're not the first, almost no website(apart from lynx) lists the logitech g500 mouse, I got it locally at a good price, go to local shops and ask around. If the sites do not have the product they will say stuff like that, so you buy something else from them.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 4, 2011)

SMC have it @ 1.9k & I'm still waiting for local seller's quotes.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2011)

Playing Dirt 2 for an hour, fan speed auto, room ambient about 36c+
*i54.tinypic.com/m7vdc.jpg
Looks normal??

PS: GPU fans max out at 30% at this temp, it only picks up after 90c(quiet fan profile by xfx).


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2011)

^^
Are fine.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Are fine.


Thanks for reply, saves me the money of buying Hyper 212+, I'll rather buy a Corsair H50/H70 later after purchasing sandy bridge.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok.. I ordered CM Hyper 212+ & MSI Cyclone from SMC. So few queries.. how do I clean the Intel HSF thermal paste off CPU? & now that I'm adding gfx card, how should I set up the cooler for optimum airflow? fan facing upward, downward, front, back? Tempest EVO already has dual 140mm exhaust on Top & one 120mm in rear, dual 120mm intake from Front & another 120mm on Side panel.

Oh & also tell me how to do push-pull setup? Is there any tut for it with pics maybe?


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2011)

Remove the residual TIM using Isopropyl Alcohol. Most chemists have it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2011)

I have used only lint free cloth so far to remove TIM and so far it worked very well - you just need to be a little bit gentle while removing the TIM from cpu heat spreader though.

@ Vishw - cooler setu depends upon the space inside of your cabby - first install it  "normally" like review sites do but if you face some issue you may think of other alternatives then.

in Push pull setup - place first fan - facing ram/gfx card as intake and the second fan facing rear/top of cabby as exhaust.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys! @ topgear, you mean you don't need any cleaning liquid to clean it? & by lint free cloth you mean something like lens cleaning cloth that comes with new glasses? Will that do?

My cabby is Tempest Evo, it's pretty big, so I think there is enough room to install it either horizontally or vertically.. which one is better for single fan setup?

Ok.. will try that when I receive 2nd fan!

Thanks!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

@ Vishw 

Vertical is better also it drives air to vent outside !


----------



## asingh (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure how without IPA the guck can be removed, unless immense pressure is placed on the surface. That TIM adheres like glue. Try what seems best. IPA is hassle free. Heck the bottle is RS. 50..!


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Thanks, guys! @ topgear, you mean you don't need any cleaning liquid to clean it? & by lint free cloth you mean something like lens cleaning cloth that comes with new glasses? Will that do?
> 
> My cabby is Tempest Evo, it's pretty big, so I think there is enough room to install it either horizontally or vertically.. which one is better for single fan setup?
> 
> ...



just be gentle while using cloth to remove TIM and if you can do it properly it really works well.

position the cooler vertically even when 2 fans installed as yours is a good cabby


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, can any1 tell me if the following temperatures are something above normal or not. I recorded these via SpeedFan. 

I'm feeling that the fan is regulating at a much higher speed than normal. 

View attachment 4276

and the gpu is running at 57 degrees at ideal!


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2011)

Do it via coretemp.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 20, 2011)

^^

sorry didn't get u!


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 20, 2011)

ok I get following from Core Temp! 

View attachment 4277


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ temp looks a bit high. not in danger zone but should be below 50. ok download CPUID HWMonitor. run it & play some game for 1hr. then post a screenshot of HWMonitor. this will give us a rough idea if your PC is really overheating.

also post a CPU_Z screenshot if possible.


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> ok I get following from Core Temp!
> 
> View attachment 4277



Nothing to worry about too much. For the sake of sanity and safety re do the HSF. Remove it clean it out. Clean the contacts and RE-TIM. Easily you will get a delta of 7-9C.


----------



## quad_core (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Guys,

When i play games , now a days the temps of CPU are rising.( may be due to high room temperature these days). When i played for about 1 hr, it easily hits 61deg. I read that 62deg is the upper threshold of this CPU.Also, the noise of the stock heatsink/fan is ridiculous !! Its totally unbearable , and can  be heard in next room also , if I am playing games .. So , for all the above issues, I was thinking to go either for CM hyper 212 + or CM Hyper 620. Any idea where can i get hyper 620? Also, will it fit inside my cabinet (elite 430). Is fixing this cooler on mobo a tough job? I havent installed any after market coolers till date..

One more query, my friend has same setup, but he has plain simple circle cabby. His temp after playin Battlefield went till 74 deg as per core temp. HOw will it affect the Phenom ll 955?? I heard that this cpu will shut off after it reaches 62deg... I m confused 


Thanks


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

installing a cooler with your current setup is not a big deal - your cabby has hole for back plate cpu hsf mounting.

last time I saw hyper 620 on lynx and primeabgb/smc

the cpu will only shut off if it's near 100C.

BTW, you can get a CM Hyper 212+ or Hyper N520 as well.


----------



## quad_core (Mar 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> installing a cooler with your current setup is not a big deal - your cabby has hole for back plate cpu hsf mounting.
> 
> last time I saw hyper 620 on lynx and primeabgb/smc
> 
> ...



Thanks topgear for the reply. So , i need not take out the motherboard while mounting any of these cpu coolers, am i right?( CM Elite 430 cabby)

btw, which cpu cooler do you suggest among the above 3 ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ you don't need to take out the mobo while installing the HSF - I'm using the same cabby with Hyper 212 anyway 

and my recommendation goes for Hyper N520 - it's even better than V8


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ you don't need to take out the mobo while installing the HSF - I'm using the same cabby with Hyper 212 anyway
> 
> and my recommendation goes for Hyper N520 - it's even better than V8


How did you install the backplate??


----------



## quad_core (Mar 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> How did you install the backplate??



^^ +1.. I know elite 430 has a hole where the processor is mounted.. but is that enough?I have read in reviews that one needs to take the motherboard out for installing n520. Also,  , the n520 n n620, have 2 fans, so can these be installed in elite430 without touching the side panel or the  top ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2011)

quad_core said:


> ^^ +1.. I know elite 430 has a hole where the processor is mounted.. but is that enough?I have read in reviews that one needs to take the motherboard out for installing n520. Also,  , the n520 n n620, have 2 fans, so can these be installed in elite430 without touching the side panel or the  top ?


Yes, a hole in cabby at backside helps but better to remove it completely as it offers more freedom.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes a hole would be much preferable to me instead of popping out the whole Mobo to install the back plate. I don't know if 430 has enough space to install the back plate or not but mine certainly don't.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

Are these temps normal?
Taken after playing fifa 11


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

After playing GTA 4....


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Your CPU core temps are though on Higher side still within safe limits but your cputin (cpu case case temp ) is too much high though it may be a wrong reading but 121C ( max your cpu is around 72C ) is not a normal temp anyway - can you reinstall your HSF with a fresh layer of new TiM or get a new cooler. BTW, did you OCed the cpu anyway



quad_core said:


> ^^ +1.. I know elite 430 has a hole where the processor is mounted.. but is that enough?I have read in reviews that one needs to take the motherboard out for installing n520. Also,  , the n520 n n620, have 2 fans, so can these be installed in elite430 without touching the side panel or the  top ?



I've found that hole to be enough though you may need someone while installing - ask your family member or your buddy to hold the cooler while you are going to tighten the screws.

I've installed Hyper 212 ( even with two fans ) and that's not a small cooler by any means  - if you are going to install Hyper N520 on a AMD mobo you may not able to install a top case fan ( same happened with hyper 212 ) but if you don't want to experiment too much and still want some good cooler get the Hyper 212+


----------



## quad_core (Mar 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> I've found that hole to be enough though you may need someone while installing - ask your family member or your buddy to hold the cooler while you are going to tighten the screws.
> 
> I've installed Hyper 212 ( even with two fans ) and that's not a small cooler by any means  - if you are going to install Hyper N520 on a AMD mobo you may not able to install a top case fan ( same happened with hyper 212 ) but if you don't want to experiment too much and still want some good cooler get the Hyper 212+




Thanks for the reply .  I saw your cabby pics of elite 430 + cm 212, and i saw that the cooler is pretty much big, and to avoid doing and R & D or experiment, i will not go for n620 or n520.

So , i would like to ask you one more query, how much difference did you notice after installing hyper 212?? My Phenom ll 955be reaches to 62degress, and i expect atleast 10-12 degress less when i install this hyper 212+( at full load )


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Your CPU core temps are though on Higher side still within safe limits but your cputin (cpu case case temp ) is too much high though it may be a wrong reading but 121C ( max your cpu is around 72C ) is not a normal temp anyway - can you reinstall your HSF with a fresh layer of new TiM or get a new cooler. BTW, did you OCed the cpu anyway



I havnt OCed...
I cleaned the HSF n applied TIM on 20th march(4 days ago) only
Actually wat is CPUTIN, can u explain?

*Any more suggestions??*


----------



## CA50 (Mar 24, 2011)

@mailme.manju, CPUTIN is the cpu temps, its way to high even your system temps are high, is your system well ventilated?


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> After playing GTA 4....



Show us your temperatures using CoreTEMP and RealTEMP.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

After playing black ops....


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

69, 61, 65, 66


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
You are fine.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh thnks...
In HWMonitor, CPUTIN reaches 120'C... 
Is that false reading or nothing to worry about???


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
False for sure. What is CPUTIN...? Could not find any thing substantial on it. My version of HW Monitor does not even show it.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

really?


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Thanks for the reply .  I saw your cabby pics of elite 430 + cm 212, and i saw that the cooler is pretty much big, and to avoid doing and R & D or experiment, i will not go for n620 or n520.
> 
> So , i would like to ask you one more query, how much difference did you notice after installing hyper 212?? My Phenom ll 955be reaches to 62degress, and i expect atleast 10-12 degress less when i install this hyper 212+( at full load )



I've not used the stock cooler from the very beginning and with stock speed of 2.8 Ghz idle temp is around 28C and temp never crossed 40C ( ambient temp is around 32C ).



mailme.manju said:


> I havnt OCed...
> I cleaned the HSF n applied TIM on 20th march(4 days ago) only
> Actually wat is CPUTIN, can u explain?
> *Any more suggestions??*



Intel CPUs have two type of temps :

One is Cpu core temp ( also known as Tjmax temp ) and your cpu showing it as 69, 61, 65, 66 ( which has shut off point of 100C ).

Another temp is called cpu case temp ( tcase or some monitoring app may show it as cputin ) - it's the temp of your cpus heat spreader and your cpus highest tcase temp is ~72c.

Now monitoring apps may be wrong while showing temps - so it's best use some another cpu temp monitoring ap like everest and  post a screenshot here.

BTw, what cpu TiM you have used ?


----------



## CA50 (Mar 25, 2011)

is there any temp monitoring software without and issue and gives the most accurate temps reading ??


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

CoreTEMP.

RealTEMP if Intel.


----------



## CA50 (Mar 25, 2011)

^i am using real temp, it is showing temps as 49C, is it hot? Everest shows it as 42C, why is this difference?


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
What sensor is Everest Lavalys picking..? It has to be set.

Both are fine...the temperatures though.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTw, what cpu TiM you have used ?



CM Thermal fusion 400

Temps...


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as your cpu remains below 70c(intel), and gpu below 85c(for nVidia GTX4xx series max is 95c, for GTX5xx its 90c) you are good to go.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

In core temp, the frequency is 1999.7Mhz, why?
It should be at 2666.7Mhz(for q8400 - 2.66Ghz) isnt it?


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Temps...



Game on....!


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> In core temp, the frequency is 1999.7Mhz, why?
> It should be at 2666.7Mhz(for q8400 - 2.66Ghz) isnt it?


Your cpu(and gpu if you have a newer one) automatically reduces frequency in idle to save power, on load it increases to full frequency, nothing to worry there.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

^^oooh i never knew that thanks for the info...


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> CM Thermal fusion 400



that's good - I've used CM Nano fusion and still I consider it as the best TiM


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

^^
That is good. Does the job. Easily available and worth the pricing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

My laptop overheats.
HCL Leaptop. 3 gb Ram. Intel Dual core@2.0 Ghz.Nvidia 8200m

When I do gaming temparature reaches 59c and in idle it just doesnt dip below 49c no matter how cold or hot surroundings. 
Are these normal?


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

though the idle temp is on higher side the load temp is normal.

BTW, what app you have used to measure temps ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> BTW, what app you have used to
> measure temps ?



Measured them using Speed Fan.
Will be posting screenshots using Open HW Monitor soon.

Scared bout idle temp. Doesnt fall no matter what I do


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

try power saving option in windows ( set it to minimal power/max battery ) and make sure power saving features are enabled in bios as well.

Do a cleanup of the air vents and if it's out of warranty you can try and attempt clean the laptop from inside , dismount the cpu HSF, clean it and remount it with some good TIM.


----------



## User Name (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello help me 
my lappy is overheating  
CPU temp goes from upto 85 C and GPU goes upto 101 C. with cooling pad ON.
/
Any laptop fan available?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

User Name said:


> Hello help me
> my lappy is overheating
> CPU temp goes from upto 85 C and GPU goes upto 101 C. with cooling pad ON.
> /
> Any laptop fan available?



can u specify the spec's of your Notebook ?


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Apr 6, 2011)

When I use BIOS it shows temp hovering around 65c and system temp as 40-45c but when I use Real temp3.60 it shows 45-52C. Why so? Also under stress in real temp it goes upto 70c. Is it ok.


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2011)

^
Those are fine. Do not go by the BIOS temperatures.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

i think we should post the fact regarding BIOS temps on the top
it'll help for many who are new


----------



## Vishw (Apr 7, 2011)

Finally, today I installed Hyper 212 Plus! 

Yesterday, with Intel Stock HSF my temps were 42-50°C with general usage and it went up to 85°C when rendering! 

Today, after installing Hyper 212, general usage temps are 38-42°C and 65°C when rendering! So I guess I installed it properly!


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys I want to know what is the normal temp of an i3 540 @ 3.06GHz?
No OC..
Mine goes above 60C while playing Assassin's Cree 2..
Temp was tested by coretemp


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> Hey guys I want to know what is the normal temp of an i3 540 @ 3.06GHz?
> No OC..
> Mine goes above 60C while playing Assassin's Cree 2..
> Temp was tested by coretemp



where do you live?
what is your idle room temp?

btw summer is approaching
so cpu tends to get hot while on load(heavy usage)
mine too reaches 55+ easily while gaming


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

Delhi..
I don't know..
What should i do?


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Finally, today I installed Hyper 212 Plus!
> 
> Yesterday, with Intel Stock HSF my temps were 42-50°C with general usage and it went up to 85°C when rendering!
> 
> Today, after installing Hyper 212, general usage temps are 38-42°C and 65°C when rendering! So I guess I installed it properly!



looks like it's working properly but still at stock speed it's a bit on higher side IMO.



Ankit2695 said:


> Hey guys I want to know what is the normal temp of an i3 540 @ 3.06GHz?
> No OC..
> Mine goes above 60C while playing Assassin's Cree 2..
> Temp was tested by coretemp



Don't let it go above 70C.



Piyush said:


> where do you live?
> what is your idle room temp?
> 
> btw summer is approaching
> ...



what cpu do you have - my hyper 212 don't let cross my AMD Athlon II quads temp above 41C at stock speed


----------



## Vishw (Apr 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> looks like it's working properly but still at stock speed it's a bit on higher side IMO.
> 
> what cpu do you have - my hyper 212 don't let cross my AMD Athlon II quads temp above 41C at stock speed


Yeah, idle is a bit high.. but my room gets very hot in summer b'coz of the open terrace above, so I don't know! Should I re-seat it?

Hehe! Your load temp is my idle temp!


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Yeah, idle is a bit high.. but my room gets very hot in summer b'coz of the open terrace above, so I don't know! Should I re-seat it?
> 
> Hehe! Your load temp is my idle temp!



i think your temps are on the safe side, my cpu temps shoots to 58-60c on full load, i am on stock cooler


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

Was playing BFBC 2 and temperature was 70-70-67-65°C at stock and GPU Temp was *76°C* max, room temp at 33°C, it's normal for my proccy, right? Though I have two CM R4 installed at Hyper 212+, two at the Top of cabby and one at the back as usual


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> l
> what cpu do you have - my hyper 212 don't let cross my AMD Athlon II quads temp above 41C at stock speed



i have AMD x4 635 @ 3.00ghz
idle temps are 30-35 (depends )
on load it reaches 55+ but never 60



Ankit2695 said:


> Delhi..
> I don't know..
> What should i do?



make sure your air flow in cabinet is proper
side panel -->intake
front panel -->intake
back panel -->exhaust
top panel -->exhaust


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Was playing BFBC 2 and temperature was 70-70-67-65°C at stock, room temp at 32.5°C, it's normal for my proccy, right? Though I have two CM R4 installed at Hyper 212+, two at the Top of cabby and one at the back as usual


Try resetting the heatsink and reapply thermal paste, with a custom cooler temps should not go above 65c.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Apr 10, 2011)

on idle my pentium 4 2.66 ghz has 32c for system and 36c for cpu on idle.
is this ok


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

sunny10 said:
			
		

> on idle my pentium 4 2.66 ghz has 32c for system and 36c for cpu on idle.
> is this ok


 Yeah they look OK.


Please post results by checking using these software-

*openhardwaremonitor.org/ 

*www.techpowerup.com/realtemp


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

Openhardware Monitor? Hmmm, never heard of it, anyway it looks cool and there is a 2-3°C difference between this and CPU ID HW Monitor !


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Openhardware Monitor? Hmmm, never heard of it, anyway it looks cool and there is a 2-3°C difference between this and CPU ID HW Monitor !


Stay with Realtemp (HW Monitor is good too).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Openhardware Monitor?


 Yeah. I think it's a good monitor S/w.

I use the combination of these 2 softwares to get my average temparature.

BTW, back on topic-

These are my most recent temps using Open H/W monitor. It's only idle. GPU is OC'ed a little.



*img64.imageshack.us/i/unledl.jpg/ = Open H/W Monitor *img64.imageshack.us/img64/8748/unledl.jpg 

 *img38.imageshack.us/img38/2558/123vny.jpg Real temp



Why is there so much difference?

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

^^
Set TJMax to hundred on RealTEMP.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

@asingh


Sorry but I dont know how to do it


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

Click on the settings button.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, I played BFBC 2 for one hour, all the three software's were open, Real Temp 3.6, Open HW Monitor and CPU ID HW Monitor, here are the results,

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/1858/tempsf.jpg

*GPU Temp hit 78°C* ! Isn't it too high? Core temps also crossed 70°C. Ambient is 33.8°C (without AC)


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

GPU is ok, as long as its below 80c its ok, but the CPU is a bit high, 65 should have been ok for it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Guys

I own Acer Aspire 5530 laptop with AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core Processors for Notebooks QL-64. *Laptop gets so hot if playing a small flash game that its temp reaches 82C in half an hr and it shuts down itself. *

I have get it cleaned 6 months ago but now warranty has expired. I also find it very tuff to open it myself.

What shall I do in this case ? Plz help 

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## asingh (Apr 15, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I own Acer Aspire 5530 laptop with AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core Processors for Notebooks QL-64. *Laptop gets so hot if playing a small flash game that its temp reaches 82C in half an hr and it shuts down itself. *
> 
> ...



Sumit, I guess you would need to get it serviced again. Try to keep the machine in a dust-free environ. as much as you can.

itheHappy, for the nth time on TDF those temperatures are just fine.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 16, 2011)

hmm..its out of warranty and just for opening and cleaning the machine they wud charge arnd 1000-1500 Rs  

Isnt there any method by which I can open and clean it myself ?

Also Gurgaon main dust free env is never possible 

Also I notice its CPU temp which always remains high like 76C..HD temp is OK (52C)

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/5879/cpucool.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> hmm..its out of warranty and just for opening and cleaning the machine they wud charge arnd 1000-1500 Rs
> 
> Isnt there any method by which I can open and clean it myself ?
> 
> ...


Use a vacuum cleaner, use the blower to blow air through the vents. Make sure the blower isn't very powerful.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 16, 2011)

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/7878/idleload.png

config =MD Phenom II X6 1055T ,Benq G2220HD 22 ,GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H ,COOLER MASTER Elite 310 ,CORSAIR 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 X2 , FSP Saga II 500 W HD 5750

Monitoring software : AIDA64 for monitoring(ex Everest home edition)

i guess this temp is ok for my system ?


earlier  with only 1x Fan (the once which came preinstalled with cabinet) at load temp reached ~ 65c (while folding)

these readings are taken with 3x 120mm fan +SMPS's fan 120mm[Idle and Load[]


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> *img543.imageshack.us/img543/7878/idleload.png
> 
> config =MD Phenom II X6 1055T ,Benq G2220HD 22 ,GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H ,COOLER MASTER Elite 310 ,CORSAIR 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 X2 , FSP Saga II 500 W HD 5750
> 
> ...


Temp is fine, but do use HWMonitor to view temps.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Temp is fine, but do use HWMonitor to view temps.


IDLE 
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/540/hw1h.jpg

Load (CPU+GPU)
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/731/hw2load.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks fine.

PS: To all amd users, is it a bit conspicuous that all 6 of his proccy core temps are same? Does that happen with AMD? (Most intel 775 quad cores like Q6600 etc. do not show this)

WTH: 7000RPM fan? Is that faulty?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea, 7000 RPM ! What fan is it?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Looks fine.
> 
> PS: To all amd users, is it a bit conspicuous that all 6 of his proccy core temps are same? Does that happen with AMD? (Most intel 775 quad cores like Q6600 etc. do not show this)
> 
> WTH: 7000RPM fan? Is that faulty?



only H/W Monitor  reporting all Core 1 to 6 and CPU as same, but everest is reporting ~ 8 C  difference  between CPU and each core (look my earlier post )

and Fans i using are 

Stock CPU cooler fan (Everest(AiDA64  ) showing as 4500 rpm
Coolermaster Cabnet fan (preinstalled)  786 RPM
2x CoolerMaster 120MM led fans(no sensors i think )(connect to molex power cable)

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/1559/tempxw.jpg

i guess problem with HWmonitor, HWmonitor added 1 extra Zero to CPU Fan speed


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2011)

yep, that could be wrong RPM reading by those monitoring apps but I don't think your fan was rotaing at 700/450 RPM either - most of the stock cpu fans rotate at ~1500-2000 in idle mode anyway but as long as is temp in check there's nothing to worry about cpu fan speed 



ithehappy said:


> Yea, 7000 RPM ! What fan is it?



looks like it's cpu fan speed but at that speed it will sound like jet engine for sure


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep, that could be wrong RPM reading by those monitoring apps but I don't think your fan was rotaing at 700/450 RPM either - most of the stock cpu fans rotate at ~1500-2000 in idle mode anyway but as long as is temp in check there's nothing to worry about cpu fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it's cpu fan speed but at that speed it will sound like jet engine for sure


It looks more like the fan of a Vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep, that could be wrong RPM reading by those monitoring apps but I don't think your fan was rotaing at 700/450 RPM either - most of the stock cpu fans rotate at ~1500-2000 in idle mode anyway but as long as is temp in check there's nothing to worry about cpu fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it's cpu fan speed but at that speed it will sound like jet engine for sure



if i swap stock CPU HS with Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU cooler +new TIM  any idea/estimate  on  how much temp difference can i get ?

OCed temp at Load 
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/9605/octemp.jpg


thank u again


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

*What CPU temps do you get?*

Hi

MY SYSTEM

Core i7 2600k @ 4.2 @ 1.36V
with CM V6GT with CM supplied thermal paste

SOFTWARE FOR TESTING
OCCT with default CPU testing settings after 2-3 mins of testing, and this gives a much much higher temperature than SuperPi or almost any game out there  Besides, OCCT takes you near the maximum or so temperature within 2 mins or so after which your temperature doesn't increase that steadily, if at all!

@STOCK
IDLE: Lowest Core Around 20C 
FULL LOAD: Lowest Core Around 38-40C

@OC
IDLE: Lowest Core Around 20C Highest Core Around 30C
FULL LOAD: Lowest Core Around 50C and Highest Around 58-62 and 63 for some time


Can you guys also post your STOCK and OC, IDLE and FULL LOAD temps?

Also, if you use Prime 95 or gaming load, then expect a temperature at least 10-15C or so higher with OCCT 


******************
_Not sure why this needs a new thread. We have a dedicated thread to over heating. It can be discussed there. Moving it.

Also if someone wants to flaunt their system thermals, we need screenshots. Seeing is believing here. Sorry._


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: What CPU temps do you get?*

E2160 @1.8GHz with stock cooler.

IDLE: 50 avg.
FULL LOAD: 72 avg.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: What CPU temps do you get?*

E2180 @2.0GHz stock cooler,

idle : 33
Full load : 50(Prime 95)

Q8400 @2.66GHz stock cooler,

idle : 44 avg
Full load : 69 avg


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Use a vacuum cleaner, use the blower to blow air through the vents. Make sure the blower isn't very powerful.



Laptop shut down itself after 1 hr of surfing 

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/5879/cpucool.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: What CPU temps do you get?*



tkin said:


> It looks more like the fan of a Vacuum cleaner.



I talked about what that could sound like 



Rajesh345 said:


> if i swap stock CPU HS with Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU cooler +new TIM  any idea/estimate  on  how much temp difference can i get ?
> 
> OCed temp at Load
> *img834.imageshack.us/img834/9605/octemp.jpg
> ...



expect to see 5-8C temp diff under load ( though it's a wild guess )



akshayt said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Can you guys also post your STOCK and OC, IDLE and FULL LOAD temps?
> ...



^^ mine ( athlon II x4 630 at stock 2.8 Ghz ) is under CM Hyper 212 and idle temp is 30C and load temp 41C ( the ambient is too high - around 36-37C anyway.

BTW, talking about screenshots check out this ( 3.7 Ghz with 1.5V vcore under CM Hyper 212 ) winter season 

*i51.tinypic.com/2m4eibb.png

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ock-list-discussion-thread-7.html#post1323327

way too cool , eh ?


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello guys,

Finally purchased a Cooler Master N620 CPU cooler  . I am simply loving it .When playing F1 2010 (Dx11, 1920*1080p at ultra settings) my CPU used to touch 68degrees easily. Now , its doing around 52degrees when playing the same game at same settings.(CoreTemp running in background). Hyper212+ was out of stock.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Finally purchased a Cooler Master N620 CPU cooler  . I am simply loving it .When playing F1 2010 (Dx11, 1920*1080p at ultra settings) my CPU used to touch 68degrees easily. Now , its doing around 52degrees when playing the same game at same settings.(CoreTemp running in background). Hyper212+ was out of stock.



^^Forgot to add the mandatory pics ..Hence  attaching the pics ..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the Cooler, it looks very cool. Is that a 140mm fan on the cooler, which one?


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Congrats on the Cooler, it looks very cool. Is that a 140mm fan on the cooler, which one?





Thanks... Its got 2 120mm fans ..


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Finally purchased a Cooler Master N620 CPU cooler  . I am simply loving it .When playing F1 2010 (Dx11, 1920*1080p at ultra settings) my CPU used to touch 68degrees easily. Now , its doing around 52degrees when playing the same game at same settings.(CoreTemp running in background). Hyper212+ was out of stock.



WoW! that's some huge temp drop. have you OCed your cpu or it's running at stock speed ?

BTW, congrats on your new purchase


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 19, 2011)

i5 2500k @stock cooler no OC 
min/idle 38 to 42 C
max 72 C(prime 95)  during games 68 C (crysis , nfs hp etc)

sparkle gtx560ti 
min/idle ~42 C
max 78 Cduring games

All temperatures as obvered in CPU ID hardware moniter

room temperature 30-33 C no AC


----------



## quad_core (Apr 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> WoW! that's some huge temp drop. have you OCed your cpu or it's running at stock speed ?
> 
> BTW, congrats on your new purchase



Thanks top gear ...I havent OCed my CPU as of now. Its running on stock speeds.. but I plan to do it in the future. I am a newbie when it comes to overclocking


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2011)

^ np buddy - check out this thread - you will get a lot of experience there 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/121070-overclock-list-discussion-thread.html


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2011)

in CPUID HWMonitor out of TMPIN0, PIN1 & PIN2 which ones shows the actual processor temperature?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 26, 2011)

guys my cousin is having a toshiba 100A(9009E) laptop.back from 2 years it crashes after some time and i checked its temp in speed fan it showed idle temp of 50C and load above 100C and another thing is it is not showing the speed of the heat-sink fan,nothing has been mentioned about the fan.Actually the problem started when the laptop fell on the ground and the battery spring detached and it was roaming inside the laptop hitting here and there.so,i think it would have created some damage in there.so how can i fix this?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 27, 2011)

the heatsink fan should have developed a loose contact, same happened with my acer laptop.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 27, 2011)

but some air comes out of the ventilation.or are you telling that losse of contact between processor and heat sink?thank you.


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys,how to keep my netbook cool. It just hangs after 4-5 hours of DL on torrent. Bottom is getting really really hot.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 27, 2011)

@asingh,
   may be using external laptop cooler.but i don't think it will make much difference, so the best way is knowing the reason for its extreme heating and finding solution like me


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

^^
It is a sealed unit. What more can I do..?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 27, 2011)

is it completely sealed?how can it be....bcoz about two months back i got my acer netbook's lcd changed in service center and he done it by opening it completely.


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

I can open the screws..and check out the HSF though.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 28, 2011)

then what are you waiting for??you know a lot about computer,so why are you hesitating to open it and take a look?


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> then what are you waiting for??you know a lot about computer,so why are you hesitating to open it and take a look?


Opening a laptop is a bit risky, I once broke a screw on my HP530 and cannot remove the odd any more, not that I need to, but I won't be able to change it in future.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

I had opened up my laptop to re-TIM the processor. It used to reach 90+ on load and used to get hot while even watching videos. If you'll ask me, it is a PITA process. Luckily managed to assemble it back well.

Best would be if asingh takes it to company service center.


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2011)

While opening the back, does the screen also come off, and the keyboard falls off..???


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 28, 2011)

can't he just open the back and just clean the heatsink fan with vacuum cleaner or brush?then disassembling everything.will it be difficult to do so?
     btw just take a look at the you tube videos for clarification only,don't try them..because some of the videos out there are made by people.


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> While opening the back, does the screen also come off, and the keyboard falls off..???


In my HP530, to remove the back I needed to remove the screen, keyboard, power switch panel as well as wireless card, the process is tedious and you might end up breaking small components, just take it to a service center, or google search for "<laptop model> dissembling" for posts with images.



sukesh1090 said:


> can't he just open the back and just clean the heatsink fan with vacuum cleaner or brush?then disassembling everything.will it be difficult to do so?
> btw just take a look at the you tube videos for clarification only,don't try them..because some of the videos out there are made by people.


Very difficult, trust me, I've opened and assemble countless machines and gpus but I've opened only one laptop so far, it took 3 hours to reassemble, I broke a screw and will never do again.
IT WAS HELL.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> While opening the back, does the screen also come off, and the keyboard falls off..???


Varies from company to company and model to model.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 28, 2011)

then i think he should better consult a service man rather screwing up the netbook.


----------



## keur (May 3, 2011)

Hi team digit,I am an regular reader of ur magzine.....
my problem is that cpu temperature is getting above normal (CPU TEMPERATURE=65 C) .Whenever I use more than 2 or 3 application,PC totally hangs up,at this point 
neither mouse nor keyboard works,it totally freezes up.....
MY PC CONFIGURATION IS-
->AMD athlon(tm) XP 2400+   2.00ghz
->1.5 gb ddr1 ram 
->80gb seagate hdd (IDE)
PLZZZ HELP GUYSSS....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2011)

generic answer: Remove the heatsink, reapply the TIM and fit the heat sink, try to add few intake fans,assuming that you already have a exhaust fan


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

How are the temperatures being read..?


----------



## keur (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys,I am an regular reader of ur magzine.....
my problem is that cpu temperature is getting above normal (CPU TEMPERATURE=65 C) .Whenever I use more than 2 or 3 application,PC totally hangs up,at this point 
neither mouse nor keyboard works,it totally freezes up.....
MY PC CONFIGURATION IS-
->AMD athlon(tm) XP 2400+   2.00ghz
->1.5 gb ddr1 ram 
->80gb seagate hdd (IDE)

Hi team digit,I am an regular reader of ur magzine.....
my problem is that cpu temperature is getting above normal (CPU TEMPERATURE=65 C) .Whenever I use more than 2 or 3 application,PC totally hangs up,at this point 
neither mouse nor keyboard works,it totally freezes up.....
MY PC CONFIGURATION IS-
->AMD athlon(tm) XP 2400+   2.00ghz
->1.5 gb ddr1 ram 
->80gb seagate hdd (IDE)


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

How did you measure that temp is getting above 65c.

Use a app called Everest to know your CPU temp - post the idle temp and load temp ( ie running 2/3 apps ) the app is showing .

BTW, what apps you are using ?


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> How did you measure that temp is getting above 65c.
> 
> Use a app called Everest to know your CPU temp - post the idle temp and load temp ( ie running 2/3 apps ) the app is showing .
> 
> BTW, what apps you are using ?


Everest is dead, its AIDA64 now.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

yep, buddy I know that and I've used that but it's a paid software anyway ( after 30 days trial period ) - my point is there's a home version of everest which is still free though old and it can easily show the temp of old cpus ( like _keur_ one have ) ie AMD athlon(tm) XP 2400+ 2.00ghz easily


----------



## manashp9876 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

hello friends,   my i5 2500k is giving me an idle temp of 42c average......i dont think it is normal......what say?btw i'm using cm hyper212+.


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



manashp9876 said:


> hello friends,   my i5 2500k is giving me an idle temp of 42c average......i dont think it is normal......what say?btw i'm using cm hyper212+.


Your ambient is 34c+, what do you expect? Anyway check for air flow in cabinet.


----------



## nginx (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



manashp9876 said:


> hello friends,   my i5 2500k is giving me an idle temp of 42c average......i dont think it is normal......what say?btw i'm using cm hyper212+.



If you are living in a place like Kolkata where the ambient temp in summer is between 35-40C, then 42c is not that bad an idle temp. Surely you cant expect your processor to work at a lower temp than the surrounding air. Just check to make sure your temperature at load doesn't exceed 70C.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



tkin said:


> Your ambient is 34c+, what do you expect? Anyway check for air flow in cabinet.



Mine gives 38-39 at ambient of 36c+. hmmm, the cooler is working properly then, no need to buy better TIMs at this moment.


----------



## manashp9876 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



Skud said:


> Mine gives 38-39 at ambient of 36c+. hmmm, the cooler is working properly then, no need to buy better TIMs at this moment.



 on load it reaches 62c.( no overclocking)using cm690 with 7 fans.......so ventilation is adequate.......what you think guys...faulty chip or what?


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



manashp9876 said:


> on load it reaches 62c.( no overclocking)using cm690 with 7 fans.......so ventilation is adequate.......what you think guys...faulty chip or what?




haven't followed SNB CPUs much but the load temps look a bit higher.


----------



## manashp9876 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



modder said:


> overclokerszone=Tirupati, Kolkata HO
> 
> But prices are high
> 
> ...



i did it myself.it was the same method i used to do with my e7400.temp never went above 35c-38c.No PWM fan set up, only cpu fan which regulated by mobo.


----------



## modder (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



manashp9876 said:


> i did it myself.it was the same method i used to do with my e7400.temp never went above 35c-38c.No PWM fan set up, only cpu fan which regulated by mobo.



But at load it shouldn't be that high. Download Core Temp & Real Temp, then start a new thread (do post the screenshots) here:

Hardware Q&A - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*



manashp9876 said:


> i did it myself.it was the same method i used to do with my e7400.temp never went above 35c-38c.No PWM fan set up, only cpu fan which regulated by mobo.




Was that on stock cooler?


----------



## modder (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check (Kolkata)*

@manas

I guess your temps are ok, see:

Questions regarding P8P67 Pro


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

@ *manashp9876* - Thje temp of ore i5 2500k in you pc look a little high under idle and load.

post a cpu-z screenshot of your cpu - I think your cpu vcore is just too high.

BTW, which app you are using to measure cpu temp ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2011)

i think 10 degrees above ambient temp is fine. My 955 is running at 40,ambient is 30


----------



## modder (May 8, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> i think 10 degrees above ambient temp is fine. My 955 is running at 40,ambient is 30



But is the temp. on load i.e. 62C using 2500k+CM Hyp. 212+ alright?


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Through which software are you testing the load?


----------



## manashp9876 (May 8, 2011)

here is my screenshots........


----------



## manashp9876 (May 8, 2011)

here is one with bios default..........


----------



## manashp9876 (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *manashp9876* - Thje temp of ore i5 2500k in you pc look a little high under idle and load.
> 
> post a cpu-z screenshot of your cpu - I think your cpu vcore is just too high.
> 
> BTW, which app you are using to measure cpu temp ?



screenshot added.Real temp it is.


----------



## Souro_Ray (May 8, 2011)

ok, after seeing a CPU overheating post here, i decided to check my CPU temps with Core Temp and Everest... Core Temp showed my CPU running between 70 and 80 degrees always! But it never went over 80, even while playing an intensive game like Bulletstorm!
So i was reading around here and saw several useful bits of advice. One is to change to an aftermarket cooler, another is to change the TIM, 3rd is to add fans and unclutter wires, etc.. What i did was go into BIOS after restarting and changed the core voltage from 1.375V to 1.350 and BAM! Core temps went down by 15 degrees! Will this affect system performance? Any more advice is greatly appreciated...

@nginx,
i ran the Orthos blend - stress cpu and ram test for about 20minutes.. got no warnings, max temperature was 79 degrees and current idling temperature is 61 degrees... so i guess my comp's stable for now, eh?


----------



## asingh (May 8, 2011)

@ *manashp9876*
Try to lower the vCore. You have automatic settings on. How you loading it..?


*This answer is not for Souro_Ray - I've just moved it from some other thread but due to posting time it came between manashp9876 and asingh post.*


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

@ manas, haven't answer this yet.



Skud said:


> Through which software are you testing the load?


----------



## manashp9876 (May 8, 2011)

it is prime95


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2011)

modder said:


> But is the temp. on load i.e. 62C using 2500k+CM Hyp. 212+ alright?



62 is alright i think, no need to worry. TjMax for intel proccys is around 100, i think you are OK.

Your Vcore is 1.1V, thats also OK.My 955 runs at 1.4V stock i tweaked it to 1.25V using K10STAT


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> ok, after seeing a CPU overheating post here, i decided to check my CPU temps with Core Temp and Everest... Core Temp showed my CPU running between 70 and 80 degrees always! But it never went over 80, even while playing an intensive game like Bulletstorm!
> So i was reading around here and saw several useful bits of advice. One is to change to an aftermarket cooler, another is to change the TIM, 3rd is to add fans and unclutter wires, etc.. What i did was go into BIOS after restarting and changed the core voltage from 1.375V to 1.350 and BAM! Core temps went down by 15 degrees! Will this affect system performance? Any more advice is greatly appreciated...
> 
> @nginx,
> i ran the Orthos blend - stress cpu and ram test for about 20minutes.. got no warnings, *max temperature was 79 degrees and current idling temperature is 61 degrees*... so i guess my comp's stable for now, eh?



What CPu do you have ?
Idle temp of 61C is just too high.

@ *manashp9876* - your cpu temp is just fine - talking about 4.8 Ghz ( 2nd screenshot -with 1.378V cpu voltage as shown by CPU-Z )
BTW, set cpu vcore to 1.37 V in bios and see if your cpu run at 4.8Ghz without any issue and if you can see any diop in cpu idle and load temps.


----------



## R2K (May 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> In my HP530, to remove the back I needed to remove the screen, keyboard, power switch panel as well as wireless card, the process is tedious and you might end up breaking small components, just take it to a service center, or google search for "<laptop model> dissembling" for posts with images.
> 
> 
> Very difficult, trust me, I've opened and assemble countless machines and gpus but I've opened only one laptop so far, it took 3 hours to reassemble, I broke a screw and will never do again.
> IT WAS HELL.



i tried to do it once but i was not even able to seperate bottom cover from the laptop even after removing all the damn screws...
i felt something was not right and i just screwed it back on
BTW what is the normal temperature range for a laptop with specs in my siggy


----------



## keur (May 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> How did you measure that temp is getting above 65c.
> 
> Use a app called Everest to know your CPU temp - post the idle temp and load temp ( ie running 2/3 apps ) the app is showing .
> 
> BTW, what apps you are using ?





i m using speedfan for checking the temprature...[especially  usage of photoshop cs3,and some low graphed games ]becoz of
 dis kind of temprature...my pc freezing down..and everthing stops working .....


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2011)

^^
Speedfan is bad. I would not depend on that.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 9, 2011)

Specs: 
Amd X2 4000 (65W) + cheapest coolermaster cpu cooler ( with thin thin base  )
1 gb ram
4670 1gb 
500 GB Seagate

Problem: 
cpu temps are at an all time high at load. > 80C. checked with several apps. 
I cleaned the heatsink and fan. enabled cool n quiet and now the idle temps are down to 45.

GPU temps are under 60 btw @ load.

Should I apply thermal paste or change the cooler ? which is the more likely problem? 
any suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## MegaMind (May 9, 2011)

Apply Thermal Paste.... that should help u...


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2011)

@ *cute.bandar* - get a new Cpu cooler as you have said your current one is kinda thin - a good TIM costs 400-500 bucks but a good CPU cooler like CM Hyper TX3 costs only 1350 bucks and comes with a small tube of TIM.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 10, 2011)

^ ok thanks


----------



## cute.bandar (May 11, 2011)

Is it possible for the temp to from from 83C to 65C in a second and then drop to 60 in the next 10 seconds? Because thats what is happening according to several temp software (speedfan , core temp etc , aida). I ran a stress test , the temp slowly increased to 83C , on turning off the stress test , the temps instantly dropped to 65. 
waat is happening ?


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2011)

It''s possible - when you stopped those stress test apps your cpu speed and voltage was also reduced and that's why temp went down so much.

BTW, use any one temp monitoring app - for you use core temp only and 83C at load is still very high temp anyway.


----------



## randomer (May 25, 2011)

My two year old XFX 9500GT is overheating even after a good dusting ~ temp at startup is 70 and goes upto 120. Haven’t overclocked it on changed it any in other way. The thermal paste looks dried and cracked. So I figured that needs to be replaced. Is there any place in Chennai where I can get good thermal paste? I inquired at a few computer shops and all of them had them had this really cheap small 10 rupees "Heat Sink Compound" that looks like toothpaste. I did get one, but I'm worried that it isn't safe. Can I use it, or go for something of higher quality?

Also, my CPU (4 year old C2D) is reaching temperatures of 70~75 without any load. Is this because of the Chennai heat, or should I replace the thermal paste on that as well?


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Get CoolerMaster ThermalFusion 400. It should cost 450-500.


----------



## mukherjee (May 25, 2011)

randomer said:


> My two year old XFX 9500GT is overheating even after a good dusting ~ temp at startup is 70 and goes upto 120. Haven’t overclocked it on changed it any in other way. The thermal paste looks dried and cracked. So I figured that needs to be replaced. Is there any place in Chennai where I can get good thermal paste? I inquired at a few computer shops and all of them had them had this really cheap small 10 rupees "Heat Sink Compound" that looks like toothpaste. I did get one, but I'm worried that it isn't safe. Can I use it, or go for something of higher quality?
> 
> Also, my CPU (4 year old C2D) is reaching temperatures of 70~75 without any load. Is this because of the Chennai heat, or should I replace the thermal paste on that as well?



U might consider the Tuniq TX4 or Arctic Silver 5 as well....


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 25, 2011)

does any1 know which TIM is comming with Hyper 212+ (so can chk online reviews)  , how good is it ?

Thank u


----------



## asingh (May 25, 2011)

CM Nano Fusion. It is all right. Does the job. Not too thick.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> CM Nano Fusion. It is all right. Does the job. Not too thick.



thank u vm , was worried abt it

1 more Q )  is it single use pack ? so i wont have to get worried of applying excess ?

<--nvr used Af.M   TIM before   , always used stock  Cooler which have tim pre applied


--
Any1 can give me a guide on how to apply TIM ,  How to remove old TIM ,  please  ?[there r many guide on net but a good guide with pic for a newbiee in TIM )


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2011)

It's not a single use pack - you can use it 4-6 times.

Here's some good instruction's on how to apply TIM :
Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions

To remove TIM use Isopropyl alcohol and and some lint free cotton cloth.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> It's not a single use pack - you can use it 4-6 times.
> 
> Here's some good instruction's on how to apply TIM :
> Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions
> ...




1)buy Isopropyl alcohol  from medical shop ?o.o
2)estimate price?
3) will they ask for Dr's bill or something ?

Thank u again


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> 1)buy Isopropyl alcohol  from medical shop ?o.o
> 2)estimate price?
> 3) will they ask for Dr's bill or something ?
> 
> Thank u again



Naah....should not...

U can also use rectified spirit(99.9% ethanol)

Never use any oil based cleaners to remove the thermal paste


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 26, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Naah....should not...
> 
> U can also use rectified spirit(99.9% ethanol)
> 
> Never use any oil based cleaners to remove the thermal paste




ok noob Question  , where to buy from ?

Medical Shop ? or does comp shop sell small bottle as TIM Remover ?

what is the estimate price for small bottle ?

will they ask for Dr's Prescription  ?


Thank you


----------



## tkin (May 26, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> ok noob Question  , where to buy from ?
> 
> Medical Shop ? or does comp shop sell small bottle as TIM Remover ?
> 
> ...


Go to any medical shop, ask for a bottle of spirit or IPA, cost is very small.

PS: These may contain some impurities, you can buy pure IPA from Gemini Radio chandni, its an electrical shop in the vicinity of sabir hotel, ask anyone there.


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

tkin said:


> Go to any medical shop, ask for a bottle of spirit or IPA, cost is very small.



+1.

BTW,what is IPA?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 26, 2011)

tkin said:


> Go to any medical shop, ask for a bottle of spirit or IPA, cost is very small.
> 
> PS: These may contain some impurities, you can buy pure IPA from Gemini Radio chandni, its an electrical shop in the vicinity of sabir hotel, ask anyone there.




Thank u 



mukherjee said:


> +1.
> 
> BTW,what is IPA?




IsoPropyl alcohol


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Naah....should not...
> 
> *U can also use rectified spirit(99.9% ethanol)*
> 
> Never use any oil based cleaners to remove the thermal paste



where we can get that ??



tkin said:


> Go to any medical shop, ask for a bottle of spirit or IPA, cost is very small.
> 
> *These may contain some impurities, you can buy pure IPA from Gemini Radio chandni, its an electrical shop in the vicinity of sabir hotel, ask anyone there.*



Nice info - will keep that in mind 

BTW, generally I use a clean lint free cotton cloth to remove the TIM from CPU and heatsink and so far this proved to be effective


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> where we can get that ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even I do the same.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Guys, the temparature of Celeron [oc by 600 mhz to 2.4 ghz) raises to 79c during load, indicated by both  Open hardware monitor, real temp. 
what should i clean pc with?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> where we can get that ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Today got reply from Theitwares , Hyper 212+ is out of stock   . they said stock will arrive only nxt month


----------



## mukherjee (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> where we can get that ??



Jus mention that u need spirit for 'dressing' purposes...he will understand!


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

I keep hitting 72-73°C while playing Crysis 2.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I keep hitting 72-73°C while playing Crysis 2.


GPU? Its ok, don't go nuts over 72c, upto 80c is fine for any gpu, if its the cpu you need some tim and good cooler.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> GPU? Its ok, don't go nuts over 72c, upto 80c is fine for any gpu, if its the cpu you need some tim and good cooler.



Of course it's the CPU, I wouldn't even ask if it were the GPU.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Of course it's the CPU, I wouldn't even ask if it were the GPU.


Tuniq TX4/Arctic MX2 what cooler are you using? N620?


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Tuniq TX4/Arctic MX2 what cooler are you using? N620?



Hyper 212+


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Hyper 212+


Won't cut it, sell it and get the N620 for 2.5k.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Won't cut it, sell it and get the N620 for 2.5k.



Hmm...don't wanna invest behind any cooler right now. I'll try with a new TIM first, lets see if it makes any difference.
India is toooooo HOT for PC stuffs


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2011)

@* ithehappy* - 





> I keep hitting 72-73°C while playing Crysis 2.



are you running Hyper 212+ with single fan setup - try mounting an another 120mm on Hyper.

@ *thetechfreak* - 





> Guys, the temparature of Celeron [oc by 600 mhz to 2.4 ghz) raises to 79c during load, indicated by both Open hardware monitor, real temp. what should i clean pc with?



it's too hot - why not get a decent cooler like CM Hyper TX3.

@ *mukherjee* - 





> Jus mention that u need spirit for 'dressing' purposes...he will understand!



got it bro , thanks 

@ *Rajesh345* - 





> Today got reply from Theitwares , Hyper 212+ is out of stock   . they said stock will arrive only nxt month



try local stores or any other online shops or else see if Hyper N620 is available - expect to pay 2.5k though but it's worth the extra money


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> @* ithehappy* -
> 
> are you running Hyper 212+ with single fan setup - try mounting an another 120mm on Hyper.
> 
> ...



none of the local store guys doesnt know AM tims , coolers

when i asked he was getting a dusty 10 year old cpu cooler


----------



## asingh (May 28, 2011)

^^
Then get it online.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> @* ithehappy* -
> 
> are you running Hyper 212+ with single fan setup - try mounting an another 120mm on Hyper.


I am running double fan. A R4 to intake air and the one came with the cooler for exhaust. Is the temp in danger zone?


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am running double fan. A R4 to intake air and the one came with the cooler for exhaust. Is the temp in danger zone?


Not good, what tim did you use? The one that came free? Get rid of it quick, buy a Tuniq TX4/Arctic from theitdepot, want the link?


----------



## asingh (May 28, 2011)

^^
The CM Nano Fusion that comes with it is decent. Of course not as good at Tuniq, but does the job fine.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> The CM Nano Fusion that comes with it is decent. Of course not as good at Tuniq, but does the job fine.


I don't get it, Hyper 212+ is a descent cooler, its heatpipe based, only conclusion that comes to my mind is that the tim got into the gaps between heatpipes and base caused this, the hyper cooler requires special tim spreading technique as I read in an article once.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not good, what tim did you use? The one that came free? Get rid of it quick, buy a Tuniq TX4/Arctic from theitdepot, want the link?



Of course I want the link. Found all but not the TX4. Yes I am using the one came with the Hyper 212+.
Anyway, I removed the side panel today and played for straight two hours, even at a higher ambient and the temp didn't cross 70°C this time.



tkin said:


> I don't get it, Hyper 212+ is a descent cooler, its heatpipe based, only conclusion that comes to my mind is that *the tim got into the gaps between heatpipes and base caused this, the hyper cooler requires special tim spreading technique as I read in an article once.*


Please share that article also.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Of course I want the link. Found all but not the TX4. Yes I am using the one came with the Hyper 212+.
> Anyway, I removed the side panel today and played for straight two hours, even at a higher ambient and the temp didn't cross 70°C this time.
> 
> 
> Please share that article also.


OK, Tuniq TX4 and Arctic here:

TX4
Theitdepot - Sunbeam TX-4 Extreme Thermal Compound

Arctic Silver:
Theitdepot - Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Gram

How to apply thermal paste to direct heatpipe coolers:
Best Thermal Paste Application Methods | best application methods,thermal paste,TIM,thermal compound,thermal interface material,best practices,Best Practices for Thermal Interface Material Paste Application Methods and Thermal Grease Patterns

Personally I'd go with the TX4 but its a a bit sticky, so hard to apply using above technique, ac5 is good for this.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks. I'll order the TX4 asap.


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2011)

Heatpipe HSFs' with gaps, ideally TIM should be filled in between the gaps.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

^^ That's why I like cpu coolers with flat based. They make good contact with CPU heat spreader surface even with a small amount of TiM and there's no need for any special TIM spreading method and seems like Hyper N620 is a great cooler around ~2.5k.

*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSN96msWzB-GphhJ6Z0ysVyYPeuqu9T16-J3dCjhvIIm8Zw0GkknfeP380

BTW, for coolers like Hyper 212+ it's best to apply TiM on the cooper pipes at the bottom of the heatsink


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ That's why I like cpu coolers with flat based. They make good contact with CPU heat spreader surface even with a small amount of TiM and there's no need for any special TIM spreading method and seems like Hyper N620 is a great cooler around ~2.5k.
> 
> *t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSN96msWzB-GphhJ6Z0ysVyYPeuqu9T16-J3dCjhvIIm8Zw0GkknfeP380
> 
> BTW, for coolers like Hyper 212+ it's best to apply TiM on the cooper pipes at the bottom of the heatsink


First you need to fill up the gaps between the pipes and the base, else the tim goes stuffed there and does not remain between the heatpipe and the cpu, look at my link above.


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

Yes that article clearly showed how to apply TIM to cooler like Hyper 212+. But I don't get one thing, should I apply TIM on the Processor too or only applying it on Cooler pipes will do?
Anyway, the design of Hyper 212+ sucks


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Applying only on the cooler will be sufficient. No need to apply on the CPU.


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

Usually you only need to put a pea sized squirt of TIM on the CPU and let the flat base of the cooler spread it by itself but I have also seen some videos where they spread the TIM manually using finger wrapped around plastic. Either way works I guess but haven't tried the latter.


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2011)

^^
I tried both. Finger spread worked better for me...!


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Will keep that in mind in future and try to check if it makes any difference.


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2011)

Spreading TIM with a card (I used my Debit card) isn't that good imo. The material gets stuck on the card thus proper spreading of it isn't possible on the CPU.


PS:
Have a question, will the cooler like H70 work on every chipset? I mean will it work on post Sandy Bridge CPU platform. I am planning to buy a H70 but if it's not compatible with future CPU's then I won't.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2011)

^^
It would. Just read the compatiblity list. If it works on the 1155, it sure would on 1156.


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 30, 2011)

I got XFX HD4870 as a replacement for 4850. This new card temp on idle is 66 and while playing it goes around 77-80. Is this normal? My old 4850 used to go max 65.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2011)

^^
Ya those run hot. Just see that the fan is ramping up.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

ruturaj3 said:


> I got XFX HD4870 as a replacement for 4850. This new card temp on idle is 66 and while playing it goes around 77-80. Is this normal? My old 4850 used to go max 65.



Temps are quite high. Is this the standard model or custom cooler based?


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Temps are quite high. Is this the standard model or custom cooler based?



Its XFX normal edition, not xxx edition my old 4850 was xxx edition. Is this reason of such high temp?


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

Probably, you may try to change the fan speed in the Catalyst Control Centre and see if it helps.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2011)

As I said those are fine. Just check that the fans are ramping up. Rest is your wish to be paranoid for no reason.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 30, 2011)

hey my new sapphire hd 6870 is idle at 44 @ fan speed 27%. This alright?


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

Buddy you are getting very good temps. Don't worry at all.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 30, 2011)

o ok


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> It would. *Just read the compatiblity list*. If it works on the 1155, it sure would on 1156.



Compatibility list is for current ongoing models, they can't list an unknown future platform. Anyway I think it should work on the future Intel sockets and I am going for it


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> hey my new sapphire hd 6870 is idle at 44 @ fan speed 27%. This alright?



what's your load temps ??


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Compatibility list is for current ongoing models, they can't list an unknown future platform. Anyway I think it should work on the future Intel sockets and I am going for it



So where did I suggest future models..?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> what's your load temps ??



How to check?

After playing battlefield bad company 2 for about an hour or more i checked on catalyst control centre. It is around 60-62 c with around 35-40 % fan speed


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Log the temps with GPU-z. It will give you a better idea.


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> How to check?
> 
> After playing battlefield bad company 2 for about an hour or more i checked on catalyst control centre. It is around 60-62 c with around 35-40 % fan speed



GPU-Z temp monitoring never worked for me correctly - so I use HWmonitor.

Keep it running on background while playing a game. It will show you min, current, max temp of your GPU.


----------



## paul.rohit (Jun 4, 2011)

my zotac gtx 560 ti sli used to go till 102c AND 82c respectively...then i installed two more fans and a cpu cooler...now my i5 2500 runs at max of 44c (idles at 39c)and my gpus hav an average of 77c and 50 c respectively(while playing crysis 2)...my idle temps are 48c for both cards. my questions are:

1) why the difference in temperatures? (i have sli enabled)
2) are the temps normal for a zotac card under load?


----------



## jassgrewal (Jun 4, 2011)

im getting 80 degree temp on 6970 on full load .is that temp is fine


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

^^
How you loading it. Games..?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 4, 2011)

paul.rohit said:


> my zotac gtx 560 ti sli used to go till 102c AND 82c respectively...then i installed two more fans and a cpu cooler...now my i5 2500 runs at max of 44c (idles at 39c)and my gpus hav an average of 77c and 50 c respectively(while playing crysis 2)...my idle temps are 48c for both cards. my questions are:
> 
> 1) why the difference in temperatures? (i have sli enabled)
> 2) are the temps normal for a zotac card under load?



Variable temp. might be due to the circulation of air in ur pc case. Try swapping the cards & see if the temperature differs.



jassgrewal said:


> im getting 80 degree temp on 6970 on full load .is that temp is fine



Yup it's normal if it is on full load.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 4, 2011)

Hiya guys, need your advice again! I had previously posted a heating issue, but didnt follow up on it.. Sorry about that!
I have a Phenom 2 955 BE on stock with stock hsf.. I have a basic Gigabyte mid tower case.

Okay, my problem is as follows:
One day i was reading in the TDF forums about overheating issues and decided to check if my core temps were ok. They were maxing out at 79C at the time! Core Voltage was at 1.375V by default. I had changed it to 1.325V and run stress tests on it with Orthos. It seemed stable for the time.

But the high temps still persisted at over 60-65C. I took the fan off the heatsink and saw a massive curtain of dust jammed there. Cleaned it out with a brush and replaced the fan. The temps are now at 50C on idle and going up to about 63-65 under Orthos.

Any comments on this? Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

jassgrewal said:


> im getting 80 degree temp on 6970 on full load .is that temp is fine




Load temps are fine for a Radeon 6950/6970.


----------



## quad_core (Jun 5, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> Hiya guys, need your advice again! I had previously posted a heating issue, but didnt follow up on it.. Sorry about that!
> I have a Phenom 2 955 BE on stock with stock hsf.. I have a basic Gigabyte mid tower case.
> 
> Okay, my problem is as follows:
> ...




The initial temp of 79 is too much for the Phenom ll CPU.  Also 50C in idle is too much... Make sure the Thermal paste is applied properly to the heatsink .
That said, I have the same CPU, and idle Temps are around 37 - 40deg, of course with my CM 620 cooler, but even on stock cooler, it didnt touch 50 in idle.

Personally , I just hate the stock cooler of phenoms... it doesnt do justice to the Phenom CPUs...


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2011)

@ *quad_core* - can you post the load temps of your cpu and GPU ??



Souro_Ray said:


> Hiya guys, need your advice again! I had previously posted a heating issue, but didnt follow up on it.. Sorry about that!
> I have a Phenom 2 955 BE on stock with stock hsf.. I have a basic Gigabyte mid tower case.
> 
> Okay, my problem is as follows:
> ...



though load temps is a bit high it's still within safe zone 

try what _quad_core_ suggested and if possible apply a fresh layer of TiM.

BTw, which cabinet do you have and and how many fans are there ?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 5, 2011)

@quad_core,

thanks for the heads up, bro.. I'll check out the TIM issue.. My only concern is that i have no clue as to how long the cpu has been running at 70 above temp.. Hope the processor life span wont decrease much. Last thing i need is for this proc to conk out before one year has passed!

@topgear,

Yeah, i'll do that TIM routine with my cpu. Thinking about buying a new cabby and cooler. Might go with a Elite430 and H212+/N620... Any advice on my choices?

And my current setup is within a generic Gigabyte chassis with 1 cheap 40 rs fan blowing out hot air through the back.. Sucks, i know... 

By the way, normally the cpu fan blows fresh air onto the heatsink itself, right? Or does it blow hot air away from the heatsink? Can changing the fan direction facing result in any improvement?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 7, 2011)

Um, guys? Some advice would be very much appreciated...


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> @quad_core,
> 
> thanks for the heads up, bro.. I'll check out the TIM issue.. My only concern is that i have no clue as to how long the cpu has been running at 70 above temp.. Hope the processor life span wont decrease much. Last thing i need is for this proc to conk out before one year has passed!
> 
> ...


You can't get the N620 now, out of stock in kolkata and at smc, try Noctua U12P or Hyper 212+ if you are on a tight budget.

Bought The Cooler Master HTK002 to try to run the system before my new cooler comes, this cr@p paste is crappier than stock intel paste, idle was 40c but at load(crysis 2) it was 78c, immediately shut it down and removed the stock cooler.

*Guys, take a pic at the impression below, did I apply the paste correctly? The cooler was seated rock solid(not moving even a mm), I seated is as best as I can. Am I to believe that the cm htk002 is just this bad?*

The cr@p paste:
*i.imgur.com/JJ2mh.jpg

The impression on cpu, I used the card spread method:
*i.imgur.com/ggyRt.jpg

Impression on cooler base:
*i.imgur.com/eY5FG.jpg

PS: Got a TX4, gonna buy Noctua U12P this week,


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having this Thermal paste too.Quality is totally bad.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, very bad, tried the finger spread method, this stuff does not flow and so with prime temp took to 84c and I just shut it off. No installing till noctua gets here.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2011)

Colgate paste is better than this. Total waste of money.(rs150)


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Or you might want to use some *lipstick* :-

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-June-2011/1299/5


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

I just read some reviews and forum posts and come to the conclusion, the stock cooler is utterly crap, with ambient hitting 35c here, its touching 75c crysis 2 maxed out, waiting for noctua before I do any other test.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the overclocking result
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Tested on prime 95 for 10+ minus, temp hit 96 degree c. Oh my !


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Faun said:


> This is the overclocking result
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> Tested on prime 95 for 10+ minus, temp hit 96 degree c. Oh my !


The stock cooler is horrible, I installed mine today 4 times with CM HTK002 paste(cr@p but should do the job), idle was 45c(ambient 32c+), load with orthos prime one core(2 threads) was 72c, crysis 2 pushed them to 75c across 2 cores , ripped apart the stock cooler and right now trying to come up with a menacing way to destroy it, please buy the Hyper 212+, all k series buyers should buy aftermarket, I'm having more issues as HT on my 2600k is pushing the thermal boundary too much.

Just read the 2600k reviews in new egg and everyone is saying the stock cooler is pushing the 2600k to 70-80c on stock, I imagine the same for 2500k(a few degrees less due to lack of HT). I'm personally buying the Noctua U12P this week.

TJmax is 98c for sandy, you were close to throttling.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty good. But near 100C temps!!!  OMG!!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K
Read the reviews there, 2500k should be almost same, a few degrees less maybe.

@Faun, stop pushing the bclk so much, its not good, try keeping it about 102.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> The stock cooler is horrible, I installed mine today 4 times with CM HTK002 paste(cr@p but should do the job), idle was 45c(ambient 32c+), load with orthos prime one core(2 threads) was 72c, crysis 2 pushed them to 75c across 2 cores , ripped apart the stock cooler and right now trying to come up with a menacing way to destroy it, please buy the Hyper 212+, all k series buyers should buy aftermarket, I'm having more issues as HT on my 2600k is pushing the thermal boundary too much.
> 
> Just read the 2600k reviews in new egg and everyone is saying the stock cooler is pushing the 2600k to 70-80c on stock, I imagine the same for 2500k(a few degrees less due to lack of HT). I'm personally buying the Noctua U12P this week.
> 
> TJmax is 98c for sandy, you were close to throttling.



While gaming temps are at 65-67

Isn't Tj relative to ambient temps ?

I too plan to buy an aftermarket cooler by the end of this month. How much you are getting Noctua for ?



Skud said:


> Pretty good. But near 100C temps!!!  OMG!!!



Toned down for now, will get a good cooler first.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Faun said:


> While gaming temps are at 65-67
> 
> Isn't Tj relative to ambient temps ?
> 
> ...


I'm going to buy it from itwares ebay store @ 4k all, itwares has complete monopoly over them, while gaming(crysis) my temps are 75c, thanks to the HT .

Tjmax is maximum junction temp, the cpu shuts down @ that, intel proccys report the distance to tjmax only, by guessing the tjmax(intel do not disclose them) monitoring softwares report proccy temps.


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2011)

TJmax is not relative to the ambient. It is usually 100C for Intel processors. It can be tweaked on RealTEMP.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

Why not this one ?
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - TheITWares

was reading its' review on Guru3d.


@asingh and tkin
Suggest me a good cooler for 1155 socket

Also, I have high profile Vengeance RAM.


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2011)

^^
That is a darn good cooler.

Also the NH-D12 is nice.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Faun said:


> Why not this one ?
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - TheITWares
> 
> was reading its' review on Guru3d.


You sure it will clear the vengeance rams on your board? I have the same board and most coolers won't fit thanks to the vengeance modules, U12P will fit as noctua rep send me an image, but that one might not.

BTW: Push pull works best right?



Faun said:


> Why not this one ?
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - TheITWares
> 
> was reading its' review on Guru3d.
> ...


I'd say U12P, as you have vengeance rams which will block most coolers(v6GT etc), corsair hydro series is nice but if it leaks you are gone, also the best bang for buck is 212+, most 2500k/2600k buyers get this, but since we are in India its better to get more headroom.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> You sure it will clear the vengeance rams on your board? I have the same board and most coolers won't fit thanks to the vengeance modules, U12P will fit as noctua rep send me an image, but that one might not.


yeah, added the high profile RAM in the scenario 

Have you checked with Noctua rep about NH C12 P ?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 7, 2011)

But if i dont intend to OC much and just want to replace the sucky AMD stock cooler that came with my 955 BE, will the Hyper 212+ be a good long term choice? I am getting tired of comparing the noise level of my stock cooler and my 20+ year old ceiling fan... >.<

PS: my cpu idling temps are always 50.. nothing lower.. and under any kind of load, that increases to a minimum of 55 and a max of 65.. 65 is under Orthos..


----------



## tkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> yeah, added the high profile RAM in the scenario
> 
> Have you checked with Noctua rep about NH C12 P ?


No, you do that: support@noctua.at they will reply asap, you let me know about it here(ask them for P8P67 cause its same as Z68 but older, so they have info on those).

Have checked about U12P, added a pic here(have to search), want the pic?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> No, you do that: support@noctua.at they will reply asap, you let me know about it here(ask them for P8P67 cause its same as Z68 but older, so they have info on those).
> 
> Have checked about U12P, added a pic here(have to search), want the pic?



Here is the compatibility list
Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

yeah, please add the pic.


----------



## tkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> But if i dont intend to OC much and just want to replace the sucky AMD stock cooler that came with my 955 BE, will the Hyper 212+ be a good long term choice? I am getting tired of comparing the noise level of my stock cooler and my 20+ year old ceiling fan... >.<
> 
> PS: my cpu idling temps are always 50.. nothing lower.. and under any kind of load, that increases to a minimum of 55 and a max of 65.. 65 is under Orthos..


Hyper 212+ will serve you well @ stock and mild oc, try to add one more fan to it in push pull, use the special method described here to apply thermal paste to the cooler as its HDT and needs different application techniques.
Best Thermal Paste Application Methods | best application methods,thermal paste,TIM,thermal compound,thermal interface material,best practices,Best Practices for Thermal Interface Material Paste Application Methods and Thermal Grease Patterns



Faun said:


> Here is the compatibility list
> Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!
> 
> yeah, please add the pic.


Those lists are useless, they do not have compatibility between asus Z68 and vengeance combined, here's what notua rep mailed me, its P67 deluxe but ram spacing is same as Z68.

*i.imgur.com/mF0jg.jpg

When installing 2 rams, we do it in the second and fourth slot(blue), so no issue here, even if any issue occurs the fans can be raised like this:
*www.noctua.at/images/faqs/nh_u12p_fan_higher.jpg


As long as the heatsink does not block rams, the cooler will fit, in this case it does not.


----------



## asingh (Jun 8, 2011)

^^
After a couple of months the Hyper 212+ will start to look bad, and go kind of corrosive. Noctual plating/quality is stellar.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Tkin.. Mario said the same about Hyper 212+.. Anymore thought into cpu coolers and i'm gonna lose my head!

Going for the Hyper 212+ for sure, once i get the necessary moolah for it.. 

PS: The stock cooler has the fan blowing air ONTO the heatsink or blowing air AWAY from the heatsink? Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## tkin (Jun 8, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> After a couple of months the Hyper 212+ will start to look bad, and go kind of corrosive. Noctual plating/quality is stellar.


Noctua build quality is just damn good, some guy in a forum said the plastic fans are built like metallic parts.



Souro_Ray said:


> Thanks a bunch Tkin.. Mario said the same about Hyper 212+.. Anymore thought into cpu coolers and i'm gonna lose my head!
> 
> Going for the Hyper 212+ for sure, once i get the necessary moolah for it..
> 
> PS: The stock cooler has the fan blowing air ONTO the heatsink or blowing air AWAY from the heatsink? Can anyone help me out with this?


I believe air is blown towards base from top, but I may be wrong.


----------



## asingh (Jun 8, 2011)

^^
Fans are quite good. Naa..not metallic. Have 2x of them on my NHD14. But awesome build. They are quite though. Very.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, it seems there are not many choices left for coolers to choose from. Mailed the support too.

But I really liked that C shaped design :/


----------



## tkin (Jun 8, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Fans are quite good. Naa..not metallic. Have 2x of them on my NHD14. But awesome build. They are quite though. Very.


I'm getting the U12P, hope its good, the D14 is a beast for sure.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 8, 2011)

This just in


> Dear Dr. Mukherjee,
> 
> thank you for contacting Noctua.
> 
> ...



I am going Noctua U12P SE2 ! 

The P8P67 image that tkin put up is what they sent me.... 



Souro_Ray said:


> Thanks a bunch Tkin.. Mario said the same about Hyper 212+.. Anymore thought into cpu coolers and i'm gonna lose my head!
> 
> Going for the Hyper 212+ for sure, once i get the necessary moolah for it..
> 
> PS: The stock cooler has the fan blowing air ONTO the heatsink or blowing air AWAY from the heatsink? Can anyone help me out with this?



Imho its blowing air onto the heatsink


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 10, 2011)

With everything out of stock and the TX3 not an option, i guess Hyper 212+ is all thats available to us... 

Wish the price was a bit lower though... that price would have justified if they sold it with 2 fans...

This is just my opinion.. Everyone is free to argue with me..


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> With everything out of stock and the TX3 not an option, i guess Hyper 212+ is all thats available to us...
> 
> Wish the price was a bit lower though... that price would have justified if they sold it with 2 fans...
> 
> This is just my opinion.. Everyone is free to argue with me..


Yes, tx3 is cr@p, hyper 212+ comes with one fan, a similar specced(but has LED) PWM 4 pin blademaster(xtraflow) fan can be bought @ 600/-(I'll post pics when I receive mine), so the price of the package becomes 2.5k, its same is N620 and provides comparable if not better cooling, if someone's budget is less than 3k, get the 212+ or the N620, upto 5k get the U12PSE2 or TRUE, above that get the D14(if it fits), do not buy cm V6GT or V10 and avoid corsair H coolers due to possibility of leaking.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 10, 2011)

N620 has vanished pretty much... Unless a miracle or maybe extra stock can bring it back..


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> N620 has vanished pretty much... Unless a miracle or maybe extra stock can bring it back..


First it must come to stock at new egg, its gone there as well, so is tigerdirect, maybe its being eol'd to push the V6GT.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, tx3 is cr@p, hyper 212+ comes with one fan, a similar specced(but has LED) PWM 4 pin blademaster(xtraflow) fan can be bought @ 600/-(I'll post pics when I receive mine), so the price of the package becomes 2.5k, its same is N620 and provides comparable if not better cooling, if someone's budget is less than 3k, get the 212+ or the N620,* upto 5k get the U12PSE2 or TRUE,* above that get the D14(if it fits), do not buy cm V6GT or V10 and avoid corsair H coolers due to possibility of leaking.



Upto 5k Noctua NH-D14 should be the No. 1 choice - it's only 4.75k anyway


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> Upto 5k Noctua NH-D14 should be the No. 1 choice - it's only 4.75k anyway


Yeah but D14 is massive, may have clearance issues, for that reason only U12P remains a viable alternative.

This looks ok?

Noctua U12P result:
At 3.8GHz(mild oc):
Idle: All cores less than 40c(stock cooler: 45c)
Load(prime95, small FFT): Max 62c(stock cooler 80c+ on all cores)

*i.imgur.com/NxikE.png

No AC, ambient fell a little today after rain, but all windows are closed, I reckon around 28c


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ looks good 

BTW, what's your CPU vcore and are you using the TX4 TiM ??


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ looks good
> 
> BTW, what's your CPU vcore and are you using the TX4 TiM ??


No, I'm using the TIM that came with the cooler, Noctua NTH1, used the rice grain method.

And vcore is set to default(for 2600k), didn't touch that, clocked it to 3.8Ghz and running fine. I will push it soon to 4.4 and check temps.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2011)

From the temps it's looks like you can push more for sure - load temp upto 70C should be safe AFAIK.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2011)

I am getting Scythe Kaze 3000rpm for my CPU cooler. But how do I regulate the RPM as it has 3 pin connector.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Probably you have to use a fan controller.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> Probably you have to use a fan controller.



 oh snap. looks like I will have to deal with the noise.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Why??? Get a fan controller instead. The sexy NZXT Sentry 2 is just 1950 at primeabgb and they are giving a free shipping right now.


----------



## tkin (Jun 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> I am getting Scythe Kaze 3000rpm for my CPU cooler. But how do I regulate the RPM as it has 3 pin connector.


Connect it to the CPU FAN Header, asus software allows fans to be controlled by graph like MSI afterburner.


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> I am getting Scythe Kaze 3000rpm for my CPU cooler. But how do I regulate the RPM as it has 3 pin connector.



Why did you not use the default Noctua fans for this..?


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> Connect it to the CPU FAN Header, asus software allows fans to be controlled by graph like MSI afterburner.


I think that will require a 4 pin connector. Correct me if I am wrong.




asingh said:


> Why did you not use the default Noctua fans for this..?



Noctua cooler is out of stock, settled for Thermalright TRUE Black


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> I think that will require a 4 pin connector. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, cpu fan header can control both PWM(4 pin) as well as 3 pin fans.

PS: Make sure the TRUE fits, the rams are GSkill right?


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2011)

^^I think it should fit. Optimistic about that. Lets see if 3 pin fans can be controlled by Mobo.

Are the temps right for my system config:
NZXT Gamma
Thermalright TRUE Black + Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3416/5839695263_b96df948c3_o.jpg


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5261/5839694623_efbee91336_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3305/5840242850_e7888dafbd_o.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

I find those a wee bit high. Let us wait for others to comment.

Love that psychedelic color.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

core i5 2500k stock under TRUE Black with 68C temp is just too much high IMO and I can see OP's vcore under load is just too much ( ie 1.376 ) for stock speed of a 2500k.

Try lowering the cpu vcore from bios and set it to 1.260v/1.250v.

BTW, with the current vcore he can easily reach ~4.8 Ghz


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2011)

^^It's already at 4.6GHz (2nd screenshot)

I guess temps and volts @4.6GHz are similar to Cilraaz's 
*www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/990066-good-overclock-i5-2500k.html

I am using the fan in pull config as it's too wide and block first RAM slot.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/5841407858_5445047442_b.jpg

Could adding a push fan will cause further drop of temps by 5-6 degrees (I guess so) ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
If the fan is on "clips" you could raise it a bit, and put in on push.

Awesome pic.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah, the pic is well taken. just look at the turn-a-turtle pose of the stock cooler


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are the current result with the Scythe Ultra Kaze in push config, I guess temps are in acceptable range now.

Started Prime 5:
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5305/5843181110_1fd2eb27b0_b.jpg

Temperature midway:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3414/5842636785_ce6f50101f_b.jpg

Few minutes later, @4.6GHz:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/5843182160_fe303121cb_b.jpg

Stopped Prime95, back to 1.6GHz;
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5843182812_7912a98a37_b.jpg

Idle for few minutes:
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5843183454_74434f915a_b.jpg

Idle temps:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3578/5843184124_9f92f52782_b.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jun 18, 2011)

Better ya. How did you TIM it..?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Faun...if u can please lower the BCLK to 100...for stability purposes


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Perfect temps, you can push higher, try 4.8 now.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^It's already at 4.6GHz (2nd screenshot)
> 
> I guess temps and volts @4.6GHz are similar to Cilraaz's
> Is this a good overclock for i5 2500k? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



There's still a little bit room for further temp drop.

Your CPU load voltage is 1.376v and what's the vcore you have set in bios or you leave it on auto ??

Set cpu vcore to 1.355/1.366 under bios setting and monitor the temps again.

BTW, nice to see your temp issue has been fixed now


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

@*Faun*, does Thermalright TRUE Black fits in Gamma w/o any issues???


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ yeah but you cannot add the top side panel fan then.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^ yeah but you cannot add the top side panel fan then.



Both top n side fans cannot b installed??


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Both top n side fans cannot b installed??



You can install two top fans and one side panel fan. There is enough clearance at the top.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> You can install two top fans and one side panel fan. There is enough clearance at the top.



ok, thanks... Cost of the cooler?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ok, thanks... Cost of the cooler?



afair 3.5k for the heatsink...


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ok, thanks... Cost of the cooler?



3k for heatsink
.4k for 1156 bracket
.65k for the fan

Got it all in 3.9k


Get venemous X, it's the successor.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> 3k for heatsink
> .4k for 1156 bracket
> .65k for the fan
> 
> ...



will look at it..
Happy OCing


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all, i have a small query.. My Phenom ii 955 BE ran at 79 degrees for quite a while because i didnt know about the importance of temperature monitoring back then.. Is there any chance my CPU is damaged? If it is, can i rectify?

I've been reading about 62 degrees being the max temp allowable on a Phenom ii.. So i'm really worried!

Thanks guys.. Cheers

PS: Running on stock cooler at stock speed.. Now the temp problems are solved.. i just wanted to know if there is a chance that my CPU was damaged..


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> Hi all, i have a small query.. My Phenom ii 955 BE ran at 79 degrees for quite a while because i didnt know about the importance of temperature monitoring back then.. Is there any chance my CPU is damaged? If it is, can i rectify?
> 
> I've been reading about 62 degrees being the max temp allowable on a Phenom ii.. So i'm really worried!
> 
> ...


Run 5 runs of Intel Burn Test, then run prime 95 for some time, if it passes both, its ok, no need to worry.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone heard anything good about the Thermaltake Frio and the Thermaltake Jing? Both look like very appealing coolers...


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> Anyone heard anything good about the Thermaltake Frio and the Thermaltake Jing? Both look like very appealing coolers...


Are those even available here? And do they come with sandy brackets?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> Anyone heard anything good about the Thermaltake Frio and the Thermaltake Jing? Both look like very appealing coolers...



frio sounds like a taking-off airplane..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 28, 2011)

According to the Thermaltake website, both the Jing and the Frio have LGA1155 support... Neither are available here.. If we're lucky to have generous people shuttling back and forth from the US, maybe we can give them a shopping list...


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> According to the Thermaltake website, both the Jing and the Frio have LGA1155 support... Neither are available here.. If we're lucky to have generous people shuttling back and forth from the US, maybe we can give them a shopping list...



*This* will b a good choice over frio n jing...


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 28, 2011)

What about Scythe coolers? I heard good things about the Mugen 2... Checking reviews for the Mugen 3 now...

@Tkin, how is your Noctua working? Does it require 2 different 3 pin headers on your mobo for the 2 fans?


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> What about Scythe coolers? I heard good things about the Mugen 2... Checking reviews for the Mugen 3 now...
> 
> @Tkin, how is your Noctua working? Does it require 2 different 3 pin headers on your mobo for the 2 fans?


Not necessarily, it comes with a splitter, you can use that, however I have 2 CPU fan headers on mobo(CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT), so I use both and don't use the splitter, other asus Z68 mobo  and entire P67 lineup also has 2 CPU fan headers each, not sure about others.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it comes bundled with a one into 2 connector.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks asingh and tkin... much appreciated!

And also, what is the LNA and ULNA sound reducing techs that comes with the Noctua cooler? I read that they reduce performance slightly?

Sorry guys.. I pester you too much for info.. Hope i can return the favour somehow


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

The ULNA will tone-down the revs. So less RPMS, less speed. I.E. lower performance.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a bunch bro!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 2, 2011)

I am ordering the TX-4 on Monday, is it OK? If any better available please advice.
Theitdepot - Sunbeam TX-4 Extreme Thermal Compound


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am ordering the TX-4 on Monday, is it OK? If any better available please advice.
> Theitdepot - Sunbeam TX-4 Extreme Thermal Compound


Its a bit sticky, but its also the best non electroconductive thermal compound available here(its better than MX2), mukherjee is using it and he is getting 3c lower temps than mine(I am using noctua NTH1 which is also a good paste and it came free with my cooler), so you can get it.


Side note: 
I have a sealed TX4 with me, bought it from itdepot last month to use with my cooler(hyper 212+), but I bought noctua cooler(and got NTH1 free) so I don't need the paste atm, I am selling it, care to negotiate a deal?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/14...niq-tx4-high-peformance-thermal-compound.html 
Since both of us are from kolkata it saves the hassle of ordering online and you get a cheaper rate, pm me for a deal.


PS: I am not advertising my stuff on post, this is just a suggestion, if a mod has issue with this post he can edit this freely.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

So I am bumping this thread once more, current temps after playing Crysis 2 DX11/HD texture for 1 hr, contrary to popular belief I think gpu tims also need curing time:

Ambient: 30c+

CPU:
*i.imgur.com/mouXl.png

GPU(earlier it was 73c, dropped to 70c, vrm and memory both under 60c):
*i.imgur.com/OztlB.png


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the drop in temp is caused by the climate change  but you may be right - what's the manufacturing date of your GTX 580 ?


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> I think the drop in temp is caused by the climate change  but you may be right - what's the manufacturing date of your GTX 580 ?


Could be, but it was pretty hot yesterday night, I keep the doors and windows close due to mosquito issue and it really got hot in here, it kind of worried me so I started the temp monitoring and I was happy  I say ambient was around 28-30 yesterday night.

Date of MFG is April 2011, why? Should I be concerned? Maybe I got a low voltage bin, just like how mukherjee got a low voltage bin of GTX460 sonic, my 460 sonic ran @ 97c, his was running below 70c.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

So the card was made on April 2011 and I assume they have applied the TIM on the same time and you have started using it on June 2011 ( correct me If I'm wrong ) - and after a month or so you are seeing some drop in temps with same ambient temp - so the summary is : GPU TiM needs at-least one month of curing time to work properly


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> So the card was made on April 2011 and I assume they have applied the TIM on the same time and you have started using it on June 2011 ( correct me If I'm wrong ) - and after a month or so you are seeing some drop in temps with same ambient temp - so the summary is : GPU TiM needs at-least one month of curing time to work properly


Perfect analysis, that's what I'd think too.


----------



## xTreme_rck (Sep 6, 2011)

1. core i5-750
2. ASUS P7P55D
3. 2*2 GB DDR3 1333 RAM
4. 500 Seagate
5. ZOTAC GT 210
6. *Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 650W*
7. *Cooler Master Gladiator 600*



My CPU Temp Is Currently 55 c Is It Normal?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ post some more details like what cpu you have and what's the idle and load temp you got and what cabby do you have and what's the ambient temp in your locality etc.



Spammer. Was trying to gaining access by posting few legal posts for the first time


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ deleted his post and my reply to him 



xTreme_rck said:


> 1. core i5-750
> 2. ASUS P7P55D
> 3. 2*2 GB DDR3 1333 RAM
> 4. 500 Seagate
> ...



Is it idle or load temp ??? - assuming you are using the stock cooler and if 55c is load temp then it's fine


----------



## happy17292 (Sep 11, 2011)

what should i do?? my 1.2 yr old sparkle GT240 is 56'C idle and 64'C on load  [reached even 79'C once and 104'C when fan was stuck in a wire]. i have already cleaned its fan and heat sink.. earlier it used to be 38-44'C on idle and 51-53'C on load.. i have also applied new thermal paste but nothing worked.

i have checked fan. it seems little slower. earlier it used to spin faster. what shud i do?? :*(

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/heat.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/new.jpg


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

Your gfx card has 64C under Kombuster which is just fine.

One suggestion : Don't play with Kombuster too much - play some games like BFBC2, AVP 2010 - they would put some moderate and real world load on the gpu and the tmp you got should be the load temp you consider - so run those games and Unse Hwmonitor or MWinfo instead of Speedfan ( which is buggy ) and post back the idle and load temps.


----------



## happy17292 (Sep 12, 2011)

after playing farcry 2 [ultra graphics 2X AA and 720p for 10 mins
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/temps.jpg
combuster
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/hg.jpg

fan is spinning slowly. and sometimes when i start the pc. fans does not spin at all. i have to rotate it [or touch it] with finger to spin it again. its spinning at very slow speed   what should i do?


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ RMA it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 13, 2011)

kombustor doesn't stress your gfx correctly.when i overclocked my card kombustor was running well for hours but while playing crysis2,black ops it was crashing.i guess kombustor is only made for checking the temps at load.


----------



## vivekbhujbal (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Please help me out with this.
I have a P4 - INTEL 945 glvg motherboard with an INTEL 3.2ghz Mp running on it. Its codename being smithfield. I had a problem recently with my heatsink fan, One of the plastic clip teeth broke. Hence making me unable to fix it in its place.
I tried hard but could not get an optional clip for my fan.
Then I purchased an AVC fan for my processor.
Its installed and working fine but now there is a problem-
My PC abruptly shuts down,
Then when i start it again it gives a beeping sound and starts giving a message "CPU was shutdown due to thermal overheating." Guys I have tried fixing this problem over and over again by re installing the fan.
But the problem persists.
I doubt this is due to the additional back clip which is made up of steel, Maybe because the previous heatsink had a push and turn type clip. This new steel back clip may be generating more heat from behind. what do you all say? what must be the problem. plz help me out!!!!!
I have got many projects to be completed and this CPU just refuses to take load.....


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Oct 10, 2011)

@vivekbhujbal - heating won't be due to the back plate steel but i guess while re-fitting the new heat sink you might haven't applied the thermal paste properly !!
just try applying it again properly 
also post the temp. after you start up the pc !!


----------



## vivekbhujbal (Oct 19, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> @vivekbhujbal - heating won't be due to the back plate steel but i guess while re-fitting the new heat sink you might haven't applied the thermal paste properly !!
> just try applying it again properly
> also post the temp. after you start up the pc !!



@JERRIN_ss5;
Thank you for your useful suggestion I re installed the heat-sink, but this time with an original replacement (INTEL_),n now its working cool...
Though i think my PC has become very delicate.... to handle 

Even now it restarts if I start the Slideshow of a .pptx file(micosoft office 2010) which I have prepared for a presentation.
Don't know why, maybe its not being able to support slide transitions properly but rest is fine no probs at all. 
The CPU temp also came down........drastically. Thanks..


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ the restarting can be caused by ram modules - check those using memtest app.

BTW, can you post the idle and load temps of the cpu ??


----------



## Scott274 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just downloaded and installed RM Clock, heard it can make quite a difference in the CPU temp. But there doesn't seem to be any difference in the CPU temp even after install. Do I need to change any settings in RM clock, will doing that be safe! I have Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 2.40 GHz CPU & this is how my RM clock looks..


  *img133.imagevenue.com/loc54/th_523735810_RMClock11_6_2011_1.31.23AM_122_54lo.jpg *img258.imagevenue.com/loc417/th_523737731_RMClock11_6_2011_1.35.50AM_122_417lo.jpg *img160.imagevenue.com/loc465/th_523740961_RMClock11_6_2011_1.36.30AM_122_465lo.jpg
*img296.imagevenue.com/loc212/th_523744416_RMClock11_6_2011_1.37.04AM_122_212lo.jpg


----------



## Cool Comps (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi people!
SO recently I was using adobe after effects. And I enabled multiprocessing so all 4 of my cores could be used. 
My CPU usage went up to 100% ( I am using i5 2500).
I checked the temps and the max temps were about 72 C. IS this alright for a processor on 100% load and on stock colling? Also when I stopped after effects, the temps went back down to 39-40 C.
IS this alright? And might I have screwed up my Processor? :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

^^

its a bit on higher side. Below 70c would be better. But absolutely nothing to worry about. These software are optimised to use multi core processors. Just check your cabinet for accumalated dust on processor fan.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

@Cool Comps, check your chassis for proper ventilation. Your lower temps are ~40c, in winter, the lower - the better


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/hgf.jpg

what is that temp3 in speed fan?

and can any1 confirm if psu voltages are normal?

specs are : 
pentium D 2.8GHz
FX5500 256MB
1TB WD green+40GB IDE
ODD
256+512MB DDR1 RAM
450W hytech psu [19A on +12V]


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ use HWinfo to measure temps and volts  - it's much more accurate and post a HWinfo screenshot.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/untitled.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2012)

if this the idle temp then the cpu temp is quite high considering the winter season - 

AUX temp reading reading is not correct most of the time as hw monitoring apps reads it from an unassigned input and it can vary greatly from -20c to above 150c.

tell me waht mobo ( make and model ) and cabinet you have and with how many fans ?


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 31, 2012)

What about voltage?


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ the load voltage is OK but if you have enabled speed step/C1E, TM features in bios the clock speed and voltage should throttle down a bit at idle state.


----------



## D|C (Feb 3, 2012)

ok my amd phenom II x4 965 runs at 40-42 C idle and on load goes to around 55-60 C
is it alright?!


----------



## noob (Feb 3, 2012)

D|C said:


> ok my amd phenom II x4 965 runs at 40-42 C idle and on load goes to around 55-60 C
> is it alright?!



Yes....


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

@ D|C - 62C is the limit for 965BE cpus - you are using stock cooler , right ? but the temp should be a bit lower in winter season as on upcoming summer season the load temps will easily cross 62c - can you post a cpu-z screen shot and tell what app you are using to measure temps ?


----------



## aloodum (Feb 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ D|C - 62C is the limit for 965BE cpus - you are using stock cooler , right ? but the temp should be a bit lower in winter season as on upcoming summer season the load temps will easily cross 62c - can you post a cpu-z screen shot and tell what app you are using to measure temps ?



From my experience i can say AMD stock coolers are more affected by dirt than their intel counter parts even though AMD offers CPU heat pipe cooler for X4 phenoms and above.
The thinner gaps between the surface cause more accumulation dirt in a shorter period of time.


----------



## rickyponting (Feb 20, 2012)

I am facing a problem in this forum. I am not allowed to put link on my signature. I have surpassed my threshold number of post that is needed to get signature. Could someone help me what's the problem?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

rickyponting said:


> I am facing a problem in this forum. I am not allowed to put link on my signature. I have surpassed my threshold number of post that is needed to get signature. Could someone help me what's the problem?


Wait till your post count goes to 10.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 5, 2012)

Ideally, how many degrees should a 955BE CPU be above the ambient temperature? Maybe its a bizarre question, but i'm a tad curious.. Especially since temps during day time now are like 30 degrees and night time hovers about the 20-25 point.. At stock clocks at Vcore of 1.2, my idle temps are 37-38. Nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

maximum load should be in 5*degree. above 60, and you can be sure that you are suffering from overheating.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

955BE has 62C limit - so it would be good if the load temp is not above 60c.

Mine with 1.41V vcore ( now at stock speed - will experiment on lowering the vcore/cpu speed/performance ) idles at 30C and max load temp is 50c


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 5, 2012)

30 idle temps? Where do you live??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> 30 idle temps? Where do you live??


he lives in Kolkata

Well, I have played around 2 hours Call OF Duty- Modern Warfare 3(at full settings)

And my CPU core temp is 21c. No overheating see. Just yesterday I cleaned my heatsink by removing the top fan with a piece of Cotton and today these cold temps


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 5, 2012)

And this is with stock coolers?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> And this is with stock coolers?



Yes 

See this 
*i.imgur.com/iT7sY.jpg


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 5, 2012)

what do you guys have between your stock coolers, dry ice? And what are the best coolers for getting great idle temps? And thanks for the info topgear and thetechfreak


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope. My processor is AMD Phenom II x4 840

Its on the stock cooler and it has whatever thermal paste Amd had put on the cooler.
Its almost a year old(4 months left)
Actually my side panel is open and the temps here in Assam are on the lower side now. Also I would like to point out that leaving the side panel out leads to accumalation on dust on the CPU fan and other components which again demands cleaning with dry cloth.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ those are really some Cool temps but why there's very little difference between current and max temp.



Souro_Ray said:


> what do you guys have between your stock coolers, dry ice? And what are the best coolers for getting great idle temps? And thanks for the info topgear and thetechfreak



I've CM Thermal Fusion 400 and CM Hyper 212


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 6, 2012)

I will be gaming as soon as i get my new monitor, but i'm not much of a hardcore gamer. So my proccy isnt really going to be taxed much. And i am one of those weird people who likes their idle temps nice and low..


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ then the cpu temps won't go over 60C for sure even with the stock cooler


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Frends ,
I am using Dell XPS L501X .... and all of a sudden i m facing heating issues with my laptop.
Using SpeedFan i monitored the temperatures in IDLE phase and Found the temperatures below 

GPU _ 70-73 C
HDD _43 C
Core1 68 C
Core 2 68
core 3 68 C

2 -3 times my laptop has got shutdown facing heat issues probably...within an hour or two of using skype ... my laptop heats a lot and i m really stuck up with this problem ...

PLZ help me get a solution to this problem.
I am using a wooden board below my laptop to allow proper air ventilation,
and lemme know if using a laptop cooler Fan solution would help my cause or not ! 
thanx a lot in advance !


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

first clean the laptop. if that lowers temperature, then you may go for cooling pad to further lower temp or use it like that. don't simply jump for cooler.


----------



## KDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

Specifications:

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500  @ 2.20GHz
Asus P5GC-MX/13332.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 332MHz

From past some time, my CPU was idling around 40-45 degree Celsius. I did not pay attention to it. Now, It idles around 55-60 degrees. It shoots to 75-80 degrees under load. Even when I turn on my computer, the temperature reading shows 45-50 degrees in the BIOS Setup. I also shifted HSF's settings to perfomancemode from Optimal Mode. I cleaned my cabby a week back. Still no change. I made sure that the HSF was properly fixed.


My HSF is also making a lot of noise. My HSF not working properly? I made sure it is not loose.


*i.minus.com/imrj4Q25aXQgw.png




Do I need to ReTIM? I have not done it since 3 years.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

^^ and i am sure you have broken one of the push pins. check again. else get a new HSF. any locally found HSF will work fine just get a new proper TIM.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 10, 2012)

@KDroid Even I have damaged one of my fans when I had removed it 
It was like it would start once and stop.
Your fan has probably accumalated lots of Dirt in it. Obviously you should re TIM now as your computer is heating up.


----------



## KDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ and i am sure you have broken one of the push pins. check again. else get a new HSF. any locally found HSF will work fine just get a new proper TIM.



I removed the HSF & checked it. Does not appear to be broken. But while replacing it, I heard a Snap only 3 of the pins. Does it mean it is broken?  


Also, suggest me which TIM to buy. Tell me if I can buy it Online from somewhere.




thetechfreak said:


> @KDroid Even I have damaged one of my fans when I had removed it
> 
> It was like it would start once and stop.
> Your fan has probably accumalated lots of Dirt in it. Obviously you should re TIM now as your computer is heating up.



At first, even I thought that it is due to dirt. I cleaned it up when I saw such High temps. But problem persists.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

just remove the HSF properly and use CM Thermal Fusion 400 Tim ( 500 bucks ) - apply  a pea size drop on the cpu heat spreader and remount the HSF properly


----------



## KDroid (Mar 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> just remove the HSF properly and use CM Thermal Fusion 400 Tim ( 500 bucks ) - apply  a pea size drop on the cpu heat spreader and remount the HSF properly <img src="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" smilieid="36" class="inlineimg">



No cheaper alternative?  Around 200 bucks Maybe.

What about my HSF making a lot of Noise?

Update: My PC is not booting up anymore. 

However, the fan was still making noise. I opened it up to check & realised that it was my PSU fan that had been making noise. 

 It was rotating dead slow. I opened up my PSU. Checked the fan. Did couple of misc. things. It started working fine. No more noise. But PC still does not boots up.

Removed my HSF. Let the proccy cool for some time. Pressed the power button. CD drive worked. PSU fan ran smoothly. Bit the proccy got hell hot. I could not touch it for more than a second.

What Should I Do? 

Posting from Mpbile. 

Tried resetting CMOS. I think it is a problem with my PSU. Help please.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

Create a new thread in HW QNA section


----------



## KDroid (Mar 11, 2012)

On mobile... not easy.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ OK ...

as for TiM CM TF 400 is best and safe to use.



KDroid said:


> Removed my HSF. Let the proccy cool for some time. Pressed the power button. CD drive worked. PSU fan ran smoothly. Bit the proccy got hell hot. I could not touch it for more than a second.
> 
> What Should I Do?
> 
> ...



Did not you mount the HSF on top of the cpu before pressing the power button ??

and you touched the CPU while it was running ?? This two steps are enough to make the cpu non functional.

Do these :

1. remove the cpu from the mobo socket
2. inspect the cpu socket on the mobo and make sure all the pins are ok.
3. Mount the cpu and CPu HSF properly - for a bootup test you don't need to apply TiM.
4. Connect only the PSu and KB with the mobo and Check if the PC boots or not.

If yes remove the cpu hsf and apply TiM on the cpu surface ( heat spreader ) and mount the HSf back again.

If no borrow a PSU from a friend and check  check with this PSU using step no. 4.


----------



## redcom1229 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi ppl this is the rig i have and is seriously troubling me multiple ways... 
Any Help will be APPRECIATED 

>> Configuration <<
Processor:	     Intel Core i7-960 1st Gen
Motherboard:   Gigabyte X58-USB3 (rev.01)
RAM:     	     Corsair DDR3 6x2GB 1600MHz Tri-Channel (CMX6GX3M3A1600C9)
Hard Drive 01:  OCZ-VERTEX2 3.5 120GB SSD
Hard Drive 02:  WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 1TB HDD
Graphics Card:  MSI Twin Frozr II - GeForce GTX-560Ti
Monitor:	      Samsung LED SA300 21.5" 1920x1080 Display
Power Supply:   Cooler Master GX 750W
Cabinet:	      Cooler Master Haf 912 Advanced
DVD Writer:	      Sony DVD RW

>> Problems I Face <<
1. Heat up of Processor (90C @ MW2, 45C @ internet use) and Graphic Card (70C @ MW2, 34C @ internet use ).
2. Blue Screen Error mostly when heavy apps used. (could not determine the actual reason)
3. With this rig MW2 starts lagging after 15 min of play and i see heating problem.
4. Any Heavy applications cooks the PC up.
5. I cant get my PC back up from Sleep mode. Crashes and i noticed DRAM problem. "I hear mechanical ticks in this scenario from my system while my system tries to start"

any queries regarding Configuration or you just want to contact me.
"redcom1229 AT hotmail DOT com"

And yes THANKS  IN ADVANCE


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

^^

use this to check RAM- Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic


also check the Fans for accumalated dust in the cabby. is the airflow proper? The temps you posted are way too high BTW. When was the last time you TIM'd ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

@ *redcom1229* - the issues you are facing due to the cpu overheating - get a after market cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 Evo @ ~2.2k

The gpu temp is Ok.

Check the HDD for bad sectors too.


----------



## nx112 (Mar 23, 2012)

My cpu  core today touched  93 degree centigrade with just 1 hour of use.This is touched without any gaming with just normal use.

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/2776/23mar1240436pm.jpg


I am very frightened .Will my processor damage itself ??

Currently have iball i 612 cabby ,with one 80mm rear fan.

Going to buy elite 430 ....
provide me suggestions to keep my cpu cool...

please reply as fast as possible.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

make sure cpu fan is spinning properly - remove the cpu HSF, clean it, remove old TiM from HSF and cpu, apply a fresh layer of TiM on the CPu and mount the HSF properly. Check the cpu load temp again and use a another app like HWinfo.


----------



## sentinel1991 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi
I just brought a new pc as below
intel i5 2400
intel dh67clb3
sapphire ati 6850
coolermaster 430 black elite
iball 550w

the new psu is going to arrive in 2-3 days so please dont tell me to change my psu

The problem is my processor runs constantly on 63-65 degrees

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/tempbx.png/
Is it  a problem with the Pc case, PSU, Processor fan, or the placement of the graphics card??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

open the side panel and check again. if its airflow problem, temperature will come down. and use CoreTemp or HWMonitor. 63 is high, even if its under load. also the new cooler is really low profile, can be another reason. or maybe some of the TIM got off during installation of the HSF.

about the PSU, your wish but you know the answer


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

actually 63-35c is pretty cool load temp considering the tiny little heat sink SB cpus like i5 2400 comes with - so Op don't need to worry about temps much but to keep things cool he can get a cheap cooler like CM Hyper TX3 though


----------



## vjain (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,i need some help.My system is giving me a heartache.
   Specifications:
AMD phenom II 965 BE processor
GA-880 GMA CD2H Mother board
2*2 Gb DDR3 Memory Transcend + 1*2 gb DDR3 memory Corsair
500GB HDD Seagate
1GB Graphics Card ATI Radeon HD5570
Corsair Power GS 600 wt with Circle cabinet

  P.S:i recently upgraded the PSU and added a 2 gb ram.But i have always been facing the issue of overheating and right now,the temperatures are as below.


    ----------Please guide me as to what could be the reason and any solution------
I use 3 d rendering software.

Thanks
Vjain
[url=*www.freeimagehosting.net/xudva][img]*www.freeimagehosting.net/t/xudva.gif[/url][/IMG]

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ those temps are really very high .... do these :

1. Reduce CPU vcore from Bios - set it to 1.3v
2. Remove the CPU Heatsink ... celan the fan
3. Remove the Old TiM ( paste like thing ) From the CPu and Heatsink both.
4. Get some good Tim  Like CM TF400 and apply pea sized drop on the top of the cpu.
5. Remount the heatsink properly.


----------



## vjain (Mar 27, 2012)

hello,thanks for the valuable suggestion.As of now i reduced the cpu vcore to 1.3(manual) and it has helped me.I will do the rest and keep you updated.
P.S: I ran the intel burn test at maximum and it passed the test.
Thank You.

[url=*www.freeimagehosting.net/pzd95][img]*www.freeimagehosting.net/t/pzd95.jpg[/url][/IMG]



topgear said:


> ^^ those temps are really very high .... do these :
> 
> 1. Reduce CPU vcore from Bios - set it to 1.3v
> 2. Remove the CPU Heatsink ... celan the fan
> ...


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

whenever I click on the image on the post of your's I'm getting this error message :



> Couldn't connect to database server: Too many connections



So it would be great if you can upload the image on either ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting or TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Although I managed to open the photo the resolution is too less to understand anything. 
just upload the photo to any of the site mentioned by topgear and donot resize. You posted only 102x150. Too small.


----------



## vjain (Mar 31, 2012)

Dear top gear and the tech freak,
   Sorry for the late reply as i was travelling.The only thing i have done is change the bios settings like topgear mentioned.
   The temperature has come down significantly,on most times it is around 65.Only when it is under significant stress it comes to 75.
.I am attaching the readings as of now.
  Once again sorry and any help is appreciated.
Thank You

*i44.tinypic.com/21aae6p.jpg



topgear said:


> whenever I click on the image on the post of your's I'm getting this error message :
> 
> 
> 
> So it would be great if you can upload the image on either ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting or TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting





thetechfreak said:


> Although I managed to open the photo the resolution is too less to understand anything.
> just upload the photo to any of the site mentioned by topgear and donot resize. You posted only 102x150. Too small.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the heatsink isn't mounted properly and/or the temperature sensors are faulty.


----------



## vjain (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.In fact a friend of mine helped me out verifying the same yesterday and he replaced the thermal paste and he told me the issue could be because of the mother board and asked me to replace it.
I am curious,could it be the cause.Is there anyway i can figure out if iths the mother board which is faulty?
Thanks again.



slashragnarok said:


> I think the heatsink isn't mounted properly and/or the temperature sensors are faulty.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think it's a mobo issue ... cpus have digital thermal sensors and monitoring apps can read data directly from it - if mobo is causing this somehow it should be fixed by a bios update .. so update the mobos bios to the laest version available first.

While applying TiM one should be careful about how much TiM he is going to use and the TiM should be also of good quality. What TiM your friend has used ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

are temps of 65c too high for Palit 9500Gt with a tiny cooler?


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ nope.


----------



## Rocky23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
well the problem here is ... i was first having a lot of problems with my power supplt so i got it replaced but the company .... the computer worked fine for only some time ... but now the CPU has started overheating without any reason .. i did not overclock .... i am using i5 650 core processor with stock cooler ... can someone tell me if the voltage under are optimum or are they not good ...

Thanks and Regards! 
Rocky


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ welcome to TDF !

Now coming to the topic - post a cpu-z and HWinfo screenshot, what PSU you bought ( manufacturer and model name ), what cabinet do you have and how many fans yu installed on the cabby ? First unmount the cpu cooler, remove the old TiM from cpu surface and cooler, apply a fresh layer of good TiM on the cpu,remount the cpu hsf properly - also make sure cpu cooler fan is rorating at proper speed.


----------



## mayoorite (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi ! 
i want know the normal temperatures my cpu,hdd should have.
My specs are Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz(Northwood),2GB RAM,500GB Hitachi HDD .Motherboard Intel D865GBF.No external Graphic card,no external sound card,1 dvd -RW.I have 2 case fans,1 processor fan and one in power supply unit.I have monitored the temperatures (normal use) from CPUID Hardware Monitor.
 Are the temperatures ok.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

Temps are Ok but on the higher side .. install a fornt/side and *back cabinet fan* to lower the temps.


----------



## mayoorite (Aug 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> Temps are Ok but on the higher side .. install a fornt/side and *back cabinet fan* to lower the temps.


well there are already 2 back cabinet fans,and there is no space available for any other fans.My 2 back cabinet fans are throwing air out and i have no fan which could suck in air .So should i make one of them to suck in air .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 11, 2012)

Rocky23 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> well the problem here is ... i was first having a lot of problems with my power supplt so i got it replaced but the company .... the computer worked fine for only some time ... but now the CPU has started overheating without any reason .. i did not overclock .... i am using i5 650 core processor with stock cooler ... can someone tell me if the voltage under are optimum or are they not good ...
> 
> Thanks and Regards!
> Rocky



the TIM & stock cooler comes with the i5 650 processor are low budget , for temporary use third part TIM like thermalright , cooler master , OCz etc .. But if need good cooling solution you can go for third party cooler .



mayoorite said:


> Hi !
> i want know the normal temperatures my cpu,hdd should have.
> My specs are Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz(Northwood),2GB RAM,500GB Hitachi HDD .Motherboard Intel D865GBF.No external Graphic card,no external sound card,1 dvd -RW.I have 2 case fans,1 processor fan and one in power supply unit.I have monitored the temperatures (normal use) from CPUID Hardware Monitor.View attachment 6312 Are the temperatures ok.



Really P4 ? this procy is heating stove , but trust me it runs fine in wat ever heat it occurs . So no need to worry .


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ After a long time I'm seeing you posting 



mayoorite said:


> well there are already 2 back cabinet fans,and there is no space available for any other fans.My 2 back cabinet fans are throwing air out and i have no fan which could suck in air .So should i make one of them to suck in air .



no keep those rear fans as exhaust and if possible ( with a little nodding or something like that ) try to add a front or side panel fan as intake.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2012)

*uploadnow.org/graphic/thumbs/340629-airinPC-th.jpeg

My cabinet has 2*120mm LED fans at side, 1 LED at front and 1 at back. No other fan options available. PSU is top mounted. 
So, is the fan placement correct? Or do I need to make any changes?


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ what's RPM of those fans ?? if you have a 2K RPM fan place it at rear as exhaust, mount the side panel fans and the front fan as Intake.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2012)

No RPM details mentioned. Both the side fans were actually placed as intake but just a few hours ago after a bit of google I decided to use the top side fan as exhaust. 
So, should I keep the fan as exhaust or should I revert it back to intake? 

And except the rear one, the rest three are LED fans.

I think you didnt check that image file!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ After a long time I'm seeing you posting
> 
> 
> 
> no keep those rear fans as exhaust and if possible ( with a little nodding or something like that ) try to add a front or side panel fan as intake.



Thanks Top , yeah went thru hard time . Its good to be back "i'll be your guest from now"


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ Great to see you back  and edit your siggy - no smile icons are visible.

@ *saswat23* - I've checked the image file but where's on image it's shown that those fans are LED fans ?  Aviator comes with 1k RPM fans - it would be better if you add a CM 120 mm 2K RPM LED fan ( available on FK ) at rear as exhaust and use all the side panel and front fan as intake only.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2012)

Replace the front intake with a very goof fan, like CM 90cfm 2K rpm fan. 
Use the other 3 slots as exhaust with the existing fan. This will create negative air pressure which is good for the cabinet you have (i.e. no top exhaust slot).


----------



## Myth (Aug 13, 2012)

I needed to sell a processor( + heatsink) so I cleaned up the thermal paste from both items to post the pics here. Now the buyer wants to check ( bios readings ) once before taking delivery. Unfortunately, both of us are out of thermal paste at the moment. 
*Question: Can the processor be run (max 2-3  mins) with the heatsink but no thermal paste on either surface ? *


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why don't you use those cheap Rs.20 wala TIM for that time. 
You can use your proccy w/o TIM but soon your system will shutdown due to overheating.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Myth said:


> I needed to sell a processor( + heatsink) so I cleaned up the thermal paste from both items to post the pics here. Now the buyer wants to check ( bios readings ) once before taking delivery. Unfortunately, both of us are out of thermal paste at the moment.
> *Question: Can the processor be run (max 2-3  mins) with the heatsink but no thermal paste on either surface ? *


NO, use cheap tim from local stores, or you could use toothpaste(colgate, normal), *I won't be held responsible for any damage.* 
toothpaste tim.


----------



## Myth (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Yes/No was all that was required. 
The toothpaste tim is a first time I have heard of it


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ you can run the cpu without TiM and if the contacts are really good then it will run fine and won't shutdown due to overgeating - I've run P4 cpu without TiM a long time back.


----------



## Myth (Aug 14, 2012)

It just has to run for 2 mins so that the buyer can check the stats in the bios. 
I will try advise him not to try this, but he insists, I'll do a quick run


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

Myth said:


> I needed to sell a processor( + heatsink) so I cleaned up the thermal paste from both items to post the pics here. Now the buyer wants to check ( bios readings ) once before taking delivery. Unfortunately, both of us are out of thermal paste at the moment.
> *Question: Can the processor be run (max 2-3  mins) with the heatsink but no thermal paste on either surface ? *



When running for short time, use toothpaste.


----------



## aloodum (Aug 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> When running for short time, use toothpaste.



Firstly , Is it too hard to ask the local comp shop/elect repair shop for a 10 buck satchet?It's not a novelty product and found easily everywhere.

tooth paste? Highly un reccomended as opinions are highly divided.More than anything im concerned about the etching/corrosive nature of most fluride based toothpaste(s) on the heatspreader..
Read on more here:
Toothpaste+vaseline Adventures!!! - Overclockers Forums
Thermal transfer compound comparison
You got your peanutbutter on my cpu! You got your cpu in my peanut - OverclockersClub Forums


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

aloodum said:


> Firstly , Is it too hard to ask the local comp shop/elect repair shop for a 10 buck satchet?It's not a novelty product and found easily everywhere.
> 
> tooth paste? Highly un reccomended as opinions are highly divided.More than anything im concerned about the etching/corrosive nature of most fluride based toothpaste(s) on the heatspreader..
> Read on more here:
> ...


Its good for one run, ONE run only, as he said he needed to boot it once for 2 mins, it won't corrode anything by then(colgate normal white, no fluidized gel stuff).


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2012)

for short time testing thre's no need for any sort of paste ( IMO ) - just today ran my 955BE ( 125W ) using a Athlon cpu without any paste for testing ( 5-6 mins ) and the max temp I got was 47c under bios screen.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> for short time testing thre's no need for any sort of paste ( IMO ) - just today ran my 955BE ( 125W ) using a Athlon cpu without any paste for testing ( 5-6 mins ) and the max temp I got was 47c under bios screen.



Take my advice, and don't use it in that way unless you are using a binned CPU (which you are not). Its risky. CPU haven't got burned ok. You can take it as your good luck.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ I won't use it in that way -- cpu is back again under the mighty weight of Hyper 212


----------



## dhruv.arora25 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello everyone...
I bought two cabinet fans.. one coolermaster 1800RPM and another cheap one 1500 RPM.
There are two places where I can place them, one is below the PSU ( above the VGA port and PS/2 ports ) and one on the side wall of the cabinet ( parallel to the CPU fan and heatsink). Where do I place these fans and how do I place them(intake or exhaust ).?
Please suggest a good way because my CPU is always above 75C on no load...
BTW I'm replacing the thermal paste also(coolermaster).
Thank you..

If you guys need any pics please let me know.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2012)

@ dhruv.arora25 - 

size of the fan mounting holes of the cabinet - 80 / 120 mm ?
size of the CM 1800 RPM and 1500 RPM local fan ?
Do your cabinet has any front intake fan ?
Which CPU do you have ? ( Post a few pic of the cabby if possible )
put the 1.8k RPM fan as inatke on the side panel and the 1.5K RPM fan at back as exhaust.


----------



## AMTECH69 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a machine with following configuration:
Intel i3 2100, Intel DH67BL mobo,EVM 2 GB RAM, Seagate 500GB HDD (ST500DM002),LG optical Drive,Asus 5450 (1 GB) graphics card, Samsung 22" full HD monitor and iBall Grandeur cabinet with PSU. Running Windows 7 (32 bit).

My problem is that the machine got restarted suddenly on 2-3 occasions while in use. I suspect some overheating. I am giving below the snapshot of HW monitor immediately after the restart. I dont understand all the details, so pls. guide me what are the temperature required to be monitored for overheating problem.




What should I doif theres an overheating?
My case has one fan at the rear and vent holes on side panel
The grafix card is silent one with only heat sink and no fan.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

except from the 2nd Auxtin temp, cputin temp and +12v reading every other values looks normal.

Now the 2nd auxtin temp could be wrong and so is +12v reading but the cputin temp without any load reaching 69c indicates there may be cpu overheating issue - use IBT load test for 10 mins and post a screenshot of of HWmonitor. Also check the +12v reading from system bios and make sure your ram module has no issue by using memtest86+ app.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 21, 2012)

What is the most accurate to monitor Intel C2D CPU Temp ?
Is it CoreTemp or RealTemp or Everest HE or any other ?
At the same time all above 3 application showing CPU Temp of 40C,44C & 41C respectively.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

Could it be that my Proccessor is heating to 75 at idle due to my smps, or do i just need to change my stock cooler and re tim it........


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

^^ enter BIOS and recheck the temp. If it is still high please clean your heatsink,fan and re-tim it. BTW is cpu fan spinning?


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

@ debarshi - first try to re-tim using some good TiM like Noctua NT-H1 or DeepCool Z5.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

Revolution said:


> What is the most accurate to monitor Intel C2D CPU Temp ?
> Is it CoreTemp or RealTemp or Everest HE or any other ?
> At the same time all above 3 application showing CPU Temp of 40C,44C & 41C respectively.



Guys what application u all using to monitor ur HW Temp ?


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ coreTemp/realtemp are pretty much the good guys out there..Though you may have cases where these two or other hw monitoring apps shows different readings!!! Reason being software monitoring tools give figures based on algorithms to calculate temp. And this algo differs for each monitoring s/w.

The easiest way to figure out the wrong app is a look at the TJmax figures for your processor, mind you it will depend on the specific cpu revision ...the one that shows the wrong TJmax figures is to be chucked


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply!
What should be TJmax of Intel Dual Core E2180 and Intel C2D E4500 ?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ debarshi - first try to re-tim using some good TiM like Noctua NT-H1 or DeepCool Z5.



I did re tim my CPU 1 month back using CM essentials E2. No substantial improvement in temperature.



avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ enter BIOS and recheck the temp. If it is still high please clean your heatsink,fan and re-tim it. BTW is cpu fan spinning?



I quoted the temperature from the bios itself. In speedfan it shows 80 all the time. I recently cleaned my whole pc including heatsink. And yes, the cpu fan is spinning at 1800-2000rpm.

What could be my next step...........
BTW, my processor is Intel Pentium D CPU 2.80GHz


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the TiMs I've mentioned is better than CM Essentials E2 and the maximum fan speed of pentium D dual core series is around 3-3.3k RPM.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmmmm.............. Do I have to buy one TiM again??? 
And will I gain anything by changing my cooler???


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Just get a CM Hyper TX3 @ 1.45k - you will get a tube of good TiM with it for free or else opt for Hyepr 212 Evo which is a much better choice at 2.1k.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 11, 2012)

BTW,when we can see Hyper T4 in India ?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 12, 2012)

Can my PSU in any way contribute to the heat factor????


----------



## asingh (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
Not enough that it will cause issues.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh well I ordered a hyper 212 evo And cm xtraflo fan. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## icebags (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ur case has proper ventilation with adequate space behind the exhaust fans ? and are the fans clean ?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes. There is adequate ventilation and space...... and I cleaned the fans and heatsink just a few days ago..........

Can anyone tell me which one will be better Hyper 212 Evo or TX3. 212 Evo is almost Rs 800 pricier, and will it be worth it?
I plan on buying a Haswell next year, as Ivy bridge is having heat issues when Overclocked (I wanted to buy it, and sandy bridge is old now)........... And i definitely will overclock. AFAIK Cooling solutions off 1156 and 1155 will also support Haswell. What do you say?

Well if I save the money here, I can spend on a better cabby and psu.... if its not worth


----------



## smltngs (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Hello guys, 
I am thinking of buying a cpu cooler for 2k. i want to replace the 965 's stock cooler which produces horrible noise and my processor's temp is also reaching its official safelimit(62 deg C)  on load.
Flipkart has Deepcool GAMMAXX400 Cooler for 2.1k. 
does anyone have experience with this cooler, is it a good brand.
Is it comparable to CM Hyper 212 Evo. 
Will it fit in my CM Elite 334 cabby.
pls answer my queries.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

why not get the Hyper 212 Evo ?


----------



## smltngs (Dec 30, 2012)

@topgear

my main concern is noise. i am not going to overclock. i just need decent temps.
i want to order from flipkart but flipkart does not have Evo.
Reviews on GAMMAXX 400 suggest it is good cooler and its also few 100 bucks cheaper.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

smltngs said:


> i want to order from flipkart but flipkart does not have Evo.
> Reviews on GAMMAXX 400 suggest it is good cooler and its also few 100 bucks cheaper.



Don't rust on flipkart reviews.
that deepcool cooler is 3rd class cooler in terms of quality and performence.
Flipkart doesn't have EVO  is stock?
Wait for them to restock it one again.
If you can't wait, then you can think about buying from SMC or primeabgb or itwares.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 30, 2012)

@d6bmg

thanks for the info. guess i will try for Evo.
wat is approx price for Evo?


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's SMC's link for TX3 EVO
Hyper TX3 Evo, 1155/1156 Socket RR-TX3E-28PK-R1

and for 212 plus
Cooler master Hyper 212 Plus(RR-B10-212P-G1)

They don't seem to have 212 evo atm but you can always call them and enquire. Flipkart is usually very overpriced for computer components and comments are usually made by people who are not very knowledgeable or trolls. You'll likely get it for the same price if not cheaper in computer markets.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't rust on flipkart reviews.
> that deepcool cooler is 3rd class cooler in terms of quality and performence.
> Flipkart doesn't have EVO  is stock?
> Wait for them to restock it one again.
> If you can't wait, then you can think about buying from SMC or primeabgb or itwares.



that's not a very bad cpu cooler like you are saying 

Deepcool GAMMAXX 400 Review » Page 5 - Conclusion - Overclockers Club
Deepcool Gammaxx 400 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are these temperatures normal:

CPU: 36 C
VR: 34 C
RAM: 36 C
HDD : 35 C

I have never seen my ram and HDD reaching this temperature. You can see my config in my signature. Currently I've set minimum CPU fan speed to 70% duty cycle and it's mostly running at 1500-1600 RPM.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes its normal.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Yes its normal.


Are you sure RAM at 36-37 C and HDD at 35-36 C is normal? I havent seen temps reach this level on my system. Summers haven't reached yet.


----------



## smns.srinivas (Mar 7, 2013)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Well if u insist, my friend bought it "ANTEC SILVER THERMAL COMPUND" for me from bangalore for Rs.435/- maybe 5-6 month ago.
> Didn't get it here in kolkata. Maybe u could tell me a place/shop in kolkata from where I can buy it.



I Got it for..20 rupees @ Hyd...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2013)

^ which thermal paste did you get for 20 bucks, Antec one or some local stuff?


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2013)

obviously either Op got some cheap stuff or he is talking about toothpaste and believe me ... some bozos I know really used toothpaste instead of TiM and they were very proud


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> obviously either Op got some cheap stuff or he is talking about toothpaste and believe me ... some bozos I know really used toothpaste instead of TiM and they were very proud



@Topgear , I will prefer the one wth Mint Flavour. 

Edit : But AS will not sunshine your teeth. Vice-Versa ain't so true.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> @Topgear , I will prefer the one wth Mint Flavour.
> 
> Edit : But AS will not sunshine your teeth. Vice-Versa ain't so true.





Guys please help me, my RAM is reaching 40 C after gaming for few minutes and stays there after game is turned off, then gradully reduces to 37 C after about 5 min. Also, my HDD is reaching 36 C. I have never witnessed such temperaturers with these components in my config. I am using HwInfo for measurement.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2013)

don't worry .. every temps are within safe zone


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't worry .. every temps are within safe zone


Okay, but I think I'll re position the HDD to a more cool place.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2013)

I have my PC In a really dusty room, and i am thinking about cleaning it with a Vacuum Cleaner, but i've read they can create a hazard of electrostatic discharge (ESD) harmful for parts.

Any other methods you can suggest ? A can of compressed air just won't do, there is a huge amount of dustinside my cabinet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I have my PC In a really dusty room, and i am thinking about cleaning it with a Vacuum Cleaner, but i've read they can create a hazard of electrostatic discharge (ESD) harmful for parts.
> 
> Any other methods you can suggest ? A can of compressed air just won't do, there is a huge amount of dustinside my cabinet.


Clean with a brush then use air can if you have one.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I have my PC In a really dusty room, and i am thinking about cleaning it with a Vacuum Cleaner, but i've read they can create a hazard of electrostatic discharge (ESD) harmful for parts.
> 
> Any other methods you can suggest ? A can of compressed air just won't do, there is a huge amount of dustinside my cabinet.



dismount every components and clean them properly with a paint brush ( water color brush ).


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can there by any overheating issue in this problem here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/171124-keyboard-lights-starts-blinking-pc-stops.html


----------



## smns.srinivas (Mar 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> obviously either Op got some cheap stuff or he is talking about toothpaste and believe me ... some bozos I know really used toothpaste instead of TiM and they were very proud




Got a branded one...and itz working fine since 6months.. I use thingz for which they need to be....


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2013)

care to share the brand name ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh great. The fan of my 9500GT went dead.
The idle temps are 70c after around half an hour of use. This is crap.

So should email Palit about the problem or get the fan fixed at a local store?
Warranty has expired long back. The GPU is 3 years old now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Oh great. The fan of my 9500GT went dead.
> The idle temps are 70c after around half an hour of use. This is crap.
> 
> So should email Palit about the problem or get the fan fixed at a local store?
> Warranty has expired long back. The GPU is 3 years old now.


RMA for fan repair is not a good idea. If there is some trustworthy shop in your city,then get it replaced there. I don't think fans get repaired unless some wire got cut off.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

Wires look perfect. Will visit a shop soon. Let's see what it does.
I think there might be something wrong with the wire connector. The fans connector to the GPU might be damaged. 

The GPU doesn't need any extra power though. Just connect to the slot and use.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

there's different model of 9500GT ... it would be better if you can post a pic of the card.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

Mines is this card-

*www.miraclenet.in/pc-components.php_files/palit-9500gt-1-india.jpg


The cooler is a bit different and theres no HDMI.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Visited 2 shops. One from where I got the GPU and another shop from where I buy my hardware from.

Both say it can't be done. They recommended me to go to a part of done where these "chalu" repairs are done. Oh well I won't be able to use the card for a few more days


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, my RAM is running at 47 degree Celsius while the cpu itself is at 46. Is tat a problem? ANd I do have a well ventilated cabinet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Its fine. Summer has already started. Things might get a little more hotter soon


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Its fine. Summer has already started. Things might get a little more hotter soon


I haven't noticed such temperatures in any summer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Still it isn't very high. You can try cleaning the inner parts of the cabinet. Use a dry soft piece of cloth and wipe of all the dusk. The heatsink will have a lot of dust; so clean that properly too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

A small update to my fan issue:
Fixed the fan at a local shop. Got charged Rs.200 for seemingly not much work. But heck they fixed it and I'm very happy


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2013)

^^ a new fan would have costed 300 bucks. 200 fie fixing it was a very high amount.


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 29, 2013)

i purchased my laptop in on 1st feb this year .. and the temperatures while playing any game used to vary around 50 max ! now days its around 60 max -or 65 max, 
Is it an indication of Summers shooting up the laptop's ass or is it Dust playing a subtle role ? moreover the cpu cores run at 60-70 C. what are ideal temps for these components? 
I have Dell inspiron 17 R / 8gb RAM / 1tb HDD / 2 Gb Nvidia GC (cant recall the model ) /i7 3rd Gen


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2013)

the temps are fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> i purchased my laptop in on 1st feb this year .. and the temperatures while playing any game used to vary around 50 max ! now days its around 60 max -or 65 max,
> Is it an indication of Summers shooting up the laptop's ass or is it Dust playing a subtle role ? moreover the cpu cores run at 60-70 C. what are ideal temps for these components?
> I have Dell inspiron 17 R / 8gb RAM / 1tb HDD / 2 Gb Nvidia GC (cant recall the model ) /i7 3rd Gen


You have nothing to worry about. The temps are fine


----------



## guruswaroop (May 15, 2013)

*Overheating problems for my hp laptop*

hi guys,
I have a HP Pavillion dv6000 laptop (15 inch), which is almost 3 years old. It gets hot very fast, especially when I am playing games. Sometimes when the heat level goes up the laptop automatically powers down. I wish to buy a good laptop cooling fan. Any suggestions are welcome....


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

I think you need to open up and clean the laptop and most probably re-apply some good tim on cpu heat sink.


----------



## aaruni (May 20, 2013)

I recently re-applied thermal compound on my Dell Inspiron laptop (link to teardown process : Goodbye overheating! | Aaruni's Blog ). It ran cool for a single day, idle temps at around 45 C. Now it won't boot. Fan spins at full RPM during boot time, and the computer shuts down before booting can be complete. Any help appreciated!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 20, 2013)

aaruni said:


> I recently re-applied thermal compound on my Dell Inspiron laptop (link to teardown process : Goodbye overheating! | Aaruni's Blog ). It ran cool for a single day, idle temps at around 45 C. Now it won't boot. Fan spins at full RPM during boot time, and the computer shuts down before booting can be complete. Any help appreciated!


It would be better if you start a new thread in Hardware Q&A.


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Jun 21, 2013)

I recently started having problems with my rig which caused it to shut down unexpectedly and ever since has been shutting down within 20 odd seconds of starting. I assumed it was a heating problem and by looking in the BIOS was able to pinpoint the issue to the CPU overheating. I assumed that there was dust clogging the heatsink so took it off and cleaned it thoroughly. Sure enough I got quite a lot of dust out of it. I remounted and found that the issue still persisted. So, I decided to check the underside of the heatsink. I found a blob of what I assume was the thermal compound which came with the stock AMD cooler. It had hardened a bit so I cleaned it off with a dry cloth and also cleaned off the surface of the CPU for good measure. I again mounted the heatsink and tried to start it again but the problem still persists. I don't have any thermal paste on hand but am not sure that it would make a difference as I am only getting about 20 seconds of up time from the PC. The temperature increase is pretty linear from what I observed in the BIOS. Please let me know if there is anything else I should be trying to resolve the issue. The configuration of my rig is-

Processor - Athlon II X4 630
Motherboard - Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
RAM - 2 x 4GB Kingston DDR3
Graphics Card - MSI Cyclone Radeon R6850 Power Edition OC
PSU - Seasonic S12II 520 (80 plus bronze)
HDD - Western Digital 500 GB Caviar Blue
Cabinet - Zebronics Bijli


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 21, 2013)

hey pals are these temperatures fine  ????   


Idle Temperatures few minutes Later (Stable now ) My Laptop has been running for more than 3 hours on battery, and I was watching videos ,surfing net. 
Gpu - 48
HDD -45
Temp 1-56
Temp 2 -56
Core 0 - 55
Core 1 -55
Core 2 -58
Core 3 0- 55


----------



## deadcode00 (Jun 21, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> View attachment 11112hey pals are these temperatures fine ????



Yeah temps are fine.. Btw i would recommend hwinfo rather than speedfan, for accurate reading....


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 21, 2013)

ameya.gargesh said:


> I recently started having problems with my rig which caused it to shut down unexpectedly and ever since has been shutting down within 20 odd seconds of starting. I assumed it was a heating problem and by looking in the BIOS was able to pinpoint the issue to the CPU overheating. I assumed that there was dust clogging the heatsink so took it off and cleaned it thoroughly. Sure enough I got quite a lot of dust out of it. I remounted and found that the issue still persisted. So, I decided to check the underside of the heatsink. I found a blob of what I assume was the thermal compound which came with the stock AMD cooler. It had hardened a bit so I cleaned it off with a dry cloth and also cleaned off the surface of the CPU for good measure. I again mounted the heatsink and tried to start it again but the problem still persists. I don't have any thermal paste on hand but am not sure that it would make a difference as I am only getting about 20 seconds of up time from the PC. The temperature increase is pretty linear from what I observed in the BIOS. Please let me know if there is anything else I should be trying to resolve the issue. The configuration of my rig is-
> 
> Processor - Athlon II X4 630
> Motherboard - Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
> ...




Get the thermal paste buddy ! Temperatures rise like hell withing few seconds even ! I ****ed my card bcz of such trial methods !


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

yes, apply some good TiMs like Cm TF 400 or DP Z5 or get a CM Hyper TX3 around ~1.4k - far better than the stock cooler.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anyone knows a software (other than speedfan) for controlling cpu-fan's speed?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it true that Ivy Bridges were the processors with highest tjMax/junction temperature {105Centigrade.} ??? 
I didn't came across any non-IVB CPU having higher than 100Centigrade.

Mine has already touched 104C for one of the cores, for once.
Is there a way to disable turbo , in IVB-QM  CPUs ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Is it true that Ivy Bridges were the processors with highest tjMax/junction temperature {105Centigrade.} ???
> I didn't came across any non-IVB CPU having higher than 100Centigrade.
> 
> Mine has already touched 104C for one of the cores, for once.
> *Is there a way to disable turbo , in IVB-QM  CPUs ??*



BIOS has option for this. Instead of disabling turbo boost, you can limit the maximum clock turbo speed too.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> BIOS has option for this. Instead of disabling turbo boost, you can limit the maximum clock turbo speed too.


Mine didn't had. That's why I was wondering. Currently I am using a custom profile(power management) which limits the CPU performance to 80%. I had to do this to prevent it from overheating while gaming. Not sure if its similar to limiting the Turbo.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2013)

^ Update the BIOS in that case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2014)

bump

This thread deserves more attention.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

You are right about this .. it's a sticky thread but still don't know why people are not using it. May be there problems are complicated enough which needs separate thread.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow this thread was bumped almost after a year...
Making a DIY laptop cooler. Any tips will be highly appreciated. Making the base of plexiglass.


----------



## sscomp32 (Apr 10, 2014)

HI, My first post here. 
I have a 4 year old HP Pavillion DV6 3017TU laptop. It heats up really quickly and more so in a hot environment. It starts to hang and sometimes even turns off and a message shows "Laptop has been turned off to protect from overheating". 
Majority of my tasks include Video conversion/Editing and Programming and i use it for average 16 hours daily. 
I have tried 3 coolers below Rs 1000 range in the past 1 year but nothing works well. Every cooler stops working after 3/4 months. 
I need a good cooler preferably under Rs 2000 which will not let my laptop overheat and will resolve the above problems. 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 10, 2014)

sscomp32 said:


> HI, My first post here.
> I have a 4 year old HP Pavillion DV6 3017TU laptop. It heats up really quickly and more so in a hot environment. It starts to hang and sometimes even turns off and a message shows "Laptop has been turned off to protect from overheating".
> Majority of my tasks include Video conversion/Editing and Programming and i use it for average 16 hours daily.
> I have tried 3 coolers below Rs 1000 range in the past 1 year but nothing works well. Every cooler stops working after 3/4 months.
> ...



the thermal paste on the cpu might have been drained out. what you have to do is, get a good thermal paste like arctic silver 5 or deepcool z5 and apply and observe any changes in the temperature. posting a screenshot of real temp will be helpful.


----------



## sscomp32 (Apr 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the thermal paste on the cpu might have been drained out. what you have to do is, get a good thermal paste like arctic silver 5 or deepcool z5 and apply and observe any changes in the temperature. posting a screenshot of real temp will be helpful.


Thanks. 
This is screenshot of 10 minutes after starting the laptop. 
*i.imgur.com/4eWG1SZ.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2014)

sscomp32 said:


> HI, My first post here.
> I have a 4 year old HP Pavillion DV6 3017TU laptop. It heats up really quickly and more so in a hot environment. It starts to hang and sometimes even turns off and a message shows "Laptop has been turned off to protect from overheating".
> Majority of my tasks include Video conversion/Editing and Programming and i use it for average 16 hours daily.
> I have tried 3 coolers below Rs 1000 range in the past 1 year but nothing works well. Every cooler stops working after 3/4 months.
> ...



Its a basic thermal paste problem. Open your laptop, clean it up, remove the older thermal paste from CPU and apply a fresh layer of quality thermal paste like Antec Formula 7. You may want to look at some videos on YouTube on how to open your particular model of laptop.


----------



## sscomp32 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks. I have ordered the deepcool z5 and will post the screenshot after i apply the paste.


----------



## seamon (Apr 10, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Wow this thread was bumped almost after a year...
> Making a DIY laptop cooler. Any tips will be highly appreciated. Making the base of plexiglass.



Check my version in showoff section.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> Check my version in showoff section.



Umm, if you can kindly post a link, it would be very good


----------



## seamon (Apr 10, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Umm, if you can kindly post a link, it would be very good



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/181218-real-home-made-laptop-cooler-digit-edition-v2-0-final.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 24, 2014)

Free bump.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

*www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/thermal-compound/mx-2.html
Getting this one for 750 bucks from a forum member at another forum.

Will this be good enough to replace my Stock TIM , I have on my laptop. ? The Acer laptop in my siggy is not able to handle BF3 MP properly now. Reaching 103-104C , just like that and GPU is reaching 95C , despite of all the intense cooling setup I have.
I was just wondering , if this would do any good , even if this lowers the temps down to anything under 90C , I will be more than happy.
Now , if there's something better I can buy for this price , do let me know.

My experience with applying TIM , particularly on Laptops is Zero.
PS , it's under warranty  but F*** it , this will be worth it.


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> ARCTIC | MX-2 | high performance thermal compound | thermal paste | efficient heat transfer | overclocking | lower the core temperature | High conductivity |Non conductive | Non capacitive | long life | overclocking | silent | quiet | low noise | Gam
> Getting this one for 750 bucks from a forum member at another forum.
> 
> Will this be good enough to replace my Stock TIM , I have on my laptop. ? The Acer laptop in my siggy is not able to handle BF3 MP properly now. Reaching 103-104C , just like that and GPU is reaching 95C , despite of all the intense cooling setup I have.
> ...



At that price you can get a new tube of Arctic Silver V. Better still, get IC Diamond.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> At that price you can get a new tube of Arctic Silver V. Better still, get IC Diamond.



I need something safe.....I just don't want to f**k up with laptop. I have never done this before. I love tinkering with things but not in a mood to smoke 50Grand just like that at this point of time when I am running low on gaming budget..

Can you give a comparison of various TIM within 1000bucks that can be arranged quickly in India ?


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

I read this just now:


> Both are great, but if you are using a HDT heatsink, or rather a heat sink with a copper base/heatpipe, use Arctic Silver. I believe that the MX-2 is silicon based, so it'll oxidize the copper faster, which you do not want.
> 
> Some people also have claimed Arctic Silver lasts very long while the MX-2 doesn't. So if you're a lazy guy, never changing paste for 1+ years, I'd go with AS5. If you change paste regularly, perhaps every 6months, the MX-2 would be a better choice.




Arctic Silver V requires 2-3 months to cure but even gives good temps before that.
TBH I didn't find its performance phenomenal. It still heats up to 92 degrees(without cooler) but the heating is delayed. Earlier it took just 10 mins to reach 92, now it takes around half an hour or more.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> I read this just now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it'll be copper pipes generally used in laptops.
Now in the mx2 page it says that you will not need to change pastes at least not for 8years!!!!
Wonder why such a contrast.

BTW , gaming on laptops in summers is such a pain.


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I think it'll be copper pipes generally used in laptops.
> Now in the mx2 page it says that you will not need to change pastes at least not for 8years!!!!
> Wonder why such a contrast.
> 
> BTW , gaming on laptops in summers is such a pain.



Without cooler GPUs never exceed 92 in my case. Meanwhile, my CPU just hit 100 degrees but maybe because AS V is still curing. Maybe I should build the cooler again.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I need something safe.....I just don't want to f**k up with laptop. I have never done this before. I love tinkering with things but not in a mood to smoke 50Grand just like that at this point of time when I am running low on gaming budget..
> 
> Can you give a comparison of various TIM within 1000bucks that can be arranged quickly in India ?



Get Antec Formulae 5. It's safer than Arctic Silver 5 which is conductive.

There is a 80 way TIM comparison on benchmarks reviews.com, do check that out.


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get Antec Formulae 5. It's safer than Arctic Silver 5 which is conductive.
> 
> There is a 80 way TIM comparison on benchmarks reviews.com, do check that out.



Is that even available in India?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get Antec Formulae 5. It's safer than Arctic Silver 5 which is conductive.
> 
> There is a 80 way TIM comparison on benchmarks reviews.com, do check that out.



Arctic Silver V is not conductive of electricity. Although when near electric terminals it can potentially cause problems due to capacitance. But chances are real low IMO.

Source: Arctic Silver product manual


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Arctic Silver V is not conductive of electricity. Although when near electric terminals it can potentially cause problems due to capacitance. But chances are real low IMO.
> 
> Source: Arctic Silver product manual



a little dash of AS V was lying in the mobo when I poorly pasted last time. Laptop is still running.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> a little dash of AS V was lying in the mobo when I poorly pasted last time. Laptop is still running.



Yeah that's it. But you ought to be careful though


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2014)

How about Noctua NT-H1 .. one of the best and safe TiM IMO.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 13, 2014)

I got MX-2 yesterday , and spent almost 2hrs , from my extremely busy schedule and took the liberty of opening the laptop despite of prevailing warranty on it , most probably voiding it.
The previous TIM ( stock) was applied too badly and felt like el-cheapo paste. Dried up as well.

Cleaned it with alcohol ( I used Axe After-Shave lotion.It's alcohol. ) .
Now , re-applied quite a decent amount of TIM over the GPU and CPU , and also spread evenly.
Re-sealed the stuff , and now waiting for effects to get in place.

Within 5mins, itself , I can feel the difference. The laptop is running way too cooler. Not sure , if it;s because I cleaned up the laptop's fan and dust , or whether it's the TIM.

Will report back after a week of usage with stress testing.
Update : It has not even crossed 60C yet , on any cores , despite of moderate to high end usage. 25W.
Given that it's running on top of laptop cooler. ( It also seems to have improved cooler's efficiency as well.)


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aftershaves have additives in them. It may potentially deposit on the surface reducing the TIM efficiency. Best is 99℅ IPA and if not available 70℅ works just fine (rubbing spirit found in any chemist shop)


----------



## seamon (Jun 13, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I got MX-2 yesterday , and spent almost 2hrs , from my extremely busy schedule and took the liberty of opening the laptop despite of prevailing warranty on it , most probably voiding it.
> The previous TIM ( stock) was applied too badly and felt like el-cheapo paste. Dried up as well.
> 
> Cleaned it with alcohol ( I used Axe After-Shave lotion.It's alcohol. ) .
> ...



Should have used 70% Isopropyl alcohol but oh well.
Try Prime95+Heaven/Kombustor.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 14, 2014)

^I have cleaned that using cotton very well after using the after shave. The surface was rubbed clean to make sure nothing is there.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2014)

What would be an appropriate idle temperature for an i3 2100 considering the heat of Rajasthan?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What would be an appropriate idle temperature for an i3 2100 considering the heat of Rajasthan?



should be 40 -45 degrees


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> should be 40 -45 degrees



Mine idles at 47. Today it's at 45-46 as there was rain at night. Need to do something.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Mine idles at 47. Today it's at 45-46 as there was rain at night. Need to do something.



So 47-50 for haswell (i5 4670) is OK temperature at idle?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Mine idles at 47. Today it's at 45-46 as there was rain at night. Need to do something.



and you use artic silver 5 , right? if yes, it should be even lower. adjust fan profile in bios.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> So 47-50 for haswell (i5 4670) is OK temperature at idle?



how far it goes under load? and you have a pretty nice case too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> and you use artic silver 5 , right? if yes, it should be even lower. adjust fan profile in bios.



YEah I use AS5. CPU fan is set to 100% from BIOS. It revs between 2300 and 2600 RPM. Will reset the heat sink and re-apply the paste.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how far it goes under load? and you have a pretty nice case too.



Witcher 2 stretches it to 77 79. Just after application of AS V it reached 81. But now typically it hovers at 79.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Witcher 2 stretches it to 77 79. Just after application of AS V it reached 81. But now typically it hovers at 79.



for a stock cooler i ,cant expect much though.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

Isn't 2300-2600 RMP too low at 100% speed even for a stock cooler?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 15, 2014)

Just for reference my i5 4570 CPU temp idle is 32 Deg when Ambient is around 25 Deg. I got 5 fans in total in the system along with a good CPU Cooler. (Refer Sig.)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys,    Can you please post some links  to buy Thermal Paste Online  preferably 750 Rs or lower ?  Also something to remove the existing one ?
I can't find anything on Flipkart , also can't find the ones mentioned above on Snapdeal. 

My CPU is running idle at 60C on stock cooler (no OC) & refuses to play games.  Will re-applying Thermal Paste fix it  or do I need a different cooler  ?

CPU - i5 2500
MoBo - Asus P8z68 V Pro
Case - Cooler Master Elite 310

Should I buy  this from here?

Deepcool Z9 Thermal Paste 3.0g price in india Rs.590. Buy Deepcool Z9 Thermal Paste 3.0g online : Theitdepot.com


I read about 99% isopropyl alcohol to clean the old stuff , what is that & where can you buy that from ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2014)

You can get isopropyl alcohol from medical supply stores [ dressing alcohol ]. As for TiM you can use Noctua NT-H1or Arctic Silver 5. There's a combo offer gong on at theitdepot where you get AS5 and Arctic cleaning solution around 850 bucks. But before buying anything make sure your cpu fan is good or else better consider buying an after market cooler like Hyper 212 x.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 26, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]

Thanks for your post.  I made another thread for this.

I'm gonna continue here.
*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/187243-cpu-overheating.html?posted=1#post2162374


----------



## mitraark (Apr 27, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Guys,    Can you please post some links  to buy Thermal Paste Online  preferably 750 Rs or lower ?  Also something to remove the existing one ?
> I can't find anything on Flipkart , also can't find the ones mentioned above on Snapdeal.
> 
> My CPU is running idle at 60C on stock cooler (no OC) & refuses to play games.  Will re-applying Thermal Paste fix it  or do I need a different cooler  ?
> ...



I am facing a similar problem, my i5 760 is idle at 65 C and goes upto 95 while laying games.

Did you resolve your problem ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2015)

you can get surgical alcohol from medicine shops. As for TiM get Noctua NT-H1.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I am facing a similar problem, my i5 760 is idle at 65 C and goes upto 95 while laying games.
> 
> Did you resolve your problem ?



Not entirely, The thermal paste didn't really help much. 
My pc still shuts down randomly while playing certain games.  No problems on some games no matter how long I play. 
Incidentally yesterday I placed an order for coolermaster hyper tx3,    so it remains to be seen if that can fix it.  

The other thing that can be a problem is the case. How is your case for airflow ?


----------



## mitraark (Apr 28, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Not entirely, The thermal paste didn't really help much.
> My pc still shuts down randomly while playing certain games.  No problems on some games no matter how long I play.
> Incidentally yesterday I placed an order for coolermaster hyper tx3,    so it remains to be seen if that can fix it.
> 
> The other thing that can be a problem is the case. How is your case for airflow ?




My case rests on the floor of a very dirty room

*instagram.com/p/y-SV8LBjzj/

cleaned a bit yesterday by blowing air, and brishing off the metal sink without opening, Temp now is 50 at idle and around 70-80 at load Max is 90 still...

Might go for TX3 if it continues....

I am also not to keen on buying paste, the TX3 seems like a good option


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Not entirely, The thermal paste didn't really help much.
> My pc still shuts down randomly while playing certain games.  No problems on some games no matter how long I play.
> Incidentally yesterday I placed an order for coolermaster hyper tx3,    so it remains to be seen if that can fix it.
> 
> The other thing that can be a problem is the case. How is your case for airflow ?



either the cpu or motherboard is going bad. Anyway, check the PSU a well.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 1, 2015)

mitraark said:


> My case rests on the floor of a very dirty room
> 
> cleaned a bit yesterday by blowing air, and brishing off the metal sink without opening, Temp now is 50 at idle and around 70-80 at load Max is 90 still...
> 
> ...



Got my TX3, had some free time today so just installed it.   Now the idle temp is around 43C but I haven't played any games yet.     I'll update with the temps when I play later.

---- Update -----

I played some Far Cry 3 today  where I usually got a restart after playing for a while,  But no restarts today after playing for a little over an hour.   I alt-tabbed a few times and the temps were around 60-68 & the max was 83 (earlier the max went up to 99).

I think  Hyper 212X is better than TX3 if you are okay with installing the backplate / fits your cabinet.



topgear said:


> either the cpu or motherboard is going bad. Anyway, check the PSU a well.



Replacing cpu or motherboard is the last option.  Not doing that unless I try out other options.

Here's a pic of my case, I know the PSU wires are a mess.     My next upgrade plan will be getting a better case may be in the next 6 months.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/IMG_1368_zpsjlsoetka.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2015)

^That cable management , #_#


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 8, 2015)

Is there any reference guide/manual for ambient temperature & idle temperature?
The temps in delhi these days are around 40-45c and my new Core i5-4440 idles at 45-50c ( the lowest I was able to manage was 43c for a while when running the 220v exhaust fan mounted on chassis top rear ).
Have used Arctic MX2 and using stock cpu cooler at automatic settings. The fan spins around 1000rpm when at idle and when at load goes upto 2400rpm.
I did try setting it to 100% and it went upto 2800rpm but didn't notice any major difference in temperature at idle. It still couldn't go any lower than 43c.

Is it possible to have the system run at less than room temperature without going water cooler mode. ?

Idle :
I5-4440 -45c at room temp of around 38-40c (75c at load )
Gtx960- 47c. ( 70c at load ).
Ssd - 43c 
Hdd - 42c

Are these good or average. Any room for improvements without spending much ????


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2015)

Temp looks fine. Nothing alarming. BTW, what's your ambient room temp ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 9, 2015)

topgear said:


> Temp looks fine. Nothing alarming. BTW, what's your ambient room temp ?



It varies from day to day. I don't have a temp guage as such in the room , but I think it should be between 30 at low and 40-45 at high. The room is sun facing so it remains hot.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> It varies from day to day. I don't have a temp guage as such in the room , but I think it should be between 30 at low and 40-45 at high. The room is sun facing so it remains hot.



*40-45 at high*?  well I don't know about  your room man, but if its true then at that temp, you might want to get out of it ASAP, let alone running a PC.

BTW at 32-35 deg ambient room temp, in a well ventilated PC, 65+ in GPU is perfectly normal. My ambient room temp at 3.00 P.M on a clear sunny day now in summer is 35-36 deg C tops. 

At this temp with 80%+ Humidity, the room constantly tries my tenacity to  heat and dehydrates me by making me a sweat-machine, with barely any willingness left to  run my PC at that temp.

I dare not imagine what happens at 40-45 , but I strongly suggest that its not normal to run a PC at that ambient temp.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> *40-45 at high*?  well I don't know about  your room man, but if its true then at that temp, you might want to get out of it ASAP, let alone running a PC.
> 
> BTW at 32-35 deg ambient room temp, in a well ventilated PC, 65+ in GPU is perfectly normal. My ambient room temp at 3.00 P.M on a clear sunny day now in summer is 35-36 deg C tops.
> 
> ...



I am not sure , I am just speculating. The Temperature outside in Delhi is around 45-46C on an average. I am talking about the room temperature without fans/coolers running. Maybe 36-38c , if not in 40's.
I have Desert cooler running all the time to cool the room. It's well ventilated , but Sun facing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I am not sure , I am just speculating. The Temperature outside in Delhi is around 45-46C on an average. I am talking about the room temperature without fans/coolers running. Maybe 36-38c , if not in 40's.
> I have Desert cooler running all the time to cool the room. It's well ventilated , but Sun facing.



Keep that cooler running and have proper air flow in cabinet. Also manage the in-cabinet cables properly so they do not affect air flow adversely.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 9, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Keep that cooler running and have proper air flow in cabinet. Also manage the in-cabinet cables properly so they do not affect air flow adversely.



Cable Management. Can it be improved ?
The Cabinet is Antec GX900.
I do have a 220v 120mm 3000rpm fan running in exhaust mode at the top corner. Take a look into the picture.
Check this , and see if there are room for improvements you can advise.
Postimage.org / 900_O_Delta_Wing

I am thinking of using an after market cooler. [ Also , I was wondering if it's okay to keep the CPU Cooler running at 80-90% efficiency all the time ? ].
I run the 220v fan only when I game , since its a bit noisy and consumes ~18w . I am okay with noise , but I don't like something that heavy running all the time. 


So , in short there are two average efficiency fans 120mm [ with control switch - medium/high/off ] mounted at top in exhaust mode.
Two Average 120mm fans mounted at front. One next to grill and other one doesn't have any grills , just few holes on side of the cabinet to draw air from [ pull mode for cool air intake].
One 120mm fan at the base of cabinet with a dust filter for drawing air. [ Is that of any use ? I am not sure how much air it draws as the base is barely few cms.]
One 220v fan at the top corner. Has very good exhaust feature.

I was also thinking about modding the cabinet a little bit by using a transparent side panel window , instead of the complete closed metal window. I don't have the resources to cut and add an acrylic sheet in the cabinet panel , but I am sure if it looks good , I can arrange something. [ I will prefer to do this , when I add some fancy parts inside the rig . ]


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2015)

just came by to post this: 

Before: 
*i.imgur.com/AlTXns1.jpg

After: 
*i.imgur.com/T29kwEW.jpg

This is due to this: 

*i.imgur.com/3tLM8cQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5mG01Pz.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Also, its a Cooler Master Hyper 212X inside a NZXT Gamma, if anyone is wondering. 

and that huge temp margin is partly due to a very old TIM on my 2400 that had not been changed since the PC was assembled 3 years ago. 
the after temps were the result of running prime95 for ~1.5hr.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, TIL that you can clean old TIM using tissue paper soaked in petrol. i used it to clean up my proccy.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , watch out - your CPU might catch fire due to that petrol. 
Congrats for the Hyper 212X , it lives up to the name.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

Hyper 212x


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Hyper 212x



what is the card above striks card?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

Theres no other card bruh


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Theres no other card bruh



does this consume 3 slots?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2015)

Two slots. 

It has a metal back plate.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Two slots.
> 
> It has a metal back plate.


Oh so that is what got me confused.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Oh so that is what got me confused.



its a well built card. quite sturdy.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 23, 2015)

I blew up my a mosfet which powered the gpu in my laptop after replacing its thermal pad with compound, which couldn't fill the gap. After repairing that I stacked 2 new thermal pads on the gpu. 

Its temp is 15 to 20 deg higher than the cpu now, and quickly rises 100 deg if I open any game. How can I lower that?


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2015)

you need to apply some good thermal interface material like Noctua Nt-H1 / Deepcool Z5.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> I blew up my a mosfet which powered the gpu in my laptop after replacing its thermal pad with compound, which couldn't fill the gap. After repairing that I stacked 2 new thermal pads on the gpu.
> 
> Its temp is 15 to 20 deg higher than the cpu now, and quickly rises 100 deg if I open any game. How can I lower that?



Which thermal pads did you use?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 24, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] the gap is too large for thermal compound. 

I used some generic thermal pads I found on ebay as I didnt find any branded ones.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2015)

Contact dell support and see if they can help you. Or see if you can buy compatible thermal pad from Dell directly


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 25, 2015)

My laptop's pretty old so I doubt Dell would help. I'm trying to get a small copper plate now which I'll surround with the pads. Would that be more effective?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 25, 2015)

There will be two metal to metal surfaces but at least there will be thermal compound on them.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 26, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> My laptop's pretty old so I doubt Dell would help. I'm trying to get a small copper plate now which I'll surround with the pads. Would that be more effective?



simply clean the heatsink,fan etc properly,re apply thermal paste carefully and if need be,buy a new heatsink and fan(costs 750 bucks)


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 26, 2015)

?? We are talking about a laptop bud.


----------



## yash98 (Feb 22, 2016)

I decided to install Ubuntu on my Asus Zenbook pro UX501J laptop.Before installing I tried taking a system image of my hard disk using default windows 10 system image creator.Even after going on foe almost 6 hours,it showed an error message and failed to create a system image.Although I went ahead and installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop with windows in dual boot sucessfully.Now when I boot into Ubuntu,I see that my laptop now heats much more than before.Even under light usage,the core temperatures reach 65 C in 10 minutes and on playing a 4k video only the cpu temperatures crossed 70 C mark even though I set the fans to run at their max speed.While using windows I see,that my laptop heats more than before but still considerably less than in Ubuntu although temperatue remains above 60 C.I dont know if this is because of the fact that my laptop stayed at considerable high temperature while I tried taking a system image for 6 hours which may have damaged the internals.Or is it because of a problem with the drivers in Ubuntu or something else?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 25, 2016)

yash98 said:


> I dont know if this is because of the fact that my laptop stayed at considerable high temperature while I tried taking a system image for 6 hours which may have damaged the internals.Or is it because of a problem with the drivers in Ubuntu or something else?



No its probably just a drivers issue with Ubuntu. Try live booting with some other distros. Can't say about heating issue with Windows though.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2017)

Alex Michael said:


> I am also excited to know about CPUCOOL .. Please elaborate don't paste your previous link #hermit



seriously ! you are quoting 11 years old post. Good luck with that.

Anyway, if you are interested about buying thermal paste then post your issue to get suggestion accordingly.


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2017)

topgear said:


> seriously ! you are quoting 11 years old post. Good luck with that.


Oh. Is this the oldest thread in forum?


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2017)

certainly not.


Flash said:


> Oh. Is this the oldest thread in forum?



I don't think so but can't say for sure either 

Anyway, missed guys like :

@john_the_ultimate
@Choto Cheeta
@comp@ddict
@Kniwor


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 22, 2019)

I am looking for a good quality thermal paste-wanted to go for noctua nt h1, but its a tad expensive at around rs 1000(on amazon).

I found some cheaper options such as corsair tm30, and arctic mx 2. Are these decent alternatives as compared to the noctua nt h1. Which one among the 2 is more effective?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 25, 2019)

i always use MX-4


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> I am looking for a good quality thermal paste-wanted to go for noctua nt h1, but its a tad expensive at around rs 1000(on amazon).
> 
> I found some cheaper options such as corsair tm30, and arctic mx 2. Are these decent alternatives as compared to the noctua nt h1. Which one among the 2 is more effective?



get Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut or Kryonaut.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2020)

@topgear ; @whitestar_999  I want to buy a thermal paste immediately. Our local area computer shop says that they have local manufactured thermal paste,that costs Rs.30.00 only. Shall I go for it?
Or shall I buy from the likes of CoolerMaster, DeepCool or Arctic silver?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @topgear ; @whitestar_999 I want to buy a thermal paste immediately. Our local area computer shop says that they have local manufactured thermal paste,that costs Rs.30.00 only. Shall I go for it?
> Or shall I buy from the likes of CoolerMaster, DeepCool or Arctic silver?


Use toothpaste or peanut butter (which ever you have in home) instead of wasting 30 rs.
You live in Kolkata, right? Check with vedant and mdcomputers for Noctua NT-H1 for ~450 (ordered it yesterday from primeabgb) or Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano for 360 (if they have old one in stock) or 560-600 (for new version with flat nozzle)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use toothpaste or peanut butter (which ever you have in home) instead of wasting 30 rs.
> You live in Kolkata, right? Check with vedant and mdcomputers for Noctua NT-H1 for ~450 (ordered it yesterday from primeabgb) or Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano for 360 (if they have old one in stock) or 560-600 (for new version with flat nozzle)


In fact already ordered 2 set of  Cooler Master MasterGel Cpu Cooling Thermal Paste MGX-ZOSW-N15M-R1 from MD Computers Pvt. Ltd. Product coming on the way to my House(after DELIBERATE REQUEST AND PLEADING).
I want it TODAY ONLY not tomorrow.
Total Cost Rs.598.00 for the 2 sets.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @topgear ; @whitestar_999  I want to buy a thermal paste immediately. Our local area computer shop says that they have local manufactured thermal paste,that costs Rs.30.00 only. Shall I go for it?
> Or shall I buy from the likes of CoolerMaster, DeepCool or Arctic silver?



I made this mistake once. Lost a laptop over it. Never cheap out on TIM.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> In fact already ordered 2 set of  Cooler Master MasterGel Cpu Cooling Thermal Paste MGX-ZOSW-N15M-R1 from MD Computers Pvt. Ltd. Product coming on the way to my House(after DELIBERATE REQUEST AND PLEADING).
> I want it TODAY ONLY not tomorrow.
> Total Cost Rs.598.00 for the 2 sets.


That is not a good option to be honest. 
Get MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R1 or MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R2


----------



## aaruni (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That is not a good option to be honest.
> Get MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R1 or MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R2



I actually swear by Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut. Costly, and takes a while to arrive, but totally worth it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That is not a good option to be honest.
> Get MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R1 or MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R2


Sorry buddy,already purchased that.
Why? Is this also on the Rs.30.00 range of cr@p products(Thermal Paste)?
M.D. Computer's site reviews shows this to be a good product.
Thermal conductivity > 5 W/m-K


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

aaruni said:


> I actually swear by Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut. Costly, and takes a while to arrive, but totally worth it.


Its conductivity (8.5 W/mk) is similar to NT-H1 and lower than CM Nano (11 W/mk) and Kryonaut (12.5 W/mk). I think you can get Kryonaut for 800-900 easily though I don't think it is good for laptops because of uneven mounting pressure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry buddy,already purchased that.
> Why? Is this also on the Rs.30.00 range of cr@p products(Thermal Paste)?
> M.D. Computer's site reviews shows this to be a good product.
> Thermal conductivity > 5 W/m-K


You can get better products. 5 W/m-k isn't good, it is below average. Average would be 8.5 W/m-k. Most brands are either moving towards nano diamond based pastes having >=11 W/m-K or making their own liquid metal ones with >70 W/m-k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can get better products. 5 W/m-k isn't good, it is below average. Average would be 8.5 W/m-k. Most brands are either moving towards nano diamond based pastes having >=11 W/m-K or making their own liquid metal ones with >70 W/m-k.


But 5W/m-k should be alright for low end/older laptop models,right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> But 5W/m-k should be alright for low end/older laptop models,right?


Can't say anything unless I've verified for myself. I remember applying Deepcool Z5 on my father's Dell N5110 an year ago. It is bad and I'd replace it with NT-H1 as soon as it arrives. Also, ordered 240GB BX500. I know that isn't a good option for new build but is good enough for 8 year old laptop and would outlast it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> But 5W/m-k should be alright for low end/older laptop models,right?


Not using in Laptop,but for my other Desktop-PC system,which houses an AMD Phenom II X2 CPU(3.5GHz) processor.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 23, 2020)

I want to buy some thermal paste from Amazon - i found corsair's TM 30 paste being sold for about Rs 500,also arctic mx 4 is available for the same price  - which of these two would be better?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I want to buy some thermal paste from Amazon - i found corsair's TM 30 paste being sold for about Rs 500,also arctic mx 4 is available for the same price  - which of these two would be better?


TM 30: 3.8 W/mK
MX 4: 8.5 W/mK
MX 4 is a no brainer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can't say anything unless I've verified for myself. I remember applying Deepcool Z5 on my father's Dell N5110 an year ago. It is bad and I'd replace it with NT-H1 as soon as it arrives. Also, ordered 240GB BX500. I know that isn't a good option for new build but is good enough for 8 year old laptop and would outlast it.


I am currently using a cheap local thermal paste as a stop gap for my old laptop. hwinfo shows 34-36C at 2300rpm fan for avg cpu usage ~15% for 4th gen i3 m.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am currently using a cheap local thermal paste as a stop gap for my old laptop. hwinfo shows 34-36C at 2300rpm fan for avg cpu usage ~15% for 4th gen i3 m.


What is your take on this @SaiyanGoku ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is your take on this @SaiyanGoku ?


It is okay as a temporary solution but for long term I would get a good thermal paste.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is okay as a temporary solution but for long term I would get a good thermal paste.


I am planning on getting a good thermal paste or may be I will sell it on olx/exchange in amazon oct sale.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am planning on getting a good thermal paste or may be I will sell it on olx/exchange in amazon oct sale.


Try OLX or quikr or maybe ask mdcomputers to replace sealed ones with better option by paying the difference. AFAIK, there are no exchange offers for Thermal Pastes


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2020)

The Delivery Man of M.D. Computers,rung me up and said he will surely deliver the product,but will be late.
M.D. computers Pvt. Ltd has confirmed of delivery by today.
HAVEN'T RECEIVED TILL YET.
I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try OLX or quikr or maybe ask mdcomputers to replace sealed ones with better option by paying the difference. AFAIK, there are no exchange offers for Thermal Pastes


I meant the laptop


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2020)

Ultimately got the delivery today at 9:33 p.m. ???????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately got the delivery today at 9:33 p.m. ???????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nobody delivers this late here except for food delivery.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nobody delivers this late here except for food delivery.


Imagine my rage and despair,as M.D. Computers and our Home is located at a distance of 9 K.M. apart....WITHIN THE SAME CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebags (Jan 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Imagine my rage and despair,as M.D. Computers and our Home is located at a distance of 9 K.M. apart....WITHIN THE SAME CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


they probably do home delivery rounds after closing the shop, on their way of returning home.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 25, 2020)

icebags said:


> they probably do home delivery rounds after closing the shop, on their way of returning home.


Yeah! More likely that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can't say anything unless I've verified for myself. I remember applying Deepcool Z5 on my father's Dell N5110 an year ago. It is bad and I'd replace it with NT-H1 as soon as it arrives. Also, ordered 240GB BX500. I know that isn't a good option for new build but is good enough for 8 year old laptop and would outlast it.


Max idle temperatures (no fan on)
Before: 55 °C
After: 43 °C
With 100% fan: 38 °C
Line on CPU, dot on GPU (which won't be used anyway).


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 18, 2020)

When I try to play ac: odyssey the cpu temp. crosses 75°c. What should I do to keep it cool ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> When I try to play ac: odyssey the cpu temp. crosses 75°c. What should I do to keep it cool ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Change the thermal paste, clean the vents, make sure airflow is good and if its a laptop, undervolt using throttlestop.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 18, 2020)

Can it also happen due to virus ? I checked all my connection and cleaned my pc but when I try to scan for virus cpu load got 95-100 and temperature shot upto 80s.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Can it also happen due to virus ? I checked all my connection and cleaned my pc but when I try to scan for virus cpu load got 95-100 and temperature shot upto 80s.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Keep monitoring your machine using task manager for high CPU usage and HwInfo64 for thermals. Which AV are you using?


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 18, 2020)

Default windows av, just now installed Malwarebytes and used it. After scanning and removing viruses temp got under 50 but still goes mid 70 when opening odyssey.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 18, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Default windows av, just now installed Malwarebytes and used it. After scanning and removing viruses temp got under 50 but still goes mid 70 when opening odyssey.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Never trust a system once it is infected, better format & fresh install win 10 latest version.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

I will try to do just that also methinks, I should go for a liquid cooler cause weather here in Bhubaneswar is like 36-40° and quite a bit humid. Note that I have i5-8400 + msi h310m & zotac 1660ti.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> I will try to do just that also methinks, I should go for a liquid cooler cause weather here in Bhubaneswar is like 36-40° and quite a bit humid. Note that I have i5-8400 + msi h310m & zotac 1660ti.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I don't like liquids anywhere near my pc so no liquid cooler for me but a good air cooler is as good as a liquid cooler & if you can afford this one Buy Online Noctua NH-D15 Chromax Pure Black CPU Cooler with Dual 140m Fans - in India  then it is better than even most liquid coolers.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

I don't understand that why the hell it is happening only while gaming. Normal browsing or watching movies see's normal temps but gaming reaches 80°c.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> I will try to do just that also methinks, I should go for a liquid cooler cause weather here in Bhubaneswar is like 36-40° and quite a bit humid. Note that I have i5-8400 + msi h310m & zotac 1660ti.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Are you using stock intel cooler?


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

Do I need more thermal paste ?? I don't know what should I do anymore.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200519/66c49b6719a3e9bdf258817750d14590.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200519/e985ab20153fd4169eeeb40185fd08de.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

Yes, I am using stock one. Here is a pic of interior. Can it also happen due to motherboard problems ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Yes, I am using stock cooler.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Stock intel cooler for 8th & 9th gen i5 & i7 are probably the worst performing coolers released by intel. It is recommended to immediately buy a good aftermarket cooler if planning on doing things like gaming(which use 70%+ processor in task manager) on 8th & 9th gen i5/i7.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Stock intel cooler for 8th & 9th gen i5 & i7 are probably the worst performing coolers released by intel. It is recommended to immediately buy a good aftermarket cooler if planning on doing things like gaming(which use 70%+ processor in task manager) on 8th & 9th gen i5/i7.


Please suggest me a new cooler a bit cheaper upto 5k around and suitable size cause I think the noctua won't fit.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Please suggest me a new cooler a bit cheaper upto 5k around and suitable size cause I think the noctua won't fit.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Which cabinet are you using?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Please suggest me a new cooler a bit cheaper upto 5k around and suitable size cause I think the noctua won't fit.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


NH U12S should be fine I think. If not, Hyper 212 is a cheaper option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> NH U12S should be fine I think. If not, Hyper 212 is a cheaper option.


There are multiple hyper 212 models.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which cabinet are you using?


Antec nx100, please suggest quick cause I am going to mdcomputer shop right now. I need help in choosing.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200519/e8a7f4db26c18807008918365a0db00f.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

Packaging mentions max cpu cooler height as 165mm but site says 155mm.
*www.antec.com/product/case/nx100.php




If it is 155mm then most good cpu air coolers won't fit.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Packaging mentions max cpu cooler height as 165mm but site says 155mm.
> *www.antec.com/product/case/nx100.phpView attachment 19058
> 
> If it is 155mm then most good cpu air coolers won't fit.


Can hyper 212 fit in that ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Can hyper 212 fit cause it is available in the shop and buying now, kindly reply quickly.
Am also thinking of changing Mobo to asus one, is it viable ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

If your cabinet supports max 165mm cpu cooler height then any hyper 212 model will fit as their max height is 159-160mm else it will be a very tight fit & may not even fit at all if your cabinet supports max 155mm cpu cooler height.

What mobo?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Am also thinking of changing Mobo to asus one, is it viable ?


Changing mobo won't help you. You'll be wasting money.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If your cabinet supports max 165mm cpu cooler height then any hyper 212 model will fit as their max height is 159-160mm else it will be a very tight fit & may not even fit at all if your cabinet supports max 155mm cpu cooler height.
> 
> What mobo?


I have msi h310m-vh Mobo. Since I read in this forum that msi has problems that's why I thought of changing. I also measured the height from processor upto the rear fan edge. I got 165mm or 6.5inch. PS I bought the hyper 212 (can exchange it though if I feel that it cannot fit in). 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> I have msi h310m-vh Mobo. Since I read in this forum that msi has problems that's why I thought of changing. I also measured the height from processor upto the rear fan edge. I got 165mm or 6.5inch. PS I bought the hyper 212 (can exchange it though if I feel that it cannot fit in).
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


MSI mobos don't have issues as such but it is their very poor after sales support which is the main issue, if you are unlucky enough to need a warranty rma then you will regret buying msi. For 8th & higher gen i5/i7 it is suggested to get mid range mobo series(B360 etc) & lowest H310 etc series for i3.

If it is 165mm then hyper 212 should fit.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI mobos don't have issues as such but it is their very poor after sales support which is the main issue, if you are unlucky enough to need a warranty rma then you will regret buying msi. For 8th & higher gen i5/i7 it is suggested to get mid range mobo series(B360 etc) & lowest H310 etc series for i3.
> 
> If it is 165mm then hyper 212 should fit.


Why b360 Mobo is required for i5 series ? I didn't knew properly back then and simply asked the seller to give me a Mobo which can work with i5-8400. And I think I will exchange hyper 212 for this one due to smaller size Buy Cooler Master HYPER H410R RGB at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
Is this good enough though ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Why b360 Mobo is required for i5 series ? I didn't knew properly back then and simply asked the seller to give me a Mobo which can work with i5-8400. And I think I will exchange hyper 212 for this one due to smaller size Buy Cooler Master HYPER H410R RGB at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> Is this good enough though ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Cheapest mobo series usually have the worst VRMs(these things control the amount of voltage/current going to processor) which gets hot faster than good quality VRMs usually found in higher series mobo(but do note that not all higher series mobos have good VRMs & hence the difference in reviews/quality of mobo models). For lower end processors it is not an issue as they will not require that much power(e.g.i3,pentium gold processors) but higher end processors need more power as they are also faster. Because of this, low quality VRMs running 8th/9th gen i5/i7 will get hot faster & once the temp is high enough the VRMs will throttle the voltage/current going to processor to keep the temp below the safety limit resulting in processor slowing down. Also running your mobo with high VRM temps all the time will reduce the life of mobo.

Hyper 410R is 92mm fan while Hyper 212 is 120mm fan which is better for cooling. I suggest to get Hyper 212 unless it absolutely will not fit in your cabinet as getting a better cpu cooler is always beneficial in the long term.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 20, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku thank you very much , installed hyper 212 and the result is amazing, almost 20°c drop in temps. (It just barely fits, less than 5mm remaining to touch the side panel. Arigato

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku thank you very much , installed hyper 212 and the result is amazing, almost 20°c drop in temps. (It just barely fits, less than 5mm remaining to touch the side panel. Arigato
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nice.


----------



## quicky008 (May 24, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku thank you very much , installed hyper 212 and the result is amazing, almost 20°c drop in temps. (It just barely fits, less than 5mm remaining to touch the side panel. Arigato
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Its good to know that your temp issues are resolved-can you please mention which variant of the hyper 212 did you buy? CM has released several versions of this cooler over the last few years,it would be useful to know which one exactly worked well in your case.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 25, 2020)

@quicky008: Hi, I got the this version Online Shopping site in India: Shop Online for Mobiles, Books, Watches, Shoes and More - Amazon.in › Cooler-Ma...
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED CPU Cooler with PWM Fan: Amazon.in: Computers ...
But be careful of its height (160mm) cause it barely fits in my antec nx100 just 2mm away from touching the side panel. It was in sale on mdcomputer shop and website so be careful. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @quicky008: Hi, I got the this version Online Shopping site in India: Shop Online for Mobiles, Books, Watches, Shoes and More - Amazon.in › Cooler-Ma...
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED CPU Cooler with PWM Fan: Amazon.in: Computers ...
> But be careful of its height (160mm) cause it barely fits in my antec nx100 just 2mm away from touching the side panel. It was in sale on mdcomputer shop and website so be careful.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



You are lucky because as per spec it can accommodate only cpu coolers with height upto 155mm.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

topgear said:


> You are lucky because as per spec it can accommodate only cpu coolers with height upto 155mm.


Check the pic of his cabinet packaging above, it says max cpu cooler height is 165mm. I am guessing the site info is either wrong or not updated.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 25, 2020)

@quicky008 sorry couldn't posted the link correctly, this one I bought. Cooler Master Hyper 212 RED LED (Single Fan) - mdcomputers.in 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @quicky008 sorry couldn't posted the link correctly, this one I bought. Cooler Master Hyper 212 RED LED (Single Fan) - mdcomputers.in
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Heard this one is difficult to install compared to the black edition. Did you face any installation issue ?


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 26, 2020)

I watched this video (



) and cross referenced with the manual of cooler. It was a bit daunting since it was my first time installing an air cooler and pre planning routing cables, though nothing hard.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 26, 2020)

topgear said:


> Heard this one is difficult to install compared to the black edition. Did you face any installation issue ?


No, I didn't faced any installation issues with the cooler. Only difference with my led version and black version is the fan clip on mine is plastic but the black one has metal clips to take out easily else both are of same dimensions.
Just have to be wary about the cpu height and pre routing cables while installing. (though the fan blocks my other 8gb ram from installing on my Mobo.)


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Just have to be wary about the cpu height and pre routing cables while installing. *(though the fan blocks my other 8gb ram from installing on my Mobo.)*


That's a big issue, what did you do then.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's a big issue, what did you do then.


Nothing just using only one 8gb stick on mobo. My only option is to buy a 16gb stick or a bigger mobo.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 26, 2020)

@whitestar_999 : I am thinking of buying this one for size. DeepCool Gammaxx 200T 120mm Performance CPU Air Cooler - mdcomputers.in

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @whitestar_999 : I am thinking of buying this one for size. DeepCool Gammaxx 200T 120mm Performance CPU Air Cooler - mdcomputers.in
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It is definitely a good cooler for ryzen as it is much better than stealth, better than spire & just a bit behind prism stock cooler of ryzen processors. As for intel I think you should go for Gammaxx 400.
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/deepcool-gammaxx-400-slim-tower-cpu-cooler,4460.html
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...x-400-v2-blue-cpu-cooler-dp-mch4-gmx400v2-bl/


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 27, 2020)

@whitestar_999 now graphics card is turning quite hot. Temp showing fine (60-70s) but touching backplate feels very hot. Games are closing after 5mins of playing. What to do ?? Help plz !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @whitestar_999 now graphics card is turning quite hot. Temp showing fine (60-70s) but touching backplate feels very hot. Games are closing after 5mins of playing. What to do ?? Help plz !!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Open the side case of cabinet & then see the difference. If it was running fine earlier but not now after installing new cpu cooler then you may have installed your cpu cooler in a position which exhausts hot air onto graphics card. @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 27, 2020)

@whitestar_999 I installed my other gtx1050, funny thing now SSD not showing in bios after managing the cpu cooler fan to sit above the ram slots.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 27, 2020)

@whitestar_999: I think I managed to fix the problem. Ran heaven benchmark showing 79°c and ran sekiro fine with 65°c without closing automatically. Although both cabinet panels are open.
Maybe games were shutting down due to GPU throttling ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2020)

GPU throttling should take place only after crossing 80-90C but the main point is if it was not happening before then why is it happening now when you are still using the same pc with same config except with a new cpu cooler.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 27, 2020)

@whitestar_999: it was going mid 80s but after disassembling and assembling again with cabinet open it ain't happening now. Even I am wondering although one bsod showed up written as DPC watchdog violation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @whitestar_999: it was going mid 80s but after disassembling and assembling again with cabinet open it ain't happening now. Even I am wondering although one bsod showed up written as DPC watchdog violation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Check your hdd health using crystaldiskinfo & run memtest for checking ram.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Nothing just using only one 8gb stick on mobo. My only option is to buy a 16gb stick or a bigger mobo.


Don't use ram in single channel mode. See if you can shift the fan a bit towards the top.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2020)

@*mayurthemad01 - what's  the PSU you are using ? How many SSDs and HDDs you are using ? Are you using ram modules with tall heat sink or LP modules ?*


----------



## mayurthemad (May 31, 2020)

topgear said:


> @*mayurthemad01 - what's  the PSU you are using ? How many SSDs and HDDs you are using ? Are you using ram modules with tall heat sink or LP modules ?*


I am using an Antec neo eco 550W psu and corsair vengeance 8*2 ram. Though i have managed to install the fan a bit higher up so it just sits above the 2nd ram slot. Still from my experience metal clip type fans are much better for ease of taking out, my plastic clips feel i could break them if i put too much force on them.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2020)

mayurthemad said:


> I am using an Antec neo eco 550W psu and corsair vengeance 8*2 ram. Though i have managed to install the fan a bit higher up so it just sits above the 2nd ram slot. Still from my experience metal clip type fans are much better for ease of taking out, my plastic clips feel i could break them if i put too much force on them.



yeah, same issue faced by me for H410R and vengeance .. had to change ram modules to hyperx.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 3, 2020)

topgear said:


> yeah, same issue faced by me for H410R and vengeance .. had to change ram modules to hyperx.


Hmm, but isn't the h410r a low profile cooler ? 
I guess that u have a good cabinet and decent amount of clearance, so how can u have issue ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Hmm, but isn't the h410r a low profile cooler ?
> I guess that u have a good cabinet and decent amount of clearance, so how can u have issue ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Vengeance has tall heat sink which just won't sit under H410R  No issue about heatsink and cabinet though.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2020)

I have an older gt 210 that's been overheating-its temps reach 60 c on idle-will changing its thermal paste make any difference?

Are generic chinese thermal pastes like HY 510 that are sold for Rs 200 or so on amazon any good?Are they suitable for application on vga cards or cpus?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I have an older gt 210 that's been overheating-its temps reach 60 c on idle-will changing its thermal paste make any difference?
> 
> Are generic chinese thermal pastes like HY 510 that are sold for Rs 200 or so on amazon any good?Are they suitable for application on vga cards or cpus?


I don't think it is worth it for a card like GT210 not to mention you need expertise to do a task like this(it is more difficult compared to applying cpu paste).
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Are generic chinese thermal pastes like HY 510 that are sold for Rs 200 or so on amazon any good?Are they suitable for application on vga cards or cpus?


If you are looking for cheap chinese thermal pastes, get GD 900 7G syringe for about 100. Otherwise, GT 210 isn't worth the effort IMO.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2020)

Yeah i read about gd 900 too but couldn't find it on amazon, i think its only available on aliexpress.com 

Many youtubers recommend changing gpu's thermal paste when it starts to overheat, however its true that the process of doing so may not be quite as easy. 

This gt 210 is really quite old and is passively cooled-i just wanted to experiment with it in order to familiarize myself with the procedure of changing gpu thermal paste which is something i had never done before.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have an old lga 775 pc with a core 2 duo cpu.

Today i replaced the older processor with a core 2 quad 9400 that i had lying around. Then i reinstalled the hsf after applying a small amount of themal paste. 

The system now idles at around 44 C but upon load (such as while playing high bitrate 1080p videos at 50-60% cpu utilization), the temps go upto 68-73 c.

Is it ok to use this cpu like this?Is there any risk that the cpu or mobo may get damaged due to the high temps during load conditions? Acc to intel, the Tcase temp of this cpu is 71 C. 

Previously when I had the c2d cpu, temps didn't exceed 65-67 C under load.


----------



## toshar (Jul 27, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> This gt 210 is really quite old and is passively cooled-i just wanted to experiment with it in order to familiarize myself with the procedure of changing gpu thermal paste which is something i had never done before.


IMO, go to any shop that repairs TVs, radio, amplifiers, sells remote hi remote and rca cables. They use thermal paste frequently on mosfets and linear regulators. A small syringe of thermal paste costs 10 rupees only whereas 30 grams boxes costs 30 rupees easily and would be enough for 50 processors. It would still be cheaper then amazon if I buy thermal paste and parcel it to you.
Just go to nearest electrical shop and buy it for much less price.
Put a very small drop (2mm x 2mm) of thermal paste in center of the GPU die, it will cover the whole processor when you place the heatsink over it.
Plonk the GPU in PC and stress it suing furmark and check the temperatures = should be normal no matter what.
If temp. is still not normal then take it out, remove the heatsink carefully and see gpu die if its actually fully covered with the paste. If not, clean the old paste, apply new paste again with more care while improving your mistakes, put the heatsink back, plonk the gpu, stress it and check it.
It temp. is still not good, then consider your GPU to be old and with the time they can adapt a tendency to run hotter with old capacitors and inductors. Buy a small fan from the same shop for ~30 ruppes, fix it with jugaadh on gpu and use it.
AT the end of the day, you need to cool the gpu. 




quicky008 said:


> The system now idles at around 44 C but upon load (such as while playing high bitrate 1080p videos at 50-60% cpu utilization), the temps go upto 68-73 c.


Being the same 775 socket but twice the faster then your c2d, If your C2Q is bit hotter then I feel it's okay. 
Sir. 
Again, as described above, all you can do is *VISUALLY INSPECT* if the processor is fully covered with the thermal paste or not OR if the 775 heatsink with plastic legs fully inserted in holes and fastened or not. 
Remove your heatsink, see if thermal paste you applied there was enough or less (should be enough in most cases, thers hardly any space ebtween heatsink and processor). Remove old paste, clean the processor surface, apply new paste in a drop or X format, put the heatsink back, make sure all the clips are properly fastened inside their holes, boot the pc, throught a stress test. 
If still temperature underfull stress floats around ~65 then its okay. 
You actually can't do much with old gt210 and Core 2 chips. Only you can provide them are basic resources like power, air and thermal paste.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2020)

Is there any cheap aftermarket cooler that could keep the temps lower? Presently i am using a generic frontech cooler instead of the stock intel cooler.

I have already cleaned the cpu and tried using 2 different thermal pastes-the generic Chinese paste as well as cooler masters MasterGel, but they didn't make much of a difference anyway.

Temps still go upto 69-73 C during load.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is it ok to use this cpu like this?Is there any risk that the cpu or mobo may get damaged due to the high temps during load conditions? Acc to intel, the Tcase temp of this cpu is 71 C.


Online comments suggest 75-80C is no issue & this processor will shut down only at around 90C.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2020)

toshar said:


> IMO, go to any shop that repairs TVs, radio, amplifiers, sells remote hi remote and rca cables. They use thermal paste frequently on mosfets and linear regulators. A small syringe of thermal paste costs 10 rupees only whereas 30 grams boxes costs 30 rupees easily and would be enough for 50 processors. It would still be cheaper then amazon if I buy thermal paste and parcel it to you.
> Just go to nearest electrical shop and buy it for much less price.


Alright for cheap processors but never do this for a good/ryzen processor. There is a reason you don't use cheap motor engine oil available at a roadside auto repair shop for a Mercedes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2020)

toshar said:


> A small syringe of thermal paste costs 10 rupees only whereas 30 grams boxes costs 30 rupees easily and would be enough for 50 processors. It would still be cheaper then amazon if I buy thermal paste and parcel it to you.


At this point, why even waste 10 rs? Use toothpaste or smooth peanut butter instead.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> At this point, why even waste 10 rs? Use toothpaste or smooth peanut butter instead.


Fully support your comment bro.
You nailed it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2020)

I bought a crucial bx500 120gb ssd today-it works fine but whenever i run the crucial disk executive utility to check its status it says the temperature of the drive is high ie 50'c.If left idle-it reduces to around 47 C.

Whats the safe operating temp for a SSD?Could the drive's lifespan be reduced if its run at 50 c frequently? Is there any reason to be concerned about this issue?(the ambient temp at my place today is around 32 C).

However whenever i touch the drive physically,i find its only very slightly warm-it doesnt feel anywhere close to 50C,which is baffling!

My another wd 1TB hdd which is also in this pc feels hotter to the touch as compared to this ssd,even though crystal disk info reports the hdd's temp as around 43C only.

Also crucial's utility recommends turning on AHCI mode in bios-does anyone know whats AHCI and is it safe to turn on?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I bought a crucial bx500 120gb ssd today-it works fine but whenever i run the crucial disk executive utility to check its status it says the temperature of the drive is high ie 50'c.If left idle-it reduces to around 47 C.
> 
> Whats the safe operating temp for a SSD?Could the drive's lifespan be reduced if its run at 50 c frequently? Is there any reason to be concerned about this issue?(the ambient temp at my place today is around 32 C).
> 
> ...


Operating temps for a ssd is 0-70C so anything till 60C is not even worth noticing. In fact NVMe ssd usually runs at 50-60C & under load the bad models(adata sx6000) can reach 80C easily at which point they start thermal throttling just like processor. AHCI mode is newer & recommended mode for sata devices but in beginning it has some compatibility issues so it was not turned on by default. Do note that enabling ahci in uefi bios after you have installed windows will make the system unbootable unless you do it properly.
*www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmagic/enable-ahci-after-win-10-installation.html


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2020)

this is an older g41 mobo with a legacy bios-i dont even know whether the AHCI option exists in it or not.

so for now i suppose i will not turn it on and let it remain at the default settings only.

i was thinking my ssd might be defective as it was reporting a temp of 50 C-but now it seems this is perfectly normal.Thanks for the info!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't think G41 chipset got ahci feature. Latest mobos comes with ahci as default so no issues there.

No problem  just keep ~10% of available space on ssd free(for 120gb that's ~10% of 112gb so ~11gb free) for optimal performance.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2020)

Acc. To the official specs, the endurance rating of the drive is 40 "TBW" .

What does that mean? Does it imply the drive will start failing once it has exceeded reading/writing 40 tb of data?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Acc. To the official specs, the endurance rating of the drive is 40 "TBW" .
> 
> What does that mean? Does it imply the drive will start failing once it has exceeded reading/writing 40 tb of data?


TBW means Tera Bytes Written so only writing 40TB counts not reading & a typical user will never cross this limit. I am using a similar ssd with 30TBW limit & in 4 years of usage I have been able to write around 7TB of data. Unless you are downloading GBs of torrents everyday or moving tens of GBs of data everyday it is not possible to cross TBW limit & even after crossing TBW it is not guaranteed that your ssd will fail & it may be able to last a write of few TBs more.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone has experience with lenovo y50-70 overheating temp goes >95 C during gaming Done all changed thermal paste,opened and cleaned the laptop still.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone has experience with lenovo y50-70 overheating temp goes >95 C during gaming Done all changed thermal paste,opened and cleaned the laptop still.


@SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone has experience with lenovo y50-70 overheating temp goes >95 C during gaming Done all changed thermal paste,opened and cleaned the laptop still.


Which thermal paste have you applied and are the vents unblocked?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 2, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which thermal paste have you applied and are the vents unblocked?



I applied arctic silver 5 and yes the vents are unblocked.The overheating problem started with windows 10 update and Nvdia driver update.Rolled back to previous drivers still problem persists.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I applied arctic silver 5 and yes the vents are unblocked.The overheating problem started with windows 10 update and Nvdia driver update.Rolled back to previous drivers still problem persists.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suspect this is an optimus related issue as same has happened with me. Check the power draw by CPU on idle using HWInfo64. Don't use HWMonitor as it keeps pinging GPU for getting stats.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 24, 2020)

My core 2 quad q9400 cpu overheats while running cpu intensive tasks and its temps easily exceeds the 80 C mark-as of now its fitted with a paltry frontech cpu cooler.

I am looking for a cheap but decent cooler that could be used to replace the existing cooler in order to keep its temp under check.My budget is around 500-600(dont really want to spend much on this old processor).

Please suggest some coolers that might be suitable for this purpose.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> My core 2 quad q9400 cpu overheats while running cpu intensive tasks and its temps easily exceeds the 80 C mark-as of now its fitted with a paltry frontech cpu cooler.
> 
> I am looking for a cheap but decent cooler that could be used to replace the existing cooler in order to keep its temp under check.My budget is around 500-600(dont really want to spend much on this old processor).
> 
> Please suggest some coolers that might be suitable for this purpose.



Deepcool Gamma Archer
*www.vedantcomputers.com/index.php?...0&tag=DEEPCOOL&sort=p.model&order=DESC&page=2


----------



## sandynator (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello guy need Advice on overheating.
I have observed it only after removing the PC case from table cabinet. It all started with Win 7 crashing & failed to start on 28th August 2020. The HDD with OS had developed some bad sectors in one partion few months back.

On 3rd Sept I added Kingston A400 SSD for Win 10 Pro OS & added one more 2TB WD blue HDD.
Fresh cold start of the day showed *temperature as 67 degree celsius* in Bios, I thought it could be bios issue as it was old *'FB'* release prior to Windows 10 but even after *latest Bios update 'FD' the temp showed as 89 degree *after almost 2 active hrs later. Check image.

Idle temps are around *50 degree with less that 5% load *as per CPU Temp, check image.

Few hours back I was scanning C drive with windows defender while watching Youtube on firefox with 6 tabs opened & CPU temp in background for monitoring. All of sudden the temperatures showed 99 degree & everything started freezing & choppy. check image.

What could be issue? Can applying thermal paste help me? On second thought I feel in price of Quality thermal paste its better to  buy Antec A30 CPU cooler @ 950 INR.
If I remember correctly in November 2019 or January 2020 during cleaning process I had removed the CPU cooler to remove dust from it & just put it back without Thermal paste 

My Set up  is build around February 2015.
*Intel Core i3 4150* on *Gigabyte H81M-S2PH*, *Kingston Hyper X DDR3 RAM  4gb + 4gb* acquired in November 2019, Antec VP 450P power-supply

Is my CPU dying or M/B? or Power supply ISSUE?
I do not want to upgrade CPU, Motherboard & RAM now in this current scenario but can get some Budget cooler [Antec A30 with 3yrs warranty] for Intel LGA 1150 socket  as well as AMD 4 if required in future. Also getting Corsair Spec 05 is on my mind as aftermarket cooler may demand it.
Please Advice.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2020)

sandynator said:


> What could be issue? Can applying thermal paste help me? On second thought I feel in price of Quality thermal paste its better to buy Antec A30 CPU cooler @ 950 INR.
> If I remember correctly in November 2019 or January 2020 during cleaning process I had removed the CPU cooler to remove dust from it & just put it back without Thermal paste


Get cheaper of Noctua NT-H1, Arctic MX-4 or CM MasterGel Nano. Single tube/syringe should last for at least 5 applications.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Is my CPU dying or M/B? or Power supply ISSUE?


Seems like you need to reapply thermal paste(use a good quality one as mentioned by @SaiyanGoku above) & if that doesn't improve things then get antec A30 too. @omega44-xt any better alternative in similar price range?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get cheaper of Noctua NT-H1, Arctic MX-4 or CM MasterGel Nano. Single tube/syringe should last for at least 5 applications.


Thanks for your prompt reply.
Is DeepCool Z3 good @ 387 INR? Can get it today itself from amazon.
The ones you suggest are top tier brands around 1000 INR so a thought of CPU cooler came in my mind.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Is DeepCool Z3 good @ 387 INR? Can get it today itself from amazon.


NT-H1 barely costs 400-500.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 6, 2020)

On Amazon it's just above 1k while prime abgb's final cost after shipping comes around 700.
I will have to wait as when I contacted prime for ssd and HDD the shipping time was almost 1 week quoted to me for Mumbai address.
If shelf life is high for these then I will surly get it. I will better to wait now.

Thanks again.

Edit: Booked Noctua NT-H1 from PrimeABGB @699 all inclusive.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2020)

sandynator said:


> On Amazon it's just above 1k while prime abgb's final cost after shipping comes around 700.
> I will have to wait as when I contacted prime for ssd and HDD the shipping time was almost 1 week quoted to me for Mumbai address.
> If shelf life is high for these then I will surly get it. I will better to wait now.
> 
> ...



This would have been a much better choice :
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/cooler-master-hyper-h410r-cpu-coolers-rr-h410-20pk-r1/
The TiM comes with is enough even if you plan to upgrade in near future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2020)

sandynator said:


> On Amazon it's just above 1k while prime abgb's final cost after shipping comes around 700.
> I will have to wait as when I contacted prime for ssd and HDD the shipping time was almost 1 week quoted to me for Mumbai address.
> If shelf life is high for these then I will surly get it. I will better to wait now.
> 
> ...


They are charging 150 as packing + shipping for Mumbai also? That's too much. 
I remember one guy on reddit told me he got 3 for 1200 in shop around Dec 2019.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2020)

I got it delivered just now @9.30pm by their personal courier guys. I had emailed them about my situation after the the order placement.

It was supposed to dispatch today or tomorrow evening.
Still ok priced compared to Amazon so I didn't mind it getting from prime. 

I am thinking of the Cooler which @topgear mentioned. Or its rgb edition @1650 or the deep cool gamaxx 400 with 120mm fan or antec A40. 
Antec has 3 yrs warranty support which is promising. 
Still not decided. Any help ?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 11, 2020)

With reference to my earlier posts...

I applied the noctua nt-h1 thermal paste today afternoon & had following observations.
Pc on idle load remains just under 40 degree Celsius.

To test temperature on full load I just now put the c drive (ssd) on scanning with Windows defender which took about 20 to 25 minutes & firefox browser with 17 tabs in background which was minimised. This alone took the load of my core i3 4150 upto 100 percent. During entire process the temperature maxed out @ 67 degree Celsius which is obviously better than earlier.

During entire time in fact since last 10 days the side panel of  pc case was kept opened & it was placed on the table in normal room temperature without air conditioning. I expect temperature to go up once I pack it up & move the pc case to its original place which is under the table inside wooden cabinet.(we keep the wooden cabinet door open when working on PC)

Firstly I would like to know if the processor is normal? I mean with just windows defender scan so much load.

Secondly will after market cooler help in my case? I am planning to upgrade pc case with front air intake option too & both of these can be used with new ryzen 3 or 5 pc built.

Check images


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2020)

^ Please use Snipping tool to take screenshots and HwInfo64 for monitoring the hardware.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 11, 2020)

please check now if its ok. I will run it again tommorrow.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2020)

^ I don't think scanning via windows defender can be considered a CPU intensive task. Still, if 100% load was maintained for a while instead of just registering as a spike, then 67° C is good. If you want to stress the CPU use Cinebench R15 or R20 and if you want to reduce temps further, consider undervolting by 50 mV at first.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks a lot.. 
I am not into it but will try to do it in free time.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2020)

sandynator said:


> I got it delivered just now @9.30pm by their personal courier guys. I had emailed them about my situation after the the order placement.
> 
> It was supposed to dispatch today or tomorrow evening.
> Still ok priced compared to Amazon so I didn't mind it getting from prime.
> ...



Installation of both DC gammaxx 400 and antec A40 both are mediocre where CMH410R has more secure installation process. If you need DP gammax 400 look for V2.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2021)

What's the thickest thermal paste I can find in India? Prefer conductivity to be better than or on par with NT-H1.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What's the thickest thermal paste I can find in India? Prefer conductivity to be better than or on par with NT-H1.


See this, looks like what you want.
*www.gamingscan.com/best-thermal-paste/
*mdcomputers.in/kingpin-kpx-1.5g.html


----------

